# Statut et envoi Commande Apple store imac 27



## stéphane83 (30 Novembre 2012)

Salut,
Je voudrais avoir quelques retours sur le statut de vos commandes pour ceux qui ont opté pour un 27 " livré dans deux semaines voire plus.
J'ai effectué ma commande par carte et reçu aussitôt le mail de commande.
Par contre le statut de ma commande est toujours sur article en cours de traitement.
Est ce identique pour vous?
À savoir qu'en ayant eu le support, les conseillers m'ont indiqué que c'était dû aux délais de livraison de l'appareil mais que mon paiement a été accepté la carte étant débitée le jour de l'expédition.


----------



## jeantro (30 Novembre 2012)

comme je te l'ai dis précédemment j'ai eu ce cas avec un macbook pro à l'époque ma carte avait déplacé le plafond autorisé tu risque de recevoir sous 2 jours un mail qui te dira que ton paiement n'est pas passé

sinon j'ai commandé mon imac aujourd'ui et j'ai bien reçu deux mails avec celui de la validation


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Novembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> comme je te l'ai dis précédemment j'ai eu ce cas avec un macbook pro à l'époque ma carte avait déplacé le plafond autorisé tu risque de recevoir sous 2 jours un mail qui te dira que ton paiement n'est pas passé
> 
> sinon j'ai commandé mon imac aujourd'ui et j'ai bien reçu deux mails avec celui de la validation



Mon plafond n'a pas été dépassé et j'ai pourtant eu un conseiller qui a confirmé la validation de commande.
Il s'agit du statut article en cours de traitement et non commande.
Peut être me suis je mal exprimé...
Ce statut apparaissait aussi pour des commandes antérieures concernant les iPhone 5 qui avaient des délais plus longs.
Est ce le 21.5 ou le 27" que tu as commandé?


----------



## jeantro (30 Novembre 2012)

j'ai commandé le core i7 sans l'option fusion drive


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Novembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> j'ai commandé le core i7 sans l'option fusion drive



Ok je comprends pas.
Visiblement je ne suis pas le seul a avoir ce statut d'article en cours de traitement.
Nous verrons bien...


----------



## boumbo78 (3 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ok je comprends pas.
> Visiblement je ne suis pas le seul a avoir ce statut d'article en cours de traitement.
> Nous verrons bien...



Salut, pareil que toi ! Commande bloqué, et sur le suivi de commande on me disait de contacter l'apple. Entre temps j'avais eu ma banque qui m'avait dit que eux avaient bien accepté le paiement et que le blocage provenait d'apple.
J'ai donc contacté apple ce matin. Le gars que j'ai eu en ligne m'a confirmé qu'il voyait bien sur son écran le paiement accepté de ma banque. Il m'a donc dit qu'il n'y a pas de problème. Il a envoyé un mail au service des finances qui devrait débloquer très rapidement la commande. Ce soir j'ai tjrs le msg contacter apple sur mon suivi de commande et j'ai reçu un mail d'apple me disant que le paiement était bloqué.
Mais faut le temps que le dossier soit traité... Si demain le statut n'a pas changé, je les rappelle


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Décembre 2012)

En fait ma commande n'est pas bloquée.
Le statut article en cours de traitement concerne le délai d'envoi du 27".
J'ai bien eu Apple qui m'a confirmé la paiement.
Article en cours de traitement ne pas confondre avec commande.
Le suivi de commande m'indique une expédition dans 2 semaines.


----------



## boumbo78 (3 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> En fait ma commande n'est pas bloquée.
> Le statut article en cours de traitement concerne le délai d'envoi du 27".
> J'ai bien eu Apple qui m'a confirmé la paiement.
> Article en cours de traitement ne pas confondre avec commande.
> Le suivi de commande m'indique une expédition dans 2 semaines.



ah oki

mais concernant la livraison je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils marquent 15/21 j et que la livraison est marqué entre le 31/12 et le 2/01.


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Décembre 2012)

boumbo78 a dit:


> ah oki
> 
> mais concernant la livraison je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils marquent 15/21 j et que la livraison est marqué entre le 31/12 et le 2/01.



Ben deux semaines c'est l'expédition depuis les entrepôts.
Mais bon parfois les délais varient suivant les commandent : il s'agit d'un délai maximum de livraison donc tu auras ton imac au plus tard le 2 janvier.
Mais parfois 3 semaines de délais peuvent diminuer...


----------



## Davidq (4 Décembre 2012)

Pareil... ils annonçaient 2 à 3 semaines et au final c'est livraison entre le 02/01 et le 08/01 pour une commande passée le 01/12.

En même temps c'est logique, nouveau produit, config perso et sur mesure... derrière il faut du traitement.

Chez DELL c'est du kif-kif !

Mon statut est commande en cours de traitement...


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Décembre 2012)

Davidq a dit:


> Pareil... ils annonçaient 2 à 3 semaines et au final c'est livraison entre le 02/01 et le 08/01 pour une commande passée le 01/12.
> 
> En même temps c'est logique, nouveau produit, config perso et sur mesure... derrière il faut du traitement.
> 
> ...



Oui le statut de commande en cours de traitement le temps que la machine soit expédiée.
Tu as bien reçu un mail de commande en cours de traitement?
Le statut dans le suivi commande passera ensuite à article en cours de traitement.


----------



## SkyRoms (6 Décembre 2012)

Idem pour moi, même config il me semble, 27", i7, FD1to, 680... Programmé entre le 2 et le 8 janvier.


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Décembre 2012)

Cool!
Espérons que les délais d'estimations puissent un peu diminuer !
Par contre, pas trop de retours des possesseurs des 21.5" déjà livrés...


----------



## SkyRoms (6 Décembre 2012)

Pas trop d'avis pour le 21.5" encore mis a part quelques sites qui publient des tests sommaires qui donnent a peu près un avis mais pas assez de précision encore. En tout cas j'ai hâte de recevoir le mien! C'est quoi la date de livraison estimée pour le tien?


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Pas trop d'avis pour le 21.5" encore mis a part quelques sites qui publient des tests sommaires qui donnent a peu près un avis mais pas assez de précision encore. En tout cas j'ai hâte de recevoir le mien! C'est quoi la date de livraison estimée pour le tien?



26 décembre/2 janvier mais d'après un conseiller Apple c'est un délai on va dire large à savoir qu'il est certain de recevoir dans mon cas l'ordinateur avant le 2 janvier 2013.
Après on sait jamais on croise les doigts...


----------



## SkyRoms (6 Décembre 2012)

On l'a commandé le même jours et j'avais les mêmes dates que toi a la base mais c'est passé dimanche a: "Expédition :  3 - 4 Weeks Livraison  02 Jan, 2013 - 08 Jan, 2013"


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> On l'a commandé le même jours et j'avais les mêmes dates que toi a la base mais c'est passé dimanche a: "Expédition :  3 - 4 Weeks Livraison  02 Jan, 2013 - 08 Jan, 2013"



Oui mais je pense que c'est dû à ta configuration.
J'ai commandé le deuxième modèle "standard" sans option.
De ton côté tu as opté pour le i7 et il me semble que c'est parfois légèrement plus long pour les options.
Mais bon ça approche on découvrira et profitera de cette machine très bientôt 
Je me suis même promis à ne pas observer les 21.5" de près en rayons pour vraiment découvrir cette nouvelle gamme le jour J.


----------



## SkyRoms (6 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui mais je pense que c'est dû à ta configuration.
> J'ai commandé le deuxième modèle "standard" sans option.
> De ton côté tu as opté pour le i7 et il me semble que c'est parfois légèrement plus long pour les options.
> Mais bon ça approche on découvrira et profitera de cette machine très bientôt
> Je me suis même promis à ne pas observer les 21.5" de près en rayons pour vraiment découvrir cette nouvelle gamme le jour J.



Idem pour le voir en vrai, j'attendrai d'ouvrir le carton pour découvrir la bête


----------



## MacLov3r (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai commandé ce jour un iMac 27" Full option, mis à part la RAM que j'upgraderais manuellement et je n'ai pas de période de livraison indiquée. 

Juste, janvier. Cela se précise-t-il plus tard?


----------



## jeantro (7 Décembre 2012)

j'ai commandé aussi le même jour que vous le modéle core i7 sans fusion drive et j'ai toujours comme dâte d'envoi le 26 dec - 2 janv 
le vendeur d'apple avec qui j'avais passé ma commande m'avait certifié qu'au 2 janvier maximum elle serait expédié pas plustard


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Décembre 2012)

Ça ne bouge pas de mon côté mais ça bouge au niveau d'une sortie imminente en décembre.
En effet, un conseiller Apple m'a confirmé la disponibilité du produit en boutique Apple store courant décembre mais avec des stocks limités.
Je pense que les commandes passées assez rapidement seront respectées.


----------



## MacLov3r (7 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> j'ai commandé aussi le même jour que vous le modéle core i7 sans fusion drive et j'ai toujours comme dâte d'envoi le 26 dec - 2 janv
> le vendeur d'apple avec qui j'avais passé ma commande m'avait certifié qu'au 2 janvier maximum elle serait expédié pas plustard



Quand avez-vous commandé? 

La date était affichée directement de votre coté? 

Pour ma part, avec cette config, je n'ai que janvier d'indiqué: 


    3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
    8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
    3TB Fusion Drive
    NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5

Pour la RAM, j'en rajouterai manuellement.


----------



## SkyRoms (8 Décembre 2012)

Dans ma commande j'ai marqué que la commande sera livrée entre le 2 et le 8 janvier.
Après, tout dépend aussi de ton mode de règlement?


----------



## MacLov3r (8 Décembre 2012)

Via VISA, pourtant... 







C'est bien là que ça se trouve?


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Décembre 2012)

MacLov3r a dit:


> Via VISA, pourtant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui cela n'a peut être rien a voir avec la carte mais plutôt aux nouveaux délais.
Il semble que sur le store américain les délais soient aussi à Janvier sans date précise.


----------



## jeantro (8 Décembre 2012)

MacLov3r a dit:


> Via VISA, pourtant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je pense que c'est pas trop dur à définir pourquoi chez toi c'est notifié janvier tu as prix l'option 3to avec fusion drive

moi je n'ai pas pris l'option fusion drive c'était la même chose pour les modèles 21,5" avec l'option fusion drive ça rallonge les délais

s'ils mettent janvier sans date défini ça veut bien dire qu'ils ne savent pas pour le moment quand ils pourront te l'expédier


----------



## SkyRoms (8 Décembre 2012)

En même temps ils avaient dit qu'il y aurait du délais. En le commandant le premier jour avec pour ma part un i7, un Fusion Drive 1To et la 680 a 2go en vidéo il est prévu pour la semaine du 2 au 8 janvier... Et en une semaine ils ont du en vendre quelques centaines de milliers donc plus de délais c'est logique...


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de faire une simulation en ajoutant un 27" standard dans mon panier.
Une fois dans le panier, on peut effectuer une estimation de livraison en indiquant notre département : et évidemment le délai indiqué est Janvier.
Je pense que les nouvelles commandes seront expédiées en janvier dorénavant sans le délai de semaines.


----------



## boumbo78 (8 Décembre 2012)

*Moi j'ai commandé le jour de la mise en vente et voici mon délai et ma config:
*

*
*

*Articles en cours de traitement 	 	 	 	 	 	 	      	 		 	    		 	    	 	 			 	 		                                        	                 		Expédition :                  	                 2 - 3 Weeks                                                		Livraison                  	 		    31 Dec, 2012 - 02 Jan, 2013                             	 *

Annuler des articles 




*iMac 27 pouces*

                                                                              	                              	                            Masquer les informations de configuration                                                      


  			                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Configuration


3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
3TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2012)

Oui moi de même le jour de la mise en vente et cela n'a pas bougé entre le 26 décembre et le 2 janvier


----------



## SkyRoms (9 Décembre 2012)

Je suis donc le seul a l'avoir commandé le premier jour et a avoir une semaine de plus que vous, je suis jaloux!!!


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Je suis donc le seul a l'avoir commandé le premier jour et a avoir une semaine de plus que vous, je suis jaloux!!!



Fallait pas prendre d'options


----------



## SkyRoms (9 Décembre 2012)

Boumbo a un FD en 3 to en plus de moi!!!


----------



## boumbo78 (9 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Boumbo a un FD en 3 to en plus de moi!!!




Oui chui bien équipé 

---------- Post added at 11h36 ---------- Previous post was at 10h13 ----------

Oulah le suivi de commande est indisponible ce matin ! MAJ ??


----------



## SkyRoms (9 Décembre 2012)

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul a regarder 20 fois par jours si le statut évolue!!!!
Ça me parait bizarre que les chose évoluent un dimanche quand même...


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul a regarder 20 fois par jours si le statut évolue!!!!
> Ça me parait bizarre que les chose évoluent un dimanche quand même...



Ah bon ta commande a changé aujourd'hui?


----------



## SkyRoms (9 Décembre 2012)

Non et justement ça serait bizarre que ça change aujourd'hui!


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Non et justement ça serait bizarre que ça change aujourd'hui!



C'est sûr! Dans tous les cas ça approche et nous avons eu le bon réflexe de commander rapidement!
Nb: en attendant surtout mais surtout ne pas faire la gaffe de sélectionner annuler les articles !


----------



## boumbo78 (9 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul a regarder 20 fois par jours si le statut évolue!!!!
> Ça me parait bizarre que les chose évoluent un dimanche quand même...




Moi je regarde souvent car suite au blocage d'apple par rapport à mon paiement (ma banque avait accordé mais apple avait bloqué on sait pas pk), le service clients avait debloqué le paiement et 2 jours plus tard le blocage est réapparu pendant 24h (msg rouge genre contacter apple... sur le suivi).

Donc maintenant j'angoisse qu'il y ait un souci et que ma commande soit rallongée


----------



## Martin_a (9 Décembre 2012)

iMac 27

3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
1TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5

Commande le 30 novembre, expédition :  2 - 3 Weeks Livraison  26 Dec, 2012 - 02 Jan, 2013


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2012)

Ça serait pas bon qu'ils envoient tout ça la semaine prochaine!


----------



## SkyRoms (9 Décembre 2012)

Bon ben retour a la normale sur l'apple store et aucun changement sur ma commande!


----------



## boumbo78 (9 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Bon ben retour a la normale sur l'apple store et aucun changement sur ma commande!



lol Grave !  pareil


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2012)

boumbo78 a dit:


> lol Grave !  pareil



C'est étrange ces "yoyos" un dimanche 
En fait ils hésitent à l'envoyer à l'un ou à l'autre : ils tirent à pile ou face dans ces cas là je crois.
Où bien sont ils mesquins à jouer avec vos nerfs


----------



## SkyRoms (9 Décembre 2012)

Totalement HS Stéphane (si ca te gêne j'effacerai ce post sans soucis) mais je me permet de vous demander si vous avez prévu de raccorder une Tv a votre nouveau joujou?
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/tv-en-hdmi-sur-nouvel-imac-1206448.html


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Totalement HS Stéphane (si ca te gêne j'effacerai ce post sans soucis) mais je me permet de vous demander si vous avez prévu de raccorder une Tv a votre nouveau joujou?
> http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/tv-en-hdmi-sur-nouvel-imac-1206448.html



T'inquiète pas je ne suis pas susceptible 
L'erreur est humaine et continuons de nous tenir informé sur l'avancement des commandes!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------

Pour le raccordement à la Tv n'oublies pas que la recopie d'écran est possible avec l'Apple Tv depuis Mountain Lion. 
Ça ne vaut peut être pas la fluidité d'un adaptateur mais pour certains usages c'est pas mal...


----------



## SkyRoms (9 Décembre 2012)

Merci! Mon utilisation est juste pour visionner des films dematerialisés sur ma Tv. Un simple câble entre le Mac et la télé suffirai amplement mais je ne trouve pas de thunderbolt hdmi


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Merci! Mon utilisation est juste pour visionner des films dematerialisés sur ma Tv. Un simple câble entre le Mac et la télé suffirai amplement mais je ne trouve pas de thunderbolt hdmi


Le thunderbolt est aussi en quelque sorte la sortie mini display.
Il s'agit donc des adaptateurs mini display vers hdmi que tu peux retrouver sur le store:


http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H1824ZM/A/adaptateur_moshi_mini_displayport_vers_hdmi?fnode=51:up:


----------



## gecko20 (9 Décembre 2012)

J'ai commandé mon Imac au luxembourg chez lineheart (premium reseller) pour profiter de la tva basse du Luxembourg le samedi 1 décembre, je suis leur deuxième client pour cet Imac. Cependant, ayant commandé chez eux, je dois attendre sans suivi possible l'arrivé de mon futur bébé 
Avant nouvel an serait un belle petite surprise ^^.


----------



## SkyRoms (9 Décembre 2012)

On est vraiment de grands enfants attendant nos cadeaux!! 

Merci Stéphane c'est cool, c'est ce qu'il me faut.


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> On est vraiment de grands enfants attendant nos cadeaux!!
> 
> Merci Stéphane c'est cool, c'est ce qu'il me faut.



Vérifie bien la longueur du câble par contre...


----------



## gecko20 (9 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> On est vraiment de grands enfants attendant nos cadeaux!!
> 
> Merci Stéphane c'est cool, c'est ce qu'il me faut.



N'es-ce pas l'attente le plus chiant, mais aussi le plus beau moment?


----------



## SkyRoms (9 Décembre 2012)

Le câble, je l'ai déjà et le Mac remplacera l'ordi actuel donc ça ira normalement. Enfin on verra!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h51 ----------




gecko20 a dit:


> N'es-ce pas l'attente le plus chiant, mais aussi le plus beau moment?



C'est tout a fait ça!


----------



## gecko20 (10 Décembre 2012)

Macrumors meldet, dass die ersten 27 zoll für den Versand präpariert werden ^^
MfG


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Décembre 2012)

En effet :
http://www.macrumors.com/
Ce ne serait tarder pour les autres Store


----------



## gecko20 (10 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> Macrumors meldet, dass die ersten 27 zoll für den Versand präpariert werden ^^
> MfG


OUPS, je devais bien être dans les vaps ce matin pour vous écrire en Allemand...  désolé


----------



## gecko20 (10 Décembre 2012)

Les premiers Imac sont en route vers leurs proprios


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> Les premiers Imac sont en route vers leurs proprios



Même en France?
Ta commande a évoluée?


----------



## SkyRoms (10 Décembre 2012)

Pas le miens en tout cas


----------



## Martin_a (10 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> Les premiers Imac sont en route vers leurs proprios



Je pete un cable, ya eu un bug lors de ma commande, jai choisi un paiement sofinco, l'adresse ne s'est pas enregistrée correctement du coup j'ai pas recu mon contrat, il m'en renvoient un mais je ne sais pas combien de temps ca va mettre, et je pars en vacances 3 semaines le 1er janvier, il faut qu'il arrive avant !!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:

Putian de vie


----------



## gecko20 (10 Décembre 2012)

J'ai dans mes connaissances une personne en France, qui a commandé de suite le matin, dont son imac vient de passer a préparation pour l'envoi...
pas le mien hélas


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> J'ai dans mes connaissances une personne en France, qui a commandé de suite le matin, dont son imac vient de passer a préparation pour l'envoi...
> pas le mien hélas



Ben moi aussi 20 min après mais pas de changement.
Mais ça ne devrait tarder je pense


----------



## gecko20 (10 Décembre 2012)

Bizarrement la plupart des Imacs envoyés sont des I7, fusion drive avec la 680 MX, est-ce que tout le monde a pris le non plus ultra, ou est-ce que ces modèles là ont étés finis avant les autres?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Ben moi aussi 20 min après mais pas de changement.
> Mais ça ne devrait tarder je pense


avant Noël, cela serait trop beau


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> Bizarrement la plupart des Imacs envoyés sont des I7, fusion drive avec la 680 MX, est-ce que tout le monde a pris le non plus ultra, ou est-ce que ces modèles là ont étés finis avant les autres?



Non justement peut être qu'ils sont plus rares contrairement aux modèles standards qui ont peut être davantage de demandes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------




gecko20 a dit:


> Bizarrement la plupart des Imacs envoyés sont des I7, fusion drive avec la 680 MX, est-ce que tout le monde a pris le non plus ultra, ou est-ce que ces modèles là ont étés finis avant les autres?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------
> 
> ...



Ouais, je pense que les commandes programmées entre le 21 et le 2 janvier devraient si tout se passe bien être livrées avant Noël.
Quoiqu'il en soit ça va bouger cette semaine.


----------



## boumbo78 (10 Décembre 2012)

Moi commandé le premier jour à 9h, et toujours pas de changement de statut... :mouais:

J'ai commandé un lecteur superdrive avec, j'espère que c'est pas lui qui freine la commande


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Décembre 2012)

boumbo78 a dit:


> Moi commandé le premier jour à 9h, et toujours pas de changement de statut... :mouais:
> 
> J'ai commandé un lecteur superdrive avec, j'espère que c'est pas lui qui freine la commande



Ne stressons pas : ça se débloque.


----------



## SkyRoms (10 Décembre 2012)

Laps d'évolution sur le miens en tout cas et je craind que ça ne bouge pas avant Noël!
En même temps j'attendais depuis 8 mois ce montre fin donc un mois de plus ou de moins...


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Décembre 2012)

membre MacRumors

Date d'inscription: Jan 2012
"Pour ceux qui se demandent "pourquoi mon expédition afin de ne pas encore», la patience conseil que je. Cela se produit chaque fois que Apple commence l'envoi d'un nouveau produit. 

Mon expérience est que l'arrivée de la "livraison / le suivi d'informations" e-mail est quelque peu aléatoire, mais la date de livraison effective est pas. Si les gens ordonné après et ont déjà reçu d'informations de suivi, prends ça comme un bon signe. Votre iMac sera probablement expédiées dans les 24 heures et arrivera probablement en même temps que tous les autres"


----------



## SkyRoms (10 Décembre 2012)

Oula!! C'est quoi ton traducteur que je n'y fasse jamais appel?!!!


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Oula!! C'est quoi ton traducteur que je n'y fasse jamais appel?!!!



Gogol est ton ami


----------



## SkyRoms (10 Décembre 2012)

Soit le mec a écrit comme une chèvre dans sa langue et la Google n'y peux rien, soit Google devrait arrêter de traduire!!!


----------



## gecko20 (10 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Non justement peut être qu'ils sont plus rares contrairement aux modèles standards qui ont peut être davantage de demandes.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------
> 
> ...




Oui croisons les doigts  On est pire que des enfants, mais franchement vivement notre numéro de suivi


----------



## havez (10 Décembre 2012)

Pas de changement chez moi. Espérons qu'il y en ait d'ici peu


----------



## jimboom (10 Décembre 2012)

selon Fedex... le 14 décembre!


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Décembre 2012)

jimboom a dit:


> selon Fedex... le 14 décembre!



Fedex concerne les États Unis ?


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Décembre 2012)

http://www.cnetfrance.fr/news/l-imac-27-pouces-ne-sera-pas-livre-avant-janvier-39785257.htm
Ça bouge pas de mon côté toujours article en préparation entre le 26 décembre et le 2 janvier


----------



## gecko20 (11 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> http://www.cnetfrance.fr/news/l-imac-27-pouces-ne-sera-pas-livre-avant-janvier-39785257.htm
> Ça bouge pas de mon côté toujours article en préparation entre le 26 décembre et le 2 janvier



Courage, normalement cela devrait bouger demain, j'ai eu qn de l'apple store au tel, les deux premiers jours sont exclusivement pour le continent américain, après cela devrait bouger assez rapidement pour nous


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> Courage, normalement cela devrait bouger demain, j'ai eu qn de l'apple store au tel, les deux premiers jours sont exclusivement pour le continent américain, après cela devrait bouger assez rapidement pour nous



Tu as de la chance : tu es tombé sur quelqu'un de mieux informé que moi visiblement.
En appelant l'Apple store au téléphone ils ne savent rien d'après ce qu'ils m'ont dit ils n'ont pas plus d'information que nous...bref...suspens!


----------



## gecko20 (11 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Tu as de la chance : tu es tombé sur quelqu'un de mieux informé que moi visiblement.
> En appelant l'Apple store au téléphone ils ne savent rien d'après ce qu'ils m'ont dit ils n'ont pas plus d'information que nous...bref...suspens!


  ou qn qui voulait juste que j'arrete de lui demander des détails... et pour que je le lâche il m'a sorti des conneries? on verra  Mais les produits apple ont toujours été livrés avant la date buttoir, ainsi il peuvent dire: on livre plus vite que prévu..


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> ou qn qui voulait juste que j'arrete de lui demander des détails... et pour que je le lâche il m'a sorti des conneries? on verra  Mais les produits apple ont toujours été livrés avant la date buttoir, ainsi il peuvent dire: on livre plus vite que prévu..



Tu es tenace !


----------



## havez (11 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> ou qn qui voulait juste que j'arrete de lui demander des détails... et pour que je le lâche il m'a sorti des conneries? on verra  Mais les produits apple ont toujours été livrés avant la date buttoir, ainsi il peuvent dire: on livre plus vite que prévu..





stéphane83 a dit:


> Tu es tenace !



Mais le pire, c'est que cette théorie est souvent vérifiée


----------



## gecko20 (11 Décembre 2012)

sur un site allemand (macerkopf) on voit des premiers Imacs pour l'allemagne qui sont en route ^^
(non je ne suis pas fanatique, juste cloué au lit depuis deux jours à cause d'une grippe, alors on fait passer le temps comme on peut  )


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> sur un site allemand (macerkopf) on voit des premiers Imacs pour l'allemagne qui sont en route ^^
> (non je ne suis pas fanatique, juste cloué au lit depuis deux jours à cause d'une grippe, alors on fait passer le temps comme on peut  )



Ouais ouais 
Je pense que ça passera vite tout ça d'ici peu


----------



## gecko20 (11 Décembre 2012)

alors là je ne comprends plus rien: un copain de boulot vient de m'envoyer un texto: son imac 21 pouces avec fusion drive et 16gb qu'il a commandé hier a été envoyé ce soir... sachant qu'apple lui prédisait une livraison vers le 27 décembre...
je crois qu'apple voit vraiment large avec ses délais


----------



## Lazaa (11 Décembre 2012)

J'ai pour ma part commandé le 30 novembre et alors que jusque ce matin la livraison était prévu entre le 27 décembre et le 2 janvier, L'expédition dans mon suivi de commande est maintenant "janvier".....


----------



## jimboom (11 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Fedex concerne les États Unis ?



Oui et le canada.

Moi je suis au Québec.


----------



## havez (11 Décembre 2012)

jimboom a dit:


> Oui et le canada.
> 
> Moi je suis au Québec.



Yep, chez nous, c'est souvent UPS qui s'occupe de la livraison (Europe)


----------



## SkyRoms (11 Décembre 2012)

Lazaa quel est ta config?


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Décembre 2012)

Il semble que ce soit principalement les modèles personnalisés (BTO) commandés le 30 novembre qui ont pu commencé à être expédiés avec traçage depuis la Chine.
Ce qui laisse à penser que Les modèles "standards" vont probablement être libérés dans les prochains jours (car probablement déjà acheminés aux différents points de distribution).
À mon avis pour ceux qui ont commandé un modèle standard le 30 novembre, ils devraient voir débouler leur joujou rapidement.


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

les envois pour l&#8217;Angleterre ont commencé, est-ce le début pour l&#8217;Europe?


----------



## boumbo78 (12 Décembre 2012)

ca y est !!!!! 

Ma commande du 30/11 est passée en préparation pendant la nuit   trop pressé 







 *     Préparation de l&#8217;expédition                                                                                                                                                                                         Expédition :                                       2 - 3 Weeks                                                        Livraison                                   31 Dec, 2012 - 02 Jan, 2013                                  *

                                                                                        Non admissible pour l'annulation ou le retour                                                Pourquoi ?                                                                                  





*iMac 27 pouces*

                                                                                                                                                Masquer les informations de configuration                                                      


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Configuration
3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
3TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5
 
APPLE MAGIC MOUSE
Apple Num Kybd+User's Guide-F
COUNTRY KIT-ZH


----------



## Guitarkq (12 Décembre 2012)

Imac 27 pouces commandé le  30 novembre le statut de ma commande est passé a preparation a l expedition livré avant noel ?  Au depart livraison entre le 26 decembre et le 2 janvier


----------



## stevefr (12 Décembre 2012)

Vous avez de la chance, vu la date j'ai du commander avant vous et pourtant :

Articles en cours de traitement Expédition :  2 - 3 Weeks Livraison  21 Dec, 2012 - 31 Dec, 2012 


    3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
    8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
    1TB Fusion Drive
    NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5
    APPLE MAGIC MOUSE
    Apple WL Kybd+User's Guide-FN
    COUNTRY KIT-ZH


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

Vous en avez de la chance!
Ce sont des modèles personnalisés en général on dirait.
Pas de modèle standard en préparation d'après les retours?
J'ai aussi une livraison entre le 26 et le 3 et pourtant rien...
Mais cela se fait progressivement, la livraison doit prendre peut être moins de temps et nous avons encore cette fin de semaine et le début de semaine prochaine pour espérer le recevoir avant Noël.


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

je crois que beaucoup de gens vont l'avoir avant noël dans leur salon, vu que ma commande est seulement passé le samedi, cela va être serré... mais bon je crois que si la fin du monde n'intervient pas le 21, je vais y survivre 
ps personne connais le chiffres de vente des Imacs? Apple n'a encore rien dit sur ce sujet?
Ps 2: ceux envoyé aujourd'hui arrivent le 19


----------



## falgard (12 Décembre 2012)

Passé en mode expédié ce matin pour un iMac 27 modele maxfusion 3 , Ram 16

Commandé à l ouverture des commandes


----------



## Guitarkq (12 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de recevoir un sms livraison au plus tard le 19 decembre pour imac 27 Trop bon


----------



## Jaypee (12 Décembre 2012)

Pareil pour moi : iMac 27" 2,9, 3T, fusion drive, commandé le 30 novembre annoncé ce matin comme expédié avec une livraison au plus tard le 19/12 ! Youpi !


----------



## Lazaa (12 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Lazaa quel est ta config?



3.4GHz i7
3TB Fusion Drive
GTX 680MX 2G
Et 8go de ram seulement... J'ai preferé acheter 32go sur le net pour 150&#8364; !

Le soucis pour moi est que j'ai payé par virement car ma carte ne passé pas, surement a cause du montant... Je suppose que c'est cela qui a du retarder ma commande... Un peu deg ! Noel ou pas je m'en fou, mais j'en aurais vraiment besoin des les premiers jours de janvier....


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

Rien de rien imac standard l'expédition prévue entre deux et trois semaines...


----------



## Machead (12 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous!! 

bande de chanceux... toujours rien pour moi non plus...iMac 27 pouces standard commandé le 30 novembre dès la mise en ligne et toujours une date de livraison annoncée aux environs du 26 décembre / 2 janvier...en espérant que le père noël se grouille un peu ^^


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

Ouais c'est bizarre car il semble qu'il n'y ait pas d'avis d'expédition pour les modèles standards alors qu'ils sont censés être livrés plus tôt.
Comme expliqué ma date d'expédition est entre deux et trois semaines livraison 26 au 2 janvier.
Les conseillers Apple sont un peu flous et je n'ai pu obtenir aucune information cohérente concernant l'envoi des modèles standards : un conseiller m'explique que je devrais recevoir un email sous peu, un deuxième qu'ils attendent un deuxième arrivage des stocks 27" standards mais qui part aussi de Chine et que ma commande ne sera donc pas livrée avant Noël vu la demande importante pour ce modèle.
Je me demande s'ils ont bien une visibilité de leurs stocks et s'ils sont bien renseignés dans ce qu'ils nous disent.
J'imagine mal déjà les modèles standards encore en Chine...
Bref, j'espère que ça va suivre...


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

Les premers Imac arrivent au Luxembourg le 18 Décembre


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> Les premers Imac arrivent au Luxembourg le 18 Décembre



C'est un point central d'acheminement?


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

non, mais étant du Luxembourg pour moi c'est important 
mais il semble vraiment que les modèles standart ne sont pas encore en voie d'envoi


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> non, mais étant du Luxembourg pour moi c'est important



Il s'agit des modèles standards donc non?

Tu vois ça comment?
C'est pas possible de savoir la même chose pour la France?


----------



## jeantro (12 Décembre 2012)

Bon je crois que si on a pas pris l'option fusion drive c'est rapé pour noël à mon avis apple pensait vendre plus avec l'option fusion drive donc ils ont produit beaucoup plus de machine exquipé de cette configuration

Sinon stéphane83 tu as contacter apple au téléphone c'est ça ?


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> Bon je crois que si on a pas pris l'option fusion drive c'est rapé pour noël à mon avis apple pensait vendre plus avec l'option fusion drive donc ils ont produit beaucoup plus de machine exquipé de cette configuration
> 
> Sinon stéphane83 tu as contacter apple au téléphone c'est ça ?



Oui tout à fait mais je te rassure : tu n'obtiens aucune information et c'est totalement contradictoire parfois.
Là je viens d'en avoir un qui m'a fait comprendre qu'Apple s'affaire pour honorer les commandes du 30 : quelques minutes plus tôt le contraire...
Ils n'ont aucune visualisation de leurs stocks c'est tout de même un comble : les imacs ne vont pas tomber du ciel du jour au lendemain ( du moins pour les modèles standards ) c'est bizarre leurs trucs.
Ou alors ils n'ont aucune information ou bien ils se gardent de donner des infos plus précises pour étonner les clients juste avant Noël.
Pour les modèles personnalisés je peux comprendre que cela soit aléatoire mais pour les standards tout de même je suis certains que les stocks sont déjà entreposés.
Du coup on ne sait même pas quand il sera disponible en boutique pfff...


----------



## SkyRoms (12 Décembre 2012)

Pas de changement sur le statut de la mienne en tout cas... Mais Stéphane toi c'est pas un standart non plus?!!


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Pas de changement sur le statut de la mienne en tout cas... Mais Stéphane toi c'est pas un standart non plus?!!



Oui c'est un standard, enfin le deuxième avec le i5 3.2GHz.
J'étais bien tenté par le fusion mais j'ai plus de ronds


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

je crois que tous ceux qui l'ont commandé le premier jours vont avoir une bonne nouvelle:
le gars qui m'a lâché l'information sur les envois en Europe (qui avait raison, par pur hasard????) m'avait dit qu'ils font les stocks... cela ne serait pas étonnant que une semaine avant Noël Apple vide d'un coup ces stocks... pour satisfaire un grand max d'usager... vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## havez (12 Décembre 2012)

Toujours rien chez moi, malheureusement..


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

@stéphane83
non pas Standart , désolé ce sont des modèles fusion pour le Luxembourg, je suis aussi le forum de Macrumors, où les gens postent leurs envois...
les premiers arrivent même aujourd'hui les chanceux (au States)


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> je crois que tous ceux qui l'ont commandé le premier jours vont avoir une bonne nouvelle:
> le gars qui m'a lâché l'information sur les envois en Europe (qui avait raison, par pur hasard????) m'avait dit qu'ils font les stocks... cela ne serait pas étonnant que une semaine avant Noël Apple vide d'un coup ces stocks... pour satisfaire un grand max d'usager... vous en pensez quoi?



Toi, tu es un vrai détective !
Comment arrives tu à obtenir des informations alors que de mon côté ils sont muets comme des carpes?
Donne nous ton secret!
Ça me parait crédible comme explication surtout pour les commandes dont les délais approchent.


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Toi, tu es un vrai détective !
> Comment arrives tu à obtenir des informations alors que de mon côté ils sont muets comme des carpes?
> Donne nous ton secret!
> Ça me parait crédible comme explication surtout pour les commandes dont les délais approchent.


on va dire je peux être très chiant et persuasif , ou je suis tombé par pur hasard sur un des rares employés qui est au courant?


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> on va dire je peux être très chiant et persuasif , ou je suis tombé par pur hasard sur un des rares employés qui est au courant?



Ah ok...et il t'a dit ça hier en fait?


----------



## jeantro (12 Décembre 2012)

Le mien c'est le core i7 sans fusion j'avais contacter apple 3 jours aprés pour me demander si je pouvais pas rajouter l'option fusion mais c'était trop tard sinon il fallait que j'annule ma commande. J'ai pas osé à cause des plafond des carte blue

Je l'avais pas mis car comme toi j'arrive déjà à une somme trés haute et je me dis qu'avec le thuderbolt je pourrai si je veux booter par la suite sur un ssd


Enfin pn va suivre cela de prés en gardant espoire comme vous autres sachant que ma commande le 30 n'as pu être effectuer qu'à 13h30 et j'ai toujours ce statut 26 dec - 2 janv


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

oui, il m'avait dit en priorité les envois au continent américains, après le reste du monde... et il a suggéré que beaucoup de gens qui on commandé au début vont avoir une bonne surprise... mais bon est-ce qu'il racontait ce qu'il pensait ou avait-il des informations fiables... aucune idée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------




jeantro a dit:


> Le mien c'est le core i7 sans fusion j'avais contacter apple 3 jours aprés pour me demander si je pouvais pas rajouter l'option fusion mais c'était trop tard sinon il fallait que j'annule ma commande. J'ai pas osé à cause des plafond des carte blue
> 
> Je l'avais pas mis car comme toi j'arrive déjà à une somme trés haute et je me dis qu'avec le thuderbolt je pourrai si je veux booter par la suite sur un ssd
> 
> ...


il y a des gens, dont leur commande était prévu pour le 2 janvier, ou leur Imac est déjà en route, alors l'espoir est permis ^^


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> Le mien c'est le core i7 sans fusion j'avais contacter apple 3 jours aprés pour me demander si je pouvais pas rajouter l'option fusion mais c'était trop tard sinon il fallait que j'annule ma commande. J'ai pas osé à cause des plafond des carte blue
> 
> Je l'avais pas mis car comme toi j'arrive déjà à une somme trés haute et je me dis qu'avec le thuderbolt je pourrai si je veux booter par la suite sur un ssd
> 
> ...



Par contre c'est bizarre aussi cette histoire de débit lors de l'envoi.
J'ai bien l'autorisation mémorisée et l'achat accepté en date du 30 novembre mais 3 semaines après si le compte est légèrement débiteur ça passe tout de même?


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Par contre c'est bizarre aussi cette histoire de débit lors de l'envoi.
> J'ai bien l'autorisation mémorisée et l'achat accepté en date du 30 novembre mais 3 semaines après si le compte est légèrement débiteur ça passe tout de même?


Bonne question, cela dépend de ta banque? Je ne peux te dire..., appelle ta banque?


----------



## jeantro (12 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de joindre mon interlocuteur Apple avec qui j'avais passé commande concernant le statut et voici ça réponse

"Pour le moment les délais sont toujours les mêmes.


Bien cordialement"


Hé oui il faudra si résoudre à attendre


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> Je viens de joindre mon interlocuteur Apple avec qui j'avais passé commande concernant le statut et voici ça réponse
> 
> "Pour le moment les délais sont toujours les mêmes.
> 
> ...



Oui un coup blanc un coup noir


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

vu que les premiers arrivent  aujourd'hui aux états-unis, j'espère pouvoir visionner des unpacking pour encore mieux remuer le couteau dans la plaie


----------



## SkyRoms (12 Décembre 2012)

Donc perso je viens d'avoir le SAV d'Apple au tel, pas d'évolution sur ma commande mais on m'a dit de suivre via "ma commande" sur le site car les choses vont bouger ce soir ou demain. Du coup j'ai demandé d'être plus clair et la réponse est que les délais affichés actuellement vont s'allongé a peux près de 2 semaines. ( a savoir que pour le moment c'est 2-8 janvier) je ne comprend pas trop leurs politique, sachant que les commandes du vendredi sont pour la plupart parties aujour'hui. Les boules...


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Donc perso je viens d'avoir le SAV d'Apple au tel, pas d'évolution sur ma commande mais on m'a dit de suivre via "ma commande" sur le site car les choses vont bouger ce soir ou demain. Du coup j'ai demandé d'être plus clair et la réponse est que les délais affichés actuellement vont s'allongé a peux près de 2 semaines. ( a savoir que pour le moment c'est 2-8 janvier) je ne comprend pas trop leurs politique, sachant que les commandes du vendredi sont pour la plupart parties aujour'hui. Les boules...



Tu veux dire les commandes de vendredi dernier sont parties aujourd'hui?
Tu sais j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu confus au niveau de ces expéditions récentes et c'est peu probable que ton estimation soit retardée car c'est logiquement la seule chose qui reste fiable sur le suivi.
Tu seras livré au plus tard à la dernière date de livraison indiquée comme ils me l'ont dit : de mon côté c'est le 3 janvier.
Après on ne sait vraiment pas comment et pourquoi certains modèles sont expédiés plutôt que d'autres alors que certains ont commandés plus tôt et n'ont pas vu leur commande évoluée.
Bref, d'ici la semaine prochaine nous devrons y voir plus clair.
Honnêtement on arrive à obtenir aucune info au niveau du SAV et les boutiques Apple store n'ont aucune indication à nous fournir également.


----------



## Rafale-D (12 Décembre 2012)

Je pense que personne ne sais réellement comment son traités les commandes.
Certaines sont parti aujourd'hui et ce n'est pas forcement ceux qui ont commandés en premier.

J'ai commandé a 9h25 (selon le mail reçu d'Apple) et ma commande est toujours "Article en cours de traitement". J'ai la même config que ceux qui sont parti aujourd'hui.
A mon avis tout les jours à partir d'aujourd'hui des nouvelles commandes vont être expédiés. Certains les auront sous le Sapin, d'autre au plus tard à la date indiqué par Apple sur le suivi de commande.

Je ne pense pas que les SAV d'Apple en sachent plus que nous à l'heure actuel.
Donc la seule solution c'est d'attendre. Ca va bien finir par se débloquer au fur et à mesure.

De plus la plupart sont programmé entre le 26 Dec et le 02 Janvier. Si ça arrive avant tant mieux, sinon c'est pas grave.

Faut pas se comporter comme des enfants à se demandé pourquoi lui il a eu sa commande et pas moi.


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

rafale-d a dit:


> je pense que personne ne sais réellement comment son traités les commandes.
> Certaines sont parti aujourd'hui et ce n'est pas forcement ceux qui ont commandés en premier.
> 
> J'ai commandé a 9h25 (selon le mail reçu d'apple) et ma commande est toujours "article en cours de traitement". J'ai la même config que ceux qui sont parti aujourd'hui.
> ...


 
^^ +1


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

Bien sûr le but est de se tenir informé!
Et vivement le premier test


----------



## Rafale-D (12 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Bien sûr le but est de se tenir informé!
> Et vivement le premier test



Ah oui bien sûr, dés qu'il y a des changement sur vos commandes dite le. Qu'on voit au moins que ça bouge. Ca fait encore plus espérer


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1506452
 les premiers sont arrivés


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

Bon signe pour ma commande car le statut à évoluer : "préparation pour expédition" depuis quelques minutes.
Il s'agit d'un modèle standard mais je ne sais pas combien de temps va prendre la livraison : il est toujours indiqué entre le 26 décembre et le 2 janvier


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Bon signe pour ma commande car le statut à évoluer : "préparation pour expédition" depuis quelques minutes.
> Il s'agit d'un modèle standard mais je ne sais pas combien de temps va prendre la livraison : il est toujours indiqué entre le 26 décembre et le 2 janvier


Yeah, normalement, d'après les autres envois le tien partira demain au plus tard  
Félicitation, en plus c'est le premier standard que j'ai vu partir , il sera intéressant de voir d&#8217;où il part


----------



## Machead (12 Décembre 2012)

halala...toujours rien pour moi  ça devient une obsession..toutes les heures je vais voir où en est la bête!


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> Yeah, normalement, d'après les autres envois le tien partira demain au plus tard
> Félicitation, en plus c'est le premier standard que j'ai vu partir , il sera intéressant de voir doù il part


Ce sont les modèles personnalisés qui partent demain c'est cela ?
Dans tous les cas je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai davantage d'informations.


----------



## jeantro (12 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ce sont les modèles personnalisés qui partent demain c'est cela ?
> Dans tous les cas je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai davantage d'informations.



merci pour l'info je viens tout juste de regarder ma statut et pareil le miens et passé en expédition mais comme tu le dis toujours avec les même dates

je pense qu'on l'auront peut être avant noël tu avais surement raison

moi aussi un modèle standard pour rappel core i7 8 giga disque dur 7200/trs

mince je viens de regarder je me suis trompé c'est notifié en cours de traitement expédition 26 dec - 2 janv mince fausse joie

stéphane83 tu avais commandé à quelle heure


----------



## Machead (12 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> merci pour l'info je viens tout juste de regarder ma statut et pareil le miens et passé en expédition mais comme tu le dis toujours avec les même dates
> 
> je pense qu'on l'auront peut être avant noël tu avais surement raison
> 
> ...




Ah ouais...la fausse joie quoi...Pour ma part c'est un i5 27" . A mon avis, vu tout ce qui a été dit, beaucoup de choses vont changer dans la nuit, et si demain matin rien n'a changer, faudra se faire une raison et prendre son mal en patience  dur dur


----------



## Lazaa (12 Décembre 2012)

Machead a dit:


> halala...toujours rien pour moi  ça devient une obsession..toutes les heures je vais voir où en est la bête!



Question con mais pourquoi allez voir ? On ne recois pas un sms a chaque changement de statut ?


----------



## Machead (12 Décembre 2012)

Lazaa a dit:


> Question con mais pourquoi allez voir ? On ne recois pas un sms a chaque changement de statut ?



Si si sans doute, mais sait on jamais...histoire de rentabiliser la connexion 3g de mon forfait.
Sans rire, j'ai pas vu beaucoup de personnes dont le statut a changer faire état d'un sms ou d'un mail reçu, donc bon.


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

Je pense que le SMS c'est au moment de l'expédition.
Pour l'instant je suis en statut préparation pour expédition (je ne sais pas pour combien de temps d'ailleurs)
Comme indiqué précédemment c'est un modèle standard i5 3.2 GHz j'avais un délai d'expédition de deux à trois semaines livraison toujours prévue entre le 26 décembre et le 2 janvier.
Je crois qu'il ne faut pas trop chercher à analyser les choses car c'est assez aléatoire.
Mais en tout cas cela s'accélère et évolue progressivement.
Apple tente d'honorer les commandes passées rapidement tout simplement.


----------



## jeantro (12 Décembre 2012)

sinon tu avais passé commande à qu'elle heure le 30 ?


----------



## Lazaa (12 Décembre 2012)

Machead a dit:


> Sans rire, j'ai pas vu beaucoup de personnes dont le statut a changer faire état d'un sms ou d'un mail reçu, donc bon.



Ok. Moi quand mon statut est passé de "en attente de paiement" a "articles en cours de traitement" j'ai recu sms + mail 

Pour eviter d'aller voir sur le site toutes les deux heures je me dis que ca sera pareil pour le passage a la prochaine etape !


----------



## stéphane83 (12 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> sinon tu avais passé commande à qu'elle heure le 30 ?



À 9h45


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> À 9h45


je ne veux même pas savoir quand le mien va partir: commandé samedi 1. décembre à dix heures :S


----------



## jeantro (12 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> je ne veux même pas savoir quand le mien va partir: commandé samedi 1. décembre à dix heures :S



comme ça semble être dans l'ordre de passage de commande chose qui et normale moi j'ai encore un peu de marge j'ai du la passé vers les 13h30 14h00 car j'ai discuté pas mal avec le vendeur un type fort sympathique


ensuite dans l'après midi les délai se sont rallongé à 3 - 4 semaines au lieu des 2 - 3 semaines donc pour toi passer le 1 décembre ça rapé pour noël pas avant janvier et pour moi ça risque d'être la même chose vu qu'après on tombera dans les fêtes


----------



## gecko20 (12 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> comme ça semble être dans l'ordre de passage de commande chose qui et normale moi j'ai encore un peu de marge j'ai du la passé vers les 13h30 14h00 car j'ai discuté pas mal avec le vendeur un type fort sympathique
> 
> 
> ensuite dans l'après midi les délai se sont rallongé à 3 - 4 semaines au lieu des 2 - 3 semaines donc pour toi passer le 1 décembre ça rapé pour noël pas avant janvier et pour moi ça risque d'être la même chose vu qu'après on tombera dans les fêtes


j'a un peu d'espoir car au Luxembourg les délais était toujours de 2-3 semaines quand j'ai passé ma commande pour l'avoir cette année, d'après mon vendeur, j'étais le deuxième sur la liste chez le premium reseller au Luxembourg, alors on verra bien.
Par contre comme tu disais pour Noël c'est rappé ... bref on peut philosopher autant qu'on veut: il arrive quand il arrivera 
Ps n'ayez crainte la fin du monde n'est pas le 21, Mc Fly était déjà en 2015  cqfd


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Décembre 2012)

Je suis toujours au statut préparation pour expédition...
Le paiement est accepté quand on est à ce statut?


----------



## boumbo78 (13 Décembre 2012)

Mon statut est passé en expédié ! j'ai reçu le mail.

Par contre je l'aurai pas pour Noel 

La date de livraison est pour le 27/12.

Date de livraison estimée Dec 27, 2012


----------



## stevefr (13 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Je pense que personne ne sais réellement comment son traités les commandes.
> Certaines sont parti aujourd'hui et ce n'est pas forcement ceux qui ont commandés en premier.
> 
> J'ai commandé a 9h25 (selon le mail reçu d'Apple) et ma commande est toujours "Article en cours de traitement". J'ai la même config que ceux qui sont parti aujourd'hui.
> ...


 
Pour ma part : 

Mail reçu d'apple pour la commande : "Date: Fri, November 30, 2012 9:26 am"

Apparemment dans les premiers à commander, mais dernier servi.

"Articles en cours de traitement Expédition : 2 - 3 Weeks Livraison 21 Dec, 2012 - 31 Dec, 2012 "

Je pense que les commandes sont traitées à la tête du client, ou au random.
Ou peut-être en fonction du pays (Belgique) pour moi, qui passe bien après la France.


----------



## Machead (13 Décembre 2012)

Toujours rien pour moi non plus...pourtant débité par Apple sur le compte aussi, donc il n'y a aucune logique..

Les mauvaises langues diraient "ils sont plus rapide a prendre la thune qu'a envoyé le produit!!!!"


----------



## stevefr (13 Décembre 2012)

Bon, j'ai été mauvaise langue :

"Préparation de lexpédition Expédition :  2 - 3 Weeks Livraison  21 Dec, 2012 - 31 Dec, 2012" ça y est !


----------



## Rafale-D (13 Décembre 2012)

stevefr a dit:


> Bon, j'ai été mauvaise langue :
> 
> "Préparation de l&#8217;expédition Expédition :  2 - 3 Weeks Livraison  21 Dec, 2012 - 31 Dec, 2012" ça y est !



Idem. Ma commande est passé en "Préparation à l'expédition"

Ah prions pour une livraison la semaine prochaine au Max ^^

EDIT : Par contre je n'ai pas reçu de mail ou de SMS, donc matter votre suivi


----------



## jeantro (13 Décembre 2012)

Pourriez vous donner l'heure du passage de votre commande ça m'aiderai à savoir si j'approche du statut préparation à l'expédition 

Merci


----------



## Rafale-D (13 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> Pourriez vous donner l'heure du passage de votre commande ça m'aiderai à savoir si j'approche du statut préparation à l'expédition
> 
> Merci



9h25 pour moi
9h26 pour stevefr

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------




boumbo78 a dit:


> Mon statut est passé en expédié ! j'ai reçu le mail.
> 
> Par contre je l'aurai pas pour Noel
> 
> ...



Donc Préparation à l'expédition le 12 Décembre, expédié le 13 Décembre pour une livraison le 27 Décembre.

2 Semaines pour la Livraison... je pense que c'est au Max et il y a de forte chance que tu le recois d'ici la semaine prochaine (voir Samedi qui sais)

Tiens nous au courant qu'ont sachent les délais approximatifs


----------



## Martin_a (13 Décembre 2012)

boumbo78 a dit:


> Mon statut est passé en expédié ! j'ai reçu le mail.
> 
> Par contre je l'aurai pas pour Noel
> 
> ...



Sais tu d'ou part ton iMac ?


----------



## Vinc3nzo (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour! 
30/11/2012
*EMAIL APPLE*: 9h27

iMac 27" i5 2,9Ghz sans option.


13/12/2012
Vers 3h00 du Matin j'ai regardé le statut.
*STATUT*: "Préparation de l'expédition"


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Décembre 2012)

Toujours en préparation je ne sais pas d'où partent les modèles standards mais d'après le SAV livraison imminente.


----------



## jeantro (13 Décembre 2012)

bon ce qui confirme que ceux qui ont passé commande comme moi vers les 13h30 j'ai encore de la marge et mon statut n'est pas là de changé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Toujours en préparation je ne sais pas d'où partent les modèles standards mais d'après le SAV livraison imminente.



les colis partent des Pays-bas et d'Allemagne donc tu l'aura demain ou lundi

je viens juste de contrôler le statut et c'est bon il vient de changer


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> bon ce qui confirme que ceux qui ont passé commande comme moi vers les 13h30 j'ai encore de la marge et mon statut n'est pas là de changé
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------
> 
> ...



Ouaaaa! Tu crois? Je suis encore en préparation d'expédition depuis hier.
Ce sont les modèles standards qui partent des Pays Bas c'est ça?


----------



## jeantro (13 Décembre 2012)

oui c'est ce que m'a dit le type que j'ai eu au téléphone tout à l'heure

de toute façon tu l'aura avant moi 

mais bon le principale c'est qu'on est passé en préparation à l'expédition du coup mon compte sera débiter


----------



## Rafale-D (13 Décembre 2012)

Les premiers Bench de la 680MX arrive : http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=16482480&postcount=24

680MX avec Driver Nvidia : *6883* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5212798
680MX avec les Drivers Apple / Bootcamp : *6333* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5212432

et la ATI 6970m de l'ancienne génération : *3287* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5212575

la 680MX est donc 2 fois plus puissante que l'ancienne génération d'iMac.


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> oui c'est ce que m'a dit le type que j'ai eu au téléphone tout à l'heure
> 
> de toute façon tu l'aura avant moi
> 
> mais bon le principale c'est qu'on est passé en préparation à l'expédition du coup mon compte sera débiter



Ouais mais la préparation ça prend 24h non? Ça va être juste pour demain


----------



## Lazaa (13 Décembre 2012)

Vous avez bien de la chance car voici mon cas... :







meme pas une date precise...


----------



## gecko20 (13 Décembre 2012)

punaise les test de la 680 MX sont énormes:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1506807
sachant que la mx est une carte pour les ordinateurs portables normalement, on s'approche quand même de très bonnes cartes graphiques pour ordinateurs!!!


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> punaise les test de la 680 MX sont énormes:
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1506807
> sachant que la mx est une carte pour les ordinateurs portables normalement, on s'approche quand même de très bonnes cartes graphiques pour ordinateurs!!!



Ouais j'ai vu ça !
Par contre ton statut est toujours sur préparation pour l'expédition ?car moi ça bouge pas depuis hier.

La personne que j'ai eu ce matin m a informé qu'il fallait 24 heures pour que le statut évolue.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------

Email de Commande expédiée reçu pour une livraison au plus tard le 20 décembre : livré par TNT (il me semble que c'est national )
C'est peut être un peu juste pour demain


----------



## gecko20 (13 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ouais j'ai vu ça !
> Par contre ton statut est toujours sur préparation pour l'expédition ?car moi ça bouge pas depuis hier.
> 
> La personne que j'ai eu ce matin m a informé qu'il fallait 24 heures pour que le statut évolue.
> ...


Cool, suis content pour toi, tu vas bientôt recevoir ton bébé j'ai vu sur des autres forums des envois de certaines commandes passées en aprèm le 30, peut-être bientôt les premiers pour le 1. décembre


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Décembre 2012)

Par contre TNT je ne connais pas : il n'y a aucune indication juste une date de livraison au plus tard le 20 : pas de traçage donc je ne sais pas d'où il part.


----------



## gecko20 (13 Décembre 2012)

normalement le traçage va encore venir? bref au pire il arrive le 20


----------



## havez (13 Décembre 2012)

TNT livre plutôt rapidement, donc attendez vous à le recevoir (avec chance) plus tôt que la date prévue. Aussi, comptez une petite journée pour le N° de suivi


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Décembre 2012)

Par expérience le transit depuis les pays bas s'effectuait en un jour pour des expéditions d'iPad à remplacer : c'est peut être jouable un jour alors si TNT sont équivalents à UPS en terme de rapidité.


----------



## SkyRoms (13 Décembre 2012)

Vous avez vraiment de la chance les gars car moi il n'y a absolument aucuns changements sur le statut de ma commande!


----------



## jeantro (13 Décembre 2012)

bin il faut 24 heures environs pour passer en expédié donc le miens risque d'arriver quand même la semaine prochaine

sinon pour info des pays bas il met entre 24h 48h pour arriver c'est très rapide

normalement tu as eu un numero de tracking  donc sur le site de tnt tu peux voir l'evolution de ton colis

maintenant je pense que ce sera plus tôt lundi car TNT ne livre pas le week end mais bon tu l'aura largement avant noël


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Vous avez vraiment de la chance les gars car moi il n'y a absolument aucuns changement sur le statut de ma commande!



Et dit donc le Monsieur pleurnicheur!
J'ai remonté le post : tu as une sacrée configuration!
Mon petit standard 3,2 GHz ne fait pas le poids à côté 
Tu vas te régaler et franchement ça vaut le coup de patienter quelques jours supplémentaires crois moi
En plus, tu es encore bien placé dans les estimations de livraison ça ne devrait tarder
HS : du coup je suis allé à la FNAC pour un superdrive (et oui je sais ) et j'ai pu voir pour la première fois le 21.5" en exposition et bien i&#314; ne m'a pas tant emballé que ça.
J'ai un peu testé les applications de base : réactivité bof bof...


----------



## SkyRoms (13 Décembre 2012)

Juste un p'tit i7 avec la 680 et un Fusion drive 1to. Et pis bon 32gb de crucial attendent leurs nouvelle maison...


----------



## ledu26 (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous

Je me permet d'ajouter ce commentaire malgré que ce soit un peu hors sujet, je vais prendre un iMac 27" 1To Fusion drive, mais je ne sais pas par quel procédé je l'aurai le plus vite...


L'apple store ou passé par une commande chez un Apple Premium R. ?
L'hypothèse Fnac est eliminé vu que je veux du Fusion Drive..
Merci !


----------



## gecko20 (13 Décembre 2012)

Je crois que l'apple store est le plus rapide, j'ai commandé le mien via un premium reseller et si j'ai bien compris, cela dure plus longtemps... mais c'est une histoire de quelques jours alors...


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> bin il faut 24 heures environs pour passer en expédié donc le miens risque d'arriver quand même la semaine prochaine
> 
> sinon pour info des pays bas il met entre 24h 48h pour arriver c'est très rapide
> 
> ...



Dans tous les cas ce fut un plaisir de partager cela avec vous! Et ce n'est pas fini!
On pourra prolonger ce fil pour partager nos impressions une fois les ordinateurs réceptionnés.
De mon côté ce fut un réel investissement et de longues économies pour le second modèle standard 27" (j'aurais aimé tester le fusion drive mais bon plus de sous) pour mon utilisation qui se résume à final cut pro x Logic Studio et Aperture (pas de jeu) je pense  ne pas être déçu: la carte graphique est assez performante même pour ce modèle.
De plus j'ai profité du Black Friday pour me procurer 16Go de ram chez Crucial.
Petite précision qui peut sembler futile : le superdrive usb est bien compatible avec les nouveaux imacs.


----------



## boumbo78 (13 Décembre 2012)

Martin_a a dit:


> Sais tu d'ou part ton iMac ?



Non mais mais 2 semaines pour la livraison cest bien long :mouais:

C'est reloud ils le font venir de pluton ou quoi

Date de livraison estimée Dec 27, 2012   En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais


----------



## ledu26 (13 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> Je crois que l'apple store est le plus rapide, j'ai commandé le mien via un premium reseller et si j'ai bien compris, cela dure plus longtemps... mais c'est une histoire de quelques jours alors...



J'ai appelé un Apple PR à coté de chez moi, et il semblerait que pour des modèles 27" " personnalisé " ce soit moins long que pour des modèles de " séries " 

La-bas il estime à environ 3 semaines...
Je pense que je vais opter pour ceci étant donné qu'il propose en plus un paiement en 4 fois sans frais, plus préférable que les 10 fois de l'Apple store que je trouve long pour du matériel info.


----------



## Machead (13 Décembre 2012)

Le mien est passé en "préparation pour l'expédition"!!!! ça devrait plus être trop long pour tout le monde!


----------



## jeantro (13 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Dans tous les cas ce fut un plaisir de partager cela avec vous! Et ce n'est pas fini!
> On pourra prolonger ce fil pour partager nos impressions une fois les ordinateurs réceptionnés.
> De mon côté ce fut un réel investissement et de longues économies pour le second modèle standard 27" (j'aurais aimé tester le fusion drive mais bon plus de sous) pour mon utilisation qui se résume à final cut pro x Logic Studio et Aperture (pas de jeu) je pense  ne pas être déçu: la carte graphique est assez performante même pour ce modèle.
> De plus j'ai profité du Black Friday pour me procurer 16Go de ram chez Crucial.
> Petite précision qui peut sembler futile : le superdrive usb est bien compatible avec les nouveaux imacs.



c'est vrai que depuis la création de votre post ça nous a permis de faire passer moins long le temps d'attente pour notre imac

bon j'espère que le miens sera expédié demain


----------



## Vinc3nzo (13 Décembre 2012)

Vinc3nzo a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 30/11/2012
> *EMAIL APPLE*: 9h27
> 
> ...



13/12/2012
*16h16:* Email de confirmation d'expédition
*16h19:* SMS de confirmation d'expédition, arrivé au plus tard le *20/12/2012*.


----------



## boumbo78 (13 Décembre 2012)

Pour rappel, la livraison de mon imac suite à expedition hier, est prévue pour le 27/12 ce qui est long :mouais:

je viens de recevoir un mail d'apple. d'apres ce que je comprends cest parce que l'imac vient d'un endroit et que le lecteur superdrive que j'ai commandé en même temps, d'un autre. Ils vont donc regrouper la commande ce qui fait perdre du temps  Si j'avais su j'aurai achete le lecteur directement a l'apple store magasin.





_"Cher(ère), xxxx
_
_Votre commande a quitté nos  installations, et vous devez avoir reçu un avis d'expédition par e-mail  vous informant de la date de livraison prévue._
_Veuillez noter que les articles  partent de différents sites, mais seront regroupés, pour plus de  commodité, avant de vous être remis._
_Dès lors, veuillez prévoir jusqu'à 5 jours ouvrés pour l'actualisation de l'état de votre commande en ligne.  Vous pouvez consulter ces informations à tout moment en cliquant ici"_


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

J'ai fait une simulation pour les articles partis hier depuis le Luxembourg via tnt, la livraison prend un jour donc peut être le recevrais je aujourd'hui...
Par contre, il n'y a aucun traçage donc je ne peux pas confirmer qu'ils partent bien de là : la livraison étant au plus tard le 20.
C'est vrai que pour les standards ça demeure un mystère.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h21 ----------




Vinc3nzo a dit:


> 13/12/2012
> *16h16:* Email de confirmation d'expédition
> *16h19:* SMS de confirmation d'expédition, arrivé au plus tard le *20/12/2012*.



Tu es livré aussi par tnt ?
As tu la possibilité de voir d'où part l'appareil et si tu as un traçage?


----------



## brunnno (14 Décembre 2012)

salut à tous !

question :
vous êtes tous sur une commande du vendredi 30 là ? 
Y en a qui l'ont commandé le samedi ou le dimanche ??? (je sais, j'ai mis du temps à me décider )
J'aimerais pouvoir me situer dans les délais...

merci


----------



## gecko20 (14 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> salut à tous !
> 
> question :
> vous êtes tous sur une commande du vendredi 30 là ?
> ...


j'ai commandé le samedi 1er décembre c'est un premium reseller, qui m'avais dit 3 semaines...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h57 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> J'ai fait une simulation pour les articles partis hier depuis le Luxembourg via tnt, la livraison prend un jour donc peut être le recevrais je aujourd'hui...
> Par contre, il n'y a aucun traçage donc je ne peux pas confirmer qu'ils partent bien de là : la livraison étant au plus tard le 20.
> C'est vrai que pour les standards ça demeure un mystère.
> 
> ...


j'ai eu mes deux ipads par tnt, le traçage met 1 jour à venir (cad mon numéro de traçage a changé après un jour sur le site d'apple, avant c'était le numéro de commande), copie colle le numéro pour voir sur le site de tnt même


----------



## jeantro (14 Décembre 2012)

bon pour le moment mon statut n'a pas bouger depuis hier 13h00 toujours en préparation d'expédition j'espère qu'il sera expédié aujourd'hui


----------



## brunnno (14 Décembre 2012)

merci gecko20 ,

moi je suis dans la "deuxième vague" : 3 à 4 semaines... 
livraison prévue à partir du 2 janvier, mais vu que les premiers ont mis un peu moins de temps que prévu initialement, j'espère l'avoir avant début janvier...


----------



## gecko20 (14 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> merci gecko20 ,
> 
> moi je suis dans la "deuxième vague" : 3 à 4 semaines...
> livraison prévue à partir du 2 janvier, mais vu que les premiers ont mis un peu moins de temps que prévu initialement, j'espère l'avoir avant début janvier...



comme toi, l'espoir fait vivre, il serait trop cool de l'avoir encore en décembre 

ps il y a maintenant même des personnes qui reçoivent un sms d'expédition sans passer par la casse préparation d'envoi


----------



## Rafale-D (14 Décembre 2012)

Alors, je propose de mettre dans vos commentaire la config de vos mac, les dates de chaque étapes (commande, préparation, expédition, ...) histoire d'avoir un meilleur suivi pour tout le monde.

Alors :

*Config : iMac 27, i7 3,4Ghz, 8Go RAM, 680MX, Fusion Drive 1To
Commande : 30 Novembre 9h25
Préparation à l'expédition : 13 Décembre aux environ de 11h
Expédition : 14 Décembre à 9h45
Livraison : Prévu au plus tard le 21 Décembre
Réception : Pas encore*


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> j'ai commandé le samedi 1er décembre c'est un premium reseller, qui m'avais dit 3 semaines...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h57 ----------
> 
> ...



Tnt ne reconnaît pas le numéro de traçage encore.
Dans mon mail y'a le numéro de commande et le numéro à 10 chiffres suivi du transporteur c'est cela?
Avec UPS ça apparaissait rapidement et l'iPad était acheminé en 1 jour carrément depuis les pays bas.


----------



## brunnno (14 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Tnt ne reconnaît pas le numéro de traçage encore.
> Dans mon mail y'a le numéro de commande et le numéro à 10 chiffres suivi du transporteur c'est cela?
> Avec UPS ça apparaissait rapidement et l'iPad était acheminé en 1 jour carrément depuis les pays bas.



Si c'est comme pour les pré-commandes d'Iphones 5, TNT n'a rien transmis du tout :
arrivé à la date prévue (le vendredi de la sortie) sans que le suivi soit disponible sur le site ou sur le Store...


----------



## gecko20 (14 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Tnt ne reconnaît pas le numéro de traçage encore.
> Dans mon mail y'a le numéro de commande et le numéro à 10 chiffres suivi du transporteur c'est cela?
> Avec UPS ça apparaissait rapidement et l'iPad était acheminé en 1 jour carrément depuis les pays bas.


au pire appelle apple, mais tu verras bien, il y a une petite chance de l'avoir aujourd'hui, sinon c'est Lundi au plus tard ^^
tnt, c'est comme le nom l'indique ça passe ou ça casse


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

Le traçage vient après d'après Apple.
J'ai demandé et les produit sont expédiés depuis les Pays Bas.
Je pense que dans tous les cas c'est la même chose donc ça doit se jouer entre aujourd'hui ou lundi puisque le week-end ils bossent pas ces feignants


----------



## gecko20 (14 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Le traçage vient après d'après Apple.
> J'ai demandé et les produit sont expédiés depuis les Pays Bas.
> Je pense que dans tous les cas c'est la même chose donc ça doit se jouer entre aujourd'hui ou lundi puisque le week-end ils bossent pas ces feignants


ok on croise les doigts alors  
il y a les premiers Imac commandés tard le vendredi qui commencent à partir... yuchu le mien partira peut être encore avant Noël :mouais:


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> ok on croise les doigts alors
> il y a les premiers Imac commandés tard le vendredi qui commencent à partir... yuchu le mien partira peut être encore avant Noël :mouais:



J'ai fait une simulation sur UPS depuis les Pays Bas pareil : 1 jours de transit pour la livraison.
C'est rapide une fois qu'ils sont expédiés en fait.
Autant on reçoit le traçage après avoir reçu le colis


----------



## gecko20 (14 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> J'ai fait une simulation sur UPS depuis les Pays Bas pareil : 1 jours de transit pour la livraison.
> C'est rapide une fois qu'ils sont expédiés en fait.
> Autant on reçoit le traçage après avoir reçu le colis


 cela serait génial,
allez ce soir on va tous chez stéphane voir la bête


----------



## Rafale-D (14 Décembre 2012)

J'ai fais une simulation d'envoi des Pays Bas (Gouda, je connais absolument pas les Pays Bas) jusqu'en France (Paris).
Mon Colis partant aujourd'hui a 11h, on me donne comme date à partir de Lundi 17 au plus tôt et Mardi 18 au plus tard.

Globalement 2-3 jours ouvrés.

Donc ceux qui ont été expédiés hier l'auront peut être Samedi voir Lundi.

En tout cas, semaine prochaine sûr


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> J'ai fais une simulation d'envoi des Pays Bas (Gouda, je connais absolument pas les Pays Bas) jusqu'en France (Paris).
> Mon Colis partant aujourd'hui a 11h, on me donne comme date à partir de Lundi 17 au plus tôt et Mardi 18 au plus tard.
> 
> Globalement 2-3 jours ouvrés.
> ...


Je ne suis pas certain que tnt ou UPS livrent le samedi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h55 ----------




gecko20 a dit:


> cela serait génial,
> allez ce soir on va tous chez stéphane voir la bête



C'est sûr car je risque fort de déserter le forum une heure ou deux si c'est la cas : un petit "Youpi!" Et hop, plus de Stéphane 
Putain on est des enfants j'ai 39 ans les gars ça craint


----------



## Martin_a (14 Décembre 2012)

J'ai profite de l'offre de financement AFS, ils ont reçu mon dossier hier, une idée du délai d'acceptation de la commande ?


----------



## gecko20 (14 Décembre 2012)

@ stéphane les premiers traçage avec TNT sont maintenant visibles 
les serveurs pour le traçage de chez apple  sont down, peut-être une bonne nouvelle, car beaucoup de changements?


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> @ stéphane les premiers traçage avec TNT sont maintenant visibles
> les serveurs pour le traçage de chez apple  sont down, peut-être une bonne nouvelle, car beaucoup de changements?



Ouais j'ai vu ça car voulant appeler TNT pour avoir quelques précisions impossible d'ouvrir la page de suivi de commande Apple.
Là c'est carrément impossible de visualiser quoique ce soit.
Patience...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------

Ils semblent livrer le samedi dans les principales agglomérations.


----------



## Vinc3nzo (14 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> J'ai fait une simulation pour les articles partis hier depuis le Luxembourg via tnt, la livraison prend un jour donc peut être le recevrais je aujourd'hui...
> Par contre, il n'y a aucun traçage donc je ne peux pas confirmer qu'ils partent bien de là : la livraison étant au plus tard le 20.
> C'est vrai que pour les standards ça demeure un mystère.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Non toujours pas tracable le numero sur TNT...


----------



## jonathan20 (14 Décembre 2012)

J'ai été chercher mon Imac 27" Fusion Drive ce matin chez TNT )

J'ai envoyé une photo a MacG. J'éspère qu'il ferront tourné la photo avec mon imac devant mon beau sapin


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

jonathan20 a dit:


> J'ai été chercher mon Imac 27" Fusion Drive ce matin chez TNT )
> 
> J'ai envoyé une photo a MacG. J'éspère qu'il ferront tourné la photo avec mon imac devant mon beau sapin



Tu avais un numéro de traçabilité?


----------



## jonathan20 (14 Décembre 2012)

Oui depuis le début comme tout le monde dans votre espace client apple.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

jonathan20 a dit:


> Oui depuis le début comme tout le monde dans votre espace client apple.



Nous on a rien encore...


----------



## jonathan20 (14 Décembre 2012)

ça fait bien longtemps que je l'ai il est partit le premier jours des envois.


----------



## jeantro (14 Décembre 2012)

J'ai reçu le mail pour l'expédition et comme pour vous le numéro de tracking TNT ne fonctionne sur l'appli TNT  iPhone il me dit qu'il faut 9 chiffres ce que je n'ai pasJ'ai donc appelé Apple ils n'ont donné un autre numéro qui ne fonctionne pas non plus la personne avec qui j'ai parlé n'a pas eu de succéder non plus 
Elle va contacter TNT pour avoir le bon numéro de suivi et me l'envoyer par mail


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> J'ai reçu le mail pour l'expédition et comme pour vous le numéro de tracking TNT ne fonctionne sur l'appli TNT  iPhone il me dit qu'il faut 9 chiffres ce que je n'ai pasJ'ai donc appelé Apple ils n'ont donné un autre numéro qui ne fonctionne pas non plus la personne avec qui j'ai parlé n'a pas eu de succéder non plus
> Elle va contacter TNT pour avoir le bon numéro de suivi et me l'envoyer par mail



Ouais faut pas stresser parfois les numéros viennent 24h plus tard.
En fait il s'agit de la référence d'envoi Apple et tu remarqueras que ce sont les mêmes numéros.
J'ai aussi tenté d'avoir un numéro correct de transport et la réponse était différente : à savoir que mon imac 27" standard expédié hier partait de Chine alors qu'il doit être livré au maximum le 20 décembre et ce matin on m'a indiqué qu'ils partaient des Pays Bas...
Je pense que c'est comme pour les demandes précédentes quand on essayait d'avoir des informations sur l'arrivée des imac : le flou le plus total.
Moi je pense juste qu'il faut parfois du temps pour que la traçabilité apparaisse et que c'est assez variable.


----------



## Rafale-D (14 Décembre 2012)

jonathan20 a dit:


> ça fait bien longtemps que je l'ai il est partit le premier jours des envois.



Ton iMac a été expédié quel jour?


----------



## phil94470 (14 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir le mail et le SMS d'expédition de mon iMac 27", mais avec une date estimée de livraison au 31 décembre: donc celui là doit venir de Chine (en général 10 jours de transport). Pas encore de transporteur défini.

Par contre le cable Thunderbolt et l'Apple Care arriverons mercredi 19.


----------



## Supermanfr (14 Décembre 2012)

boumbo78 a dit:


> Pour rappel, la livraison de mon imac suite à expedition hier, est prévue pour le 27/12 ce qui est long :mouais:
> 
> je viens de recevoir un mail d'apple. d'apres ce que je comprends cest parce que l'imac vient d'un endroit et que le lecteur superdrive que j'ai commandé en même temps, d'un autre. Ils vont donc regrouper la commande ce qui fait perdre du temps  Si j'avais su j'aurai achete le lecteur directement a l'apple store magasin.
> 
> ...



Salut,

Oui je crois bien que je me suis fait avoir aussi. 

je n'ai pas reçu ce mail par contre dans mon suivi de commande j'ai :
                                     Méthode Merge In Tnst NL Til

Ce qui semble bien vouloir dire que c'est une commande dont les articles sont regroupés (Merge) aux Pays-Bas (NL) avant l'envoi au client.

Et dans mon suivi de livraison j'ai :



> *Please Note: *Your items dispatched from different locations and  will be merged together before delivery. Once merged, your Order Status  will be updated with carrier and tracking information (at latest 48  business hours before your estimated delivery date).


*Config : iMac 27, i7 3,4Ghz, 8Go RAM, 680MX, Fusion Drive 3To Apple Care SuperDrive
Commande : 30 Novembre 9h43
Préparation à l'expédition : 13 Décembre aux environ de 11h
Expédition : 14 Décembre à 14h27
Livraison : Prévu au plus tard le 31 Décembre
Réception : Pas encore*


----------



## Machead (14 Décembre 2012)

Bon, imac expédié ce matin, par TNT en partance de Shangaï ! Date de livraison estimée : le 21 décembre au plus tard...Avoir son iMac le jour de la fin du monde c'est beau! ou plutot le début d'une renaissance  

Il ne faut pas stresser si le traçage n'est pas dispo tout de suite..comme dit précedemment il faut attendre un peu, perso j'ai du attendre 8h entre le, sms/mail et la traçabilité!


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

De mon côté aussi évolution du traçage : le numéro à 9 chiffres est là.
Effectivement ça part de Shangaï avec une estimation au 20 décembre.
(Presque une journée pour que le numéro de traçage soit affiché)
Par contre même si loin ça peut aller vite à savoir qu'il y a le décalage horaire il sera probablement demain aux Pays Bas.


----------



## SilverSkies (14 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai pour ma part commande l'Imac 27 pouce à 11 h50 le 30 novembre et il n'y a encore rien qui a bougé et je me demandai si d'autres personnes étaient dans le même cas.
Merci


----------



## Rafale-D (14 Décembre 2012)

*Config : iMac 27, i7 3,4Ghz, 8Go RAM, 680MX, Fusion Drive 1To 
Commande : 30 Novembre 9h25
Préparation à l'expédition : 13 Décembre aux environ de 11h
Expédition : 14 Décembre à 9h45
Livraison : Prévu au plus tard le 19 Décembre *
Réception : Pas encore*


*Ma date de Livraison viens tout juste de passer du 21 Décembre au 19 Décembre.


----------



## SkyRoms (14 Décembre 2012)

SilverSkies a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai pour ma part commande l'Imac 27 pouce à 11 h50 le 30 novembre et il n'y a encore rien qui a bougé et je me demandai si d'autres personnes étaient dans le même cas.
> Merci



Bon alors pour ma part: j'ai eu les boules que rien ne bouge sur le statut de ma commande sur le site alors j'ai appelé le SAV de la pomme croquée. En fait il y a apparemment eu un bug sur ma commande. Ma banque me certifie que tout est bon de leurs côté depuis le 2 decembre. Du coup je suis repassé "en attente de paiement" depuis mon appel et ça devrait changer d'ici ce soir. Mais du coup ma commande est reconsidérée comme si je l'avais passée aujourd'hui. J'ai grave les boules!


----------



## blorem (14 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> *Config : iMac 27, i5 3,2Ghz, 8Go RAM, 675MX, Fusion Drive 3To
> Commande : 30 Novembre 9h00
> Préparation à l'expédition : 13 Décembre aux environ de 10h
> Expédition : 14 Décembre à 10h00 environ
> ...



Même chose pour moi ! (J'ai juste modifié quelques infos). J'ai tellement hâte


----------



## jeantro (14 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ouais j'ai vu ça car voulant appeler TNT pour avoir quelques précisions impossible d'ouvrir la page de suivi de commande Apple.
> Là c'est carrément impossible de visualiser quoique ce soit.
> Patience...
> 
> ...



Stephane82 peut tu me dire si ton numéro de tracking à 9 coffre à changé aprés 24hrs 
Celui que l'on reçois au début ne comporte pas 9 chiffres enfin pour


Si tu peux me donner ces indications ça serai sympa

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

C'est je viens d'avoir le numéro à 9 chiffres livraison prévu le 19 sur TNT 



Cool


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> Stephane82 peut tu me dire si ton numéro de tracking à 9 coffre à changé aprés 24hrs
> Celui que l'on reçois au début ne comporte pas 9 chiffres enfin pour
> 
> 
> ...



Oui en effet, le numéro de suivi transporteur a changé il comporte depuis cet après midi 9 chiffres.
Avec ce numéro j'ai le suivi possible sur le site TNT.
Les configurations standards partent donc de Shangaï.


----------



## jeantro (14 Décembre 2012)

Tu as aussi le 19 pour livraison ?


----------



## Rafale-D (14 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui en effet, le numéro de suivi transporteur a changé il comporte depuis cet après midi 9 chiffres.
> Avec ce numéro j'ai le suivi possible sur le site TNT.
> Les configurations standards partent donc de Shangaï.



Le mien part également de Shangaï et est un iMac configuré


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> Tu as aussi le 19 pour livraison ?



Le 20 décembre car ça dépend peut être de la position de notre ville.
Mais ce sont des dates approximatives et maximales : 
Ils sont expédiés depuis hier de Shangaï : on va dire c'est râpé pour ce week-end.
Mais là sur le suivi ils étaient à l'aréoport de Shangaï à 00h40 heure locale  (15 décembre puisque qu'il faut ajouter 7 heures de décalage horaire) et donc 17h40 chez nous.
Tout en sachant qu'il y a un décalage avec les mises a jours, le transport depuis la Chine s'effectue probablement en ce moment même et ils seront en Europe tôt dans la matinée.
Après je ne sais pas si ça part de Hollande ou du Luxembourg mais lundi ils y seront c'est sûr.
Donc à partir de ces entrepôts cela ira vite : une journée voire deux maximum pour être livré et je pense une livraison en France soit mardi ou mercredi.


----------



## SkyRoms (14 Décembre 2012)

Bon ben voila, comme annoncé cet après midi, effectivement mon statut a changé ce soir et je suis repassé a:
"Articles en cours de traitement Expédition :  January "
Je suis blasé...

*Config :                                    iMac 27, i7 3,4Ghz, 8Go RAM, 680MX, Fusion Drive 1To
Commande :                            30 Novembre 19Heure
Préparation à l'expédition :      Pas encore...
Expédition :                              Pas encore...
Livraison :                                 January
Réception :                               Pas encore
*


----------



## jeantro (14 Décembre 2012)

j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont regroupés toutes les commandes car mon statut n'a changé qu'hier et j'ai eu accés au tracking qu'en fin d'après midi 

c'est comme mon ancien macbook qui venait de sortir il partait de Shanghai à l'époque je pense qu'au lancement des produits ils partent de chine et ensuite lorsqu'ils auront du stock ça sera des pays-bas

si je me souvient bien il était arrivé à l'aéroport d'Amsterdam 

moi j'habite à dunkerque donc pas trop loin des pays-bas


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont regroupés toutes les commandes car mon statut n'a changé qu'hier et j'ai eu accés au tracking qu'en fin d'après midi
> 
> c'est comme mon ancien macbook qui venait de sortir il partait de Shanghai à l'époque je pense qu'au lancement des produits ils partent de chine et ensuite lorsqu'ils auront du stock ça sera des pays-bas
> 
> ...


Bref, d'après d'autres sites les délais devraient être bons pour un départ des pays bas à partir de lundi.
Donc, nous recevrons logiquement les imacs en semaine.


----------



## SkyRoms (14 Décembre 2012)

CHUTTTTTTTTT vous m'énervez la!!!!


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont regroupés toutes les commandes car mon statut n'a changé qu'hier et j'ai eu accés au tracking qu'en fin d'après midi
> 
> c'est comme mon ancien macbook qui venait de sortir il partait de Shanghai à l'époque je pense qu'au lancement des produits ils partent de chine et ensuite lorsqu'ils auront du stock ça sera des pays-bas
> 
> ...



On peut comparer nos tracking justement pour savoir s'ils sont parti simultanément (j'avais 1 jours d'avance sur toi approximativement il me semble).
Voici ce que je vois sur tnt :
Etapes de l'expédition
Masquer
En cours d'acheminement		 14/12/2012	 22:35	Shanghai
En cours d'acheminement		 15/12/2012	 00:42	Pudong International Airport

Et toi?


----------



## jeantro (14 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> On peut comparer nos tracking justement pour savoir s'ils sont parti simultanément (j'avais 1 jours d'avance sur toi approximativement il me semble).
> Voici ce que je vois sur tnt :
> Etapes de l'expédition
> Masquer
> ...



pas de problème voici le mien






je trouve qu'elles se ressemblent pas mal


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> pas de problème voici le mien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais! Finalement il avait une minute d'avance sur le mien mais il semble légèrement essouffler en bout de course : pour le coup je te devance de 4 minutes 
En effet, ils sont en transit simultanément et comme tu disais ils constituaient leurs stocks.
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait des étapes entre la Chine et les Pays Bas car au vue de nos estimations de livraisons ils resteront au hub Arnhem le week-end pour ensuite être dispatchés a partir de lundi si je ne me trompe pas.


----------



## jeantro (14 Décembre 2012)

a mon avis oui lundi soir on en saura plus
 ça se rapproche 
je suis content de faire parti du même voyage que toi


----------



## Rafale-D (14 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> a mon avis oui lundi soir on en saura plus
> ça se rapproche
> je suis content de faire parti du même voyage que toi



Je fais parti du même voyage que vous 
On verra qui le reçoit en premier


----------



## Vinc3nzo (15 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour!   Même Contenaire ! Bon, moi, je cherche le numéro de vol de l'avion TNT moi maintenant, je veux récup le contenaire directement a l'aeroport avec tout les iMac     Etapes de l'expédition Masquer En cours d'acheminement		 14/12/2012	 22:35	Shanghai En cours d'acheminement		 15/12/2012	 00:42	Pudong International Airport

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h25 ----------

En générale... Ayant souvant fait des commande en asie part UPS ou DHL ou FEDEX... Les colis on toujours mis 3 jours a arriver chez moi!!! Donc dans la logic... On les auras Lundi (une partie region parisienne) ensuite de paris (ADP charles de gaules je pense) il dispatche vers la france.  En general cest 25h de vol environ   Donc Samedi ca arrive a Paris. Dimanche il prepare les dispaches.  et lundi il charge et livre (pour lile de france) le reste ca sera dans un train ou un autre avions direction sud ou nord ou Est ou Ouest. ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h33 ----------

*(25h de vol de l'Asie)


----------



## Supermanfr (15 Décembre 2012)

En attendant vous pouvez toujour baver devant le numéro de série :

https://supportprofile.apple.com/MySupportProfile.do

En ce qui me concerne, expédition le 14, toujours pas de numéro de suivi TNT.


----------



## Vinc3nzo (15 Décembre 2012)

Information remarqué: sur Wikipédia, @ l'aeroport de Pudong il y a un avion TNT / Cargo qui faut des transites.   TNT Airways	Liège, Singapour	Cargo  Donc les iMac arriverons peut être en Belgique ci c'est ce transite qu'ils utilisent...


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Décembre 2012)

Vinc3nzo a dit:


> Bonjour!   Même Contenaire ! Bon, moi, je cherche le numéro de vol de l'avion TNT moi maintenant, je veux récup le contenaire directement a l'aeroport avec tout les iMac     Etapes de l'expédition Masquer En cours d'acheminement		 14/12/2012	 22:35	Shanghai En cours d'acheminement		 15/12/2012	 00:42	Pudong International Airport
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h25 ----------
> 
> ...



Et le Sud alors?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h46 ----------

Histoire de vous faire saliver un peu plus :
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=N65JLMOcv9w&desktop_uri=/watch?v=N65JLMOcv9w&gl=FR


----------



## gecko20 (15 Décembre 2012)

les gars, suis content pour vous, lol on est vraiment des enfants, merci les copains pour les informations qui font passer le temps, le reflex c'est de venir tous les deux heures voir ce qu'il se passe sur le foru


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> les gars, suis content pour vous, lol on est vraiment des enfants, merci les copains pour les informations qui font passer le temps, le reflex c'est de venir tous les deux heures voir ce qu'il se passe sur le foru



Exactement!
Après je pense qu'on devrait voir le statut évoluer en fin de journée car il n'y a pas 25 heures de vol loin de là (à moins qu'il y ait des étapes mais c'est peu probable au vu des estimations de livraisons données entre le 19 et le 20 décembre) 
Par contre, je ne sais pas comment gère tnt avec ce qui a été dit plus haut : le container est il déposé intégralement au hub des Pays Bas pour livrer les clients et une autre partie du stock entreposée à Paris (ADP Charles de Gaulle) pour livrer en France? De toute manière c'est tnt qui gère l'ensemble de l'acheminement.
Je penche plutôt pour un gestion des Pays Bas à partir de lundi et vu qu'il y a le week-end la livraison en trois jours peut être allongée d'un ou deux jours.
Bon, il faut juste être attentif à l'évolution des statuts de livraison sur le site tnt car ils étaient à l'aéroport de Shangaï à 17h40 hier.
Donc ils ont dû faire un bout de chemin car il faut compter 15 heures de vol approximativement.


----------



## ledu26 (15 Décembre 2012)

Pour ma part, j'ai commandé mon 27" FD 1to chez un APR, avec une date de réception au alentour du 7.01.13
D'après cet APR, les modèles personnalisé ( Fusion Drive, Ram en plus,ect. ) ne sont pas sur file d'attente, ils sont fabriqué directement pour leur client. Il est donc possible d'avoir un état de la commande, avec un délai.

A voir..


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Décembre 2012)

Vinc3nzo a dit:


> Bonjour!   Même Contenaire ! Bon, moi, je cherche le numéro de vol de l'avion TNT moi maintenant, je veux récup le contenaire directement a l'aeroport avec tout les iMac     Etapes de l'expédition Masquer En cours d'acheminement		 14/12/2012	 22:35	Shanghai En cours d'acheminement		 15/12/2012	 00:42	Pudong International Airport
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h25 ----------
> 
> ...



Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit et tu as probablement raison.
En effectuant une recherche j'ai trouvé on va dire un cas similaire de livraison.
À savoir un départ de Shangaï un vendredi et une livraison au domicile effective dès le lundi en 2009.

Départ de Shangaï le vendredi 6 février 2009 et une livraison le lundi 9.
Voici le traçage : 
LA COURNEUVE, PARIS,FR 
 	09/02/2009  10:38  LIVRE 
 09/02/2009  5:12  EN COURS DE LIVRAISON 
ROISSY, PARIS,FR 
 	09/02/2009  3:20  LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 
KOELN (COLOGNE),DE 
 	09/02/2009  2:00  LECTURE AU DEPART 
ROISSY, PARIS,FR 
 	09/02/2009  1:54  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 
KOELN (COLOGNE),DE 
 	08/02/2009  20:58  LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 
 08/02/2009  20:43  LECTURE D'IMPORTATION 
 08/02/2009  18:24  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 
INCHEON,KR 
 	08/02/2009  9:56  LECTURE AU DEPART 
 08/02/2009  7:23  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 
SHANGHAI,CN 
 	08/02/2009  2:10  LECTURE AU DEPART 
SHANGHAI,CN 
 	07/02/2009  0:29  LECTURE D'EXPORTATION 
SHANGHAI,CN 
 	06/02/2009  12:17  LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 
CN 
 	06/02/2009  23:07  INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES  


Ça peut aller très vite en effet ça carbure tout le week-end en fait!
Par contre, le suivi ne sera peut être pas visible et mis à jour sur le site le week-end.


----------



## gecko20 (15 Décembre 2012)

@ lefu26 j'ai aussi passé commande chez un APR, je vais aller les voir pour avoir un nouveau délais! J'espère l'avoir pour l'année 2012 encore ^^


----------



## SilverSkies (15 Décembre 2012)

SilverSkies a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai pour ma part commande l'Imac 27 pouce à 11 h50 le 30 novembre et il n'y a encore rien qui a bougé et je me demandai si d'autres personnes étaient dans le même cas.
> Merci



Finalement ce matin mon mon statut est passé sur "préparation de l'expedition".
A savoir que j'avais pris en plus un clavier filaire. Cela explique peut etre la "petite" différence de délais.


----------



## jeantro (15 Décembre 2012)

moi j'ai commandé aussi avec un clavier filaire et je ne pense pas que ce soit ça qui fait que l'imac est expédié plus tard

sinon les imacs passe par les pays-bas ils ne vont pas directement à paris j'en suis à peu près sur c'est de cette endroit qu'ils sont dispatchers  vers la france


----------



## gecko20 (15 Décembre 2012)

les APR aux Luxembourg ont eu leurs modèles d'expositions ^^ c'est un bon signe non?


----------



## ledu26 (15 Décembre 2012)

Oui c'est vrai. 
Tu l'as commandé oú toi ? Il t'annonce quel delai ?


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> les APR aux Luxembourg ont eu leurs modèles d'expositions ^^ c'est un bon signe non?



Ah bon? Aujourd'hui même ?
Il m'a semblé voir cette infos depuis hier.
Tu penses qu'il s'agit de notre container?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------

Le fret TNT est il assuré le week-end ?
D'après "Flyghtmapper" le prochain est prévu qu'à partir de lundi :
http://translate.googleusercontent....s_3V_2&usg=ALkJrhiWpGwd6mwlrqgQMgx-CUNBLtIumA

Je reprends mon post car je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux avec le décalage horaire et ne veux pas vous induire en erreur donc :
Ce vol "Flyghtmapper" est tout à fait probable car il précise un départ de Shangaï au lundi 19 à 2h30 du matin.
Or, en tenant compte du décalage horaire, il faut enlever 7h00 pour l'heure correspondant à notre fuseau.
Or le lundi 19 à 2h30 du matin à Shangaï nous serons le dimanche 18 à 19h30 chez nous.
Donc en partant demain dès 19h30, le vol direct sera bien à destination de Liège le lundi à 7h45.
Je crois que c'est tout bon : les livraisons se feront à partir de lundi.


----------



## gecko20 (15 Décembre 2012)

Stéphane: il s'agit du modèle de base dans les Apr au Luxembourg: par contre je sens que je vais raler: j'ai le sentiment que Lineheart (Apr lixembourgeois) n'a pas passé ma commande de suite auprès d'apple, mais attendu d'avoir un certain nombre de commandes!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h42 ----------

ledu26 ils m'annoncent toujours janvier... pas de date plus précise...
ps certains commandes du 30 novembre du soir partent maintenant


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Décembre 2012)

Les imacs pris en charge par TNT depuis l'aéroport de Shangaï ce vendredi 14 décembre arriveront au Hub TNT de Liège lundi matin à 7h45.
(Voir mon post précédent)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------

Par contre si je fais une simulation individuelle à partir de mon heure et date d'expédition sur le site tnt (14 décembre à 22h35 depuis Shangai) il est estimé une livraison le lundi 17 avant midi.
Vu que c'est TNT qui s'occupe de tout cela je ne suis pas certain qu'il faille penser en terme de stocks Apple centralisés et dispatchés à partir des Pays Bas, et donc chaque colis a dès à présent son propre traçage depuis Shangaï.
Quel intérêt logistique de tout regrouper au Hub des Pays Bas ?
À partir de Liège certains stocks iront probablement vers les entrepôts Apple mais d'autres colis auront déjà poursuivit un autre itinéraire assumé par TNT.
Ce n'est pas la logistique d'Apple mais celle de TNT et de ses propres Hub et fret.


----------



## Machead (15 Décembre 2012)

MacLov3r a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai commandé ce jour un iMac 27" Full option, mis à part la RAM que j'upgraderais manuellement et je n'ai pas de période de livraison indiquée.
> 
> Juste, janvier. Cela se précise-t-il plus tard?




salut!

Oui sans doute...Apple avait précisé qu'il serait vraiment rick rack pour les imac 27 en fin d'année, tu as commandé quand? Ils doivent sans doute renouveler les stocks pour livrer par la suite.


----------



## SkyRoms (15 Décembre 2012)

Salut tout le monde! Je suis heureux pour vous de voir que vous êtes pour la plupart près du but! Mais une question me brûle, je suis le seul a avoir commandé au tout début et a avoir un "problème" avec sa commande?!!!!!


----------



## Rafale-D (15 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Salut tout le monde! Je suis heureux pour vous de voir que vous êtes pour la plupart près du but! Mais une question me brûle, je suis le seul a avoir commandé au tout début et a avoir un "problème" avec sa commande?!!!!!



Au tout début? C'est à dire? Vers quel heure as tu passé ta commande?

Quand tu dis problème tu veux dire quoi? Tu es toujours au stade de "article en cours de traitement?"


----------



## Lazaa (15 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Salut tout le monde! Je suis heureux pour vous de voir que vous êtes pour la plupart près du but! Mais une question me brûle, je suis le seul a avoir commandé au tout début et a avoir un "problème" avec sa commande?!!!!!



Non moi j'ai commandé le 30 novembre vers 12h50 et dans mon suivi de commande j'ai juste comme precision : "expedition : janvier".....

Surement a cause des qqs jours qu'ils ont mis a localiser mon paiement, que j'ai pourtant fait l'apres midi meme.
Bien blazé aussi... :mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Rafale-D (15 Décembre 2012)

Lazaa a dit:


> Non moi j'ai commandé le 30 novembre vers 12h50 et dans mon suivi de commande j'ai juste comme precision : "expedition : janvier".....
> 
> Surement a cause des qqs jours qu'ils ont mis a localiser mon paiement, que j'ai pourtant fait l'apres midi meme.
> Bien blazé aussi... :mouais::mouais::mouais:




Je pense que c'est normal.
Les commandes ont été nombreuses et quelque minutes suffisent pour allonger les temps de livraison.
Exemple j'ai commandé a 9h25, et ma commande est parti une journée aprés ceux qui ont commandé vers 9h00 par exemple.

Je pense que le statut de ta commande va évoluer courant semaine prochaine 

EDIT : Ah en effet, si le paiement est arrivé plus tard c'est possible qu'Apple a considérer la commande que lorsque le paiement a été effectué.


----------



## SkyRoms (16 Décembre 2012)

Lazaa a dit:


> Non moi j'ai commandé le 30 novembre vers 12h50 et dans mon suivi de commande j'ai juste comme precision : "expedition : janvier".....
> 
> Surement a cause des qqs jours qu'ils ont mis a localiser mon paiement, que j'ai pourtant fait l'apres midi meme.
> Bien blazé aussi... :mouais::mouais::mouais:



Ben écoute, un peu la même. Commande un peu plus tard que toi et paiement de suite. Commande passé délais d'expédition prévu 2-3 semaines livraison 26 décembre - 2 janvier. 
Quelques jours passent et ça passe de en cours de traitement à en attente de paiement, expédition 3-4 semaines livraison 2-8 janvier.
Prise de contact avec ma banque et eux m'affirme le 2 que tout est bon de leurs côté. Et du coup vendredi j'ai appelé le Sav et y'a eu un bug quelque part qui a tout bloqué donc ils m'ont juste confirmé que le paiement était passé. 
Résultat je suis sur expédition january...


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Décembre 2012)

Aucun changement sur le suivi tnt depuis deux jours : 15/12/12 00:40 AirPort pudong en cours d'acheminement...
D'après vous est il parti ou est il toujours sur place?
Le suivi est le même pour ceux qui sont dans le même cas sur tnt ?


----------



## Rafale-D (16 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Aucun changement sur le suivi tnt depuis deux jours : 15/12/12 00:40 AirPort pudong en cours d'acheminement...
> D'après vous est il parti ou est il toujours sur place?
> Le suivi est le même pour ceux qui sont dans le même cas sur tnt ?



Yep, suivi identique pour moi.


----------



## stevefr (16 Décembre 2012)

Pour ma part, livraison prévue le 19 au plus tard.

"15 Dec 2012     00:42:33     Pudong International Airport     Shipment In Transit."

Rien depuis, je m'inquiétais mais ça va mieux depuis que j'ai vu ici que je n'étais pas le seul


----------



## Rafale-D (16 Décembre 2012)

A mon avis, les iMacs ont déjà quitter Shangaï et sont maintenant arrivés à leur destination. Ils vont probablement les dispatché en fonction des pays aujourd'hui pour une livraison à partir de demain matin.

Enfin ce que j'espère. Les suivi vont probablement changé dans la journée. Il doit y avoir une heure de mise à jour du site..

EDIT : Un membre de MacRumor a posté les étapes d'acheminement de son iMac :

16 Dec 2012 14:36:13 Sydney Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
15 Dec 2012 11:08:24 Pudong International Airport Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2012 23:02:24 Pudong International Airport Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
14 Dec 2012 22:49:00 Shanghai Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2012 21:51:54 Shanghai Shipment Collected From Sender.

Donc globalement, 2 jours pour arriver au point de Livraison final avant livraison à la maison.


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Décembre 2012)

Ce que je comprends pas c'est que sur flyghtmaper il n'y avait qu'un seul vol TNT entre le 13 et le 17 : 
http://info.flightmapper.net/fr/route/TNT_Airways_3V_PVG_LGG
Mais bon je ne sais pas si on peut se fier à ce site et s'il s'agit bien des références des avions car vous remarquerez sur le lien que le seul vol TNT à partir de lundi est programmé que le jeudi : bizarre tout de même pour des livraisons express de 3 jours.
Car en simulant un départ de Shangaï le lundi à 12:00 soit après le vol du lundi j'ai tout de même une livraison le mercredi...(comprends pas )

Bref, on fait comme on peut pour tuer le temps 
Mais depuis vendredi rien ne change : peut être que les suivis ne sont pas effectifs le weekend.


----------



## Rafale-D (16 Décembre 2012)

Je pense qu'il faut stopper la paranoïa. Nos iMac vont arriver entre Lundi et Mercredi, faut pas s'affoler 

Cool, c'est Dimanche, allons nous aérer la tête dehors et hop demain, ca se trouve on ferra joujou avec nos iMac.

En attendant je préparer mes Backup de fichier de mon MacBook pour les mettre sur mon iMac 

EDIT : Moi ce que je vois c'est un vol TNT qui part de Pudong tout les jours a 23h55 a destination de Charles de Gaulle.
http://info.flightmapper.net/fr/route/YY_PVG_CDG


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faut stopper la paranoïa. Nos iMac vont arriver entre Lundi et Mercredi, faut pas s'affoler
> 
> Cool, c'est Dimanche, allons nous aérer la tête dehors et hop demain, ca se trouve on ferra joujou avec nos iMac.
> 
> ...



Ouais mais je ne vois pas de vols tnt dans la liste là...


----------



## Rafale-D (16 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ouais mais je ne vois pas de vols tnt dans la liste là...



Ah ouai mince, je pensais avoir selectionné la compagnie TNT en partance de Charles de Gaulle...

Shame on me. :casse:

Du coup je pense pas que le site référence tout les vols


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Ah ouai mince, je pensais avoir selectionné la compagnie TNT en partance de Charles de Gaulle...
> 
> Shame on me. :casse:
> 
> Du coup je pense pas que le site référence tout les vols



Ouais je pense aussi 
Et je suis tout autant de ton avis et je ne m'inquiète pas loin de là.
Je trouve cela amusant et ça fait durer le plaisir de se tenir informé ainsi.
Je pense que le site tnt sera mis à jour demain mais dans tout les cas c'est imminent 
Voici un autre lien pour le suivi :
http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracker.do?cons=123456789&trackType=CON&saveCons=N


----------



## Rafale-D (16 Décembre 2012)

Ouaip.

Bon dans l'optique que nos iMac sont dans l'avion TNT en partance pour Liège ( http://www.flightstats.com/go/FlightStatus/flightStatusByAirport.do )
L'avion est actuellement au dessus de la Russie : http://www.flightradar24.com/UPS9#!/2012-12-15/05:02/TAY006

On verra demain si ils seront là 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

Moi j'ai ça : 

15 Dec 2012 	00:42:35 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2012 	23:01:33 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
14 Dec 2012 	22:49:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2012 	22:38:09 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2012 	20:52:12 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Sender.

Le mec de MacRumor à ça : 

16 Dec 2012 14:36:13 Sydney Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
15 Dec 2012 11:08:24 Pudong International Airport Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2012 23:02:24 Pudong International Airport Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
14 Dec 2012 22:49:00 Shanghai Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2012 21:51:54 Shanghai Shipment Collected From Sender.

Donc nos iMac ont pris le même vol jusqu'a Pudong, puis de là, ils sont envoyé dans leur destination respective (en l'occurence Sydney pour lui)
Sachant que sont iMac viens est arrivé à Sydney a 6 heures du matin (heure France), les notre vont probablement arriver dans la journée de Dimanche et dispatché le Lundi.
Donc c'est bon ^^

PS : oui je m'ennui aussi pour chercher tout ça


----------



## Lazaa (16 Décembre 2012)

Bon pour tout ceux qui ont leur mac expedié ca sert plus trop a rien de consulter le suivi toute les deux secondes hein, ca le ferait pas arriver plus vite !! 

Deja vous avez bien de la chance... 

Meme si j'avoue que moi aussi je trepigne d'impatience. D'autant plus qu'avec ce nouveau joujou je fais le grand saut du pc au mac que j'hésite a faire depuis des années... J'aurais donc vraiment plein de trucs a decouvrir des qu'il arrivera ! Je crois que je vais pas le lacher pendant qqs jours =))


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Ouaip.
> 
> Bon dans l'optique que nos iMac sont dans l'avion TNT en partance pour Liège ( http://www.flightstats.com/go/FlightStatus/flightStatusByAirport.do )
> L'avion est actuellement au dessus de la Russie : http://www.flightradar24.com/UPS9#!/2012-12-15/05:02/TAY006
> ...


----------



## Rafale-D (16 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Rafale-D a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ouaip.
> ...


----------



## ledu26 (16 Décembre 2012)

Vous rendez vous compte a quel point vous êtes un pur reflet de la société de consommation ? acheté un iMac, super mais de là, a chercher le numéro de vol de l'avion, pour suivre a quel heure il arrive exactement, ect. Je trouve cela un peu disproportionné


----------



## Rafale-D (16 Décembre 2012)

ledu26 a dit:


> Vous rendez vous compte a quel point vous êtes un pur reflet de la société de consommation ? acheté un iMac, super mais de là, a chercher le numéro de vol de l'avion, pour suivre a quel heure il arrive exactement, ect. Je trouve cela un peu disproportionné



C'est surtout de l'ennui... chercher un numéro de vol ou bien regarder des chats sur youtube... c'est un sacré dilem tu sais. :rateau:


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> C'est surtout de l'ennui... chercher un numéro de vol ou bien regarder des chats sur youtube... c'est un sacré dilem tu sais. :rateau:



Je suis excusable car cloué au lit avec mon dos en compote

Par contre Rafale ton site Flightstats est vraiment bien car le calendrier des dates de vols permet de visualiser facilement les choses.
Le 15 décembre en effet, le départ a eu lieu à 7h30 ( heure locale en Chine ) depuis Shangaï.
Nos colis étant présenté depuis 00:40 en moyenne ils ont probablement pris ce vol.
Tu remarqueras qu'entre le 15 et le 17 il n'y a aucun vol et que celui du 17 de 2h30 que j'avais précisé sur le site Flightmapper est lui aussi visible sur Flightstats.
Peut être que Fightmapper ne tient pas compte des vols déjà effectués?...
Bref, ils devraient être déjà arrivés donc je comprends pas trop le suivi en temps réel car l'avion ayant décollé le samedi 15 et tout en tenant compte du décalage horaire (7h30 en Chine correspond à 00h30 chez nous), je pense que le suivi en temps réel affiche quelques étapes mémorisées et tu remarqueras qu'il se termine assez rapidement.
Le temps de vol étant de 12 heures ils devraient être arrivés depuis hier en début d'après midi comme tu l'a métionné par ce lien :
http://www.flightstats.com/go/Fligh...ne=3V&flightNumber=6&departureDate=2012-12-15
Donc ils sont arrivés depuis hier à 12h45 et non depuis ce matin.
Car l'heure de départ correspond au fuseau horaire du pays d'expédition (7h30 en Chine = 00h30 à Paris)
Et l'heure d'arrivée donc 12h45 correspond à notre fuseau horaire.
Donc de 00h30 à 12h45 il s'agit bien du temps de vol pour relier Shangaï à Liège soit 12 heures de vol.
On a tout bon!


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Décembre 2012)

En fait sur Flyghtmapper  le départ du samedi à 7h30 est aussi indiqué sauf que c'est présenté de façon un peu moins évidente :
Lorsque l'on saisit les vols tnt du 15 décembre en fait le site englobe le vol du mardi et et du samedi suivant : Tue, Sat 7h30



FLIGHT SCHEDULE FOR DEC. 15, 2012
DIRECT FLIGHTS:
Tue,Sat 07:30 Pudong, Shanghai (PVG) 12:45 Liege (LGG) 
TNT Airways 3V 6 Non-stop Boeing 747-400 Freighter (74Y) 12:15 Valid until 2012-12-22 
This is a Scheduled Cargo flight.
Donc voilà ils sont à liège depuis hier.
Demain ça va être la fête au village :love:


----------



## gecko20 (16 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> En fait sur Flyghtmapper  le départ du samedi à 7h30 est aussi indiqué sauf que c'est présenté de façon un peu moins évidente :
> Lorsque l'on saisit les vols tnt du 15 décembre en fait le site englobe le vol du mardi et et du samedi suivant : Tue, Sat 7h30
> 
> 
> ...




  demain c'est noel anticipé pour toi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h33 ----------

bonne nouvelle, les premiers Imac du 1er décembre sont en préparation d'envoi, de l'espoir


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Décembre 2012)

Ça va aller vite aussi pour vous cette semaine


----------



## SkyRoms (16 Décembre 2012)

Toujours "January" d'affiché sur mon statut...
Grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Vexil (16 Décembre 2012)

Me concernant, 

	En cours d'acheminement		 14/12/2012	 23:10	Lyon

Pour une livraison à Perpignan.
En espérant demain mais je n'en suis pas sûr


----------



## eliss (16 Décembre 2012)

boumbo78 a dit:


> Salut, pareil que toi ! Commande bloqué, et sur le suivi de commande on me disait de contacter l'apple. Entre temps j'avais eu ma banque qui m'avait dit que eux avaient bien accepté le paiement et que le blocage provenait d'apple.
> J'ai donc contacté apple ce matin. Le gars que j'ai eu en ligne m'a confirmé qu'il voyait bien sur son écran le paiement accepté de ma banque. Il m'a donc dit qu'il n'y a pas de problème. Il a envoyé un mail au service des finances qui devrait débloquer très rapidement la commande. Ce soir j'ai tjrs le msg contacter apple sur mon suivi de commande et j'ai reçu un mail d'apple me disant que le paiement était bloqué.
> Mais faut le temps que le dossier soit traité... Si demain le statut n'a pas changé, je les rappelle




J'ai eu la même embrouille à propos de ma carte..J'ai poussé des hurlements et j'ai fini par recevoir un mail d'excuses d'Apple avec promesse d'un geste commercial.
Mon iMac 27' a été expédié hier.


----------



## gecko20 (16 Décembre 2012)

je sais enfin pourquoi les Premium Reseller ne peuvent pas donner de date de livraison, ils n ont pas de vrai suivi, ils recoivent juste un accusé de commande... wow...
Je vais enfin arrêter d'énerver mon vendeur préféré (victime préféré  ? ) pour avoir des infos et just croiser les doigts pourau'il arrive le plus vite que possible...


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Décembre 2012)

En tout cas aucune évolution sur le site tnt :
C'est resté au statut en cours d'acheminement aéroport Pudong depuis le 15...
Visiblement leur site n'est pas mis à jour le weekend.


----------



## gecko20 (16 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> En tout cas aucune évolution sur le site tnt :
> C'est resté au statut en cours d'acheminement aéroport Pudong depuis le 15...
> Visiblement leur site n'est pas mis à jour le weekend.



oui tnt ne font pas de suivi le weekend, par contre parfois vers minuit cela se débloque: la dernière fois j'étais même livré avant que le suivi mannonçait que le colis était déjà dans ma ville ^^


----------



## gecko20 (17 Décembre 2012)

ps dans quelques applestore on peut les acheter sans précommandes...


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> ps dans quelques applestore on peut les acheter sans précommandes...



Ah bon?
Y'a des stocks tout à coup?
Bon pour ceux qui sont bloqués sur le suivi tnt rassurez moi que je ne suis pas le seul :
Aucune mise à jour depuis le 15 : toujours en cours d'acheminement à Pudong ça commence à faire long...pfff
Je sens que je vais les appeler ce matin pour savoir où cela en est et qu'ils ne déboulent pas a n'importe quelle heure...


----------



## stevefr (17 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ah bon?
> Y'a des stocks tout à coup?
> Bon pour ceux qui sont bloqués sur le suivi tnt rassurez moi que je ne suis pas le seul :
> Aucune mise à jour depuis le 15 : toujours en cours d'acheminement à Pudong ça commence à faire long...pfff
> Je sens que je vais les appeler ce matin pour savoir où cela en est et qu'ils ne déboulent pas a n'importe quelle heure...



15 Dec 2012     00:42:33     Pudong International Airport     Shipment In Transit.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Modification en ce moment même : Ide Centre au 17/12/12 à 6h45
Ça veut dire quoi Ide?


----------



## gecko20 (17 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Modification en ce moment même : Ide Centre au 17/12/12 à 6h45
> Ça veut dire quoi Ide?


non d'après le macrumors forum il n'y a pas de vrai stock, juste entre 2-20 Imac 27 pouces par Apple store...
Ide c'est un "integrated Direct Express " centre et si je ne me trompe pas, il est situé à Duiven en pays bas :s


----------



## Rafale-D (17 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Modification en ce moment même : Ide Centre au 17/12/12 à 6h45
> Ça veut dire quoi Ide?



EDIT : Ah non j'ai rien dit. Bon bah si c'est au Pays Bas, Laisse tombé pour aujourd'hui alors.

EDIT 2 : En effet au Pays bas :
http://www.tnt.com/express/en_cn/site/home/services/industry_solutions/computing_sector.html

Our new Integrated Direct Express (IDE) centre: a cross-dock facility in the Netherlands with ULD off-loading equipment, allowing a seamless break down of incoming airline pallets and injection into TNT's road and air networks.

EDIT 3. Mais il n'y a aucune logique... Pourquoi atterrir en Belgique pour les amener aux Pays Bas pour les ramener en France.


----------



## Machead (17 Décembre 2012)

Pas de mise à jour de statut pour moi.. Toujours pudong


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

En fait IDE correspond au dépôt : depuis samedi ils ont dispatché vers les Pays de destination depuis Liège.
J'ai appelé tnt en fait ils n'ont pas de visibilité sur le dépôt : il y en a dans chaque Pays dont deux en France ( Paris et Lyon )
Donc il se trouve probablement à Paris.
Pour une commande expédiée le 13 c'est pas hyper rapide on va dire.


----------



## Rafale-D (17 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> En fait IDE correspond au dépôt : depuis samedi ils ont dispatché vers les Pays de destination depuis Liège.
> J'ai appelé tnt en fait ils n'ont pas de visibilité sur le dépôt : il y en a dans chaque Pays dont deux en France ( Paris et Lyon )
> Donc il se trouve probablement à Paris.
> Pour une commande expédiée le 13 c'est pas hyper rapide on va dire.



Bah si ca arrive aujourd'hui, ca fait quand même 3 jours ouvrés. Pas sûr que les Week end soit réellement compter.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Bah si ca arrive aujourd'hui, ca fait quand même 3 jours ouvrés. Pas sûr que les Week end soit réellement compter.



Ouais mais bon c'est pas certain que cela soit livré aujourd'hui.
C'est assez vague encore.


----------



## Rafale-D (17 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ouais mais bon c'est pas certain que cela soit livré aujourd'hui.
> C'est assez vague encore.




Selon ce que tu as dis, au contraire une livraison aujourd'hui est tout à fait possible. Si Samedi ils ont balancer depuis Liege vers les centres de France. Ils n'ont plus qu'à livrer vers chez toi maintenant.

Après faut voir si tu habites près de ces centres ou pas. Je suis sur Paris donc si c'est à côté, des chances que je sois livré aujourd'hui.

Bref on verra.


----------



## Machead (17 Décembre 2012)

toi aussi rafale-D ton statut a évolué?


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Selon ce que tu as dis, au contraire une livraison aujourd'hui est tout à fait possible. Si Samedi ils ont balancer depuis Liege vers les centres de France. Ils n'ont plus qu'à livrer vers chez toi maintenant.
> 
> Après faut voir si tu habites près de ces centres ou pas. Je suis sur Paris donc si c'est à côté, des chances que je sois livré aujourd'hui.
> 
> Bref on verra.



Ouais moi je suis dans le sud
Je dis ça car pour l'instant le suivi reste vague c'est pour avoir une approximation de date et prévoir d'être présent lors de la livraison.
À Paris je pense que c'est bon pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## Rafale-D (17 Décembre 2012)

Machead a dit:


> toi aussi rafale-D ton statut a évolué?



Non toujours sur pudong...


----------



## Machead (17 Décembre 2012)

ah mince :/ et tu penses tout de même être livré sur Paris aujourd'hui ?  j'me tate a appeler tnt


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Machead a dit:


> ah mince :/ et tu penses tout de même être livré sur Paris aujourd'hui ?  j'me tate a appeler tnt



Je pense que votre statut ne va pas tarder à changer.
Concernant IDE centre je ne sais pas : tnt m'explique que ce sont des dépôts à Paris et sur le site il s'agit d'un point de départ aux Pays Bas...Mystère
Mais rien n'empêche de les appeler : c'est le numéro pour l'international on les a rapidement au téléphone.
Essayons de savoir où se trouve cet IDE...
Je rappèlerai plus tard si mon statut n'évolue pas.

De plus, sur mon suivi il est en cours d'acheminement depuis IDE centre à 6h40 donc ce n'est pas le vol qui devait arriver aujourd'hui à Liège vers 7h45 mais bien celui de samedi.


----------



## Supermanfr (17 Décembre 2012)

Salut, salut,

Je vois que pour certain petit à petit vos mac se rapprochent....

Bon et bien me concernant, expédition le 14 mais toujours pas d'information de suivi TNT dans le suivi de comande sur le store en ligne....
Et pas de débit CB non plus...


*Config : iMac 27, i7 3,4Ghz, 8Go RAM, 680MX, Fusion Drive 3To Apple Care SuperDrive
Commande : 30 Novembre 9h43
Préparation à l'expédition : 13 Décembre aux environ de 11h
Expédition : 14 Décembre à 14h27
Livraison : Prévu au plus tard le 31 Décembre
Réception : Pas encore*


----------



## Machead (17 Décembre 2012)

ok  dans ce cas! je vais me fumer une clope et profiter pour appeler! il me semble que tu as commandé un imac avec fusion drive? je ne l'ai pas pris peso..on va dire qu'un ordi à 1800 c'est déjà plutot raisonnable ! quoi qu'il en soit je suis tombé sur un test video sur youtube, un comparatif entre imac standart et fusion drive, tous les deux late 2012, et c'est plutot impressionnant ! tu vas t'éclater! D'ailleurs si ça t'interesse..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdmo2aB5b8g

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h28 ----------




Supermanfr a dit:


> Salut, salut,
> 
> Je vois que pour certain petit à petit vos mac se rapprochent....
> 
> ...




Hmm c'est pas très normal ça, pas de débit CB, as tu appelé Apple? quand j'ai appelé car étonné de ne pas être débité, ils m'ont dit que la somme était prélevée au moment de l'expédition...après peut etre qu'il s'agit d'un temps actualisation de tes relevés de comptes, je sais qu'a la sogé c'est loin d'être instantané..


----------



## phil94470 (17 Décembre 2012)

@Supermanfr

Je suis dans le même cas que toi, car j'ai demandé un cable en plus de la machine.

Mais par expérience nos machines sont sans doute arrivées sur les Pays Bas pour le "merge" avec le reste des équipements et j'ai bon espoir d'avoir une livraison cette semaine.

Ma dernière livraison de ce type était un Mac mini avec un écran: le Mac Mini a mis 8 jours calendaires pour être acheminé de Chine au Pays Bas puis moins de 24 h pour m'être livré suivi TNT déclenché un soir pour être livré le lendemain)

Pas encore de débit CB (mais ça peut être assez long entre le prélèvement par Apple et la visibilité sur ton compte (entre 24 et 48h).


----------



## Supermanfr (17 Décembre 2012)

Machead a dit:


> Hmm c'est pas très normal ça, pas de débit CB, as tu appelé Apple? quand j'ai appelé car étonné de ne pas être débité, ils m'ont dit que la somme était prélevée au moment de l'expédition...après peut etre qu'il s'agit d'un temps actualisation de tes relevés de comptes, je sais qu'a la sogé c'est loin d'être instantané..



J'ai pas encore appelé Apple, je me retiens 
Je ne suis pas trop inquiet dans le sens ou mon Mac est apparru dans mon profil de support (https://supportprofile.apple.com/) avec son numéro de série.

J'aurai vraiment pas du prendre ce  de Superdrive.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Supermanfr a dit:


> J'ai pas encore appelé Apple, je me retiens
> Je ne suis pas trop inquiet dans le sens ou mon Mac est apparru dans mon profil de support (https://supportprofile.apple.com/) avec son numéro de série.
> 
> J'aurai vraiment pas du prendre ce  de Superdrive.


Ben ouais je suis allé l'acheter à la FNAC vendredi dernier le superdrive mais bon on peut pas tout savoir.
Bref, TNT il me semble a un suivi de moins bonne qualité que UPS.


----------



## Rafale-D (17 Décembre 2012)

Mon statut viens tout juste d'évoluer : 
17 Dec 2012 	07:44:30 	Ide Centre 	Shipment In Transit.


----------



## Supermanfr (17 Décembre 2012)

En plus il n'y avait même pas de réduction Apple On Campus dessus !


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Mon statut viens tout juste d'évoluer :
> 17 Dec 2012 	07:44:30 	Ide Centre 	Shipment In Transit.


Ouais toi tu es de Paris c'est ça?
Ça serait intéressant de savoir si t livré aujourd'hui


----------



## jeantro (17 Décembre 2012)

Pour le moment pas d'évolution de statut chez moi


----------



## Rafale-D (17 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ouais toi tu es de Paris c'est ça?
> Ça serait intéressant de savoir si t livré aujourd'hui




Ouai Paris. Toute façon je post ici dés que je l'ai reçu 

Edit : Je lis les forums de MacRumor et beaucoup viennent de voir leur Statut évoluer en "IDE centre". Ce qui me fais penser que tout les iMac sont au même endroit et sont dispatché qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui. Donc une livraison probable qu'à partir de demain


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Ouais car ça me semble un peu bizarre un regroupement aux Pays Bas pour des machines à la fois standard et personnalisées.
De plus, comme je l'ai indiqué ce statut IDE est indiqué à 6h40 : je ne pense pas qu'ils aient pu stagner depuis samedi aux Pays Bas.
Il faudrait essayer de savoir où se situe cet entrepôt en France.


----------



## jeantro (17 Décembre 2012)

Bon en regardant sur le site directement j'ai aussi ce statut avec toujours noté livraison pour le 19   Date	Heure	Lieu	Status 17 Dec 2012 	09:33:43 	Ide Centre 	Shipment In Transit.  15 Dec 2012 	00:41:56 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit.  14 Dec 2012 	23:01:44 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point.  14 Dec 2012 	22:49:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit.  14 Dec 2012 	22:39:20 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit.  14 Dec 2012 	20:26:14 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Sender.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple avec un nouveau numéro de suivi à 11 chiffres me renvoyant vers le site tnt France.
Mais bon il a ajouté 01 à la fin et c'est le même numéro ça doit être une erreur.


----------



## Machead (17 Décembre 2012)

IDE centre également!


----------



## Lazaa (17 Décembre 2012)

Supermanfr a dit:


> En plus il n'y avait même pas de réduction Apple On Campus dessus !




Bizarre car moi j'ai eu -12% sur le mac et -60% sur l'apple care en commandant au nom de ma copine etudiante. Soit 400 d'economisé !


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Ouai Paris. Toute façon je post ici dés que je l'ai reçu
> 
> Edit : Je lis les forums de MacRumor et beaucoup viennent de voir leur Statut évoluer en "IDE centre". Ce qui me fais penser que tout les iMac sont au même endroit et sont dispatché qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui. Donc une livraison probable qu'à partir de demain



IDE à peut être une signification générale.
Chaque pays a son IDE probablement.
Le conseiller tnt que j'ai eu tout à l'heure m'a indiqué qu'ils se trouvaient à Roissy.
Mais je ne les sens pas très sûrs d'eux.


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Décembre 2012)

Idem, "IDE Centre" depuis ce matin.
Par contre ça m'étonne aussi que ça soit resté tout le WE au même endroit, surtout en période de fêtes. Mon iMac est parti de Pudong le 15 décembre (00h40*environ heure locale).. avec le décalage il a du arriver le même jour heure française. ça voudrait dire qu'il n'a pas été déplacé depuis samedi soir.. J'ai du mal à y croire mais bon.
J'ai plutôt l'impression que le status update de TNT n'est pas à jour le WE.


----------



## Machead (17 Décembre 2012)

Je viens d'appeler TNT, mon colis est en ce moment au pays bas à Arnhem précisément  voilà, on doit être beaucoup là bas!


----------



## Supermanfr (17 Décembre 2012)

Lazaa a dit:


> Bizarre car moi j'ai eu -12% sur le mac et -60% sur l'apple care en commandant au nom de ma copine etudiante. Soit 400 d'economisé !



Oui oui moi aussi 

Je parlais du Superdrive, je sais c'est dur à suivre.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

De plus mon statut indique qu'il se trouve en acheminement de l'IDE depuis 6h40.
Sur Macrumors certains pensent qu'il s'agit du vol qui a atterri ce matin à Liège à 7h45 donc c'est pas très logique car on aurait eu des horaires plus tardives.
Donc, il s'agissait du vol de samedi arrivé à Liège à 12h45.
De plus sur le post du site macrumors, il s'agit des livraisons dans l'Europe et au Royaume Uni donc assez vaste.
En sachant que certains ont leur estimation pour le 18 il me parait logique que le terme IDE correspond à des entrepôts nationaux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------




Eaglelouk a dit:


> Idem, "IDE Centre" depuis ce matin.
> Par contre ça m'étonne aussi que ça soit resté tout le WE au même endroit, surtout en période de fêtes. Mon iMac est parti de Pudong le 15 décembre (00h40*environ heure locale).. avec le décalage il a du arriver le même jour heure française. ça voudrait dire qu'il n'a pas été déplacé depuis samedi soir.. J'ai du mal à y croire mais bon.
> J'ai plutôt l'impression que le status update de TNT n'est pas à jour le WE.



Tout à fait il s'agissait du vol du 15 qui est arrivé à 12h45 à Liège.
Ils ont dispatché à mon avis dès ce jour là pour toute l'Europe et le Royaume Uni.
Patientons le site tnt a vraiment un tracking moisi.


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Décembre 2012)

En tout cas il m'indique toujours une livraison pour le 20 Décembre.. mais je garde l'espoir de le recevoir demain ou après-demain (à Toulouse)


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> En tout cas il m'indique toujours une livraison pour le 20 Décembre.. mais je garde l'espoir de le recevoir demain ou après-demain (à Toulouse)


Oui c'est une estimation à mon avis les livraisons devraient se faire demain


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui c'est une estimation à mon avis les livraisons devraient se faire demain



Mouais, j'y crois pas trop quand même  Pour Paris je veux bien le croire, mais Toulouse et autres villes..


----------



## gecko20 (17 Décembre 2012)

Hope that mine will change for Shipped today   Ordered on Dec 3rd Status: Preparing for shipment  il y a maintenant même des Imac du 3 décembre qui partent 0_o


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Mouais, j'y crois pas trop quand même  Pour Paris je veux bien le croire, mais Toulouse et autres villes..



Ça va très vite tu sais : c'est du 24 h approximativement à partir d'aujourd'hui.
Parfois lorsque cela se présentait pour les remplacements d'iPad par exemple et bien ils étaient expédiés dans la journée depuis les Pays Bas par UPS et le lendemain matin le livreur était déjà là (j'habitais alors à 80 km de Bordeaux dans un bled paumé)
Et puis ils sont déjà en cours d'acheminement c'est du 24/24 en semaine.
Donc si TNT assume les mêmes délais que UPS demain c'est logiquement réalisable : et puis Toulouse ça va c'est pas une petite ville 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------




gecko20 a dit:


> Hope that mine will change for Shipped today   Ordered on Dec 3rd Status: Preparing for shipment  il y a maintenant même des Imac du 3 décembre qui partent 0_o



Oh my God ! Wowwwwwww


----------



## SkyRoms (17 Décembre 2012)

Et dire que moi je suis toujours "en cours de traitement"...


----------



## gecko20 (17 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Et dire que moi je suis toujours "en cours de traitement"...


allez un peu d'espoir cela va sûrement changer: regarde:
http://forums.macrumors.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=384072&d=1355734574


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Décembre 2012)

En tout cas je suis bien content qu'ils passent par TNT cette fois.. les livreurs UPS n'ont pas de téléphone pro. Ceux de TNT m'ont toujours appelé avant de livrer


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Le site tnt est inaccessible


----------



## jeantro (17 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> En tout cas je suis bien content qu'ils passent par TNT cette fois.. les livreurs UPS n'ont pas de téléphone pro. Ceux de TNT m'ont toujours appelé avant de livrer



c'est drôle mais mois j'ai toujours préféré UPS ils sont plus pro avec TNT ça m'est arrivé deux fois qu'il dépose le colis à ma porte et de repartir pour ne pas devoir repassé heureusement qu'ils n'ont  pas été volé

sinon je pense que les dates qu'ils ont mis sont juste à savoir que pour le nord de la france j'ai le 19 décembre et pour le sud le 20 décembre le nord étant plus près des pays bas que le sud

demain matin on en saura plus on gagnera peut être 1 jour le 18 pour le nord et le 19 pour le sud

avec UPS les deux macs commander sur le refurb que j'ai reçu par le passé partaient des pays bas expédié la veille reçu le lendemain


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

C'est clair que c'est rapide avec UPS et le traçage très précis.
D'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre ce HUB TNT (et non Apple ) permet de faciliter la logistique et la rapidité de livraison.
Malheureusement je ne peux plus accéder au site depuis deux bonnes heures.
Mais considérant qu'ils sont déjà en route tôt ce matin je pense que le sud et nord de la France devraient être livré simultanément : depuis les Pays Bas c'est sûrement par avion.
Sur macrumors une commande tnt de Norvège est prévue le 19.
En ce moment même nos imacs circulent et se rapprochent.
Pour la qualité de livraison tnt je n'en ai aucune expérience mais le suivi en ligne est vraiment moins bon qu'UPS.
Espérons qu'ils soient aussi rapides!

Vous avez accès au site tnt de votre côté ?


----------



## Machead (17 Décembre 2012)

Site non accessible depuis mon mac, mais il fonctionne très bien depuis ma nexus 7.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

En faisant une simulation sur le site tnt a partir de l'IDE situé à Duiven vers chez moi Toulon (sud) j'obtiens une livraison demain.


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Décembre 2012)

Peut être que TNT sont moins pro.. mais franchement ça fait 2x de suite que UPS me fait le coup du portail (digicode). Alors qu'avant TNT avait pour habitude de m'appeler avant de livrer pour savoir si je suis chez moi, quand ça m'arrange qu'il passe car il est dans le coin et qu'il a quelques livraisons à faire avant moi si je veux, ...
Quand vous attendez un produit avec grande impatience et que UPS vous informe via leur suivi qu'ils n'ont pas pu livrer car digicode inconnu, et qu'ils ne cherchent même pas à vous contacter pour le connaître, bah ça fait bien chier.

Bref, on va pas paul et mickey là dessus  UPS est vraiment bien, c'est juste la livraison finale qui chie un peu sous certaines conditions. TNT a sans doute des défauts aussi..

Pour suivre la livraison j'utilise "Delivery" sur iOS. C'est payant mais putain que c'est bien  On peut même suivre le colis sur la map.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Peut être que TNT sont moins pro.. mais franchement ça fait 2x de suite que UPS me fait le coup du portail (digicode). Alors qu'avant TNT avait pour habitude de m'appeler avant de livrer pour savoir si je suis chez moi, quand ça m'arrange qu'il passe car il est dans le coin et qu'il a quelques livraisons à faire avant moi si je veux, ...
> Quand vous attendez un produit avec grande impatience et que UPS vous informe via leur suivi qu'ils n'ont pas pu livrer car digicode inconnu, et qu'ils ne cherchent même pas à vous contacter pour le connaître, bah ça fait bien chier.
> 
> Bref, on va pas paul et mickey là dessus  UPS est vraiment bien, c'est juste la livraison finale qui chie un peu sous certaines conditions. TNT a sans doute des défauts aussi..
> ...



Ah bon? Tu peux visionner ton colis actuellement?


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Décembre 2012)

Par étape hein ! Quand il était à l'aéroport de Pudong j'ai pu voir où ça se situe sur la carte directement dans l'application. 
Rien de bien folichon mais pour les gros curieux et nul en géographie.. 
De toute façon l'application est jolie et gère énormément de services. En saisissant mon numéro de commande Apple il est passé directement en mode TNT une fois que l'article a été expédié. Pas besoin de saisir le numéro du colis, puisque l'application a été assez intelligente pour le repérer dans le suivi Apple.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Par étape hein ! Quand il était à l'aéroport de Pudong j'ai pu voir où ça se situe sur la carte directement dans l'application.
> Rien de bien folichon mais pour les gros curieux et nul en géographie..
> De toute façon l'application est jolie et gère énormément de services. En saisissant mon numéro de commande Apple il est passé directement en mode TNT une fois que l'article a été expédié. Pas besoin de saisir le numéro du colis, puisque l'application a été assez intelligente pour le repérer dans le suivi Apple.



Ouais ça à l'air de trainer la bas aux Pays Bas ou alors les mises à jour sont nazes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Ouais ça à l'air de trainer la bas aux Pays Bas ou alors les mises à jour sont nazes.


Quand on voit des commandes UPS déjà livrées en Angleterre et qui ont décollées de Shangai au même moment que nous franchement tnt je dis bof...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h57 ----------

Changement dans le statut : in transit item description...


----------



## SkyRoms (17 Décembre 2012)

Regardez l'actu MacGé d'aujourd'hui il y en a au moins un qui a été livré aujourd'hui!! Le chanceux...


----------



## Supermanfr (17 Décembre 2012)

Suivi d'expédition Apple HS, ils sont en train de charger les numéros de suivi 

[QUOTE="Apple Store]Nous sommes désolés.
Nous  sommes désolés, mais nos services de suivis commande sont actuellement  indisponibles. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rafale-D (17 Décembre 2012)

Évolution de mon côté...


17 Dec 2012 	17:00:28 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
17 Dec 2012 	16:24:02 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
17 Dec 2012 	07:44:30 	Ide Centre 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Dec 2012 	00:42:35 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2012 	23:01:33 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
14 Dec 2012 	22:49:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2012 	22:38:09 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2012 	20:52:12 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Sender. 

Que fait-il a Arnhem? C'est pas censé être le fameux IDE.
J'ai lu sur le forum de macrumor que grosso modo, ils seront expédie vers les centre de livraison Nationaux cette nuit pour une livraison demain.
Mais la j'en doute je sais pas pourquoi. Bon j'suis encore chez moi demain, on verra si il arrive ou pas


----------



## gecko20 (17 Décembre 2012)

je ne comprends pas la logique d'apple: certaines commandes d'apple du 3 décembres sont en préparation d'envoi quand d'autres du 30 novembre attendent toujours ...


----------



## SkyRoms (17 Décembre 2012)

Gecko je suis le premier a ne pas comprendre et a en être dégouté...


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Décembre 2012)

Peut-être que ça dépend de la configuration de la machine ?
Bon pour ma part ça vient aussi d'évoluer, mon iMac est à Arnhem aussi. Je doute qu'il puisse arriver à Toulouse demain, mais ça sent bon pour mercredi.


----------



## jeantro (17 Décembre 2012)

j'ai pareil que toi Arnhem Hub donc j'ai du mal à croire qu'il sera livrer demain ou alors pour moi il faut que dans la nuit il transit vers lille
 pour moi la date reste pour le 19 et toi ?

je pense que cette attente c'est due à la douane


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Décembre 2012)

Le 20 pour moi.


----------



## gecko20 (17 Décembre 2012)

dites les gens, j'ai une question: faire du air play via son mac sur une apple tv, cela ne pose pas de prob?
Demain je vais aller voir chez mon premum reseller s'il n'y a pas de miracle de noël pour moi


----------



## macadamemusic (17 Décembre 2012)

03/12 en soirée: Commande de mon iMac 27 i7 3,4 ghz - fusion drive 3to - GTX680m 

17/12 matin: En cours d'expédition

17/12 à 17h56: avis dexpédition par mail (transporteur TNT)

Livraison au plus tard le 27 décembre

Lorsque je regarde le détail avec les numéros de suivi de ma commande, impossible de tracker l'imac sur tnt, je n'ai pas assez de chiffre dans le numéro.... 

Est ce normal ?


----------



## jeantro (17 Décembre 2012)

macadamemusic a dit:


> 03/12 en soirée: Commande de mon iMac 27 i7 3,4 ghz - fusion drive 3to - GTX680m
> 
> 17/12 matin: En cours d'expédition
> 
> ...



j'ai eu le même problème que toi le numero n'était pas bon j'vais appelé apple qui m'avait donné le bon numero à 9 chiffres


----------



## macadamemusic (17 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> j'ai eu le même problème que toi le numero n'était pas bon j'vais appelé apple qui m'avait donné le bon numero à 9 chiffres



Ah ok, car effectivement la à la ligne Numéro de suivi du transporteur g un truc à 10 chiffres et ça correspond a rien sur le site tnt


----------



## gecko20 (17 Décembre 2012)

macadamemusic a dit:


> 03/12 en soirée: Commande de mon iMac 27 i7 3,4 ghz - fusion drive 3to - GTX680m
> 
> 17/12 matin: En cours d'expédition
> 
> ...



Punaise je veux beaucoup d'envoi du 3 décembre, mais encore aucun du 1er? sniff


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Ne vous inquiétez pas ! Au contraire!
Il y a sûrement des choses qui nous échappe.
D'après ce que j'ai compris l'IDE signifie une organisation logistique qui comprend des moyens techniques et des équipements adaptés pour des expéditions groupées et importantes.
http://www.tnt.com/express/en_cy/site/home/services/industry_sol/industrial/ide.html
Passer par l'IDE n'est donc pas automatique d'après ce que j'ai compris mais c'est sûrement la logistique appropriée pour nos commandes: et qui sera dautant plus efficace pour les dispatcher.
L'IDE (qui n'est pas un HUB) se trouve à Duiven tout proche d'Arnhem.
Donc nos imacs empreinte un cheminement particulier et ce terme logistique "IDE" apparaît juste avant le Hub Arnhem des Pays Bas.
Mais ceux qui ont vu le statut Hub Arnhem c'est un très bon signe car à partir de là on peut considérer que nos commandes seront livrées demain car expédiées de nuit sans interruption.
En faisant une simulation d'envoi depuis Arhem aujourd'hui (heure de ramassage avant 17h45) on obtient bien une livraison pour le 18 (et d'après nos statuts ils étaient prêts à être expédié au Hub avant cette heure là)
Allez courage ! On va y arriver !


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Décembre 2012)

Tu nous fait rêver là.. Si j'ai rien demain j'te casse la gueule


----------



## jeantro (17 Décembre 2012)

macadamemusic a dit:


> 03/12 en soirée: Commande de mon iMac 27 i7 3,4 ghz - fusion drive 3to - GTX680m
> 
> 17/12 matin: En cours d'expédition
> 
> ...





stéphane83 a dit:


> Ne vous inquiétez pas ! Au contraire!
> Il y a sûrement des choses qui nous échappe.
> D'après ce que j'ai compris l'IDE signifie une organisation logistique qui comprend des moyens techniques et des équipements adaptés pour des expéditions groupées et importantes.
> http://www.tnt.com/express/en_cy/site/home/services/industry_sol/industrial/ide.html
> ...




avec cette attente des imacs on va devenir des pros de TNT en terme de decriptif de livraison 

petite info pour ce qui regarde leur statut TNT sur le site de france il n'est pas m'y a jour enfin pour moi, par contre si je me connecte sur le site belge au neerlandais j'ai bien arnhem hub


----------



## stevefr (17 Décembre 2012)

Vous enflammez pas trop pour une livraison demain.
J'habite en Belgique, à 2 heures de là :

17 Dec 2012     17:21:53     Arnhem Hub     Shipment Received At Transit Point.

et pourtant, ma livraison est toujours programmée pour le 19.


----------



## Rafale-D (17 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Tu nous fait rêver là.. Si j'ai rien demain j'te casse la gueule



Je te donnerai un coup de main 

Édit : poster sur macrumor :

17 Dec 2012*	15:29:00* Sendung Wurde Zugestellt*
17 Dec 2012*	07:57:38*	Sendung Wird Zugestellt*
17 Dec 2012*	05:37:28*	Sendung In Der Zustellniederlassung Eingetroffen*
14 Dec 2012*	02:24:06*	Arnhem Hub*	Sendung Wurde Weitergeleitet*
13 Dec 2012*	22:48:45*	Arnhem Hub*	Sendung Liegt Am Umschlagpunkt Zur Weiterleitung Bereit*
13 Dec 2012*	22:36:22*	Ide Centre*	Sendung Wurde Weitergeleitet*
13 Dec 2012*	16:13:54*	Arnhem Hub*	Sendung Wurde Weitergeleitet*
13 Dec 2012*	01:13:07*	Pudong International Airport*	Sendung Wurde Weitergeleitet*
12 Dec 2012*	19:49:12*	Pudong International Airport*	Sendung In Der Umschlagbasis Eingetroffen*
12 Dec 2012*	19:27:00*	Shanghai*	Sendung Wurde Von Der Abgangsniederlassung Weitergeleitet*
12 Dec 2012*	19:17:00*	Shanghai*	Sendung Wurde Weitergeleitet*
12 Dec 2012*	18:22:34*	Shanghai*	Sendung Wurde Beim Versender Abgeholt*


Donc en jours ouvré, la livraison s'effectue le lendemain après le passage via le Hub des Pays Bas.


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Décembre 2012)

stevefr a dit:


> Vous enflammez pas trop pour une livraison demain.
> J'habite en Belgique, à 2 heures de là :
> 
> 17 Dec 2012     17:21:53     Arnhem Hub     Shipment Received At Transit Point.
> ...



Alors ça, par expérience, je peux te dire que ça ne veut strictement RIEN dire.
Les status ne sont pas mis à jour immédiatement. Il est fort probable que ça transite pendant la nuit et que ça parte en livraison dès demain matin pour toi.


----------



## jeantro (17 Décembre 2012)

bon pour moi une chose est sur c'est qu'il ne restera pas toute la journée de demain dans ce HUB donc avec un peu de chance ils seront dispaché dans la nuit vers les lieu de distribution reste plus qu'a espère qu'ils les reçoivent à temps avant la tournée du livreur

moi un truc qui me fait un peu peur c'est a la réception lorsque je déballerai le colis que tout sois en ordre pas de vitre cassé comme c'est  déjà arrivé et le gros stress en appuyant sur le bouton power


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Voici un exemple de tracking d'un départ du Hub d'Arnhem à 20 h 17 et commande reçue le lendemain.
27 May 2010 18:34:00 Creteil Time Constraint Prevented Delivery. Delivery At First Opportunity 
27 May 2010 18:13:50 Creteil Out For Delivery. 
27 May 2010 12:00:52 Creteil Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
27 May 2010 06:53:22 Garonor Road Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
27 May 2010 05:29:00 Garonor Road Hub Delay Due To Congestion En Route. Recovery Action Underway. 
26 May 2010 23:21:00 Eindhoven Shipment In Transit. 
26 May 2010 21:34:41 Garonor Road Hub Shipment In Transit. 
26 May 2010 20:17:26 Arnhem Hub Shipment In Transit. 
26 May 2010 20:15:12 Arnhem Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h28 ----------




Eaglelouk a dit:


> Tu nous fait rêver là.. Si j'ai rien demain j'te casse la gueule



Je ne me bagarre pas avec des ados boutonneuses 
Ma maman m'a toujours dit de ne pas s'en prendre à plus petit que soi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h30 ----------




Rafale-D a dit:


> Je te donnerai un coup de main
> Ah bravo pour l'esprit d'équipe!


----------



## jeantro (17 Décembre 2012)

je viens de regarder le statut il vient de changer regarder le votre

17 Dec 2012 	19:08:43 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
17 Dec 2012 	17:53:09 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 

donc je pense qu'il est en route vers la france


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> avec cette attente des imacs on va devenir des pros de TNT en terme de decriptif de livraison
> 
> petite info pour ce qui regarde leur statut TNT sur le site de france il n'est pas m'y a jour enfin pour moi, par contre si je me connecte sur le site belge au neerlandais j'ai bien arnhem hub


C'est clair, je pense que je vais postuler chez eux : juste pour le plaisir de manipuler des imacs et d'en faire tomber du camion pour les copains...Hein Rafale?
J'ai carrément rédiger un mémoire là quand je regarde le sujet depuis les premiers messages j'arrive pas a croire que j'ai écrit tout ça pffff!
Et puis c'est mon sujet c'est moi le chef na!

Sinon tu as ce lien plus précis que Tnt France :

http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracker.do?cons=123456789&trackType=CON&saveCons=N


----------



## SkyRoms (17 Décembre 2012)

Pu****!!!! Le mien est toujours "en cours de traitement" et je commence sincèrement a avoir les boules. Une connaissance a moi à commandé exactement la même config que moi le 4 décembre a un peu plus de 19h et il vient de recevoir un message comme quoi son envoi est en cours de préparation. Faudrait qu'ils expliquent comment ils traitent leurs envois j'ai du mal à comprendre.


----------



## jeantro (17 Décembre 2012)

Je pense qu'à partir de maintenant le voyage de nos 2 imacs vont se séparer le tient direction sud le miens direction nord  Ton statut a aussi changer ?


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> je viens de regarder le statut il vient de changer regarder le votre
> 
> 17 Dec 2012 	19:08:43 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit.
> 17 Dec 2012 	17:53:09 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point.
> ...



Pas sûr. J'ai eu ça:


> 17 Dec 2012 	18:48:02 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point.
> 17 Dec 2012 	18:06:47 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit.
> 17 Dec 2012 	17:18:00 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Alors ça, par expérience, je peux te dire que ça ne veut strictement RIEN dire.
> Les status ne sont pas mis à jour immédiatement. Il est fort probable que ça transite pendant la nuit et que ça parte en livraison dès demain matin pour toi.


De plus ce sont des date de livraisons approximatives et calculées de façon large taille L (XXL pour Apple quoi)


----------



## Eaglelouk (17 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Pu****!!!! Le mien est toujours "en cours de traitement" et je commence sincèrement a avoir les boules. Une connaissance a moi à commandé exactement la même config que moi le 4 décembre a un peu plus de 19h et il vient de recevoir un message comme quoi son envoi est en cours de préparation. Faudrait qu'ils expliquent comment ils traitent leurs envois j'ai du mal à comprendre.



J'ai un pote qui a pris aussi la même config que moi, le même jour (jour de la dispo des commandes) mais un peu plus tard en fin de matinée. Résultat, il est toujours "en préparation", alors que le mien est en phase d'arriver chez moi.
Donc effectivement je ne sais pas comment Apple gère les commandes mais bon... je suppose que quelques heures peuvent jouer ?


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Pas de changement mais je pense en connaître la raison : 
Horaires d'ouverture du site TNT:
Du lundi au vendredi de 9h à 21h
Fermer le weekend et jours fériés


----------



## macadamemusic (17 Décembre 2012)

Sinon quelqu'un sait pourquoi quand je suis ma commande sur le site d'apple en cliquant sur le bouton "suivi" il m'emène a une page avec les detail et un numero de suivi tnt à 10 chiffres ??? Je peux rien tracker avec ce num :s


----------



## Rafale-D (17 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Voici un exemple de tracking d'un départ du Hub d'Arnhem à 20 h 17 et commande reçue le lendemain.
> 27 May 2010 18:34:00 Creteil Time Constraint Prevented Delivery. Delivery At First Opportunity
> 27 May 2010 18:13:50 Creteil Out For Delivery.
> 27 May 2010 12:00:52 Creteil Shipment Received At Destination Depot.
> ...


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Mon statut vient d'évoluer : ça m'a l'air compliqué la logistique de TNT...(sauf pour ceux de la région parisienne qui l'auront reçu probablement aujourd'hui)
Le voilà :

18 Dec 2012 	06:34:47 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
18 Dec 2012 	05:34:35 	Garonor Road Hub 	Delay Due To Congestion En Route. Recovery Action Underway. 
18 Dec 2012 	05:34:11 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
17 Dec 2012 	17:05:51 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 

Bref, je ne sais pas comment se fait le transport à partir de ce HUB pour le sud de la France(avion, camion ou train...?)
J'ai remarqué que sur le tracking précédent posté en exemple par Rafale il y a 6 heures de délai entre Garonor et Créteil : c'est énorme.


C'est ma première expérience d'une livraison assurée par TNT et j'avoue que pour de l'express ça craint un peu pour le coup là.


----------



## stevefr (18 Décembre 2012)

18 Dec 2012     06:27:46     Brussels     Shipment Received At Destination Depot.

Une livraison aujourd'hui ça serait sympa


----------



## Rafale-D (18 Décembre 2012)

Yes, ils vient d'arriver à Créteil, à quelque kilomètre. Bon bah si il est pas la aujourd'hui je me tire une balle 

Edit n mec à reçu son 27 ... Il fonctionne pas... Les boules : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1509835


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Si il part en avion depuis le HUB de Garonor pour Marseille il y en a juste pour 1 heure de vol même pas donc c'est jouable pour toute la France aujourd'hui.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h13 ----------

Ça serait intéressant de voir les suivis d'autres destinations pour la France au départ de Garonor.


----------



## jeantro (18 Décembre 2012)

bon ben moi le statut n'a toujours pas évolué  il est notifié comme hier soir amhem hub chipment in transit

bon ça vient juste de changer

18 Dec 2012 08:06:27 Lille Shipment Received At Destination Depotshipment received at destination depot 08h06 donc c'est rapé pour aujourd'hui la livraison sera pour demain


----------



## stevefr (18 Décembre 2012)

18 Dec 2012 - 07:20:27 Brussels Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
Pas de "Out for delivery".
Je sais pas si les colis partent en livraison en plein milieu de l'après-midi.

En tout cas j'vais avoir le sum si mon colis reste jusqu'à demain à 45 minutes du lieu de livraison.


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> bon ben moi le statut n'a toujours pas évolué  il est notifié comme hier soir amhem hub chipment in transit
> 
> bon ça vient juste de changer
> 
> 18 Dec 2012 08:06:27 Lille Shipment Received At Destination Depotshipment received at destination depot 08h06 donc c'est rapé pour aujourd'hui la livraison sera pour demain



Ils livrent toutes la journée tu vas le recevoir t'inquiète regarde les trackings plus haut


----------



## jeantro (18 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ils livrent toutes la journée tu vas le recevoir t'inquiète regarde les trackings plus haut


 
j'espère que tu as raison mais c'est étrange il est toujours notifié livraison le 19 

tout ce que je sais c'est que pour UPs du moins le livreur par le matin avec les colis et après si fini il n'a pas de 2ième envoie dans la journée

bon maintenant c'est les fait et il y a enormement de colis à géré donc ils font peut être 2 voyages


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> j'espère que tu as raison mais c'est étrange il est toujours notifié livraison le 19
> 
> tout ce que je sais c'est que pour UPs du moins le livreur par le matin avec les colis et après si fini il n'a pas de 2ième envoie dans la journée
> 
> bon maintenant c'est les fait et il y a enormement de colis à géré donc ils font peut être 2 voyages



Pour te rassurer : je viens d'avoir TNT et c'est totalement différent d'UPS les livraisons sont assurées jusqu'à 18 h tu as donc de la marge!
J'ai même une petite chance d être livré aussi car il est parti du HUB Garonor ce matin  depuis 6h30.
À mon avis, vu la distance, il a dû prendre l'avion pour l'aéroport de Marseille.
On sait jamais...


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Décembre 2012)

Et puis on est en période de fêtes  à mon avis il doit y avoir plus de tournées dans la journée qu'à l'accoutumé.
De mon côté c'est toujours "In Transit" depuis Garonor. Ce qui m'embête c'est que ça va donc venir en camion jusqu'à Toulouse... Il n'y a pas d'aéroport dans la zone Garonor 
Plus qu'à espérer une livraison pour demain, même si j'y croyais pour aujourd'hui.

J'ai quelqu'un à tuer


----------



## jeantro (18 Décembre 2012)

voilà mon nouveau statut en cours de livraison 

je vous tient au courant dans la journée


----------



## stevefr (18 Décembre 2012)

La chance !
C'était prévu pour aujourd'hui d'après TNT ou demain ?

Ah je viens de voir, c'était le 19 pour toi.


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Décembre 2012)

Jeantro était prévu pour être livré demain (le 19) si ma mémoire est bonne 
Donc 1 jour d'avance.


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Et puis on est en période de fêtes  à mon avis il doit y avoir plus de tournées dans la journée qu'à l'accoutumé.
> De mon côté c'est toujours "In Transit" depuis Garonor. Ce qui m'embête c'est que ça va donc venir en camion jusqu'à Toulouse... Il n'y a pas d'aéroport dans la zone Garonor
> Plus qu'à espérer une livraison pour demain, même si j'y croyais pour aujourd'hui.
> 
> J'ai quelqu'un à tuer




Pas encore :
Le HUB Garonor est le point central national de TNT à proximité de Roissy.
il assume egalement les frets aeriens à destinations des aéroports principaux de France dont le tien à Toulouse.
Des frets routiers, ferroviaires et aériens sont donc en partance de ce HUB.

Donc, mon heure n'a pas encore sonnée


----------



## jeantro (18 Décembre 2012)

stevefr a dit:


> La chance !
> C'était prévu pour aujourd'hui d'après TNT ou demain ?
> 
> Ah je viens de voir, c'était le 19 pour toi.


 
ce matin quand il est arrivé à lille c'était noté livraison le 19 et la vers les 09h15 c'est passé en cour de livraison 

bon j'espère que le transporteur trouvera bien l'adresse car je l'ai fais livré à mon travail car je suis de service aujourd'hui


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Décembre 2012)

Admettons. Il y a 1h30 de vol Paris <-> Toulouse. Il est "In Transit" depuis ce matin 8h30 environ. Donc, d'après toi, je peux être livré cette après-midi...
J'espère que t'as raison 
En tout cas mon chef est OK pour que je rentre chez moi réceptionner le colis si jamais TNT a l'amabilité de m'appeler avant de me livrer comme ils l'ont souvent fait


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Admettons. Il y a 1h30 de vol Paris <-> Toulouse. Il est "In Transit" depuis ce matin 8h30 environ. Donc, d'après toi, je peux être livré cette après-midi...
> J'espère que t'as raison
> En tout cas mon chef est OK pour que je rentre chez moi réceptionner le colis si jamais TNT a l'amabilité de m'appeler avant de me livrer comme ils l'ont souvent fait



Et si j'ai raison qu'est ce que je te fais!?


----------



## jeantro (18 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Admettons. Il y a 1h30 de vol Paris <-> Toulouse. Il est "In Transit" depuis ce matin 8h30 environ. Donc, d'après toi, je peux être livré cette après-midi...
> J'espère que t'as raison
> En tout cas mon chef est OK pour que je rentre chez moi réceptionner le colis si jamais TNT a l'amabilité de m'appeler avant de me livrer comme ils l'ont souvent fait


 

je pense que c'est jouable pour la bonne raison qu'avec les fêtes ils doivent écouler les colis rapidement

j'espère qu'il telephone en cas de problème s'il ne toruve pas l'endroit par exemple


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> je pense que c'est jouable pour la bonne raison qu'avec les fêtes ils doivent écouler les colis rapidement
> 
> j'espère qu'il telephone en cas de problème s'il ne toruve pas l'endroit par exemple



Ouais puis c'est censé être un service express ça serait autant rapide en chronopost là...
J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont moins performants qu'UPS.
Mais pour toi Jeantro à mon avis tu peux être sûr de l'avoir aujourd'hui.
Pour le reste de la France mystère On sait pas encore c'est en transit...


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Et si j'ai raison qu'est ce que je te fais!?



T'as forcément tort


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> T'as forcément tort



Mais pour demain j'ai forcément raison


----------



## Rafale-D (18 Décembre 2012)

Est ce que sur le site de tnt France vous avez dans votre suivi :
Statut de votre expédition :
Import reçu au dépôt de destination
Communiquée vos instruction en cliquant ici.

Lorsque je clique sur le bouton j'ai un formulaire disant :
Objet : demande de remise en livraison
Ré livrer à la même adresse
Modifier les informations de livraisons 

C'est classique d'avoir ça ?


----------



## macadamemusic (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon numéro de suivi transporteur TNT à changé: j'ai enfin un numéro à 9 chiffres.

La date de livraison est passé du 27 au 24 décembre 

Une question: les détails précis de l'acheminement sont ils affichés sur le site tnt.fr ?

Ou alors vous passé sur un autre site ???

Merci


----------



## stevefr (18 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Est ce que sur le site de tnt France vous avez dans votre suivi :
> Statut de votre expédition :
> Import reçu au dépôt de destination
> Communiquée vos instruction en cliquant ici.
> ...


 
Pareil que toi !
Et sur le tracking plus complet, le status est à "Exception"


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Est ce que sur le site de tnt France vous avez dans votre suivi :
> Statut de votre expédition :
> Import reçu au dépôt de destination
> Communiquée vos instruction en cliquant ici.
> ...


Si j'étais toi je ne changerai rien!

À mon avis la livraison est imminente tu es d'où ?


----------



## Rafale-D (18 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Si j'étais toi je ne changerai rien!
> 
> À mon avis la livraison est imminente tu es d'où ?



À chatenay malabry. Je suis à 10 minute du centre de colis de Creteil.
Je pense que je vais rien toucher par peur de modifier la livraison et de la voir reporter. Je pense l'avoir cette aprem (selon le suivi que tu as poster plus haut)


----------



## macadamemusic (18 Décembre 2012)

Il faut compter combien de temps en moyenne dés lors que le colis est à l'étape acheminement - Shanghai ???


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> À chatenay malabry. Je suis à 10 minute du centre de colis de Creteil.
> Je pense que je vais rien toucher par peur de modifier la livraison et de la voir reporter. Je pense l'avoir cette aprem (selon le suivi que tu as poster plus haut)



Ouais ne change rien tu vas le recevoir dans l'apres midi.


----------



## gecko20 (18 Décembre 2012)

allez je crois les doigts pour vos commandes, ps pensez à poster une photo de la bête, ainsi on pourra  s'y émerveiller avant l'arrivée de la notre


----------



## Machead (18 Décembre 2012)

Bande de petits veinards  vous pensez que je vais recevoir le mien aujourd'hui aussi? Je suis de Rouen et ils m'annoncent une date de livraison pour le 20 décembre... 

18 Dec 2012 06:30:12 Garonor Road Hub Shipment In Transit. 
18 Dec 2012 05:34:35 Garonor Road Hub Delay Due To Congestion En Route. Recovery Action Underway.
18 Dec 2012 05:34:11 Garonor Road Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
17 Dec 2012 17:04:54 Arnhem Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point.
17 Dec 2012 16:16:40 Arnhem Hub Shipment In Transit. 
17 Dec 2012 08:24:23 Ide Centre Shipment In Transit. 
15 Dec 2012 00:41:48 Pudong International Airport Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2012 23:01:44 Pudong International Airport Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
14 Dec 2012 22:49:00 Shanghai Shipment In Transit.
14 Dec 2012 22:39:05 Shanghai Shipment In Transit. 
14 Dec 2012 20:29:52 Shanghai Shipment Collected From Sender.


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Par contre je post ici une question HS pour éviter de créer un sujet qui a sans doute été abordé.
Nos imacs vont arriver aujourd'hui et demain de mon côté j'utilise un Time capsule qui contient le système, les applications et les documents de mon précédent ordinateur.
Je compte faire le terme n'est pas approprié mais en quelque sorte un clean install c'est à dire partir de zéro et récupérer mes données.
Une fois le nouvel imac en route je peux utiliser time machine et ainsi récupérer les documents de la Time capsule une fois celle ci configurée dans l'utilitaire airport?


----------



## Machead (18 Décembre 2012)

Bah en théorie oui


----------



## Rafale-D (18 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Par contre je post ici une question HS pour éviter de créer un sujet qui a sans doute été abordé.
> Nos imacs vont arriver aujourd'hui et demain de mon côté j'utilise un Time capsule qui contient le système, les applications et les documents de mon précédent ordinateur.
> Je compte faire le terme n'est pas approprié mais en quelque sorte un clean install c'est à dire partir de zéro et récupérer mes données.
> Une fois le nouvel imac en route je peux utiliser time machine et ainsi récupérer les documents de la Time capsule une fois celle ci configurée dans l'utilitaire airport?



J'ai fais une clan install hier et au début on me demande si je veux récupérer mes donnes depuis un autre mac, ... J'ai 4 options au choix. Je me demande si Time capsule n'est pas concerné aussi.


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Machead a dit:


> Bande de petits veinards  vous pensez que je vais recevoir le mien aujourd'hui aussi? Je suis de Rouen et ils m'annoncent une date de livraison pour le 20 décembre...
> 
> 18 Dec 2012 06:30:12 Garonor Road Hub Shipment In Transit.
> 18 Dec 2012 05:34:35 Garonor Road Hub Delay Due To Congestion En Route. Recovery Action Underway.
> ...



À mon avis pour ceux qui sont éloignés du HUB de Garonor les livraisons seront pour demain.
J'ai un peu farfouillé dans divers forums et j'ai constaté que les livraisons et le suivi ne reprenaient que le lendemain que cela soit pour Bordeaux, Lyon, etc.
Petit exemple d'un tracking TNT qui correspond à nos commandes :

19 Sep 2012 10:47:41 Bordeaux Out For Delivery.
19 Sep 2012*	05:56:59*	Bordeaux*	Shipment Received At Destination Depot.*
18 Sep 2012*	08:32:51*	Garonor Road Hub*	Shipment In Transit.*
18 Sep 2012*	06:49:26*	Garonor Road Hub*	Shipment Received At Transit Point.*
17 Sep 2012*	17:19:00*	Eindhoven*	Shipment In Transit.*
17 Sep 2012*	16:52:41*	Arnhem Hub*	Shipment In Transit.*
17 Sep 2012*	16:26:13*	Arnhem Hub*	Shipment Received At Transit Point.*


----------



## gecko20 (18 Décembre 2012)

Pour tout ceux qui l'on commandé le 1er décembre, vérifiez si votre bouton "cancel" est toujours disponible, il semble qu'il y a du changement en l'aire


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> J'ai fais une clan install hier et au début on me demande si je veux récupérer mes donnes depuis un autre mac, ... J'ai 4 options au choix. Je me demande si Time capsule n'est pas concerné aussi.


Je ne préfère pas transférer intégralement le système depuis Time Capsule.
Je ferai un install propre et je récupérerai certains documents par Time Machine.
Ensuite je prendrai le temps de réinstaller mes applications : mes données volumineuses (médias, iTunes, photos et vidéos) sont sur un disque externe donc no problèmo.
C'est juste que j'ai oublié de récupérer quelques documents textes et mon fichier 1password pour mes mots de passe qui se trouvent fort heureusement sauvegardés dans la Time Capsule.


----------



## SkyRoms (18 Décembre 2012)

Alors vous en êtes ou dans vos livraisons?!! À défaut de voir un changement sur ma commande je me réjouis pour vous alors donnez des news!!


----------



## stevefr (18 Décembre 2012)

Toujours à bxl depuis 7h20 pour ma part et pas de "Out for delivery", ça sera surement pour demain.
Plus de 24H pour faire 60 bornes pour me livrer, c'est beau TNT "Express".

Ca aurait été encore plus rapide que j'aille le chercher en roller.


----------



## brunnno (18 Décembre 2012)

commande du 03/12 vers midi.... RAS !


----------



## Rafale-D (18 Décembre 2012)

À Créteil depuis ce matin 5h50, je n'ai toujours rien. Selon le suivit que Stéphane83 à posté plus tôt, une livraison est possible vers 18h


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Oui jusqu'à 18 h

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------




stevefr a dit:


> Toujours à bxl depuis 7h20 pour ma part et pas de "Out for delivery", ça sera surement pour demain.
> Plus de 24H pour faire 60 bornes pour me livrer, c'est beau TNT "Express".
> 
> Ca aurait été encore plus rapide que j'aille le chercher en roller.



Tu es sur Bruxelles ?
C'est clair que c'est foireux tnt et comparé à UPS on serait déjà livré depuis un moment : j'ai jamais vu ça !
Ils sont depuis samedi aux Pays Bas : hier ils ont carrément fait du sur place à L'IDE de mes deux.
Et expédiés depuis le HUB TNT depuis 17h00 ils assument même pas une livraison en 24h.
Pour un exemple d'iPad expédié des Pays Bas par UPS vers un point paumé du sud ouest à une cinquante de km de Bordeaux, l'appareil était livré le lendemain matin avec un traçage très précis et sans autant de points intermédiaires et perte de temps: départ entrepôt Apple en fin d'après midi => Aéroport des Pays Bas en vol de nuit => aéroport de Bordeaux => livraison coin paumé à 10 h
TNT devrait revoir leur notion de la livraison express ou bien Apple n'a pas opté pour un acheminement le plus rapide mais davantage économique 
Ou peut être un peu des deux...
De mon côté il est parti depuis ce matin de Paris à 6h40 et ils ne savent même pas par quel moyen il est acheminé...pfff!


----------



## stevefr (18 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui jusqu'à 18 h
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------
> 
> ...


 
Non, Namur, en belgique.


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

stevefr a dit:


> Non, Namur, en belgique.


Ok dans tous les cas c'est pas top top comme prestation si de surcroit le livreur ne se donne pas la peine d'appeler le client pour prévenir de son passage.
En fait faut poser deux jours de congés pour être certain de réceptionner la commande.
Congés foutus en l'air car obligé de rester à la maison.
Franchement ils pourraient prévenir par téléphone pour avoir une plage horaire.
Avec UPS le gars m'appelait une heure un peu avant et convenait d'un autre passage si je n'étais pas au lieu de livraison.


----------



## Rafale-D (18 Décembre 2012)

TNT viens de m'appeler. Livraison entre 18h et 22h

Youyou!!!!!


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> TNT viens de m'appeler. Livraison entre 18h et 22h
> 
> Youyou!!!!!



Carrément 22h?
Oh le veinard !!!!!
Tu vas veiller ce soir alors?
Bon je retire ce que j'ai dis alors en espérant que demain sera le jour de notre tournée


----------



## Rafale-D (18 Décembre 2012)

Ce soir je dors pas


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Décembre 2012)

Toujours "In Transit" depuis 7h du mat via Garonor.
Je commence à croire que ça arrive en camion là  C'est râpé pour aujourd'hui en tout cas.


----------



## stevefr (18 Décembre 2012)

On dirait que c'est TNT belgique qui est tout moisi !


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Toujours "In Transit" depuis 7h du mat via Garonor.
> Je commence à croire que ça arrive en camion là  C'est râpé pour aujourd'hui en tout cas.



Même en camion ca va plus vite !
A croire qu'ils se déplacent en charrette!
En effet, je pense que pour nous ce sera demain j'ai posté un exemple de livraison sur Bordeaux avec les mêmes conditions et horaires : depuis le HUB TNT Paris les livraisons nationales se font le lendemain.
Il semble qu'ils ne s'affolent pas : nos colis sont déjà peut être arrivés dans leurs entrepôts mais ils dispatcheront demain.
Mais je ne sais pas comment ils sont acheminés : chez moi par exemple à Toulon y'a un centre de tri alors peut être qu'il a pris le train...
J'avoue qu'ils rament un peu là tout de même


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Décembre 2012)

Bah dans ce cas je préfère limite les appeler pour savoir si il est arrivé à Toulouse et éventuellement le récupérer ce soir.
Mais bon si il était vraiment arrivé je pense qu'ils auraient au moins mis à jour le tracking.


----------



## Martin_a (18 Décembre 2012)

Je sais pas ce que fait l'AFS avec ma commande mais ils ont recu mon dossier jeudi et depuis, plus rien !!! J'ai encore appelé aujourd'hui, c'est "en cours de traitement"...

Ce qui me rassure c'est que ma commande sur la page apple anglaise annonce "Available to ship" ce qui doit vouloir dire que mon iMac est mis de coté en attendant le feu vert de l'AFS qui devrait arriver ce soir ou demain j'espère...

Des expériences récentes de délais ?


----------



## gecko20 (18 Décembre 2012)

lineheart, premium resller au luxembourg ont eu des Imac 27 pouces, que des modèles de bases... alors pour le mien il faut encore attendre... hm j'y retournerai alors fin de semaines


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Bah dans ce cas je préfère limite les appeler pour savoir si il est arrivé à Toulouse et éventuellement le récupérer ce soir.
> Mais bon si il était vraiment arrivé je pense qu'ils auraient au moins mis à jour le tracking.



Pas sûr le tracking est parfois en decalage : j'appelle là je vais voir où cela en est.


----------



## SkyRoms (18 Décembre 2012)

Désolé de te blaser Martin mais tu te trompe lourdement. Une commande passé avec financement commence à être traitée au jours de la réception de leurs paiement du service financier. Genre je sais pas quand tu as fait ta commande mais on va dire le 1er tu reçoit le dossier le 3 ils le réceptionnent le 6 le traitent le 8 et donnent leurs accord. Ils payent apple le 14 avec de la chance ( surtout en période de Noël!!!) et ta commande est validé. C'est comme si tu avais fait ta commande le 14 en cb. Il ne te considère QUE quand ils touchent l'argent et pas avant!! T'as beau avoir fait ta commande le 1er tu reste quelq'un qui pour eux l'aura fait le 14.


----------



## Eaglelouk (18 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Pas sûr le tracking est parfois en decalage : j'appelle là je vais voir où cela en est.



Tiens moi au jus ! J'ai le temps de traîner sur internet mais pas de téléphoner pour l'instant


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Tiens moi au jus ! J'ai le temps de traîner sur internet mais pas de téléphoner pour l'instant



Voilà mademoiselle j'ai eu quelques infos :
Donc nos colis en effet sont dans des camions directement acheminés aux entrepôts TNT localisés dans chaque ville.
Ils ont pris la route donc depuis ce matin : regarde sur internet où se situe ton entrepôt à Toulouse car en fait ils ne sont pas acheminés aux aéroports.
La personne que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a indiqué que de mon côté pour Toulon c'est pas possible pour le retirer ce soir mais demain il sera là.
Dans tous les cas, on peut les appeler pour savoir si la commande est arrivée dans le point TNT dès demain car les mises à jour du site sont parfois en décalage.
Peut être devrais tu appeler car Toulouse est beaucoup plus proche de Paris que chez moi.
On sait jamais mais pour demain c'est tout bon


----------



## SilverSkies (18 Décembre 2012)

Mon colis est expédié depuis plus de 24h mais j'ai n'ai aucune information concernant le nom du transporteur. J'ai une référence dexpédition Apple et une référence d'achat et je ne sais pas quoi faire avec cela pour suivre mon colis. Aviez vous eu la même chose?


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

SilverSkies a dit:


> Mon colis est expédié depuis plus de 24h mais j'ai n'ai aucune information concernant le nom du transporteur. J'ai une référence dexpédition Apple et une référence d'achat et je ne sais pas quoi faire avec cela pour suivre mon colis. Aviez vous eu la même chose?



Oui la référence d'expédition Apple va se modifier et tu auras d'ici 24 heures une série de 9 chiffres pour le suivi avec le nom du transporteur dans ton suivi de commande.


----------



## blorem (18 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Si j'étais toi je ne changerai rien!
> 
> À mon avis la livraison est imminente tu es d'où ?



Pour ma part, le suicide est proche ... j'ai cliquer sur relivrer ah ah... il arrivera donc demain au lieu d'aujourd'hui. C'est une acte sado-masochiste inconscient après 6 mois d'attente :rateau:


----------



## Arthur77 (18 Décembre 2012)

Punaise, je vois que vous avez commander les 27" sur apple store et quand vous allez les reçevoir déjà alors que moi j'ai pré-commander le 21" à la fnac il y à déjà plus d'un moi et toujours rien. Je regrette !


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

blorem a dit:


> Pour ma part, le suicide est proche ... j'ai cliquer sur relivrer ah ah... il arrivera donc demain au lieu d'aujourd'hui. C'est une acte sado-masochiste inconscient après 6 mois d'attente :rateau:



Ah la la la ! Pas bien!
Déjà qu'ils ont du mal faut pas compliquer les choses surtout pas!
( tu m'as fais bien rire )
Bon c'est cool on va les avoir le même jour alors!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------




Rafale-D a dit:


> TNT viens de m'appeler. Livraison entre 18h et 22h
> 
> Youyou!!!!!



Alors, le papa Noël est passé?
Juste pour savoir ta livraison était prévue pour quand?


----------



## Rafale-D (18 Décembre 2012)

Pas encore, je l'attend la. C'est trop long !!!
Elle est prévu pour le 19 normalement


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Pas encore, je l'attend la. C'est trop long !!!
> Elle est prévu pour le 19 normalement



Ma commande est prévue pour demain aussi.
Elles ont un jour d'avance en général car c'était estimé le 20 de mon côté.


----------



## Rafale-D (18 Décembre 2012)

Bon bah :




Je vais installer toute mes apps, Windows, ... Je oense faire quelques vidéos test de la 680MX pour voir ce qu'elle donne dans les jeux


----------



## Machead (18 Décembre 2012)

Amuse toi bien


----------



## SkyRoms (18 Décembre 2012)

Un seul mot me vient... SALOP!!!!!!!
Désole mais c'était plus fort que moi! Maintenant que c'est dis, profite avons et donne nous vite les premières impressions!


----------



## Rafale-D (18 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Un seul mot me vient... SALOP!!!!!!!
> Désole mais c'était plus fort que moi! Maintenant que c'est dis, profite avons et donne nous vite les premières impressions!



Haha je ne t'en veux pas ^^
Pour le moment je transfere les donéne et autre app, ensuite je m'amuserai ^^


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Bon bah :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finalement ils livrent après 18 h TNT !
Bon moi j'espère que demain j'aurai le mien au centre de Toulon ça commence à faire long!
Profite bien je suis content pour toi


----------



## Rafale-D (18 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Finalement ils livrent après 18 h TNT !
> Bon moi j'espère que demain j'aurai le mien au centre de Toulon ça commence à faire long!
> Profite bien je suis content pour toi



Ouep, Reçu un peu avant 20h. Ils livrent jusqu'à 22h.

Ils appellent le client avant pour savoir si il est chez lui ou pas


----------



## jeantro (18 Décembre 2012)

bon voilà j'ai pas mal stréssé aujourd'hui il était en statut out for delevery mais le colis n'arrivait pas j'ai appelé à 2 reprise TNT pour savoir si j'avais encore une chance d'être livré ou si le livreur avait eu des problème pour trouver le lieu à 17H je n'y croyais plus et j'avais peur de lire le message sur TNT en soirée pour avoir la cause de la non livraison et d'un coup à 17h40 précise on sonne et là le type de TNT qui me dit j'ai un colis pour vous  je vous dis pas comment j'ai dévalé les escaliers  et la le 27 pouces dans son joli emballage m'attendait qu'elle émotion 

j'ai discuté un peu avec le livreur très sympa il me disait qu'ils étaient dans le piques de livraison, normalement il est de retour au dépôt à 17h30 alors que là il est encore sur la route 

de retour à la maison encore un gros stress lorsque j'ai appuyé sur le bouton power et là le GooonnnG  youpi et en route pour le transfert de ma timemachine il me donne 3 HRS

je vous donne ci-joint quelques photos

pour les reflets l'ecran est éteint  donc il fait bien miroir

ne faites pas trop attention c'est un peu le bordel sur le bureau

sinon bon courage pour ceux qui attendent le leur demain ça sera bon


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Excellent! 
Par contre le livreur de notre ami Rafale a visiblement fait des heures sup
Je pense que l'importance des livraisons tardives en fin de journée doivent avoir un rapport avec l'importance de la ville.
Le conseiller TNT que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a confirmé qu'il sera au dépôt de Toulon demain.
Dépôt qui se trouve à 10 minutes de chez moi j'espère qu'il passera dans la matinée 
En tout cas bravo! Et ils ont l'air vraiment magnifiques : ils doivent surprendre au déballage !


----------



## Rafale-D (18 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Excellent!
> Par contre le livreur de notre ami Rafale a visiblement fait des heures sup



Ils ont peut être des roulements. Parce que le type au téléphone m'a donné une tranche horaire jusqu'à 22h quand même.


----------



## jeantro (18 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Excellent!
> Par contre le livreur de notre ami Rafale a visiblement fait des heures sup
> Je pense que les livraisons tardives en fin de journée doivent avoir un rapport avec l'importance de la ville.
> Le conseiller TNT que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a confirmé qu'il sera au dépôt de Toulon demain.
> ...



merci j'ai hate de voir tes photos demain 

je pense à un truc si tu habites aussi près pourquoi n'as tu pasdemandé si tu pouvais aller le chercher tu seras servis encore plus rapidement, remarque il débutera surement pas toi pour sa tourné


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

Ce qui m'étonne c'est que malgré tout nous ne sommes pas si nombreux que ça en France à l'avoir reçu (ou certains se cachent )
J'ai l'impression d'après les autres forums que nous sommes une dizaine depuis la semaine dernière enfin c'est qu'une impression mais par exemple aujourd'hui vous êtes que deux à l'avoir reçu.


----------



## jeantro (18 Décembre 2012)

c'est vrai ce que tu dis si d'autres personnes étaient en attente de la recevoir elle serai aussi impatiente que nous et viendrai poster sur ce forum

ou alors on est des êtres à part


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> merci j'ai hate de voir tes photos demain
> 
> je pense à un truc si tu habites aussi près pourquoi n'as tu pasdemandé si tu pouvais aller le chercher tu seras servis encore plus rapidement, remarque il débutera surement pas toi pour sa tourné



Je ne sais pas s'il est arrivé en fait.

Quand tu appelles TNT tu composes le numéro international?
Et je ne sais pas s'ils ont plus d'informations que sur le site donc impossible de savoir si le colis était arrivé.
Car lorsque j'ai appelé cet aprem la personne m'a expliqué qu'il était en transport routier depuis Paris ce matin jusqu'à l'entrepôt de Toulon et que c'était peut être trop juste pour l'avoir aujourd'hui.
Ils n'avaient pas encore de visibilité sur le trajet du camion.
D'ailleurs il semble que les mises à jour du site change tôt dans la matinée aux alentours de 5h00 même si le colis est réceptionné.
Mais bon, on arrive au bout du tunnel : ça me fait délirer qu'on ait pu suivre à la trace l'acheminement depuis Shangai c'était amusant et languissant aussi grrrrrrr!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------




jeantro a dit:


> c'est vrai ce que tu dis si d'autres personnes étaient en attente de la recevoir elle serai aussi impatiente que nous et viendrai poster sur ce forum
> 
> ou alors on est des êtres à part



Ou passionnés tout simplement


----------



## missing (18 Décembre 2012)

Je fais parti des gens qui se cachent 
Non en fait, je suivais l'action ailleurs mais finalement avec la livraison qui approche à grand pas, c'est pas plus mal de se regrouper avec ses pairs 

D'abord, félicitations à ceux qui ont reçu ce magnifique objet ! 

Je suis très impatient que le mien arrive. Si j'ai tout suivi, il y a une grande chance que ça soit demain (livraison prévue à l'origine le 20 !), j'ai le même suivi que la plupart de ceux dont TNT s'occupe. Je croise les doigts, j'en peux plus d'attendre !
J'ai quand même un peu d'appréhension, TNT ne m'a pas laissé un souvenir inoubliable lors de la seule et unique fois où j'ai eu affaire à eux.


----------



## Hareno (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Vous me faites tous envi avec vos machines, et je suis sur le point de craquer et quitter définitivement le PC ...  :rateau:


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> Je fais parti des gens qui se cachent
> Non en fait, je suivais l'action ailleurs mais finalement avec la livraison qui approche à grand pas, c'est pas plus mal de se regrouper avec ses pairs
> 
> D'abord, félicitations à ceux qui ont reçu ce magnifique objet !
> ...



Raconte !


----------



## missing (18 Décembre 2012)

Pour faire court : 
C'était pour la sortie du 1er iPad. 
Première livraison programmée pour le jeudi avant la sortie. L'iPad reste bloqué à Liège tout le mercredi et le jeudi. 
Livraison reprogrammées pour le lendemain. L'iPad quitte Liège pour .... Toulouse. C'est tellement plus simple que de l'envoyer directement au dépôt de Bordeaux. Le matin du vendredi est donc consacré au voyage jusqu'à Bordeaux. À 12h, un exception apparaît.
J'appelle donc TNT pour en savoir plus et si je serais toujours livré çe jour là.
On me répond "Euh... Je sais pas où est votre colis mais rappeler plus tard, on pourra peut être vous répondre". 
Je rappelle plus tard on me dit que ça sera trop tard pour la livraison mais qu'à la demande d'Apple il y aura peut être des livraisons le samedi. La dame prend mon numéro pour qu'on puisse me rappeler si c'est la cas.
Bien sur, je me fais livrer au boulot, et le samedi, personne ne bosse.
J'attends donc le coup de fil qui ne vient pas. Le vendredi soir, j'en déduis que la livraison se fera lundi. Déjà à ce stade, j'étais vert. Avec tous les reports de sortie de l'iPad avant et maintenant ça, ça faisait beaucoup 
Le samedi matin, coup de chance, je me lève tôt et je vois que le statut est passé en livraison...
Trajet express jusqu'au boulot et poireautage devant l'immeuble... J'avais ni les clefs, ni le code de l'alarme à cette époque.
Attente d'une heure pour voir un fourgon se pointer. Le type sort, lis les étiquettes sur l'interphone puis regarde un peu partout.
Et bien croyez le ou non, si je lui avais pas demandé ce qu'il cherchait, il serait réparti.
Bon pour être juste, c'était un sous traitant... Mais quand même !
Et à cette époque le suivi de livraison était pire que ce qu'il est aujourd'hui ! 

C'est surtout sur le coup de "je sais pas où il est" et de l'appel non effectué que je leur en veux un peu. On joue pas comme ça avec les nerfs des gens ! 

Bref, je préfère UPS, le chauffeur me connait un peu, et je les trouve plus rapide et plus pro.
Mais TNT a une chance de se rattraper demain


----------



## Supermanfr (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Bon et bien je vois que certain d'entre vous aperçoivent le bout du tunnel, je suis sincèrement content pour eux !

En ce qui me concerne, pour rappel en attente d'un "merge" avec Superdrive, réception de la facture par mail ce jour et débit CB sur mon compte en banque en date d'hier.
Toujours pas de numéro de suivi TNT...

Config : iMac 27, i7 3,4Ghz, 8Go RAM, 680MX, Fusion Drive 3To Apple Care SuperDrive
Commande : 30 Novembre 9h43
Préparation à l'expédition : 13 Décembre aux environ de 11h
Expédition : 14 Décembre à 14h27
Livraison : Prévu au plus tard le 31 Décembre
Réception : Pas encore


----------



## missing (18 Décembre 2012)

J'ai failli prendre le Superdrive en même temps aussi. 
J'ai bien fait de me décider à aller l'acheter à l'Apple Store plutôt.
Courage !


----------



## gecko20 (18 Décembre 2012)

félicitations à ceux qui ont eu leur Imac  cela donne  encore plus envie ^^


----------



## havez (18 Décembre 2012)

Finalement, ça y est, mon nouveau joujou est sur le point d'être expédié 
Ceux et celles qui sont également dans la deuxième vague de commande, préparez vous !


----------



## gecko20 (18 Décembre 2012)

tu as commandé vers quelle heure?


----------



## phil94470 (19 Décembre 2012)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Bon et bien je vois que certain d'entre vous aperçoivent le bout du tunnel, je suis sincèrement content pour eux !
> 
> ...



Je suis exactement dans ton cas (même date/heure de commande, même status, métrage en attente). J'ai aussi reçu la facture et été débité de ma CB. je table pour un N° de suivi le 19 et une livraison le 20 ou 21 (par analogie avec la livraison de mon Mac mini 2012)

Patiençe, on y est presque


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Décembre 2012)

Demain ça fera 1 an jour pour jour que je me suis fait voller mon iMac 2011.
L'expérience a été plutôt traumatisante, je paye celui ci avec l'argent de l'assurance.

Ça permettra de tourner la page !


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

"I just got off the phone with a very nice Apple rep who stated that orders are processed over the weekend. Also, *for 27" iMac BTO orders in the Dec 31 - Jan 7 range*,  the rep also stated that he expects our orders to go into the preparing  to ship stage anytime between today and at the latest Dec 24, and then  it will either ship out on Mon, Dec 24, Wed, Dec 26, or Thurs, Dec 27 at  the latest"
J'ai vu cela sur le site macrumors, si c'est vrai, c'est une bonne nouvelle pour nous^^ ( moins pour les gens qui doivent travailler pour apple)


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Demain ça fera 1 an jour pour jour que je me suis fait voller mon iMac 2011.
> L'expérience a été plutôt traumatisante, je paye celui ci avec l'argent de l'assurance.
> 
> Ça permettra de tourner la page !



 Et bien j&#8217;espère que tu vas très vite le recevoir !

En ce qui me concerne, ça de devrait plus tarder ! 

«*19 Dec 2012 05:46:02 	Bordeaux 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot.*» 

Du coup mon suivi est quasiment similaire à celui posté un peu plus haut pour en envoi à Bordeaux !
J&#8217;attends plus que le Out for delivery. La journée va être très longue


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

Rien de changer pour l'instant sur mon suivi : toujours à Garonor en transit depuis 6h40 hier


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

J'imagine que ça devrait plus tarder ! On a déjà établit que le tracking TNT était pas le meilleur qui soit.

On ne peut plus qu'espérer que la fusion avec UPS améliore les choses pour des prochaines commandes


----------



## Rafale-D (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Rien de changer pour l'instant sur mon suivi : toujours à Garonor en transit depuis 6h40 hier



Quel date t'annonce TNT normalement?


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Quel date t'annonce TNT normalement?



Le 20 décembre mais bon vu qu'il est parti depuis hier de Paris je pense que ça devrait être pour aujourd'hui comme les commandes ont semble t il 1 jour d'avance


----------



## Rafale-D (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Le 20 décembre mais bon vu qu'il est parti depuis hier de Paris je pense que ça devrait être pour aujourd'hui comme les commandes ont semble t il 1 jour d'avance



Ouai je pense aussi. Allez t'en fais pas. Tu va le recevoir


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

On croise les doigts, on touche du bois et tout et tout 

J'ai la même date de livraison annoncée et il est indiqué comme arrivé à destination. Si c'est bon pour moi, ça devrait être bon pour toi


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> On croise les doigts, on touche du bois et tout et tout
> 
> J'ai la même date de livraison annoncée et il est indiqué comme arrivé à destination. Si c'est bon pour moi, ça devrait être bon pour toi



Ouais je pense aussi.
J'espère


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2012)

yessssss !

commande du *03/12 *vers midi !
je suis passé en préparation pour expédition durant la nuit....


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

@ brunnno salaud   non sérieusement félicitations


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2012)

@gecko20 : 

et ensuite la phase "expédié" prend combien de temps à arriver ???


----------



## stevefr (19 Décembre 2012)

Petite question HS :

J'ai fait une timemachine de mon actuel macbook pro.
Ca ne posera pas de problème pour réimporter tout ça sur l'iMac ?


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> @gecko20 :
> 
> et ensuite la phase "expédié" prend combien de temps à arriver ???



entre 12 et 48 heures en moyenne... pas de réponse exacte possible par rapport ce que j'ai vu sur le forum de macrumors


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2012)

normalement non...
après ça dépend ce que tu veux  faire :

Soit tu veux récupérer la totalité du système, et dans ce cas tout ne sera pas forcément "clean" car selon l'OS de la sauvegarde il se peut que des applis ne voudront pas se lancer sans qques "réglages"

Soit tu veux juste récupérer qques documents, photos, films, et autres réglages... là c'est plus simple, il n'y a aucun soucis.

Par contre, pour la partition Bootcamp, c'est autre chose...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h03 ----------



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h04 ----------




gecko20 a dit:


> entre 12 et 48 heures en moyenne... pas de réponse exacte possible par rapport ce que j'ai vu sur le forum de macrumors




Donc livraison possible d'ici la fin de semaine prochaine... 
...et je serai encore en vacances pour installer tout ça


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

Eaglelouk a dit:


> Toujours "In Transit" depuis 7h du mat via Garonor.
> Je commence à croire que ça arrive en camion là  C'est râpé pour aujourd'hui en tout cas.



Et à Toulouse cela avance?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h08 ----------




Machead a dit:


> Bande de petits veinards  vous pensez que je vais recevoir le mien aujourd'hui aussi? Je suis de Rouen et ils m'annoncent une date de livraison pour le 20 décembre...
> 
> 18 Dec 2012 06:30:12 Garonor Road Hub Shipment In Transit.
> 18 Dec 2012 05:34:35 Garonor Road Hub Delay Due To Congestion En Route. Recovery Action Underway.
> ...


Tu avais aperçu le changement vers quelle heure?


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> normalement non...
> après ça dépend ce que tu veux  faire :
> 
> Soit tu veux récupérer la totalité du système, et dans ce cas tout ne sera pas forcément "clean" car selon l'OS de la sauvegarde il se peut que des applis ne voudront pas se lancer sans qques "réglages"
> ...


dommage qu'on n'a pas droit à fedex: livraison en 48 heures...


----------



## stevefr (19 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> normalement non...
> après ça dépend ce que tu veux faire :
> 
> Soit tu veux récupérer la totalité du système, et dans ce cas tout ne sera pas forcément "clean" car selon l'OS de la sauvegarde il se peut que des applis ne voudront pas se lancer sans qques "réglages"
> ...


 
C'est possible de filtrer et de n'importer que les apps et l'utilisateur ? (Donc les fichiers liés dans les répertoires de sa home ?


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

"19 Dec 2012 08:48:00 Bordeaux Out For Delivery." 

Enfin ! La journée va vraiment être très très très longue ! Et la nuit aussi


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

Moi j'ai rien c'est fou ça


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Moi j'ai rien c'est fou ça


  sachant qu'ils livrent jusqu'à très tard il te reste encore de l'espoir pour aujourd'hui, non?


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2012)

stevefr a dit:


> C'est possible de filtrer et de n'importer que les apps et l'utilisateur ? (Donc les fichiers liés dans les répertoires de sa home ?



Oui, au moment de récupérer ta sauvegarde tu as des cases à cocher pour indiquer ce que tu veux récupérer.

Mais pour en avoir déjà fait l'expérience, comme je te disais plus haut, pour ce qui est des applis, ça marche pas toujours à 100%.


----------



## Machead (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Et à Toulouse cela avance?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h08 ----------
> 
> ...




Salut, j'avais aperçu les changements hier matin! Sinon mon statut vient d'être mis à jour, le p'tit est à Rouen !!!!Et comme je vis à Rouen, je pense le recevoir aujourd'hui, le seul problème c'est que j'ai cours toute la journée...

Import reçu 
  																			19/12/2012 																		  																			08:57 																		 Rouen


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2012)

Machead a dit:


> Salut, j'avais aperçu les changements hier matin! Sinon mon statut vient d'être mis à jour, le p'tit est à Rouen !!!!Et comme je vis à Rouen, je pense le recevoir aujourd'hui, le seul problème c'est que j'ai cours toute la journée...



...c'est ballot ! 

_(non je déconne... )_


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Moi j'ai rien c'est fou ça



Ils doivent livrer à dos d'âne c'est pas possible. 
Il est même pas signalé comme arrivé à ton dépôt ?
Bon la journée ne fait que commencer, ça peut encore changer.


----------



## Machead (19 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> ...c'est ballot !
> 
> _(non je déconne... )_



j'avoue, je vois d'ici le petit avis de passage TNT dans la boite au lettre..et me voir hurler dans l'entrée NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNN.


----------



## macadamemusic (19 Décembre 2012)

18 Dec 2012     21:26:45     Pudong International Airport     Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
18 Dec 2012     19:24:06     Pudong International Airport     Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
18 Dec 2012     19:11:00     Shanghai                     Shipment In Transit. 
18 Dec 2012     18:52:19     Shanghai                     Shipment In Transit. 


Voici le statut de ma commande, depuis hier matin rien ne bouge.... vous aussi c'était le cas ?


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

Et Ben ! Ça avance à tous petits pas :
19 Dec 2012 	09:21:37 	Marseille 	Shipment In Transit. 
18 Dec 2012 	06:34:47 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 

Il est à Marseille et je suis à Toulon 
En espérant qu'ils n'en livrent pas au passage c'est à 30 minutes de chez moi.
Je pense que le traçage se fait de dépôts en dépôts donc à mon avis il est sur la route pour arriver au dépôt de Toulon d'ici peu.


----------



## Machead (19 Décembre 2012)

On sera livré dans la journée  Vous savez si on peut aller directement au dépôt récupérer le colis? Le dépot est à 10min de chez moi en voiture...alors plutôt que d'attendre une semaine qu'ils reviennent livrer... SI JAMAIS, ils doivent repasser


----------



## Rafale-D (19 Décembre 2012)

Machead a dit:


> On sera livré dans la journée  Vous savez si on peut aller directement au dépôt récupérer le colis? Le dépot est à 10min de chez moi en voiture...alors plutôt que d'attendre une semaine qu'ils reviennent livrer... SI JAMAIS, ils doivent repasser



JE CROIS, que lorsque TNT passe et que t'es pas là, il le depose dans le Colis Relay le plus proche. Tu peux le récupérer une heure aprés le passage de TNT chez toi.

J'essaye de retrouver où j'ai lu ça  et j'edite le message

EDIT : http://www.tnt.fr/BtoC/page_domicile_relais-colis.html


----------



## Machead (19 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> JE CROIS, que lorsque TNT passe et que t'es pas là, il le depose dans le Colis Relay le plus proche. Tu peux le récupérer une heure aprés le passage de TNT chez toi.
> 
> J'essaye de retrouver où j'ai lu ça  et j'edite le message
> 
> EDIT : http://www.tnt.fr/BtoC/page_domicile_relais-colis.html



Merci  mais je ne sais pas si il s'agit bien de ça...il indique une livraison de 8h à 13h, je crois que tu l'as reçu vachement tard dans la journée toi non?


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

Bon ben ça y est. Il est là. Ça va être dur d'attendre ce soir pour déballer tout ça...
Le carton va me tenir compagnie 
Bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore.


----------



## Rafale-D (19 Décembre 2012)

Machead a dit:


> Merci  mais je ne sais pas si il s'agit bien de ça...il indique une livraison de 8h à 13h, je crois que tu l'as reçu vachement tard dans la journée toi non?



Oui en effet je l'ai reçu bien tard. Mais bon ça te laisse une chance qu'il soit passer ce matin.
TNT t'a appelé ou pas encore?

PS : Je viens de faire un Bench de l'iMac, je suis a 13 980 =D
Et dire que j'avais un MacBook Alu 13" qui avait un score d'a peine 2100 ...
Ca me change la vie. Je viens d'installer Assassin's Creed 3, ça tourne a fond en résolution native.
Fiou moi qui était pas un gamer à la base (enfin sur PS3 uniquement) ca me refait comme il faut


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas trop comment ils gèrent.
En ayant le statut en transit depuis Marseille ça veut dire qu'il est en cours de route vers mon dépôt ?
(Qui se trouvent à 60 km)


----------



## macadamemusic (19 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Oui en effet je l'ai reçu bien tard. Mais bon ça te laisse une chance qu'il soit passer ce matin.
> TNT t'a appelé ou pas encore?
> 
> PS : Je viens de faire un Bench de l'iMac, je suis a 13 980 =D
> ...




Salut rafale ! et félicitation pour ton imac !!!! as tu l'occasion de tester Battlefield 3 ???

Ton fusion drive c'est 1 to c'est ça ?


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop comment ils gèrent.
> En ayant le statut en transit depuis Marseille ça veut dire qu'il est en cours de route vers mon dépôt ?
> (Qui se trouvent à 60 km)



Oui. Tant que t'as pas le "import reçu", tu passeras jamais à "En cours de livraison".
En espérant qu'ils prennent pas la journée pour faire ces malheureux 60 km.


----------



## Rafale-D (19 Décembre 2012)

macadamemusic a dit:


> Salut rafale ! et félicitation pour ton imac !!!! as tu l'occasion de tester Battlefield 3 ???
> 
> Ton fusion drive c'est 1 to c'est ça ?



Je suis en train d'installer une floppé de Jeu. 
Battlefield 3, Modern warfare 3 et Balc OPS II, Far Cry 3, Max Payne 3, NFS MW, ...
Je ferais des vidéos ingame avec le FPS et les settings dans l'aprem je pense 

Edit : Oui Fusion Drive 1To. Mais j'ai environ 3To en externe (j'attend mes boiters USB 3 dans la journée)


----------



## stevefr (19 Décembre 2012)

19 Dec 2012 10:52:00 Brussels Shipment Delivered In Good Condition.

Vivement la fin du boulot ce soir !


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

stevefr a dit:


> 19 Dec 2012 10:52:00 Brussels Shipment Delivered In Good Condition.
> 
> Vivement la fin du boulot ce soir !



Ah toi aussi ?


----------



## macadamemusic (19 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Je suis en train d'installer une floppé de Jeu.
> Battlefield 3, Modern warfare 3 et Balc OPS II, Far Cry 3, Max Payne 3, NFS MW, ...
> Je ferais des vidéos ingame avec le FPS et les settings dans l'aprem je pense
> 
> Edit : Oui Fusion Drive 1To. Mais j'ai environ 3To en externe (j'attend mes boiters USB 3 dans la journée)




OMGGGG j'ai hâte de voir pour BF3 !!! par contre j'ai fais la connerie de prendre le 3to fusion drive...

j'espère que bootcamp sera mis à jours pour supporter ça....


----------



## jeantro (19 Décembre 2012)

stephane83 je n'en reviens pas je me suis connecté ce matin pensant voir que tu était en attente de livraison et je vois que toujours rien franchement c'est de l'abus surtout qu'ils avaient spécifié cette date

j'espère qu'ils te le liveront avant la fin de journée


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> Oui. Tant que t'as pas le "import reçu", tu passeras jamais à "En cours de livraison".
> En espérant qu'ils prennent pas la journée pour faire ces malheureux 60 km.


C'est bizarre leur histoire hier le gars de tnt me confirmait qu'il venait directement de Paris à Toulon et aujourd'hui il passe par Marseille 
Bon je ne pense pas qu'il peut y avoir d''autres étapes intermédiaires ( et qu'ils livrent du coup quelques villes au passage ) entre Marseille et Toulon et qu'il s'agit des déplacements principaux de dépôts à dépôts.
De plus au téléphone ils ne semblent pas du tout informé de quoique ce soit tant ils se contredisent donc je me demande comment savoir si ma commande est au dépôt et si je décide d'aller la chercher directement (vu qu'il se trouve à 10 minutes de chez moi) comment devrais je m'y prendre?
Les appeler afin qu'ils se mettent en contact avec le dépôt ?


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

Pourquoi est-ce que tu ne vas pas directement au dépôt ? Au moins ils pourront te répondre avec certitude (enfin j'espère...).


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> Pourquoi est-ce que tu ne vas pas directement au dépôt ? Au moins ils pourront te répondre avec certitude (enfin j'espère...).


Comme il est en transit de Marseille que depuis 9h40 j'attends la fin d'après midi si mon statut reste inchangé.
Et puis je ne sais pas si le statut import recu ou out of delivery peuvent apparaître en après midi.
Mais on peut débarquer comme ca ?
Il faut se présenter avec une pièce d'identité c'est suffisant je pense?
Mais bon la livraison était estimée au 20 donc au moins le côté positif des choses c'est que pour demain c'est certain

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------




Rafale-D a dit:


> Je suis en train d'installer une floppé de Jeu.
> Battlefield 3, Modern warfare 3 et Balc OPS II, Far Cry 3, Max Payne 3, NFS MW, ...
> Je ferais des vidéos ingame avec le FPS et les settings dans l'aprem je pense
> 
> Edit : Oui Fusion Drive 1To. Mais j'ai environ 3To en externe (j'attend mes boiters USB 3 dans la journée)



Et toi tu n'as pas choisi ton pseudo par hasard !!!


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Comme il est en transit de Marseille que depuis 9h40 j'attends la fin d'après midi si mon statut reste inchangé.
> Et puis je ne sais pas si le statut import recu ou out of delivery peuvent apparaître en après midi.
> Mais on peut débarquer comme ca ?
> Il faut se présenter avec une pièce d'identité c'est suffisant je pense?
> Mais bon la livraison était estimée au 20 donc au moins le côté positif des choses c'est que pour demain c'est certain



Si tu débarques ils auront pas trop le choix de te dire ce qu'ils savent.
Ça coûte rien et puis t'as rien à perdre


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

Import reçu		 19/12/2012	 11:44	Toulon International
Que dois je faire?


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

Regarde à quelle heure ton dépôt ferme et laisse un peu de temps pour voir si ils passent te le livrer


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> Regarde à quelle heure ton dépôt ferme et laisse un peu de temps pour voir si ils passent te le livrer



Et quoi!!!
Je suis un grand garçon moi 
J'ai appelé tnt en leur demandant si je pouvais venir le chercher (j'en peux plus moi:sleep
Ils préviennent le dépôt de Toulon et je peux dès à présent le retirer avec le numéro de suivi et pièce d'identité.
Je me prépare et j'y vais ok! 
Bon je reviens un peu tout à l'heure juste pour dire qu'il est là mais bon je risque fort de m'absenter cet après midi : c'est tout un cérémonial que j'opère pour l'arrivée du divin imac


----------



## Eaglelouk (19 Décembre 2012)

J'ai eu le mien ce matin à 9h !


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

On dirait que c'est le grand jour pour tout le monde ! 



stéphane83 a dit:


> Et quoi!!!
> Je suis un grand garçon moi
> J'ai appelé tnt en leur demandant si je pouvais venir le chercher (j'en peux plus moi:sleep
> Ils préviennent le dépôt de Toulon et je peux dès à présent le retirer avec le numéro de suivi et pièce d'identité.
> ...



Ils ont prévu combien de temps pour prévenir ? Si ça se trouve,  sera déjà parti dans un camion


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> On dirait que c'est le grand jour pour tout le monde !
> 
> 
> 
> Ils ont prévu combien de temps pour prévenir ? Si ça se trouve,  sera déjà parti dans un camion



J'y vais !!!!!!


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

et en arrivant il voit le camion partir avec son Imac 
Mais non je ne suis pas jaloux, je veux juste aussi mon Précieux


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> et en arrivant il voit le camion partir avec son Imac
> Mais non je ne suis pas jaloux, je veux juste aussi mon Précieux



C'est presque ça à quelques heures près !
En effet, je me suis déplacé pour rien étant donné le décalage des mises à jour : le camion est parti depuis 11h30 pour les livraisons de l'après midi donc wait and see.
Bloqué à la maison à attendre le père Noël


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

Bon au moins il devrait arriver, c'est déjà ça


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> Bon au moins il devrait arriver, c'est déjà ça



Ouais bon vais faire une petite sieste à plus : que d'émotions !:sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------

19 Dec 2012 	13:27:00 	Toulon International 	Out For Delivery. 
Je me recouche...tout en gardant un &#339;il ouvert ou du moins en tendant l'oreille


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Décembre 2012)

tu as vérifier que l'interphone fonctionnait ?


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ouais bon vais faire une petite sieste à plus : que d'émotions !:sleep:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------
> 
> ...



NB: du coup j'ai deux commandes prévues pour aujourd'hui.
Me suis fait plaizzz hier sur l'Apple Store me suis commandé un clavier maître Axiom et la livraison est prévue aujourd'hui du coup par UPS.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------




Supermanfr a dit:


> tu as vérifier que l'interphone fonctionnait ?



Ouais j'ai mis des ballons aussi pour qu'il trouve ma maison
Tu sais comme pour les anniversaires


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

fais gaffe que ton voisin n'échange pas son numéro de maison aujourd'hui avec le tien


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

Gecko20 tu as une sacrée intuition !
À croire que çela n'arrive qu'à moi :

Le gars de TNT appelle me demandant de descendre pour réceptionner le colis...
Il ne le trouve pas et s'aperçoit qu'il l'a inversé et me dit tranquille qu'il me tient au courant mais que c'est pas certain qu'il repasse aujourd'hui car surchargé...:sleep:
Moi pas content !
Affaire vite réglée j'appelle le centre de Toulon pour les informer et qu'ils me règlent ça au plus vite.
Rappel de TNT : un autre livreur est allé récupérer le colis et le ramènera au dépôt à 16h...
Pour une première expérience TNT honnêtement ça me laisse un peu perplexe:hein:


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Gecko20 tu as une sacrée intuition !
> À croire que çela n'arrive qu'à moi :
> 
> Le gars de TNT appelle me demandant de descendre pour réceptionner le colis...
> ...



mdr, désolé mais celle là n'est pas mal  on ne te l'avait jamais fait celle là
Non tu ne tueras pas le livreur


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

Non mais bon ça craint quoi la ! Pour ma part, je ne suis pas à un jour près mais c'est surtout le fait d'inverser un colis d'une valeur de 2000 euros avec une petite enveloppe à bulle.
C'est pas très rassurant quoi...


----------



## macadamemusic (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Non mais bon ça craint quoi la ! Pour ma part, je ne suis pas à un jour près mais c'est surtout le fait d'inverser un colis d'une valeur de 2000 euros avec une petite enveloppe à bulle.
> C'est pas très rassurant quoi...



Purée..... tu vas vraiment le savouré ton iMac avec toutes ces histoires !!! 

Je vois que tu fais de la musique aussi ? tu utilise Logic ?


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

macadamemusic a dit:


> Purée..... tu vas vraiment le savouré ton iMac avec toutes ces histoires !!!
> 
> Je vois que tu fais de la musique aussi ? tu utilise Logic ?



Oui, je viens de recevoir l'Axiom Pro 49 de M Audio tu connais un peu ce genre de matos?


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

Ça te fera une histoire à raconter en soirée 
Je vois qu'ils se sont pas vraiment améliorés chez TNT, ça fait peur.


----------



## macadamemusic (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui, je viens de recevoir l'Axiom Pro 49 de M Audio tu connais un peu ce genre de matos?



Yesss ! très bon clavier ! j'avais une interface m audio firewire 410, là je suis sur une Apogee Duet (je doit dailleurs commandé l'adaptateur firewire > thunderbolt)

M Audio fait vraiment des bon produits !!! sinon en clavier je suis sur le akai mpk 61

J'utilise également en dehors de la MAO un roland fantom g6 et la mv 8800

Tu fais quel type de musique ?


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

macadamemusic a dit:


> Yesss ! très bon clavier ! j'avais une interface m audio firewire 410, là je suis sur une Apogee Duet (je doit d&#8217;ailleurs commandé l'adaptateur firewire > thunderbolt)
> 
> M Audio fait vraiment des bon produits !!! sinon en clavier je suis sur le akai mpk 61
> 
> ...



J'ai une interface Apogee One USB également : très bon produit avec petit micro incorporé d'ailleurs fort pratique.

En fait je débute un peu avec ces claviers de type maître et leurs utilisations avec Logic.
J'ai un peu analysé et comparé les différentes marques et je l'ai testé un peu en boutique : les touches sont correctes et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire il se configure automaquement avec Logic et c'est l'argument essentiel pour moi.

Je ne sais pas s'il faut installer des pilotes pour qu'il soit totalement assimilé à Logic je verrai je suis pas préssé.

En fait je ne suis pas pro mais j'ai joué dans quelques groupes comme bassiste et là je commence à m'intéresser à la MAO et au piano.
Je joue principalement du Funk Rock et du Jazz.
Prince, George Clinton, Sly and The Family Stone,Marcus Miller Red Hot.
J'aime aussi Gainsbourg, Michel Berger, et récemment coup de foudre (c'est pas des blagues) pour Richard Gotainer : artiste sous estimé mais des compos terribles et des live hyper funky bien au delà de M ou d'un certain Sinclair.
Et toi?


----------



## macadamemusic (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> J'ai une interface Apogee One USB également : très bon produit avec petit micro incorporé d'ailleurs fort pratique.
> 
> En fait je débute un peu avec ces claviers de type maître et leurs utilisations avec Logic.
> J'ai un peu analysé et comparé les différentes marques et je l'ai testé un peu en boutique : les touches sont correctes et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire il se configure automaquement avec Logic et c'est l'argument essentiel pour moi.
> ...



Très bon répertoire ! ! ! J'écoute un peu tout ce que tu as cité, surtout mon père, étant curieux je pioche dans sa musique. Sinon à titre personnel je fais de la production orienté hip-hop funky voir jazzy, je m'inspire du jazz etc... je trouve que c'est le style le plus pertinent pour avoir de bonne bases musicales pour des compos au clavier (basse, piano, cuivres etc...) sinon j'uitlise pas mal de sample donc j'écoute beaucoup de musique.

Pour ce qui est de ton clavier, tu n'auras sans doute pas à installer de pilotes pour qu'il s'intègre parfaitement à Logic, tu vas avoir un excellent confort à utiliser ce clavier ! 

Il me tarde vraiment de recevoir l'imac et installer tous mes plugin logic etc.... 

Quand est il pour le tiens ? tu le récupère donc ce soir ?


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

je crois que stéphane doit être au dépôt là


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

Me revoilà :mouais:
Si je peux me permettre""OUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"
Un grand cri de soulagement : je décompresse après cette longue semaine périlleuse !
Ils m'auront tout fait TNT...
Vous l'aurez compris mon joujou est là enfin mais encore dans son carton de transport.
J'hésite j'hésite : attendre le 25 et le mettre au pied du sapin? 
Mon imac étant là nous pouvons verrouiller ce sujet 

Plus sérieusement, je vais un peu me changer les idées faire un peu durer le plaisir et on je repasserai dans la soirée 
Merci à vous pour cet agréable périple !


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Me revoilà :mouais:
> Si je peux me permettre""OUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"
> Un grand cri de soulagement : je décompresse après cette longue semaine périlleuse !
> Ils m'auront tout fait TNT...
> ...


  le mettre au pied du sapin... hm pas sûr qu'on voit encore le sapin après 
Allez amuse toi bien ^^


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> je crois que stéphane doit être au dépôt là


Tu es médium avoue!


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

Pour ma part j'ai tranché cette question de la manière suivante : j'ai pas de sapin 

Content que ton aventure soit enfin terminée ! Profite bien de ta nouvelle machine, tu l'as bien méritée ! TNT n'a pas vraiment été gentil avec toi


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> J'hésite j'hésite : attendre le 25 et le mettre au pied du sapin?



Cruel dilemme que jespère bien me poser rapidement !


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

Question peut être stupide:
J'ai pu acquérir de la ram Crucial compatible bien sûr à ce modèle lors du Black Friday.
J'ai deux fois 8Go à rajouter donc.
D'après vous je le fais "à froid" après avoir déballé l'ordinateur ou bien ensuite  lorsque j'aurai tout installé et migré?


----------



## subsole (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Question peut être stupide:
> J'ai pu acquérir de la ram Crucial compatible bien sûr à ce modèle lors du Black Friday.
> J'ai deux fois 8Go à rajouter donc.
> D'après vous je le fais "à froid" après avoir déballé l'ordinateur ou bien ensuite  lorsque j'aurai tout installé et migré?



Bonjour,
Je testerais la bête avant tout.


----------



## macadamemusic (19 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Question peut être stupide:
> J'ai pu acquérir de la ram Crucial compatible bien sûr à ce modèle lors du Black Friday.
> J'ai deux fois 8Go à rajouter donc.
> D'après vous je le fais "à froid" après avoir déballé l'ordinateur ou bien ensuite  lorsque j'aurai tout installé et migré?




On peut donc rajouter 2x 8go sur les deux ports disponibles et avoir 2x4go + 2x8go ? 

je pensais qu'il fallait absolument avoir les même barrettes sur chaque port, a moins que ça fonctionne en dual par paire


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je testerais la bête avant tout.


exactement, pas qu'apple dit après en cas de pépin, que tu as fait une fausse manip... d'abord vérifie tout

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h39 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Tu es médium avoue!


  hm alors seulement pour les autres, car je ne vois hélas rien en ce qui concerne mon Imac 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------




macadamemusic a dit:


> On peut donc rajouter 2x 8go sur les deux ports disponibles et avoir 2x4go + 2x8go ?
> 
> je pensais qu'il fallait absolument avoir les même barrettes sur chaque port, a moins que ça fonctionne en dual par paire



elles fonctionnent en dual:1 et 3, 2 et 4 ( les ports) (mais non je ne lis pas du tout tous les postes sur macrumors.com  )


----------



## phil94470 (19 Décembre 2012)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Cruel dilemme que jespère bien me poser rapidement !



Ca bouge pour nous: le transporteur final est défini (pas encore visible ni N° de suivi) : mais pour mon Mac Mini, j'avais reçu la bête le lendemain: ça va bouger ce soir


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Décembre 2012)

macadamemusic a dit:


> On peut donc rajouter 2x 8go sur les deux ports disponibles et avoir 2x4go + 2x8go ?
> 
> je pensais qu'il fallait absolument avoir les même barrettes sur chaque port, a moins que ça fonctionne en dual par paire



Bien sûr en général il faut juste que les barettes de chaque paire de slot soient de capacités identiques.
Tu peux avoir 2*2 avec 2*4
Du 2*8 avec du 2*4
Du 2*8 avec du 2*8
Sur les modèles 2011 et antérieurs les paires de slots étaient côte à côte sous la trappe.
Par contre sur les nouveaux 2012 je ne sais pas comment ils se positionnent encore.
Il faut juste regarder comment sont logés ceux d'origine et simplement ajouter les deux barrettes de ram supplémentaires.


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

les driver pour la 680 mx viennent de sortir pour windows (bootcamp): les gars tenez vous bien battelfield trois avec tous les options en version max, 2560x1440 a encore une moyenne de 30 fps sans aucun lag???? pu*ain (désolé pour le gros mot) cela va être le premier Imac, avec lequel on peut jouer tous les nouveau jeux sans modération
hm je deviens fou


----------



## macadamemusic (19 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> les driver pour la 680 mx viennent de sortir pour windows (bootcamp): les gars tenez vous bien battelfield trois avec tous les options en version max, 2560x1440 a encore une moyenne de 30 fps sans aucun lag???? pu*ain (désolé pour le gros mot) cela va être le premier Imac, avec lequel on peut jouer tous les nouveau jeux sans modération
> hm je deviens fou



Jaiiiiiiiime entendre çaaaaa !!!!!

J'utilise aussi bootcamp pour BF3 !!!!!! J'ai hate de voir la video et les test de Rafale-D !!! 

J'en peux plus d'attendre mon iMac !!!


----------



## phil94470 (19 Décembre 2012)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Cruel dilemme que jespère bien me poser rapidement !



ça y est! livraison par TNT prévue demain ou vendredi.

Et toi ?


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Décembre 2012)

phil94470 a dit:


> ça y est! livraison par TNT prévue demain ou vendredi.
> 
> Et toi ?



Alors ce soir je rentre du boulot et je trouve dans la boite au lettre....

... le certificat de l'Apple Care, super 

Je vérifie mon suivi de livraison pour la 422e fois de la journé avec l'app "Delivery" sur mon iPhone. Et la je vois, oh miracle, que c'est passé en "Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimé)".

J'espère que ça va bouger aussi !


----------



## SilverSkies (19 Décembre 2012)

Expédié depuis plus de 48h et toujours aucun suivi possible...


----------



## Rafale-D (19 Décembre 2012)

macadamemusic a dit:
			
		

> Jaiiiiiiiime entendre çaaaaa !!!!!
> 
> J'utilise aussi bootcamp pour BF3 !!!!!! J'ai hate de voir la video et les test de Rafale-D !!!
> 
> ...



Fiou j'ai galérer comme un porc aujourd'hui.. Installation de Windows 8, mais j'ai pas réussi a le cracker correctement. Et la clé que j'avais acheter pour ma copine je ne peux pas l'utiliser pour moi (je voulais transferer sa licence vu qu'elle n'utilise plus son PC et que je lui ai filer mon Mac)

Du coup reinstall de Seven tranquil, puis instal des jeux.

Je fais un ti montage de Diablo III. Pas vraiment un test, mais juste une vidéo où on me vois jouer (comme une merde) avec les settings a fond et le FPS en haut.

Globalement sur Diablo III c'est 60 FPS constant tout au max et en résolution nativ.

Je poste dés que c'est sur youtube.
Ensuite j'attaque Battlefield pour toi


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2012)

Commande du 03/12 vers midi :

Statut expédiée !!!!!

_(Mail + SMS reçus)_


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Fiou j'ai galérer comme un porc aujourd'hui.. Installation de Windows 8, mais j'ai pas réussi a le cracker correctement. Et la clé que j'avais acheter pour ma copine je ne peux pas l'utiliser pour moi (je voulais transferer sa licence vu qu'elle n'utilise plus son PC et que je lui ai filer mon Mac)
> 
> Du coup reinstall de Seven tranquil, puis instal des jeux.
> 
> ...


ps tu as vu que de nouveaux drivers pour windows pour ta 680 mx existent?
http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/54629
merci pour tes infos 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h24 ----------




brunnno a dit:


> Commande du 03/12 vers midi :
> 
> Statut expédiée !!!!!
> 
> _(Mail + SMS reçus)_


félicitations


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2012)

Ça m'étonnerait que Bootcamp accepte les drivers Nvidia...


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> Ça m'étonnerait que Bootcamp accepte les drivers Nvidia...


ben d'après un forum sur macrumors ces drivers ont un résultat plus que positif et tournent sans problème dans bootcamp:
"Performance Boost  Increases performance for GeForce 400/500/600 Series  GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 306.97 WHQL drivers. Results will  vary depending on your GPU and system configuration:
GeForce GTX 680: 
&#9702;Up to 38% in Far Cry 3
&#9702;Up to 26% in Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
&#9702;Up to 16% in Battlefield 3
&#9702;Up to 18% in Assassin's Creed III
&#9702;Up to 9% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
&#9702;Up to 6% in Medal of Honor: Warfighter
&#9702;Up to 6% in StarCraft II
&#9702;Up to 6% in Dragon Age II
&#9702;Up to 6% in Batman: Arkham City
&#9702;Up to 5% in S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat"


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Décembre 2012)

phil94470 a dit:


> ça y est! livraison par TNT prévue demain ou vendredi.
> 
> Et toi ?



Ça y est la livraison vient de passer à estimer à vendredi 21 mais toujours pas de suivi TNT


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> ben d'après un forum sur macrumors ces drivers ont un résultat plus que positif et tournent sans problème dans bootcamp:
> "Performance Boost  Increases performance for GeForce 400/500/600 Series  GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 306.97 WHQL drivers. Results will  vary depending on your GPU and system configuration:
> GeForce GTX 680:
> &#9702;Up to 38% in Far Cry 3
> ...



Y a un truc qui m'échappe : 
Normalement macOs n'accepte que les drivers signés par Apple. 
Perso, je n'ai jamais réussi à installer un driver venant de chez Nvidia. 
Dites moi comment vous faite...


----------



## Rafale-D (19 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> ps tu as vu que de nouveaux drivers pour windows pour ta 680 mx existent?
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/54629
> merci pour tes infos
> 
> ...



Oui j'ai vu les nouveaux drivers. Ils sont en Beta depuis quelques jours dejà. Je les ai installer dés que Windows était prêt.

Bon tu sera heureux, Battlefield tourne en ... ULTRA en 2560*1440.

J'ai un FPS aléatoire entre 30 et 45. C'est vraiment jouable.
Je vair filmer encore une tite partie, ensuite je monte et j'upload 

brunooo : Les Drivers Nvidia sont uniquement pour Windows


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

mac os n'accepte pas, mais j'ai bien mis pour windows, c.-à-d. seulement dans Windows après avoir l'installé celui-ci par Bootcamp --> Windows tire toujours plus de profit pour les jeux de la carte graphique que Mac Os, les driver de Mac "sous-estime" hélas toujours la carte graphique en ce qui concernent les jeux...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------




Rafale-D a dit:


> Oui j'ai vu les nouveaux drivers. Ils sont en Beta depuis quelques jours dejà. Je les ai installer dés que Windows était prêt.
> 
> Bon tu sera heureux, Battlefield tourne en ... ULTRA en 2560*1440.
> 
> ...



fonce,
j'attends ta review depuis cet aprèm (je ne dois pas être le seul) pour nous faire saliver avant l'arrivée de notre Imac
Ps ces drivers ne sont même pas encore spécifique à la 680 mx (plutôt pour la 675 Mx) alors il y a même encore de la marge ^^


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2012)

J'ai bien compris qu'on parlait de Windows 
Mais j'ai lu pas mal de sujet la dessus, et moi même j'ai déjà essayé sans succès de mettre une carte Nvidia Apple à jour....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------

Le MSG était systématiquement pilote non signé ou pilote non adapté


----------



## Rafale-D (19 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> J'ai bien compris qu'on parlait de Windows
> Mais j'ai lu pas mal de sujet la dessus, et moi même j'ai déjà essayé sans succès de mettre une carte Nvidia Apple à jour....
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------
> ...



Ah, étrange j'ai jamais eu de problème. Je lance l'install du driver et hop c'est bon.

EDIT : Vidéos en cours d'upload


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> J'ai bien compris qu'on parlait de Windows
> Mais j'ai lu pas mal de sujet la dessus, et moi même j'ai déjà essayé sans succès de mettre une carte Nvidia Apple à jour....
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------
> ...


ah ok, ben là il ne semble pas y avoir de problèmes, il y a même des gens sur macrumors qui sont bouche bée: ils ont dit que jamais avant l'installation de windows 7 se passait si bien sur un mac que sur le nouvel Imac ^^( à part pour les 3 TB :rateau:, mais bon là le prob ne vient pas de mac...)


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2012)

Ok, ça doit être dû a Bootcamp 5...

C'est super tout ça. 
J'ai aussi black ops, farcry III qui attendent.


----------



## Machead (19 Décembre 2012)

Imac reçu  ils ont bien un jour d'avance !!!


----------



## Rafale-D (19 Décembre 2012)

Diablo III sur iMac avec GTX 680 MX.

Je suis pas un podcasteur, donc j'ai fait un montage grossier hein 

URL : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1eh_3f80gE

[YOUTUBE]x1eh_3f80gE[/YOUTUBE]


La vidéo de Battlefield 3 arrive bientôt


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Décembre 2012)

Et voilà le suivi TNT tant attendu :

19 Dec 2012 	19:06:00 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit. 

Pour rappel il s'agit d'un regroupement avec un Superdrive


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

je crois que stéphane est tombé amoureux de son "petit" imac, on l'entend plus du tout 
ps pour la plupart des envois on est maintenant le 30 le soir, voir même les premiers jours de décembre: la plupart de ceux qui l'ont commandé jusqu'au trois vont sûrement l'avoir avant nouvel an 
ps stéphane si j'ai raison je vais changer de métier et devenir medium XD


----------



## Rafale-D (19 Décembre 2012)

Battlefield 3 sur iMac GTX 680 MX

Url : http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5hAZlSHVqw8

[YOUTUBE]5hAZlSHVqw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jeantro (19 Décembre 2012)

stephane je suis content de voir ce soir que tu as reçu ton imac

maintenant si vous avez des photos de votre précieux n'hésitez pas


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

Rafale-D a dit:


> Battlefield 3 sur iMac GTX 680 MX
> 
> Url : http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5hAZlSHVqw8
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5hAZlSHVqw8[/YOUTUBE]


merci Rafale-D 
j'aurai pas cru qu'une carte graphique de portable envoi du lourd comme cette petite merveille


----------



## Supermanfr (19 Décembre 2012)

Ça bouge :

19 Dec 2012 	21:35:06 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
19 Dec 2012 	21:18:06 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
19 Dec 2012 	20:40:02 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
19 Dec 2012 	19:06:00 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit.


----------



## Rafale-D (19 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> merci Rafale-D
> j'aurai pas cru qu'une carte graphique de portable envoi du lourd comme cette petite merveille



Elle se rapproche vraiment des cartes "Desktop". En tout cas je regrette pas mon achat. Cet iMac me fera facile 4/5 ans je pense. 

45/50 FPS en Elevé sur NFS Most Wanted... Bon c'est bon, je crois que TOUT les jeux passent sans problème sur cette carte.


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

Héhé faudra jouer un de ces 4 tous ensemble sur un jeu ensemble sur la toile ;-)


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

​Un peu de poésie, et le nouveau membre de la famille en vedette 

Très très content de mon achat ! Ecran magnifique, silencieux, rapide... Une très très belle machine.
Bon j'ai mon vénérable MacBook Pro 17" (Début 2009) qui gâche un peu le silence. Mais je vais pas lui en vouloir, je suis en plein transfert. 

Et je suis bien content qu'elle est été un peu allégée. 3 km à pied avec la machine à la main, t'es bien content d'arriver chez toi  Mais c'est bon pour la santé


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

et pour ce qui concerne la chaleur, pas de prob?


----------



## missing (19 Décembre 2012)

Pour ma part, je lui ai pas fait faire de choses vraiment intensives, uniquemement du transfert de fichier pour l'instant et il n'est même pas un peu chaud.
J'imagine que les joueurs ont du avoir un peu plus chaud que moi.
Mais d'après ce que j'ai lu, il chauffe surtout au niveau de la ventilation.


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

ok merci


----------



## Rafale-D (19 Décembre 2012)

Le ventilateur s'active assez peu (j'ai fait un gros rendu 3d hier pour tester), le ventilo n'a pas bouger de ses 1200 tours/min.

Sur Battlefield on l'entend ronronner un peu, mais dés qu'on quitte le jeu il se calme direct. Pas comme mon Macbook qui m'était 3 plombe avant de revenir a une vitesse normal.

Aucune chauffe sur les bord de l'écran. La seule chaleur que j'ai senti était au niveau de la sortie d'air, donc logique que ça soit chaud ici.

L'imac est super silencieux, les seules choses que j'entend autour de moi ce sont mes DD externes. 
C'est incroyable comment il font du bordel alors qu'avant je ne les entendais pas du tout !!!

J'viens de tester vite fait Far Cry, Je peux pousser tout en Hight en réso native. Faut pas trop pousser l'AA par contre.


----------



## gecko20 (19 Décembre 2012)

ok encore une fois merci pour vos premières impressions, je sens que je vais de nouveau aller faire une tour chez mon premium reseller pour voir si sur un mal entendu mon imac serait déjà dispo 
ps regardez ceci:
[YOUTUBE]RIyhPwNqclM[/YOUTUBE]
cela donne envie non?


----------



## boumbo78 (19 Décembre 2012)

Mon Imac 27 configuré haut de gamme arrive vendredi 21/12 !!! trop content ! juste pour Noel  j'ai eu chaud



3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
3TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5


----------



## gecko20 (20 Décembre 2012)

Je crois stéphane est en train de roupiller la tête sur le clavier, les bras au tour de son nouvel Imac 
Bonne nuit les amis


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> stephane je suis content de voir ce soir que tu as reçu ton imac
> 
> maintenant si vous avez des photos de votre précieux n'hésitez pas



Merci de vous préoccuper autant de moi 
En effet, j'ai passé la soirée et une partie de la nuit à transférer mes données et à apprécier cette machine.
J'ai du galèrer un peu car je n'avais pas récupérer certaines sauvegardes importantes, entre autres une photothèque Arperture et le fichier 1password stockés au fin fond de mes anciennes sauvegardes Time Capsule.
Mais à partir d'un nouvel imac il faut savoir que la connexion à Time capsule via Time machine ne permet pas un accès aux sauvegardes d'un ancien ordinateur.
Car pour chaque nouvel ordinateur Time machine créé une image disque à l'intérieur du dossier du disque AirPort Time capsule.
L'astuce est de ne pas se rendre directement dans les préférences Time machine mais d'accéder au Time capsule par le Finder : de sélectionner le disque AirPort et nous pouvons apercevoir l'ancienne image disque du précédent ordinateur.
Parfois il y en a une créée pour chaque ordinateur.

Il faut sélectionner la bonne et elle se monte sur le bureau.
À partir de là se rendre dans la barre des menus et cliquer sur l'icône Time machine pour sélectionner à "partir d'un autre disque" : il suffit de repérer l'image disque que nous avons monté et Time machine s'exécute donc à partir d'une ancienne sauvegarde provenant d'un autre ordinateur ( le plus difficile pour était de retrouver mon fichier 1password qui se trouvait dans le dossier bibliothèque utilisateur, bref...)
J'avoue avoir chercher un moment mais j'y suis arrivé.
Par contre, choses étranges:
-Mon trackpad fonctionnait parfaitement au tout début puis lors de la mise à jour EFI problème avec celui ci :
Il devient totalement incontrôlable, sautille d'un point à l'autre avec des saccades et se fige complètement malgré le fait qu'il soit parfaitement jumelé : le voyant clignote constamment et il est inutilisable malgré qu'il soit jumelé.
La souris fonctionne par contre parfaitement.
- La connexion internet est très lente et les applications nécessitant une connexion s'ouvrent très lentement : Mail, iTunes et safari.
Il me semble que c'est dû aux ralentissements inévitables lors des premiers temps d'utilisation d'une nouvelle machine : indexation, compososants pas encore rodés, etc...
Car le chargement de Mountain Lion à partir de la partition de secours s'est fait rapidement.

Bref, pour en revenir au trackpad, j'aurai aimé avoir quelques retours pour ceux utilisant sur leurs nouvelles machines et si le problème est aussi constaté.
Existe t il des astuces pour les trackpad capricieux ?
Est ce un problème logiciel ou le rodage de la machine qui influent sur le bon fonctionnement de celui ci?
Ou peut être un problème matériel ?
J'irai probablement le tester et le remplacer demain à la FNAC car ça me parait bizarre.
Sinon à part la lenteur excessive du système (je pense que c'est normal pendant un certain temps) la machine est vraiment surprenante en terme de design.
Je tenterai de prendre des photos aujourd'hui !
À très bientôt,
Stéphane


----------



## Azuritesud (20 Décembre 2012)

Ben non ce n'est pas normal cette lenteur .

Si c'est suite à la mise à jour Efi, il faut chercher de ce côté.


----------



## missing (20 Décembre 2012)

Tout fonctionne très bien de mon côté. Par contre, je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour EFI puisqu'elle ne m'a pas été proposée.
Quand on suit les liens pour télécharger cette mise à jour, la page de support dit que c'est une mise à jour qui est proposé pour le 21"5 :mouais:


----------



## gecko20 (20 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> Tout fonctionne très bien de mon côté. Par contre, je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour EFI puisqu'elle ne m'a pas été proposée.
> Quand on suit les liens pour télécharger cette lise à jour, la page de support dit que c'est une mise à jour qui est proposé pour le 21"5 :mouais:


Oui j'ai aussi lu que cette mise à jour du EFI n'était que pour le mac 21,5 pouces...


----------



## Supermanfr (20 Décembre 2012)

@stéphane83

Tu nous met un copier-coller complet de ton suivi TNT pour mémoire ?

J'ai l'impression que vraiment TNT c'est pas UPS...


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Décembre 2012)

Azuritesud a dit:


> Ben non ce n'est pas normal cette lenteur .
> 
> Si c'est suite à la mise à jour Efi, il faut chercher de ce côté.



Je peux revenir en arrière ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h32 ----------

Il y a tout de même l'indexation qui ralentit en général un bon moment le système.
Je rappelle que j'ai le modèle standard 3.2Ghz peut être êtes vous exonéré de cette indexation si vous avez le fusion drive.
Pour rappel mon ancien iMac avait aussi ce manque de réactivité au début.
Concernant cette mise à jour je vais voir c'est bizarre.
On peut visualiser l'historique des mises à jour dans à propos de ce Mac c'est ça?


----------



## phil94470 (20 Décembre 2012)

Supermanfr a dit:


> @stéphane83
> 
> Tu nous met un copier-coller complet de ton suivi TNT pour mémoire ?
> 
> J'ai l'impression que vraiment TNT c'est pas UPS...



moi ça n'a pas bougé depuis hier soir !!

Edit à 8h45 - Import reçu - le colis est à Créteil (soit à 5km de chez moi)


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Décembre 2012)

Je suis allé voir dans à propos de ce Mac installation:
J'ai ma mise a jour supplémentaire 10.8.2
Mais pour la mise à jour EFI je ne vois rien j'ai peut être halluciné.
Il semble que le wifi est très lent :
Les pages web s'affichent très lentement l'App store mouline etc...
Je vais attendre quelques jours car l'indexation sur DD non SSSD prend du temps les premiers jours et tout le système est impacté.
Pour mon précédent iMac j'avais ça aussi et j'étais près à le ramener.

En vous lisant la plupart d'entre vous ont le fusion drive donc à mon avis peut être que l'indexation est très rapide puisque le DD mécanique ne sera utilisé quand vous aurez dépassé la capacité du ssd.
Comment puis je voir si la mise à jour UFI a été installée car en effet j'ai regardé dans l'assistance Apple et c'est bien pour le 21.5?
Bref, j'espère que c'est pas matériel...
Le trackpad ne fonctionne toujours pas et il est pourtant jumelé 


Dans tous les cas en allumant mon iMac pour la première fois cette mise à jour a nécessité un redémarrage.
Est ce le cas pour vous aussi ? (Ça pourra me donner des pistes)


----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

Hello !

Petite question d'impatient :
Qd on a reçu le mail et/ou le sms d'expédition avec le numéro de référence Apple, au bout de combien de temps ce joli numéro se transforme en véritable numéro de suivi TNT ?

_(ou alors y a-t-il un moyen de faire le suivi avec ce premier N° ?)_

Merci


----------



## missing (20 Décembre 2012)

Pour les mises à jour, j'ai eu 10.8.2,, iTunes 11, Safari avec redémarrage nécessaire.
J'ai perdu le trackpad 5 secondes hier soir mais c'est vite revenu depuis.
Et pas de problème de lenteur de wifi. 



brunnno a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Petite question d'impatient :
> Qd on a reçu le mail et/ou le sms d'expédition avec le numéro de référence Apple, au bout de combien de temps ce joli numéro se transforme en véritable numéro de suivi TNT ?
> ...



Le suivi a été dispo dans les 5h pour moi.


----------



## Supermanfr (20 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Petite question d'impatient :
> Qd on a reçu le mail et/ou le sms d'expédition avec le numéro de référence Apple, au bout de combien de temps ce joli numéro se transforme en véritable numéro de suivi TNT ?
> ...



Est ce que tu as commandé des accessoires avec ton mac (superdrive, cables, ...) ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h45 ----------




phil94470 a dit:


> moi ça n'a pas bougé depuis hier soir !!
> 
> Edit à 8h45 - Import reçu - le colis est à Créteil (soit à 5km de chez moi)



Il est passé directement de Arnhem à Crétail ?


----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

@Supermanfr :
non, pas d'accessoires, juste une config personnalisée...

@missing :
ben moi je suis toujours avec le numéro Apple depuis hier vers 18h. pas de vrai N° de suivi


----------



## phil94470 (20 Décembre 2012)

> Il est passé directement de Arnhem à Crétail ?



Oui (Pour mon Mac Mini c'était pareil).
On est en livraison économique (dixit TNT que j'ai appelé ce matin) donc peut être aujourd'hui mais normalement demain.


----------



## missing (20 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> @missing :
> ben moi je suis toujours avec le numéro Apple depuis hier vers 18h. pas de vrai N° de suivi



D'après Apple, ça peut prendre jusqu'à 24h. Sachant que mon statut est passé à Expédié vers 10h le matin, que le numéro a été opérationnel vers 14h, peut être que tu n'as pas encore le tien parce que TNT n'est pas encore passé récupérer le colis.
Tu pourras peut être commencer à le suivre cet après midi.


----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> D'après Apple, ça peut prendre jusqu'à 24h. Sachant que mon statut est passé à Expédié vers 10h le matin, que le numéro a été opérationnel vers 14h, peut être que tu n'as pas encore le tien parce que TNT n'est pas encore passé récupérer le colis.
> Tu pourras peut être commencer à le suivre cet après midi.



D'après Apple, le numéro de suivi n'est dispo que lorsque le colis arrive en europe (appel ce matin au 0805 540 303) ???? 
_ça m'étonne car j'ai déjà suivi un Macbook pro depuis la Chine... :mouais:_


----------



## missing (20 Décembre 2012)

J'ai pu suivre mon iMac de son départ de Shangai à son arrivée à Bordeaux...

Et je corrige, Apple parle de 48h.


----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> J'ai pu suivre mon iMac de son départ de Shangai à son arrivée à Bordeaux...
> 
> Et je corrige, Apple parle de 48h.



48h avant d'avoir le vrai N° de suivi ??????? 
je ne tiendrai pas le coup !


----------



## missing (20 Décembre 2012)

Au moins il est parti 
Y en a qui sont toujours en préparation d'expédition 3 jours après le changement de statut.


----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> Au moins il est parti
> Y en a qui sont toujours en préparation d'expédition 3 jours après le changement de statut.



De ce côté, effectivement, pour moi ça a été rapide :
statut "en préparation d'expédition" le mardi dans la nuit
statut "expédié" hier fin de journée (mercredi) donc moins de 24h


----------



## Reno-dc (20 Décembre 2012)

Bon bah Imac 27 commandé ce matin, livraison prévue "en janvier". J'éspère qu'il y aura encore des livraisons TNT après la fin du monde


----------



## Paul_69 (20 Décembre 2012)

Argh... et moi qui n'ai commandé mon iMac que le 10 Décembre, je ne le recevrai jamais 

J'avoue que le statut d'expédition "January" est assez stressant !


----------



## kenos (20 Décembre 2012)

Pour ma part, j'attend un 27' i7 - fusion - 2GDDR commander le 04/12 chez FnacDigital, je l'attend pas avant janvier non plus... et suivi impossible évidement ! grrrrr

Par contre -10%


----------



## SilverSkies (20 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> 48h avant d'avoir le vrai N° de suivi ???????
> je ne tiendrai pas le coup !



Pour ma part, expédié lundi 17 et à cette heure si toujours aucun N° de suivi...
Donc les 48h sont dépassés depuis longtemps chez moi


----------



## macadamemusic (20 Décembre 2012)

Je veux bien savoir comment ont fait ceux qui ont pris un apple care à -60%

Moi en passant par apple on campus j'ai pas une grosse différence :s

EDIT: je passe à 125,58&#8364; au lieu de 179&#8364; ce qui fait une remise de presque 30%


----------



## Nivek (20 Décembre 2012)

Paul_69 a dit:


> Argh... et moi qui n'ai commandé mon iMac que le 10 Décembre, je ne le recevrai jamais
> 
> J'avoue que le statut d'expédition "January" est assez stressant !



Perso, j'ai commandé dans un APR (pour bénéficier de réduction) le 12/12/12 (c'est un signe, si, si ) et ils prévoient une livraison entre le 11 et le 20 janvier :'(


----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

SilverSkies a dit:


> Pour ma part, expédié lundi 17 et à cette heure si toujours aucun N° de suivi...
> Donc les 48h sont dépassés depuis longtemps chez moi



ça y est !!
j'ai le numéro de suivi (donc moins de 12h après le staut "expédié")


----------



## missing (20 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> ça y est !!
> j'ai le numéro de suivi (donc moins de 12h après le staut "expédié")



J'étais pas mal finalement. C'est même un peu plus tôt que ce que j'avais prédit


----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

je comprends pas, ça fait au moins *1 heure* que mon statut n'a pas bougé !!!


----------



## Supermanfr (20 Décembre 2012)

Et moi je suis toujours coincé à Arnhem :

19 Dec 2012     21:35:06     Arnhem Hub     Shipment In Transit.


----------



## SilverSkies (20 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> ça y est !!
> j'ai le numéro de suivi (donc moins de 12h après le staut "expédié")



Ta livraison est estimée pour quelle date?


----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

SilverSkies a dit:


> Ta livraison est estimée pour quelle date?



avant le 02, sans plus de précision pour l'instant...
Mais je pense que pour mercredi ça devrait être bon (3 jours ouvrés)


----------



## Phi-SCMB (20 Décembre 2012)

Salut les enfants


Pour ma part, mail d'expédition reçu hier (commande du 1er décembre), TNT prévoit la livraison le 26, il est actuellement à l'aéroport de Shanghai.


----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

Phi-SCMB a dit:


> Salut les enfants
> 
> 
> Pour ma part, mail d'expédition reçu hier (commande du 1er décembre), TNT prévoit la livraison le 26, il est actuellement à l'aéroport de Shanghai.



peut-être avec le mien ! 

edit : _date de livraison estimée : le 26 décembre également !_


----------



## Rafale-D (20 Décembre 2012)

Salut. Voici le recap des mes vidéos 

Battlefield 3 :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hAZlSHVqw8
[YOUTUBE]5hAZlSHVqw8[/YOUTUBE]

Assassin's Creed III :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZEDWCccqz0
[YOUTUBE]AZEDWCccqz0[/YOUTUBE]

Need for speed Most Wanted :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBYVsVonbmo
[YOUTUBE]bBYVsVonbmo[/YOUTUBE]

Diablo III :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1eh_3f80gE
[YOUTUBE]x1eh_3f80gE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

merci ! 

as-tu modifié les drivers Bootcamp avec une mise à jour de chez Nvidia ?​


----------



## gecko20 (20 Décembre 2012)

@Stéphane
alors verdict pour l'Imac, maintenant que tes problèmes sont résolus?


----------



## Rafale-D (20 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> merci !
> 
> as-tu modifié les drivers Bootcamp avec une mise à jour de chez Nvidia ?​



Yep, j'ai installé les derniers drivers de chez Nvidia.


----------



## gecko20 (20 Décembre 2012)

mdr je viens de voir ceci, ca c'est du unboxing avec style 
[YOUTUBE]4iR1DVmEY78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SkyRoms (20 Décembre 2012)

Très très bon!! Bon alors les gars, heureux de votre nouveau joujou? Perso je suis toujours "en attente de traitement" et ça commence a me rendre fou après 20 jours passé d'attente...


----------



## Supermanfr (20 Décembre 2012)

@phil94470 : Alors ça a bougé de ton coté ?

J'avais eu une lueur d'espoir lorsque j'ai vu que ton suivi avait évoluer ce matin, mais depuis je désespère.

Parce que ici mon suivi est bloqué Arnhem depuis 24H :
19 Dec 2012 	21:35:06 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
19 Dec 2012 	21:18:06 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
19 Dec 2012 	20:40:02 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
19 Dec 2012 	19:06:00 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit. 

Demain je les appelle à 7h !


----------



## phil94470 (20 Décembre 2012)

Supermanfr a dit:


> @phil94470 : Alors ça a bougé de ton coté ?
> 
> J'avais eu une lueur d'espoir lorsque j'ai vu que ton suivi avait évoluer ce matin, mais depuis je désespère.
> 
> ...



la livraison à eu lieu ce matin et à 11h j'ai commencé à jouer avec
si tu as un iPhone, charge l'application de TNT: elle te prévient par "notification" du changement d'état


----------



## Supermanfr (20 Décembre 2012)

phil94470 a dit:


> la livraison à eu lieu ce matin et à 11h j'ai commencé à jouer avec
> si tu as un iPhone, charge l'application de TNT: elle te prévient par "notification" du changement d'état



Content pour toi 

Pour l'app iPhone déjà fait, mais j'avais pas remarqué pour le push vu que mon statut n'a pas bougé depuis...


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> @Stéphane
> alors verdict pour l'Imac, maintenant que tes problèmes sont résolus?



Ben écoute le problème du trackpad a été résolu avec un reset SMC.
Le problème du wifi n'est pas totalement résolu :
La connexion internet en wifi met du temps à s'établir lorsque j'allume le mac ou lorsqu'il sort de veille, d'où la lenteur des pages web, etc.
Il faut attendre quelques instants pour que la connexion internet s'amorce.
D'ailleurs pendant les premières minutes le time capsule n'est pas reconnu dans l'utilitaire airport.
Mais après, tout se rétabli : il me semble que ce sont les fameux problèmes relatifs au wifi en sorti de veille.
Ajouté à cela les ressources que demandent l'indexation du disque principal.

Je contacterai l'assistance demain mais je pense qu'il y aura quelques correctifs d'ici peu et je vais attendre que la machine se rode un peu.
Ce sont des comportements que j'ai déjà constaté dans le passé avec du matériel neuf : il faut laisser un certain temps d'utilisation à la machine, au système et aux composants qui peuvent parfois provoquer des petits bugs ou dysfonctionnements comme cela, en sortie d'usine.
Lorsque j'ai pu acquérir mon premier 27" ce fut la même chose : indexation qui ralentit le système, Mail qui bloquait et qui ne me permettait pas d'éteindre la machine  pour devoir forcer à quitter l'application à chaque extinction de l'iMac.
Mais tout cela s'est atténué au bout de quelques semaines.

Mais bon, il me semble que le soucis du wifi n'est pas une chose nouvelle.
J'attends un peu, le temps que l'indexation se termine puis je verrai si ce n'est pas un dysfonctionnement matériel (à l'instant même le ventilo tourne à fond donc elle n'est pas encore achevée surtout que je viens d'installer toutes mes applications)
Je pense qu'avec le fusion drive vous évitez ainsi cette longue indexation donc ces soucis sont peut être plus liés aux modèles standards.

Je vais tout de même faire une recherche sur les raisons de la perte de la connexion wifi pour laquelle j'étais épargné jusqu'à présent.
C'est pas méchant et il y aura certainement des correctifs d'ici peu (enfin j'espère)
Ce sont des nouveaux processeurs, de nouvelles cartes graphiques les drivers ne sont pas encore stables : c'est le même OS mais pas les mêmes composants donc petites instabilités inévitables.
J'ai même retrouvé un comportement du pare feu qui consiste à demander une autorisation à chaque lancement d'itunes aujourd'hui. 
Donc iTunes à la corbeille, on le retire de la liste du pare feu, on répare les autorisations, on télécharge itunes 11 sur le site d'Apple et enfin on le relance : la très célèbre manip qui permet de résoudre ce comportement.
Mais vraiment belle machine fabuleux design je l'aime!:love::love:
Je tenterai de prendre une photo demain.
Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée et pour ceux qui ont vu leur expédition se faire c'est une super nouvelle!
En fait faut compter 6 à 7 jours pour être livré voilà.
Gecko Rafale et les autres se fut un réel plaisir de vivre ça en temps réel!


----------



## Supermanfr (20 Décembre 2012)

You hou tu me fait mentir !

Le push juste à l'instant !

20 Dec 2012 	22:06:49 	Lyon 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot.

plus de 24H pour faire Arnhem -> Lyon, trop fort TNT ! 

Question bête: le livreur appel avant de passer ou pas ?


----------



## missing (20 Décembre 2012)

@Stephane83
J'espère que tu finiras pas résoudre tout tes problèmes ! Heureusement, ça n'a pas totalement fait disparaitre ton enthousiasme pour cette superbe machine 

@Supermanfr
Pour ma part, le livreur n'a pas appelé. Le seul appel que j'ai eu, c'est l'assistante de direction du boulot pour me dire que le livreur était là 

La leçon qu'on pourra quand même tirer de tout ça, c'est que chez TNT ce ne sont pas des flèches ...


----------



## Supermanfr (21 Décembre 2012)

Bon jespère que ca devrait être bon pour moi aujourdhui :

20 Dec 2012 	23:17:00 	Lyon 	Onforwarded For Delivery

Sauf que :



> Onforwarded for delivery
> Lenvoi est expédié par un tiers (sous-contractant), qui traitera lenvoi au nom de
> TNT. TNT demeure entièrement responsable.


http://www.tnt.com/content/dam/tnt_express_media/fr_be/download_documents/customer_service/codes_status.pdf


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> @Stephane83
> J'espère que tu finiras pas résoudre tout tes problèmes ! Heureusement, ça n'a pas totalement fait disparaitre ton enthousiasme pour cette superbe machine
> 
> @Supermanfr
> ...



Ni des lumières


----------



## missing (21 Décembre 2012)

Supermanfr a dit:


> Bon j&#8217;espère que ca devrait être bon pour moi aujourd&#8217;hui :
> 
> 20 Dec 2012 	23:17:00 	Lyon 	Onforwarded For Delivery
> 
> ...



Tant que ça leur prend pas 24h pour livrer  



stéphane83 a dit:


> Ni des lumières



Effectivement, ça non plus.


----------



## phil94470 (21 Décembre 2012)

@supermanfr

Content que ça se débloque pour toi aussi.

Je te rassure, il n'a pas fallu 24h pour le transport, mais TNT ne flash pas les colis à toutes les étapes (contrairement à UPS) ce qui fait que toute la partie Roissy/Garonor, puis transport vers Lyon (pour toi) est invisible.

Pour ce qui est de l'appel, ça dépend beaucoup du livreur, surtout pour toi qui as un sous traitant.

J'espère que ta machine arrivera bien aujourd'hui.

En ce qui me concerne j'ai eu un mal de chien à faire la migration entre 2 mac et au final, tout était OK sauf Office 2011 qui ne reconnaissait plus sa license: appel à Microsoft et 3h pour régler le problème (désinstallation manuelle d'office sympathique).

Bref, je suis content, surtout que ma configuration comprend l'iMac 27" et un 2ème écran 27": là on voit bien la différence de traitement antireflet de l'écran du nouvel iMac.

Quand je pense que j'ai été retardé à cause d'un cable Thunderbolt qui ne m'a finalement servi à rien....

Joyeux Noël à toi (et aux autres aussi)


----------



## Lazaa (21 Décembre 2012)

Je trouve ca un peu facile de critiquer TNT alors qu'au final la date de livraison prévue depuis le debut est respectée. C'est juste que vous en attendez un peu trop : le coup de fil, un ou deux jours d'avance... Et quoi d'autres sérieux ?!

Pour les personnes normales qui passent pas leur temps scotchées au suivi de leur colis et qui l'attendent pour le jour de la livraison prévue, les gens normaux quoi, il n'y a rien a redire sur l'efficacité de TNT...

J'ai pas d'action chez eux mais je trouve ca vraiment limite voir imature -sans vouloir vexer personne- ce genre de remarque. On dirait des gamins de 5 ans qui veulent tout tout de suite. 

Sur ce, pour ceux qui ont déjà recu leur nouveau jouet, amusez vous bien


----------



## macadamemusic (21 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour les amis

je m'apprete a recevoir mon iMac qui est actuellement à creteil, l'adresse de livraison est à ivry, juste à coté...

21 Dec 2012     12:43:53     Creteil     Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
21 Dec 2012     12:08:02     Creteil     Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
20 Dec 2012     19:21:18     Arnhem Hub     Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
20 Dec 2012     18:59:46     Ide Centre     Shipment In Transit. 
20 Dec 2012     18:24:02     Arnhem Hub     Shipment In Transit. 
20 Dec 2012     16:38:24     Arnhem Hub     Shipment In Transit. 
19 Dec 2012     23:25:37     Pudong International Airport     Shipment In Transit. 
18 Dec 2012     21:26:45     Pudong International Airport     Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
18 Dec 2012     19:24:06     Pudong International Airport     Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
18 Dec 2012     19:11:00     Shanghai     Shipment In Transit. 
18 Dec 2012     18:52:19     Shanghai     Shipment In Transit.


GROS BEMOL: je suis helas en vacances et personne pour réceptionner mon imac, comment et a quel numéro puis je contacter tnt pour m'arranger avec eux ????

à savoir que j'ai téléphoné au 0825 03 30 33 et il me demande un numéro à 10 chiffre, or je n'ai qu'un numéro à 9 chiffres ....

AIDEZ MOI !!!!!

EDIT: je suis con ! Je suis aller sur le site FR de TNT et j'ai rempli un formulaire pour reprogrammer la livraison ! Voilà histoire reglée


----------



## brunnno (21 Décembre 2012)

Le numéro à 9 chiffres est un numéro international. 
Je pense qu'il fait contacter TNT internationnal.


----------



## macadamemusic (21 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> Le numéro à 9 chiffres est un numéro international.
> Je pense qu'il fait contacter TNT internationnal.



donc ensuite on reçoit un numéro national lorsqu'on se fait livrer au domicile ???


----------



## brunnno (21 Décembre 2012)

...je ne connais pas la procédure exacte... désolé ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------

ça va faire 24h que mon colis est parti de "Pudong International Airport"...
et toujours pas de news...


----------



## Supermanfr (21 Décembre 2012)

macadamemusic a dit:


> donc ensuite on reçoit un numéro national lorsqu'on se fait livrer au domicile ???



Non il fallait juste appeler le bon service client : 0825.071.071


----------



## ibryce (21 Décembre 2012)

Mon statut vient seulement de changer :

« Préparation de lexpédition  Expédition :  2 - 3 Weeks Livraison  31 Dec, 2012 - 02 Jan, 2013 »

J'ai commandé le 30 Novembre vers 10H30 via l'Apple store Pro : 

- Chargeur de piles Apple

- iMac 27" 3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7 / 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB (32GB achetés chez Crucial) / 3TB Fusion Drive / NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5 / MAGIC MOUSE+MAGIC TRACKPAD-Z

- AppleCare Protection Plan pour iMac - Auto-enroll

- Time Capsule - 2 To

- Disque SSD Thunderbolt/USB 3.0 Rugged 256 Go de LaCie

A votre avis pour Noël ce n'est pas envisageable? Quand la commande passe en préparation pour l'expédition, combien de temps faut-il pour qu'elle soit expédié et ensuite pour la recevoir?

Merci, iBryce Prod.


----------



## Rafale-D (21 Décembre 2012)

ibryce a dit:


> Mon statut vient seulement de changer :
> 
> « Préparation de lexpédition  Expédition :  2 - 3 Weeks Livraison  31 Dec, 2012 - 02 Jan, 2013 »
> 
> ...



Compte 7 jours Max a mon avis.


----------



## ibryce (21 Décembre 2012)

Merci RaFale-D


----------



## Supermanfr (21 Décembre 2012)

@ibryce : Attention comme tu a commandé des articles avec tu va avoir droit à un regroupement au pays bas. Tu n'auras ton suivi TNT qu'une fois ce regroupement effectué et le tout transmis à TNT.
J'était dans le même cas que toi et mon mac a été "expédié" le 14, réexpédition depuis les pays bas le 19 et livraison le 21.

@Lazaa Je comprend bien ton discours et c'est vrais que vu comme ça ça fait un peut gaminerie. Cependant notre impatience est attisée par le manque de clarté dans le suivi de TNT. Et là du coup on se met à comparer avec UPS et il n'y a pas photos.
Ex :



			
				UPS a dit:
			
		

> 12/14/2012	 11:52 A.M. Feyzin, France	                                 	Delivered
> 12/14/2012	 7:19 A.M. Feyzin, France	                                 	Out For Delivery
> 12/14/2012	 7:18 A.M.	Arrival Scan
> 12/14/2012	 7:00 A.M.	 Lyon St Exupery Aeroport, France	 Departure Scan
> ...





			
				TNT a dit:
			
		

> 21 Dec 2012 	12:08:00 	Lyon 	Shipment Delivered In Good Condition.
> 21 Dec 2012 	07:04:00 	Lyon 	Out For Delivery.
> 20 Dec 2012 	23:17:00 	Lyon 	Onforwarded For Delivery
> 20 Dec 2012 	23:16:49 	Lyon 	Shipment In Transit.
> ...



Au final TNT s'en sort pas mal il est vrai je suis resté 24H sans tracking.


----------



## brunnno (21 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas de mise à jour de tracking depuis hier 16h...
... Toujours en transit au départ de pudong 

Livraison prévue mercredi


----------



## Phi-SCMB (21 Décembre 2012)

Je crois qu'il faut arrêter de psychoter et de suivre vos interfaces de suivi toutes les 15 minutes 
Si c'est parti, c'est déjà pas mal, qu'on le reçoive mercredi, jeudi ou vendredi, honnêtement.. 

On l'attend depuis 3 semaines (et encore, moi ça fait un an que j'ai bloqué le renouvellement de machine en attendant ces nouveaux modèles), 48 heures vont pas changer grand chose


----------



## gecko20 (21 Décembre 2012)

Phi-SCMB a dit:


> Je crois qu'il faut arrêter de psychoter et de suivre vos interfaces de suivi toutes les 15 minutes
> Si c'est parti, c'est déjà pas mal, qu'on le reçoive mercredi, jeudi ou vendredi, honnêtement..
> 
> On l'attend depuis 3 semaines (et encore, moi ça fait un an que j'ai bloqué le renouvellement de machine en attendant ces nouveaux modèles), 48 heures vont pas changer grand chose


  exactement, quand je vois dans d'autres forums des gens qui veulent annuler leur commande, juste parce que la leur n'a pas encore été envoyée...  revenons sur terre les gars
je suis aussi un énorme enfant qui attend son nouveau bijou avec impatience, qui va plusieurs fois voir au magasin s'il y est, mais en fin du compte il arrivera quand il arrivera  Je trouve toujours l'attente très chiante mais aussi  merveilleuse: hey  dans ce forum on a quand même passé de beaux moments ensemble


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Décembre 2012)

Salut,
Juste un petit coucou "test" depuis mon beau iMac 2012


----------



## brunnno (21 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Salut,
> Juste un petit coucou "test" depuis mon beau iMac 2012



Y m'énerve lui !!!!


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> Y m'énerve lui !!!!



Et psssss : je viens d'ajouter 16 Go de Ram (Trop bon le système de trappe)
Il est magnifique mais surtout je dis bien surtout de profil !
Et l'USB 3 Ah là là là...


----------



## brunnno (21 Décembre 2012)

M'en fout, moi je mettrai 17go !!!


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> M'en fout, moi je mettrai 17go !!!



Il est vraiment beau!!!!!


----------



## gecko20 (21 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Il est vraiment beau!!!!!


j'ai hâte d'avoir le mien ^^
(je crois comme chacun dans ce forum)


----------



## ibryce (22 Décembre 2012)

Mon statut vient de passer en expédition, par contre quand je vais suivre le colis j'ai 3 références qui sont les 3 mêmes en fin de compte, j'attend donc un suivi TNT.

Avant l'expédition c'était prévu du 31Déc-02Janv et dans le suivi c'est passé au 5 Janv...


----------



## ledu26 (22 Décembre 2012)

@Gecko20 Des nouvelles de ton APR ?
Moi après un coup de file ce matin, il semblerait que le Mac partent bientôt de chez Apple, pour une livraison entre le 26/12 et le 28/12.


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Décembre 2012)

Je voulais juste rajouter que contrairement à ce qu'on aurait pû croire, les emplacements positionneés au dos de l'iMac sont plus facile d'accès.
L'iMac étant plus fin ça peut paraître étonnant : l'accès aux fiches USB, Tunderbolt et bien entendu à la fente pour carte SD est extrêmement aisé.


----------



## gecko20 (22 Décembre 2012)

ledu26 a dit:


> @Gecko20 Des nouvelles de ton APR ?
> Moi après un coup de file ce matin, il semblerait que le Mac partent bientôt de chez Apple, pour une livraison entre le 26/12 et le 28/12.



même nouvelles pour mon apr: normalement après Noël, mais avant nouvel an  
Yeah ^^
tu as commandé quoi comme modèle


----------



## ledu26 (22 Décembre 2012)

Modèle de base avec un Fusion Drive 1to et toi ?


----------



## gecko20 (22 Décembre 2012)

3,4 I7
fusion drive 1 TB
8 Gb ram chez apple, mon apr m'ajoute 8 Gb => 16 en tout
680 MX 
Apple Care
avec une Apple Tv pour pouvoir faire du Airplay de mes films sur l'apple TV 
Je me suis fait plaisir dû au fait que les instituteurs reçoivent 8 % au Luxembourg


----------



## gecko20 (22 Décembre 2012)

qui d'autre a pris apple care?


----------



## Supermanfr (22 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> qui d'autre a pris apple care?



Moi, pourquoi ?


----------



## SkyRoms (22 Décembre 2012)

Moi aussi gecko mais j'ai toujours pas de nouvelle de ma commande donc quel que soit ta question je ne pense pas pouvoir t'aider... Au fait gecko, ton pseudo me fait penser au plus bel endroit de la terre...


----------



## gecko20 (22 Décembre 2012)

Ben comment dire, je me demandais si cela valait la peine ^^ le vendeur m'a un peu influencé à l'acheter...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------

lequel? cf ton plus beau endroit de la terre


----------



## SkyRoms (22 Décembre 2012)

Gecko, margouillat... 974 nou lé la


----------



## ledu26 (22 Décembre 2012)

Honnêtement, tout dépend si souhaite garder ton iMac durant un long terme ou si à chaque génération tu changes.
je pense que dans 6 mois, je prendrai cet Apple Care car 179 c'est relativement pas chère pour couvrir une machine à plus de 2000. 

Dans tous les cas, même si tu changes d'iMac à chaque génération, tu n'y perds pas tellement, chaque iMac est remplacé environ tout les 1ans 1/2, donc à la revente, c'est nettement préférable d'acheter un ordinateur avec une extension de garanti comme celle-ci qu'un ordinateur sans garanti.

Chacun sa vision des choses. Par contre, je trouve le prix de l'Apple Care abusé pour les Macbook Pro Rétina.


----------



## gecko20 (23 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Gecko, margouillat... 974 nou lé la


Aaahhh ok, wow ok non mais ma fascination de ces bêtes, et donc mon surnom, vient du sud de la france, à Aigues-mortes on les voit souvent la nuit chasser les insectes. Mais suis d'accord la réunion c'est magnifique 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h35 ----------




ledu26 a dit:


> Honnêtement, tout dépend si souhaite garder ton iMac durant un long terme ou si à chaque génération tu changes.
> je pense que dans 6 mois, je prendrai cet Apple Care car 179&#8364; c'est relativement pas chère pour couvrir une machine à plus de 2000&#8364;.
> 
> Dans tous les cas, même si tu changes d'iMac à chaque génération, tu n'y perds pas tellement, chaque iMac est remplacé environ tout les 1ans 1/2, donc à la revente, c'est nettement préférable d'acheter un ordinateur avec une extension de garanti comme celle-ci qu'un ordinateur sans garanti.
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse, ok j'ai alors bien fait de prendre l'apple care, car je prévois de garder la bête au moins 2-3 ans. 
Ps si vous habitez pas loin du luxembourg, pensez à venir prendre les produits Apple chez nous: l'apple care est 10 euro moins cher, les Imacs 200-300 euro...
Ps2 je viens de chercher l'apple care pour les retina, je l'ai pas trouvé sur l'apple store Luxembourg, c'est celui pour les macbook pro? 330 euro?


----------



## ledu26 (23 Décembre 2012)

Oui ça doit être ce prix là au Luxembourg. Sur l'Apple store français elle est à 350


----------



## gecko20 (23 Décembre 2012)

ledu26 a dit:


> Oui ça doit être ce prix là au Luxembourg. Sur l'Apple store français elle est à 350&#8364;


Ah oui, je trouve quand même bizarre que l'apple care soit si cher pour le retina...
Ps mon apr vient de me dire qu'avec un peu de chance jeudi j'aurai le mien 
Pas de nouvelles chez vous le gars?
Ps un petit hors sujet, qn connait une méthode pour faire passer des mkv et d'autres formats non supportés de l'Imac à l'apple TV?
Ps 3: il parait que l'apple TV 3 va recevoir son jailbreak:
http://www.sfgate.com/business/prwe...p-To-Reveal-Untethered-Apple-TV-3-4140308.php


----------



## Kiragold (24 Décembre 2012)

Salut à tous ! Cet Imac se fait bien attendre  Sur mon suivi apple la date estimé est le 26 décembre, seulement sur TNT je n'ai pas de nouvelle depuis le 20 décembre où il est à l'aéroport de Pudong ( plus d'ongles  ? ) .
Est ce que leur suivi est foireux et est ce que les dates estimées par apple sont exactes ?
L'ordi a été envoyé le 20 décembre.
Enfin, en bref le 26 je reste chez moi ou bien ça risque d'être pour plus tard ?
Passez tous de joyeuses fêtes !!! 

PS : vous parlez souvent de " mon apr ", à quoi ça correspond ? ( juste par curiosité )


----------



## gecko20 (24 Décembre 2012)

Apple premium reseller  = apr normalement je dirai qu'il arrive demain ou jeudi... mais pendant les fêtes les envoi de colis prennent parfois plus longtemps...


----------



## brunnno (24 Décembre 2012)

Vivement mercredi.... 
(Arrivé à Arnhem cette nuit)


----------



## SilverSkies (24 Décembre 2012)

Oh oh oh..

J'ai attendu 4 jours pour avoir un numéro de suivi TNT (expédié lundi). Mais la colis approche maintenant!
Il était à 7h30 ce matin au dépôt à 80km de chez moi. Malheureusement il ratera Noël daprès l'estimation de la date de livraison qui n'est pas aujourd'hui à moins que d'autre l'ont reçu un jour avant?? 
A un jours près, tant pis..


----------



## brunnno (24 Décembre 2012)

Demain, la journée la plus longue de ma vie... 
Mercredi debout à l'aube pour scruter la venue de la camionnette. 
Je ne bouge pas de mon balcon (téléphone et réserve de clopes à portée de mains)


----------



## Kiragold (24 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> Apple premium reseller  = apr normalement je dirai qu'il arrive demain ou jeudi... mais pendant les fêtes les envoi de colis prennent parfois plus longtemps...




Merci pour Apr  Ok, du coup même si le suivi TNT n'est pas du tout à jour, il y une forte probabilité que la date estimée soit la bonne ? 

Edit : il est a Arnhem, c'est possible qu'il arrive mercredi, si vite ? J'ai hâte


----------



## SilverSkies (24 Décembre 2012)

Juste pour infos, le 26 est également férié au Pays-bas !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h08 ----------




SilverSkies a dit:


> Oh oh oh..
> 
> J'ai attendu 4 jours pour avoir un numéro de suivi TNT (expédié lundi). Mais la colis approche maintenant!
> Il était à 7h30 ce matin au dépôt à 80km de chez moi. Malheureusement il ratera Noël daprès l'estimation de la date de livraison qui n'est pas aujourd'hui à moins que d'autre l'ont reçu un jour avant??
> A un jours près, tant pis..



OMG
Le livreur vient de passer !!
Livraison le 24 décembre c'était au delà de mes éspérances.


----------



## brunnno (24 Décembre 2012)

SilverSkies a dit:


> Juste pour infos, le 26 est également férié au Pays-bas !



Peut être, mais il a toute la journée d'aujourd'hui pour quitter la pays


----------



## gecko20 (24 Décembre 2012)

Arghhh mon Apr vient de me dire que probablement au début il va t y avoir que des modèles de base et que les BTO arriveront la 2e semaine de janvier... Hm mais vu que la fin du monde n'approche plus, je vais prendre mon mal en patience ;-)


----------



## SkyRoms (24 Décembre 2012)

Gecko je sens qu 'on va se retrouver à deux sur ce post!! Les autres ont quasi tous reçu leurs joujou! On est deux à devoir encore attendre...


----------



## brunnno (24 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Gecko je sens qu 'on va se retrouver à deux sur ce post!! Les autres ont quasi tous reçu leurs joujou! On est deux à devoir encore attendre...



Toi tu suis pas tout....


----------



## SkyRoms (24 Décembre 2012)

Bruno le tiens est sur le point d'arriver aussi d'après ce que j'ai compris! Moi ils ont comme qui dirais un problème... Toujours en attente de traitement alors que la commande a été effectué des le premier jour...


----------



## brunnno (24 Décembre 2012)

Merde !!! 
C'est moi qui n'ai pas tout suivi alors...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------

Mise a jour TNT :
Après Arnhem, c'est Eindhoven ...


----------



## SkyRoms (24 Décembre 2012)

Y'a pire dans la vie que d'avoir une quinzaine de jours de retard sur la livraison d'un ordinateur mais ça fait chier j'avoue...


----------



## gecko20 (24 Décembre 2012)

exactement SkyRoms


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> exactement SkyRoms



Je ne vous le fait pas dire!:sleep:


----------



## ibryce (24 Décembre 2012)

Ma commande est expédie depuis le 21.12.12 mais vu que j'ai pris iMac 27 avec une Time capsule et un ssd externe tout doit être regroupé, mais je n'ai toujours pas de suivi, je l'aurai je pense quand tout partira des pays-bas...


----------



## Jeckyll (25 Décembre 2012)

Coucou les gens! Voilà je m incruste ici pour la première fois Voilà je viens de commander mon premier imac, 27 entrée de gamme, en demandant un financement via l AFS et je viens d'envoyer mon dossier hier. Quelqu'un saurait me dire a peu près combien de temps il prennent pour accepter ou non un dossier? 
Merci a vous


----------



## SkyRoms (25 Décembre 2012)

Ola Jeckill, normalement compte 3 jours ouvrables après ton envoi et 4 ou 5 jours pour qu'ils acceptent ou non une fois le dossier reçu. En gros compte une bonne semaine a partir de l'envoi. Par contre sache que ta commande ne sera traitée uniquement après l'acceptation de ton dossier. (En gros c'est comme si tu faisait ta commande payé en cb le jour ou sofinco leurs donne l'acceptation de ton dossier.)


----------



## Jeckyll (25 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour tes infos Sky


----------



## ledu26 (25 Décembre 2012)

Je voulais faire comme toi au debut, un financement en 10moins mais je trouvais que c'etait trop long, je le prends donc j'ai mon APR, paiement 3 fois. 
D'ailleurs, @Gecko20, je pense qu'il n'arrivera que la semaine pro.


----------



## Kiragold (25 Décembre 2012)

Mon ordi en est là : En cours d'acheminement		 24/12/2012	 17:55	Eindhoven
Sur le suivi d'apple il dise que je le reçoit demain, c'est possible vous pensez ?

Sur apple c'est marqué 
Date de livraison estimée	Dec 26, 2012
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

Mais je n'y crois pas trop !


----------



## brunnno (25 Décembre 2012)

J'ai la même date de livraison. 
Confirmée par TNT et Apple, je ne vois pas pourquoi elle ne serait pas respectée !


----------



## Kiragold (25 Décembre 2012)

Vivement demain alors ! Tu as fais comment pour la confirmation de TNT ? et ton colis est parti le 20 décembre toi aussi ?


----------



## brunnno (25 Décembre 2012)

Sur le suivi en ligne c'est indiqué demain....
Expédition du 20, oui


----------



## Kiragold (25 Décembre 2012)

Sur celui d'apple oui  sur TNT tu regardes ça où ? dans le tracking, le mien est encore au Pays Bas !

En tout cas je te souhaite de passez de bons moments avec l'ordi  !


----------



## brunnno (25 Décembre 2012)

Le statut sera mis à jour dans la nuit, je pense...


----------



## brunnno (26 Décembre 2012)

Bon, ben voilà, j'suis prêt... 
Le bureau est dégagé, le téléphone est bien chargé, plus qu'à attendre !


----------



## Kiragold (26 Décembre 2012)

Toujours au Pays Bas sur le tracking pour ma part  tu as quoi toi ?


----------



## brunnno (26 Décembre 2012)

Le dernier mouvement enregistré est le départ d'Eindhoven. 
Je pense (j'espère) que la mise à jour n'est pas faite, et que le colis est déjà à Paris depuis lundi soir.


----------



## PEDROXXX (26 Décembre 2012)

Livraison prévue aussi pour aujourd'hui,
mais pas de nouvelles depuis 3 jours: étange...



> 23 Dec 2012 	18:15:29 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit.
> 22 Dec 2012 	19:27:18 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point.
> 22 Dec 2012 	18:19:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit.
> 22 Dec 2012 	17:44:54 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit.
> 22 Dec 2012 	17:15:28 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Sender.



Je ne sais pas quoi en penser


----------



## Kiragold (26 Décembre 2012)

J'ai appelé TNT, elle m'a dit que a priori ça devrait être pour aujourd'hui ! Les trackings ne sont pas mis à jour régulièrement. Donc normalement c'est bon


----------



## brunnno (26 Décembre 2012)

Pour ce qui me concerne :


----------



## PEDROXXX (26 Décembre 2012)

La livraison était prévue pour aujourd'hui mais sans mise à jour du tracking depuis 3 jours j'ai décidé d'appeler : je ne devrais pas le recevoir aujourd'hui


----------



## brunnno (26 Décembre 2012)

J'ose pas appeler.... 
Ils t'ont donné une date ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

J'ai appelé, mais apparemment eux aussi utilisent le même outil de suivi.
On m'a rien dit de plus : pas de mise à jour pour le moment, faut patienter...

(tout est encore possible d'ici cet AP)


----------



## PEDROXXX (26 Décembre 2012)

Ils vont me rappeler dans la journée ...
L'attente est longue, courage.


----------



## Kiragold (26 Décembre 2012)

On se tient au courant ! Mais bon ce qui m'embête moi c'est de rester bloqué chez moi, il fait bien beau en plus ici 
vous connaissez l'heure maximale de livraison ?


----------



## m4x91 (26 Décembre 2012)

Hello !

Idem que vous les gars, expé du 20, prévu le 26 et bloqué à Eindhover depuis lundi, j'avoue que depuis lundi je n'y crois pas trop à une livraison aujourd'hui, sachant qu'aux Pays Bas c'est férié le 25 ET 26 si le colis est toujours labas ...

24 Dec 2012 17:55:41 Eindhoven Shipment In Transit. 
24 Dec 2012 08:25:48 Arnhem Hub Shipment In Transit. 
20 Dec 2012 23:07:56 Pudong International Airport Shipment In Transit. 
20 Dec 2012 20:19:28 Pudong International Airport Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
20 Dec 2012 19:17:00 Shanghai Shipment In Transit. 
20 Dec 2012 18:56:59 Shanghai Shipment In Transit. 
20 Dec 2012 18:21:20 Shanghai Shipment Collected From Sender. 

Se sera pour demain ou au pire des cas vendredi je pense


----------



## brunnno (26 Décembre 2012)

Quand je pense que j'ai pris une semaine de congés....


----------



## gecko20 (26 Décembre 2012)

pas de nouvelles de vos Imacs? Aucun arrivé aujourd hui?


----------



## ibryce (26 Décembre 2012)

Toujours aucune nouvelle pour moi, j'ai toujours le suivi de applestore.bridge-point.com donc aucun suivi depuis l'expédition de la commande le 21.12...


----------



## Kiragold (26 Décembre 2012)

toujours pas !
A mon avis c'est pour demain pour ceux qui sont dans le nord, vendredi pour les autres


----------



## Roosvelt (26 Décembre 2012)

Pour ma part commandé le 04/12/12 et toujours articles en cours de traitement avec livraison prévue entre le 03/01/13 et le 09/01/13

Ma config 
3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
3TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5


----------



## ledu26 (26 Décembre 2012)

@Gecko20 Des nouvelles de ton APR ?


----------



## Kiragold (26 Décembre 2012)

@brunnno : Tu l'as pas reçu toi non plus  ?


----------



## brunnno (26 Décembre 2012)

Kiragold a dit:


> @brunnno : Tu l'as pas reçu toi non plus  ?



Non, rien...
Rdv demain dès 8h sur mon balcon


----------



## gecko20 (26 Décembre 2012)

ledu26 a dit:


> @Gecko20 Des nouvelles de ton APR ?


au Luxembourg le 26 c'est férié, je vais les voir demain^^et toi des nouvelles?


----------



## ledu26 (26 Décembre 2012)

Bin c'est un peu confus la date mais je pense que çe ne sera pas avant la semaine prochaine.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Décembre 2012)

Trop beau cet imac!


----------



## gecko20 (26 Décembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Trop beau cet imac!


je te hais


----------



## Kiragold (27 Décembre 2012)

Du nouveau sur le tracking : 

En cours d'acheminement		 24/12/2012	 17:55	Eindhoven
En cours d'acheminement		 27/12/2012	 00:33	Liege Euro Hub

Je pense que c'est pour vendredi à moins que le mec roule toute la nuit


----------



## m4x91 (27 Décembre 2012)

Idem Liège depuis 0h31, la livraison pour la région Nord peut être pour jeudi, Liège Paris y'a moins de 400km.

La suite au prochain épisode


----------



## brunnno (27 Décembre 2012)

Import Créteil à 7h18 ce matin (à 10km de chez moi)
Ça bouge.... 
Par contre, la date n'a pas changé: toujours prévue pour hier !


----------



## m4x91 (27 Décembre 2012)

Créteil aussi, c'est pour aujourd'hui les gars


----------



## Kiragold (27 Décembre 2012)

Statut de votre expédition :
 	 Import reçu au dépôt de destination 
Communiquez vos instructions en cliquant ici.

J'en suis là moi, je dois faire quoi xd ?


----------



## brunnno (27 Décembre 2012)

Ça c'est dans le cas où tu veux modifier qque chose...
Normalement tu n'as rien à faire.


----------



## Kiragold (27 Décembre 2012)

Vous avez ça aussi ? J'ai l'impression que c'est comme si le gars était passé ( alors qu'il n'est pas passé, n'as pas laissé d'avis ) et que je doit donner des intrusctions pour caler un nouveau RDV ...


----------



## brunnno (27 Décembre 2012)

C'est peut dû au fait que la livraison était prévue Hier...


----------



## Kiragold (27 Décembre 2012)

Oui bizarre, tu as ça et tu as laissé tel quel toi ?


----------



## brunnno (27 Décembre 2012)

Je viens d'appeler pour savoir si la livraison était pour aujourd'hui.
Le dépôt m'a rappelé pour me le confirmer :
C'est pour ce matin avant 11h30


----------



## Kiragold (27 Décembre 2012)

J'ai appelé aussi, j'étais dans le doute et pas envie de passer une journée enfermé chez moi pour rien encore !
Donc c'est pour aujourd'hui aussi, début d'aprem pour moi. Il appelle le livreur tiers.
Du coup il ne faut pas remplir le formulaire 
En tout cas c'était cool d'attendre à plusieurs et d'avoir des personnes à qui poser des questions !


----------



## brunnno (27 Décembre 2012)

Nouveau statut: livraison en cours


----------



## missing (27 Décembre 2012)

Concernant les instructions à communiquer, ne touchez surtout pas. Si vous remontez plus loin dans le sujet, il y a quelqu'un qui a utilisé la fonction et la livraison a été reportée au lendemain 

Je suis avec vous aujourd'hui, j'ai Fedex qui doit me livrer un cadeau mystère en provenance des Etats Unis


----------



## brunnno (27 Décembre 2012)

Livrééé !
Je vous laisse, j'ai du boulot !


----------



## missing (27 Décembre 2012)

Félicitations


----------



## brunnno (27 Décembre 2012)

Là je cherche à ouvrir la trappe arrière pour la RAM....


----------



## gecko20 (27 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> Là je cherche à ouvrir la trappe arrière pour la RAM....


kado  [YOUTUBE]HdM6AjZ-eLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brunnno (27 Décembre 2012)

Merci, j'ai réussi à trouver....
Mise en route dans qques minutes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h26 ----------

Transfert de données en cours....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------

Bientôt votre tour !
J'arrête de vous narguer... Merci de m'avoir aidé à patienter durant cette semaine !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------

La prochaine connexion se fera sur "grand écran"...
Marre du 4 pouces depuis 3 semaines !


----------



## ledu26 (27 Décembre 2012)

@Gecko20 Alors tu es allé chez ton APR ?


----------



## gecko20 (27 Décembre 2012)

ledu26 a dit:


> @Gecko20 Alors tu es allé chez ton APR ?


pas encore: je travaille pour la faculté là, après le déjeuner...


----------



## m4x91 (27 Décembre 2012)

Reçuuuu aussi 

Upgrade @ 32Go fait, plus qu'a tout importer maintenant mais avant, boulot


----------



## Kiragold (27 Décembre 2012)

De même  Perso j'installe tout et je met la ram après ! 
Amusez vous bien et merci pour l'attente partagée


----------



## brunnno (27 Décembre 2012)

ben moi je galère avec Bootcamp... 
il ne veut pas booter sur mon lecteur externe USB (disk non bootable)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h43 ----------

Question :

Faut-il nécessairement le superdrive Apple pour booter dessus ???


----------



## MacLov3r (27 Décembre 2012)

Félicitations les gars! 

Pour ma part, commandé le 16, je ne risque pas de le recevoir avant un mois amha

De votre coté, ceux qui l'ont reçu ce jour, quand l'aviez vous commandé?


----------



## brunnno (27 Décembre 2012)

MacLov3r a dit:


> Félicitations les gars!
> 
> Pour ma part, commandé le 16, je ne risque pas de le recevoir avant un mois amha
> 
> De votre coté, ceux qui l'ont reçu ce jour, quand l'aviez vous commandé?



moi le 03/12 vers Midi...

PS : quelqu'un à une réponse à ma question SVP ?


----------



## gecko20 (27 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> moi le 03/12 vers Midi...
> 
> PS : quelqu'un à une réponse à ma question SVP ?


normalement pas, mais au pire crée toi une clef usb à partir de ton dvd den windows


----------



## brunnno (27 Décembre 2012)

j'ai vu ça, mais comment on fait ça sous Mac ?


----------



## gecko20 (27 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> j'ai vu ça, mais comment on fait ça sous Mac ?


http://www.journaldulapin.com/2012/07/18/creer-une-cle-usb-windows-sur-nimporte-quel-mac/ cela devrait t'aider 
sinon ceci:
http://gizmodo.com/5257386/how-to-install-windows-7-on-almost-any-netbook


----------



## brunnno (27 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> http://www.journaldulapin.com/2012/07/18/creer-une-cle-usb-windows-sur-nimporte-quel-mac/ cela devrait t'aider
> sinon ceci:
> http://gizmodo.com/5257386/how-to-install-windows-7-on-almost-any-netbook



Merci de ton aide.  
J'ai réussi à transformer mon DVD Windows en iso que j'ai ensuite mis sur une clef USB 3. 
L'install à l'air de bien se dérouler et super vite !


----------



## gecko20 (27 Décembre 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> Merci de ton aide.
> J'ai réussi à transformer mon DVD Windows en iso que j'ai ensuite mis sur une clef USB 3.
> L'install à l'air de bien se dérouler et super vite !


 bon je vais aller mon apr pour voir s'il y a du nouveau mais j'y crois pas...


----------



## alainbe6700 (27 Décembre 2012)

J'ai commandé le mien le 07/12 (Livraison  07 Jan, 2013 - 11 Jan, 2013):

- 3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
- 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
- 1TB Fusion Drive
- NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5

J'aimerais savoir quand ont été commandés les iMac qui sont expédiés en ce moment, histoire de pouvoir évaluer approximativement la date d'expédition du mien...

J'ai reçu 4 barrettes Crucial de 8GB aujourd'hui, manque plus que la bête!


----------



## Kiragold (27 Décembre 2012)

J'avais commandé le 2 décembre et il a été expédié le 20 ;-)


----------



## alainbe6700 (27 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour l'info Kiragold, le mien ne devrait donc pas tarder à quitter l'usine... si on peut extrapoler bien sûr...


----------



## stevefr (27 Décembre 2012)

Un petit retour concernant mon iMac 27 reçu le 19 décembre.
1TB fusion drive
680MX
I7

Et bien voilà, depuis quelques jours, il ne voulait plus se réveiller lorsqu'il était en veille prolongée, aucune réaction en appuyant sur le clavier/souris, obligé d'appuyer plusieurs fois sur le bouton power.
Et ce matin, surprise, il ne démarrait plus du tout après l'avoir débranché, rebranché, reset, suivi les instructions du conseiller apple.

Du coup il sera remplacé par un nouveau, je viens de recevoir un numéro de retour.


----------



## missing (27 Décembre 2012)

Ah, ça c'est pas cool !
Il te laisse garder celui la en attenant le nouveau ?


----------



## stevefr (27 Décembre 2012)

missing a dit:


> Ah, ça c'est pas cool !
> Il te laisse garder celui la en attenant le nouveau ?



Il ne fonctionne plus, j'attends l'appel du livreur qui doit venir rechercher l'iMac et quand il est de retour chez apple, ils vont m'envoyer le nouveau, donc je pense au moins 3 semaines à attendre


----------



## missing (27 Décembre 2012)

Oui question débile, je m'en suis rendu compte juste à l'instant. 

J'espère que ça sera rapide. C'est pas cool d'attendre aussi longtemps pour le recevoir et de déjà devoir le remplacer.


----------



## gecko20 (27 Décembre 2012)

ledu023 pas de nouvelles de mon apr, ils ne savent pas encore quand ils vont avoir les premiers modèles...


----------



## ledu26 (27 Décembre 2012)

Je pense que nos précieux ne seront pas là toute suite. Dans tous les cas, j'avais prévenu mon APR que si mi-janvier je n'avais rien et que les Apple Store les avaient en Stock, j'annulerai ma commande et le prendrai directement à Lyon, Part dieu.


----------



## gecko20 (27 Décembre 2012)

ledu26 a dit:


> Je pense que nos précieux ne seront pas là toute suite. Dans tous les cas, j'avais prévenu mon APR que si mi-janvier je n'avais rien et que les Apple Store les avaient en Stock, j'annulerai ma commande et le prendrai directement à Lyon, Part dieu.


1. excuse moi pour avoir malmené ton nom 
2. normalement fin de semaine il ont les modèles basiques pour une arrivée de nos joujou vers le 7-14 janvier
ps je reste chez mon apr, apple a arrêté ses réduction pour les instits chez nous, mais pas les apr 
ps 2 je crois qu£on va recevoir notre Imac, lorsque les qpple store vont aussi avoir du Stock!
ps3 si vous voulez voir où en sont les commandes des autres avec la date voilà:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlEmmsf8GxV9dE1EQnFzWGpidFduY1Qxb2ZYUFZTQ2c#gid=0


----------



## ThoTokio (27 Décembre 2012)

Kiragold a dit:


> J'avais commandé le 2 décembre et il a été expédié le 20 ;-)



Chanceux !

Commandé le 30 dès l'ouverture des commandes, et j'ai toujours :



> Articles en cours de traitement
> Expédition :  3 - 4 Weeks Livraison  04 Jan, 2013 - 11 Jan, 2013



:hein:

Peut-être parce que c'est pas une config de base ? (3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7, 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X8GB, 1TB Fusion Drive, NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5)


----------



## freddydob77 (27 Décembre 2012)

Salut,

je suis pas pres d'avoir le mien.


commandé le 12 decembre à cause d'un imbecile à l'apple store !!!:mouais:

super le lien pour le tableau. par contre ca serait sympa peut etre que les francais en cours et ceux qui ont recu aussi le remplise !!


----------



## havez (27 Décembre 2012)

Je reviens aux nouvelles.
Expédié depuis le 20 Décembre, le miens est censé arriver demain. Censé, car je n'ai toujours pas de N° de suivi sur le tracker de l'Apple Store.


----------



## Kiragold (28 Décembre 2012)

ThoTokio a dit:


> Chanceux !
> 
> Commandé le 30 dès l'ouverture des commandes, et j'ai toujours :
> 
> ...




Je ne sais pas perso j'ai changer le processeur et la carte graphique ( 680mx), la ram je l'ai fais à a la maison pour moins cher  Par contre je n'ai pas pris de Fusion Drive, je le ferais moi même si j'en ai le besoin plus tard. J'ai surement de la chance oui ! 

En tout cas sur FCPX et mes logiciel d'archi c'est une tuerie ! Je test les jeux ce soir 

ps : petite rectification, commandé le 1er décembre, non pas le 2 !


----------



## freddydob77 (28 Décembre 2012)

havez a dit:


> Je reviens aux nouvelles.
> Expédié depuis le 20 Décembre, le miens est censé arriver demain. Censé, car je n'ai toujours pas de N° de suivi sur le tracker de l'Apple Store.




Alors tu l'as recu ??


----------



## gecko20 (28 Décembre 2012)

havez a dit:


> Je reviens aux nouvelles.
> Expédié depuis le 20 Décembre, le miens est censé arriver demain. Censé, car je n'ai toujours pas de N° de suivi sur le tracker de l'Apple Store.


alors, du nouveau?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------




Kiragold a dit:


> Je ne sais pas perso j'ai changer le processeur et la carte graphique ( 680mx), la ram je l'ai fais à a la maison pour moins cher  Par contre je n'ai pas pris de Fusion Drive, je le ferais moi même si j'en ai le besoin plus tard. J'ai surement de la chance oui !
> 
> En tout cas sur FCPX et mes logiciel d'archi c'est une tuerie ! Je test les jeux ce soir
> 
> ps : petite rectification, commandé le 1er décembre, non pas le 2 !



amuse toi bien


----------



## freddydob77 (28 Décembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe chez Apple mais des Imac 27 qui etaient en status Preparing au 24/12  viennent de repasser en status Processing aujourd'hui tous des livraisons Europe !!


----------



## gecko20 (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonne nouvelle aux States les premiers apple store ont les 27 pouces (modèle de base) en stock
même quelques rares (chanceux) ont réussi à dénicher des BTO dans les stores
--> ainsi cela devrait commencer à bouger pour tous nos commandes (j'espère justement pour ma commande auprès d'un apr)


----------



## gecko20 (28 Décembre 2012)

bonsoir, vérifiez votre commande: beaucoup viennent de passer à préparations d'envoi:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlEmmsf8GxV9dE1EQnFzWGpidFduY1Qxb2ZYUFZTQ2c#gid=0


----------



## freddydob77 (28 Décembre 2012)

Oui ca vient de bouger pas mal depuis 1heure.  t'es ou dans le tableau ??


----------



## gecko20 (28 Décembre 2012)

freddydob77 a dit:


> Oui ca vient de bouger pas mal depuis 1heure.  t'es ou dans le tableau ??


numéro (29) maintenant 31 
je n'ai toujours as de nouvelles de mon Imac, vu que je passe par un APR


----------



## freddydob77 (28 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> numéro 29
> je n'ai toujours as de nouvelles de mon Imac, vu que je passe par un APR




Les numeros changent tout le temps tu as mis un nickname moi c'est le meme que le pseudo ici

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------




freddydob77 a dit:


> Les numeros changent tout le temps tu as mis un nickname moi c'est le meme que le pseudo ici




ok j'ai trouvé


----------



## gecko20 (28 Décembre 2012)

cela semble s'accélérer  beaucoup de gens au tour de Noël sont en préparation maintenant  Ainsi pour toi aussi cela s'annonce assez bien pour le 10-15 janvier, t'en penses quoi? @freddydobb77


----------



## havez (28 Décembre 2012)

freddydob77 a dit:


> Alors tu l'as recu ??



Non, mais j'ai enfin reçu un N° de tracking UPS  
Livraison prévue pour ce lundi, tout juste donc


----------



## freddydob77 (28 Décembre 2012)

gecko20 a dit:


> cela semble s'accélérer  beaucoup de gens au tour de Noël sont en préparation maintenant  Ainsi pour toi aussi cela s'annonce assez bien pour le 10-15 janvier, t'en penses quoi? @freddydobb77




Je sais pas je pense peut etre avant si ca continue à bien bouger comme ca. Mais il y a le nouvel an qui va tout stopper alors on verra !!!


----------



## ibryce (29 Décembre 2012)

Je viens d'avoir le suivi TNT, il est en ce moment :
	En cours d'acheminement		 28/12/2012	 17:50	Arnhem Hub


----------



## ThoTokio (29 Décembre 2012)

Je suis aussi passé en "préparation de lexpédition" !

Pour rappel, commandé le 30 dès l'ouverture des commandes.


----------



## Dr Aldol (29 Décembre 2012)

iMac i7 3,4 Ghz, Fusion Drive 1To, GTX 680 MX.

Commandé le 30.11
Expédié le 19.12.
Reçu le 28.12.

Les étapes TNT :
28 Dec 2012 	10:43:00 	Geneva 	Shipment Delivered In Good Condition. 
28 Dec 2012 	07:55:08 	Geneva 	Out For Delivery. 
27 Dec 2012 	22:43:24 	Geneva 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
27 Dec 2012 	13:10:27 	Zurich 	Shipment In Transit. 
27 Dec 2012 	09:26:31 	Zurich 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
26 Dec 2012 	01:57:12 	Zurich 	Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
26 Dec 2012 	01:57:11 	Geneva 	Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
26 Dec 2012 	01:57:11 	Mendrisio 	Shipment Release From Customs Or Other Agency. 
24 Dec 2012 	11:29:02 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
20 Dec 2012 	23:24:32 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
20 Dec 2012 	20:19:52 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
20 Dec 2012 	19:17:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
20 Dec 2012 	18:58:07 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit.

Une vraie merveille :rateau:


----------



## ibryce (29 Décembre 2012)

Dommage que TNT ne livre pas le samedi, je l'aurai donc lundi...


----------



## indomimi78 (29 Décembre 2012)

ibryce a dit:


> Dommage que TNT ne livre pas le samedi, je l'aurai donc lundi...



Hello Tous le monde je viens de m'inscrire 

Et sinon si si TNT PEUX livré le samedi  

Et perso j'ai acheté l' iMac 27' à la Fnac le 23/11 Donc j'ai encore le temps


----------



## philippe69 (29 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de voir mon APR et toujours pas d'info sur une éventuelle livraison (commandé le 30 novembre au matin).

J'ai vraiment l'impression que Apple livre en priorité les commandes faites sur l'Apple Store et ses boutiques en priorité; puis après (début février) ses grands partenaires (Fnac, Boulanger, Darty, ...) et enfin courant mars j'imagine les premières livraisons chez les APR.


----------



## gecko20 (29 Décembre 2012)

philippe69 a dit:


> Je viens de voir mon APR et toujours pas d'info sur une éventuelle livraison (commandé le 30 novembre au matin).
> 
> J'ai vraiment l'impression que Apple livre en priorité les commandes faites sur l'Apple Store et ses boutiques en priorité; puis après (début février) ses grands partenaires (Fnac, Boulanger, Darty, ...) et enfin courant mars j'imagine les premières livraisons chez les APR.


normalement fin de semaine suivante, voir 2e semaine de janvier ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h12 ----------

cela semble vraiment s'accélérer: avant 1-3 jours de préparation à l'envoi, si vous regardez sur le googledoc, la plupart qui ont évolué vers une préparation hier vers 16 heures sont déjà envoyés 
faut espérer que les apr touchent aussi bientôt leurs commandes


----------



## SandraKevin (29 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour

Pour info j'ai commandé sur le site apple un iMac 27 pouces I5 ( sans option ) le 5 décembre 12 par CB

Mon statut a changé ce jour : En préparation le 29/12 et expédition ce jour m^me 

Par contre livraison prévue le 7 janvier 

Bonne journée


----------



## ibryce (29 Décembre 2012)

Mise à jour de TNT : 
29 Dec 2012 	16:32:23 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
29 Dec 2012 	11:35:57 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Arrived In Warehouse 
29 Dec 2012 	10:18:42 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
29 Dec 2012 	08:50:00 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
29 Dec 2012 	07:53:27 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
28 Dec 2012 	18:25:51 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
28 Dec 2012 	18:09:00 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit. 
28 Dec 2012 	17:50:02 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 

Livraison prévu le 02/01/13 mais je pense le recevoir le 31/12/12.


----------



## freddydob77 (29 Décembre 2012)

ibryce a dit:


> Mise à jour de TNT :
> 29 Dec 2012 	16:32:23 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit.
> 29 Dec 2012 	11:35:57 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Arrived In Warehouse
> 29 Dec 2012 	10:18:42 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit.
> ...



ca devient bon courage  !!


----------



## technophile (30 Décembre 2012)

Moi je l'ai commandé debut décembre avec I5 a 3,2 et fusion drive 3to
Le statut de la commande est vite passé de en attente de paiement a article en cours de traitement
J'ai eu au telephone un conseiller APS et il m'a affirmer que tout était normal, que la commande était bien validée et que pour cet imac les livraisons se feront qu'a partir de Janvier 2013 (bientôt je recevrais mon précieux)
je l'ai vu hier a la Fnac et je suis encore plus impatient


----------



## gecko20 (30 Décembre 2012)

D'après les forums américains, le gens qui ont commandé comme moi chez un APR devraient voir leur Imac vers le 8-11 Janvier.
Hm à voir


----------



## gecko20 (30 Décembre 2012)

pour tout ceux qui ont un Imac 3TO avec fusion drive et veullentutiliser Windows, voilà la solution 
http://dice.neko-san.net/2012/12/how-to-install-boot-camp-on-a-3tb-fusion-drive-mac/


----------



## ThoTokio (30 Décembre 2012)

Le mien est en préparation depuis vendredi... En espérant qu'ils fassent pas le pont et qu'il sera expédié demain.


----------



## gecko20 (30 Décembre 2012)

si je ne me trompe pas, le nouvel an chinois est le 20-21 janvier, alors non ce n'est pas férié en chine avant la fin du mois  
J'ai un ami qui a pu chater avec le service de contact d'Apple,

ils lui ont bien confirmé que les App Store en ligne  étaient livrés en premier, puis les App Store et seulement après les reseller.


----------



## freddydob77 (30 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de passer en Preparation pour l'expedition aujourd'hui pour une commande passée le 12/12


----------



## gecko20 (30 Décembre 2012)

freddydob77 a dit:


> Je viens de passer en Preparation pour l'expedition aujourd'hui pour une commande passée le 12/12


félicitations


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Décembre 2012)

Vraiment Bon cet iMac


----------



## SkyRoms (30 Décembre 2012)

Stéphane toi tu te tait!!


----------



## stéphane83 (31 Décembre 2012)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Stéphane toi tu te tait!!



Mais heu
Mais je dis ça avec de bonnes intentions et puis je veux être rassurant car je vous sens préoccupés (je ne sais pourquoi) et je tiens à vous le dire mais vraiment : "ne vous en faites pas, il est top de chez top ce nouvel iMac et vous ne serez pas déçu "
Je suis avec vous les gars!
C'est ça l' esprit de solidarité


----------



## timac974 (31 Décembre 2012)

Salut les gens !! Mon iMac commande le 10/10 avec une expédition prévu en "january" n'a toujours pas bouge de statut. Et je vois que freddydob77 tu as eu ton iMac qui a changé de statut alors que tu l'a commandé le 12 tu as fait une commande CTO ??

Moi c'est un 27" i5 3.2 + fusion drive 1To + chargeur Apple


----------



## Lazaa (31 Décembre 2012)

Commande passé le 30 novembre et payé de suite par virement. 
paiement localisé par apple le 11/12... Toujours pas de changement non plus.


----------



## DarkOSX (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
je vous suis depuis le début de cette discussion.
Moi aussi j'ai commandé un iMac 27 pouces le premier sans option le 06/12/12.
Mon statut est passé d'envoyer aujourd'hui avec un numéro de suivi, mais impossible de voir l'état sur le site de TNT ( c'est bien le numéro a 10 chiffres).
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## freddydob77 (31 Décembre 2012)

timac974 a dit:


> Salut les gens !! Mon iMac commande le 10/10 avec une expédition prévu en "january" n'a toujours pas bouge de statut. Et je vois que freddydob77 tu as eu ton iMac qui a changé de statut alors que tu l'a commandé le 12 tu as fait une commande CTO ??
> 
> Moi c'est un 27" i5 3.2 + fusion drive 1To + chargeur Apple




c'est une commande directement sur le site Apple car au store je suis tombé sur un nul qui m'a fait perdre 15 jours


----------



## gecko20 (31 Décembre 2012)

pour ceux qui sont intéressés: les premiers apple store en europe commencent à avoir un nombre très limité d'Imac 27 en stock (modèle de base). Cf macrumors (des gens qui sont allés chercher le leur aujourd'hui)
Ainsi pour ceux qui les ont commandé chez des APR cela devrait bientôt commencer à se décanter


----------



## gecko20 (1 Janvier 2013)

freddydob77 le tien a été envoyé aujourd'hui?


----------



## freddydob77 (1 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> freddydob77 le tien a été envoyé aujourd'hui?



Oui le statut a changé à 22h hier. Il doit etre parti Hier

Arrivée prevue le 10


----------



## Roosvelt (2 Janvier 2013)

Pour ma part expédié ce jour


----------



## alainbe6700 (2 Janvier 2013)

Roosvelt a dit:


> Pour ma part expédié ce jour



Bonne nouvelle ça, veinard! Pour une commande passée à quelle date?


----------



## aMan (2 Janvier 2013)

Salut tout le monde,
juste pour vous dire iMac 27 core i7 reçu ce matin.
Expédié le 22 décembre.

Courage pour l'attente


----------



## Mey Li (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouvelle ici.

Pour ma part j'ai pris le 27 pouces : 2,9 GHz 1To.

Commander le 16 décembre, expédié le 29 décembre.
Depuis vendredi il est en cours d'acheminement... je sais pas où il est lol

En cours d'acheminement		 29/12/2012	 20:41	Shanghai
En cours d'acheminement		 29/12/2012	 23:07	Pudong International Airport

Apple store dit livraison estimée le 2 janvier.

Y a t-il des personnes dans le même cas que moi  ?

edit :
OH c'est magique ca a changé a l'instant !

En cours d'acheminement		 02/01/2013	 17:22	Arnhem Hub


----------



## Byakkou (2 Janvier 2013)

Mey Li a dit:


> edit :
> OH c'est magique ca a changé a l'instant !
> 
> En cours d'acheminement		 02/01/2013	 17:22	Arnhem Hub



Exactement la meme pour moi. Nos iMac ne doivent pas etre loin l'un de l'autre


----------



## Lazaa (2 Janvier 2013)

Commandé le 16 envoyé le 29... Yen a qui ont de la chance ! :mouais:


----------



## timac974 (2 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> Commandé le 16 envoyé le 29... Yen a qui ont de la chance ! :mouais:



+1000


----------



## littledoudou (2 Janvier 2013)

Waouhhhh ! 

Bonsoir tout le monde...quand je vois que des commandes plus récentes que la mienne sont livrées ou en cours de livraison...
J'ai commandé le 1er décembre un 27 pouces : 3.4GHz i7, 16GB RAM, 1TB, GTX 680MX avec le financement Apple.
Financement validé le 6 décembre, date à laquelle la commande passe en cours de traitement.
Aucun changement depuis ce jour... :sleep:

Livraison prévue entre le 7 et le 11 (soit la semaine prochaine),et la commande n'a pas encore bougé ! 

A votre avis, j'ai des raisons de m'inquiéter ??


----------



## SandraKevin (2 Janvier 2013)

edit :
OH c'est magique ca a changé a l'instant !

En cours d'acheminement	 02/01/2013	 17:22	Arnhem Hub



Bonsoir à tous et à toutes

M^me statut que vous !!! Ma livraison est prévue pour vendredi !! J'espère que ça sera le cas 

Bonne soirée


----------



## endlessy (2 Janvier 2013)

SandraKevin a dit:


> edit :
> OH c'est magique ca a changé a l'instant !
> 
> En cours d'acheminement     02/01/2013     17:22    Arnhem Hub
> ...



Un joli weekend en perspectif  pffff et moi encore 13 jours d'attente... :rose::rose:


----------



## gecko20 (2 Janvier 2013)

les APR commencent à avoir leurs stocks:
http://switch.com.my/imac-27-stocks/
yeah 
je sens que le mien va bientôt arriver


----------



## BenJ76 (2 Janvier 2013)

littledoudou a dit:


> Waouhhhh !
> 
> Bonsoir tout le monde...quand je vois que des commandes plus récentes que la mienne sont livrées ou en cours de livraison...
> J'ai commandé le 1er décembre un 27 pouces : 3.4GHz i7, 16GB RAM, 1TB, GTX 680MX avec le financement Apple.
> ...




Je suis dans le même cas que toi commandé le 30 novembre avec financement (taux a 0% ca ne se refuse pas) avec la configuration : Configuration

3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
1TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5
APPLE MAGIC MOUSE
APPLE BATTERY CHARGER-INT
Apple Num Kybd+User's Guide-F
COUNTRY KIT-ZH.

et depuis le 7 décembre Articles en cours de traitement  Expédition :  January.

Y en a t'il d'autre dans le même cas que nous ?? :rateau:


----------



## stéphane83 (2 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> les APR commencent à avoir leurs stocks:
> http://switch.com.my/imac-27-stocks/
> yeah
> je sens que le mien va bientôt arriver



Je peux comprendre !


----------



## little_lama (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce site, mais je suis vos posts à tous depuis plusieurs semaines....

J' ai commandé mon précieux le 14 décembre, chez un APR en Thailande...
Un i5 2,9 GHZ, 8 go de mémoire, 1 TO fusion drive + trackpad....

Après plus de 15 ans sur PC, je franchis le pas pour passer à la pomme. Bon, j'avais déjà commencé l'année dernière avec un Ipad, et j'attendais depuis, la sortie de ce nouveau Imac pour me décider si je passais sur mac ou restais sur PC... Et quand j'ai enfin pu découvrir la nouvelle bête, ben j'ai craqué....

Comme j'ai commandé chez un APR, aucun suivi. J'ai appelé hier, mais aucune nouvelle de ma commande, et ils ne savent pas quand ils vont le recevoir.
Je suis heureux de voir que les premiers APR commencent à recevoir leurs commandes. En plus, c'est en Malaisie, pas trop loin de chez moi...
J'ai l'espoir de le recevoir autour du 15/20 janvier, en plus je suis le premier à l'avoir commandé chez mon APR local....

A suivre


----------



## SandraKevin (3 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Un joli weekend en perspectif  pffff et moi encore 13 jours d'attente... :rose::rose:



Bonjour

Merci Bon week-end également !!!

Bon courage pour l'attente    Au départ la livraison état prévue pour le 7 janvier ! Avec un peu de chance tu l'auras avant !

A plus


----------



## alainbe6700 (3 Janvier 2013)

Ma commande, passée le 7 décembre sur l'Apple store, vient de passer en "Préparation de l'expédition"!

Enfin...


----------



## endlessy (3 Janvier 2013)

SandraKevin a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Merci Bon week-end également !!!
> 
> ...



Merci 
Le déballage du carton, l'odeur du polystyrène.. loool... Bon ok j'arrête  Fais nous savoir quand tu le reçois


----------



## Mey Li (3 Janvier 2013)

Byakkou a dit:


> Exactement la meme pour moi. Nos iMac ne doivent pas etre loin l'un de l'autre



Le miens est près de chez moi, j'ai demandé la livraison pour demain, c&#8217;était pas possible de sélectionner aujourd'hui.

edit : 

Livré aujourd'hui à 11h30 au final XD j'ai pas trop compris mais tant mieux !
Bon courage à tous et bon week-end.

(Commander le 16 décembre, expédié le 29 décembre.)


----------



## vazen (3 Janvier 2013)

Juste une question, vous prenez l'Apple Care ? Vous pensez que c'est utile ? Vu que la note est déjà très salée... Je pense commander le mien aujourd'hui. Merci.


----------



## Byakkou (3 Janvier 2013)

Mey Li a dit:


> Le miens est près de chez moi, j'ai demandé la livraison pour demain, cétait pas possible de sélectionner aujourd'hui.
> 
> edit :
> 
> ...



Ils t'ont appelée avant ? Tu habites ou ?


----------



## alainbe6700 (3 Janvier 2013)

alainbe6700 a dit:


> Ma commande, passée le 7 décembre sur l'Apple store, vient de passer en "Préparation de l'expédition"!
> 
> Enfin...



Et dans la même journée, ma commande vient de passer à "Expédiée"!


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Janvier 2013)

Byakkou a dit:


> Ils t'ont appelée avant ? Tu habites ou ?



Tu la joues petits bras  
MEy Li habite près de l'Opéra à Paris :rateau:
Ton premier message de nouvel inscrit est encourageant pour la suite (s'il y en a une :afraid: )


----------



## DarkOSX (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,  Voici l'état de mon mac
Etapes de l'expédition 
En cours d'acheminement         31/12/2012     19:37    Pudong International Airport
 En cours d'acheminement         31/12/2012     21:42    Shanghai 
En cours d'acheminement         03/01/2013     14:30    Ide Centre 
 Ou se trouve mon mac a cet instant ? 
 Merci.


----------



## Byakkou (3 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Tu la joues petits bras
> MEy Li habite près de l'Opéra à Paris :rateau:
> Ton premier message de nouvel inscrit est encourageant pour la suite (s'il y en a une :afraid: )



Plait-il ?


----------



## Mey Li (3 Janvier 2013)

Byakkou a dit:


> Ils t'ont appelée avant ? Tu habites ou ?



Ce n'est pas moi qu'il est réceptionné le colis, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils ont appelé.
J'habite à Savigny sur Orge dans le 91.


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Janvier 2013)

Byakkou a dit:


> Plait-il ?





Mey Li a dit:


> Ce n'est pas moi *qu'il est réceptionné le colis*, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils ont appelé.
> J'habite à Savigny sur Orge dans le 91.


Tous deux inscrits hier, y'a de quoi s'interroger sur les provenances du matériel  :rose: :hein: :modo:


----------



## Roosvelt (3 Janvier 2013)

alainbe6700 a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle ça, veinard! Pour une commande passée à quelle date?



Commande passée le 4/12/12 !!!


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Janvier 2013)

DarkOSX a dit:


> Bonjour,  Voici l'état de mon mac
> Etapes de l'expédition
> En cours d'acheminement         31/12/2012     19:37    Pudong International Airport
> En cours d'acheminement         31/12/2012     21:42    Shanghai
> ...



Aux Pays Bas 
Il sera en France lundi pour les expéditions nationales : je pense que tu seras livré en milieu de semaine prochaine.


----------



## littledoudou (3 Janvier 2013)

Le miracle vient de se produire : je suis en préparation d'expédition !! 

Pour rappel : J'ai commandé le 1er décembre un 27 pouces : 3.4GHz i7, 16GB RAM, 1TB, GTX 680MX avec le financement Apple, financement validé le 6 décembre, date à laquelle la commande passe en cours de traitement.

Et à l'instant je vois que je suis en prépa d'expédition... 

Livraison prévue toujours prévue entre le 7 et le 11 (soit la semaine prochaine), comme prévu depuis le départ.

Wait & see !!


----------



## ledu26 (3 Janvier 2013)

@Gecko20 Mon APR doit me donner une date de livraison lundi ou mardi. Et toi ?


----------



## gecko20 (3 Janvier 2013)

ils savent jusqu'à présent seulement que c'est assez imminent... je vais aller les revoir lundi alors


----------



## philippe69 (4 Janvier 2013)

Je viens de voir mon APR sur Lyon et il me confirme que les premières livraisons se feront d'ici 15 jours (j'ai commandé le 30 novembre un 27"). Donc au mieux +/- 6 semaines de délai.

J'ai vraiment le sentiment que Apple considère ses partenaires comme de la m..... et livrera en priorité les commandes faites sur l'Apple Store :mouais:.


----------



## Lonneki (4 Janvier 2013)

Commande le 30/11 avec AFS (27" fullop)
Validation de l'AFS le... attention on le rigole pas 03/01
Donc là il est en : _Articles en cours de traitement 	 	 	 	 	 	 	      	 		 	    		 	    	 	 			 	 		                                        	                 		Expédition :                  	                 January_

Une idée du délais à compter de ce stade ?


----------



## ledu26 (4 Janvier 2013)

@Philippe69 Tu as commandé chez quel APR ?


----------



## SandraKevin (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour

Et bien de mon côté plus de suivi depuis hier !!!!!


En cours d'acheminement		 29/12/2012	 20:44	Shanghai
En cours d'acheminement		 30/12/2012	 00:18	Pudong International Airport
En cours d'acheminement		 02/01/2013	 17:23	Arnhem Hub
En cours d'acheminement		 02/01/2013	 20:18	Arnhem Hub
En cours d'acheminement		 02/01/2013	 20:52	Ide Centre
En cours d'acheminement		 03/01/2013	 06:11	Garonor Road Hub


Et sur le suivi du site apple aujourd'hui il est indiqué  "   Date de livraison estimée	Jan 04, 2013
Origin Airport Terminal

Ca veut dire quoi origin airport Terminal ????

Pour info j'habite dans le sud de la France

Bonne journée


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Janvier 2013)

SandraKevin a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Et bien de mon côté plus de suivi depuis hier !!!!!
> 
> ...


On est voisin alors j'habite à Toulon!
Bref, quand j'avais ce statut j'ai reçu mon imac très rapidement : cela indique qu'il se trouve au HUB TNT national à Paris.
Le seul truc c'est que nous sommes vendredi donc rien à attendre pour le weekend ni demain.
Ton imac partira de Paris lundi en sachant que cela prend 2 jours : à compter de ce statut par exemple dans mon cas il a pris la direction de Marseille pour ensuite être livré dans la journée à Toulon.
Je pense que tu peux espérer avoir ton ordinateur pour ce mercredi
Ou alors les mises à jour ne sont pas synchro et l'iMac est déjà parti du HUB donc en direction du sud.
Mais pour la semaine prochaine c'est sûr tu l'auras !


----------



## SandraKevin (4 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse Stéphane

J'habite dans la région Provence Alpes Côte d'Azur ( Gap ) . Toulon est à 2h30 de chez moi 

J'ai téléphoné à TNT et  l'imac se trouve au port de Marignane ! Il n' y a pas de livraison internationale le samedi  

La livraison est prévue pour lundi avant 13 h 00 . 


Bonne journée


----------



## littledoudou (4 Janvier 2013)

Lonneki a dit:


> Commande le 30/11 avec AFS (27" fullop)
> Validation de l'AFS le... attention on le rigole pas 03/01
> Donc là il est en : _Articles en cours de traitement 	 	 	 	 	 	 	      	 		 	    		 	    	 	 			 	 		                                        	                 		Expédition :                  	                 January_
> 
> Une idée du délais à compter de ce stade ?



Bizarre que ça ait été aussi long pour valider le financement, moi ça n'a pris que 6 jours...

Je dirai que le délai est vraiment aléatoire...mais ça devrait s'accélérer maintenant pour toutes les nouvelles commandes...bon courage pour l'attente, moi je suis toujours en préparation de l'expédition...


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Janvier 2013)

[/IMG]
Peut-être en 2013


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Janvier 2013)

SandraKevin a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse Stéphane
> 
> J'habite dans la région Provence Alpes Côte d'Azur ( Gap ) . Toulon est à 2h30 de chez moi
> 
> ...



Le weekend va être long


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Janvier 2013)

littledoudou a dit:


> Bizarre que ça ait été aussi long pour valider le financement, moi ça n'a pris que 6 jours...
> 
> Je dirai que le délai est vraiment aléatoire...mais ça devrait s'accélérer maintenant pour toutes les nouvelles commandes...bon courage pour l'attente, moi je suis toujours en préparation de l'expédition...



Mon achat a été payé par virement; entre ma banque et la banque défiscalisée d'Apple, tout à fait légale sans doute WorldPay à Lille, près du Luxembourg et de la célèbre Belgique depardieudantesque, il a fallu 15 jours pour que le virement soit agréé par Worldpay, qui ne travaille (authentique grotesque qui me fut répondu par l'assistance "chat" Apple) que 5 jours par semaine 
Achat de ± 2800 &#8364;, et pas plus d'info depuis début décembre, alors le camion TNT, UPS, Fedex, Chronopost, 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 Express, j'espère qu'il ne dérapera pas sur un vague de surf en juillet prochain


----------



## DarkOSX (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,
bonne nouvelle pour moi j'ai reçu le fameux iMac 27 pouces aujourd'hui a 12h.
Pour une commande passé le 06 décembre 2012 et une livraison estimée au 07 janvier 2012.

Aucun souci matériel, mais j'ai un petit beug au niveau de l'éjection d'un lecteur graveur Blu-ray, je ne l'ai pas dans la barre Finder et le raccourci du clavier ne fonctionne pas pour l'éjection si quelqu'un a une solution, je vais ouvrir une nouvelle discussion pour exposé mon problème.

Merci et bon courage pour vous.


----------



## gecko20 (4 Janvier 2013)

cherche dans google tu trouves, j'avais lu ce problème dans le forum de macrumors, c'est assez facile à régler il parait


----------



## DarkOSX (4 Janvier 2013)

Ok merci beaucoup je vais cherche


----------



## WHIT3 (4 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Mon achat a été payé par virement; entre ma banque et la banque défiscalisée d'Apple, tout à fait légale sans doute WorldPay à Lille, près du Luxembourg et de la célèbre Belgique depardieudantesque, il a fallu 15 jours pour que le virement soit agréé par Worldpay, qui ne travaille (authentique grotesque qui me fut répondu par l'assistance "chat" Apple) que 5 jours par semaine


Et dire que certains qui ont commandé après toi l'ont reçu avant Noël... Ça doit faire mal.

De mon côté : commande passée le mercredi 26 décembre.
L'acceptation du payement et le passage à "Articles en cours de traitement" ont été faits le lundi 31 décembre.

J'ai foi en la fin du mois pour l'arrivage.


----------



## little_lama (5 Janvier 2013)

pour info, l'apple store US vient de changer et affiche maintenant expédition 3/4 semaines. Bon c'est le seul semble t'il, les autres restent sur Janvier.


----------



## SkyRoms (5 Janvier 2013)

En même temps, 3/4 semaines ça reste janvier... Ils ne sont pas très précis... Perso j'attend toujours que le miens sorte de son statut de "en cours de traitement" après plus d'un mois...


----------



## littledoudou (5 Janvier 2013)

Je suis en statut "expédiée" depuis hier soir. 

Le premier  numéro de suivi n'était pas bon, comme pour tout le monde, ce matin, j'ai le numéro de suivi à 9 chiffres. Voilà où j'en suis selon le site TNT

En cours d'acheminement		 05/01/2013	 18:24	Shanghai


----------



## endlessy (5 Janvier 2013)

littledoudou a dit:


> Je suis en statut "expédiée" depuis hier soir.
> 
> Le premier  numéro de suivi n'était pas bon, comme pour tout le monde, ce matin, j'ai le numéro de suivi à 9 chiffres. Voilà où j'en suis selon le site TNT
> 
> En cours d'acheminement         05/01/2013     18:24    Shanghai



Shangai shangai... Mais il ne devais pas être fabriqué aux USA à la base? :mouais::mouais:


----------



## littledoudou (5 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Shangai shangai... Mais il ne devais pas être fabriqué aux USA à la base? :mouais::mouais:



Il le semble que c'est un projet de rapatrier une partie de la production aux US mais que ça n'est pas encore fait...

À votre avis je peux espérer être livré quand à Lille ?


----------



## BenJ76 (5 Janvier 2013)

littledoudou a dit:


> Je suis en statut "expédiée" depuis hier soir.
> 
> Le premier  numéro de suivi n'était pas bon, comme pour tout le monde, ce matin, j'ai le numéro de suivi à 9 chiffres. Voilà où j'en suis selon le site TNT
> 
> En cours d'acheminement		 05/01/2013	 18:24	Shanghai



Bon ca a l'air de se décanter un peu... Moi toujours ce "january"... allez pour la semaine prochaine j'y crois ( ca fait 3 semaines que je me dit ca)


----------



## littledoudou (5 Janvier 2013)

BenJ76 a dit:


> Bon ca a l'air de se décanter un peu... Moi toujours ce "january"... allez pour la semaine prochaine j'y crois ( ca fait 3 semaines que je me dit ca)



Bon courage pour l'attente, je ne sais que trop bien comme c'est désespérant! 

Ma date de livraison estimée était au 11 hier, elle est passée au 10 aujourd'hui...


----------



## ThoTokio (5 Janvier 2013)

Commandé le 30 novembre, paiement par virement validé le 4 décembre, livraison prévue entre le 4 et le 11 janvier, envoyé le 31 décembre, livraison prévue le 10, puis le 9...

J'ai hâte !

Par contre je n'ai pas accès à tout son chemin, comme vous.
J'avais un message comme quoi je devais attendre que tous mes articles soient réunis pour avoir accès au suivi (j'ai acheté un Superdrive avec), ce qui a été le cas aujourd'hui...


----------



## endlessy (5 Janvier 2013)

ThoTokio a dit:


> Commandé le 30 novembre, paiement par virement validé le 4 décembre, livraison prévue entre le 4 et le 11 janvier, envoyé le 31 décembre, livraison prévue le 10, puis le 9...
> 
> J'ai hâte !
> 
> ...



Tu aurais pu prendre un graveur Bluray pour 20 de +... http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...Slim-6x-USB-2-0-Noir-Retail-SE-506AB-TSBD.htm

M'enfin, chacun ses gouts et couleur hein


----------



## ThoTokio (6 Janvier 2013)

Pour quoi faire ? Déjà que je lis pratiquement jamais de CD ou DVD, alors des Blu-Ray... Et graver, on en parle pas. Je ne sais que faire de mes vieux DVD vierges. 

Quand j'ai besoin de lire un Blu-ray, c'est sur la télé. 

L'avantage que j'ai eu à prendre le SuperDrive (que j'ai pris vraiment "au cas où") avec l'iMac, c'est qu'il est sur la même facture, que l'ensemble passe en achat pro et que je récupère la TVA...


----------



## lolodila (6 Janvier 2013)

IMAC 27 pouces


3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X8GB
1TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5
 

APPLE MAGIC MOUSE
Apple Num Kybd+User's Guide-F
COUNTRY KIT-ZH
Commandé le 30 novembre 2012, toujours en cours de traitement  Livraison : JANUARY.

Payé par CB, mais j'ai du faire par virement, car cela merdait chez apple ce jour de commande.
J'ai l'impression que je ne vais jamais le recevoir. J'ai appelé plusieurs fois le service commercial d'apple, mais la seule réponse qu'ils donnent, c'est que la livraison aura lieu en janvier. Quel jour ? Mystère ?
Je trouve que c'est fort de café. 37 jours depuis le paiement et toujours rien sur la date de livraison. Mon argent est depuis longtemps sur le compte de la maison mère. C'est parce que mon mac 24 late 2008 commence à lacher, que j'ai commandé le nouvel imac je suis graphiste maquettiste à mon compte. Mais je n'ai pas maché mes mots pour leur dire que c'était du foutage de gueule de ne pas être capable de donner une date de livraison. J'achète du mac depuis 86 (macintosh se, mac pizza, mac G3, G4, mac Pro, iphone(s),ipad, ipod, imac 24 pouces, nouveau mac mini et je suis vraiment déçu du service. Je pense sérieusement à faire un hackintosh la prochaine fois, quitte à y mettre le même prix.
Si je faisais la même chose avec mes clients, y'a longtemps que ma boîte serait coulée.


----------



## endlessy (6 Janvier 2013)

lolodila a dit:


> J'achète du mac depuis 86 (macintosh se, mac pizza, mac G3, G4, mac Pro, iphone(s),ipad, ipod, imac 24 pouces, nouveau mac mini et je suis vraiment déçu du service. Je pense sérieusement à faire un hackintosh la prochaine fois, quitte à y mettre le même prix.
> *Si je faisais la même chose avec mes clients, y'a longtemps que ma boîte serait coulée.*



Eh oui.. mais tu n'es pas APPLE... loool   
Courage,  encore un peu


----------



## lolodila (6 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Eh oui.. mais tu n'es pas APPLE... loool
> Courage,  encore un peu



Je me rappelle des années fin 90, quand Apple allait couler Ben si tous les maquettistes de l'époque avait bifurqué sur le pc, Apple serait mort en 2013. Je pense qu'ils nous doivent une fière chandelle d'être resté fidèle coûte que coûte (jeu de mots). Mais, là, 1 mois et demi au minimum pour une livraison Ils doivent les fabriquer sur mars:love:


----------



## Lonneki (6 Janvier 2013)

lolodila a dit:


> Si je faisais la même chose avec mes clients, y'a longtemps que ma boîte serait coulée.



On est deux alors à attendre depuis le 30, me voila rassuré


----------



## littledoudou (6 Janvier 2013)

Ben c'est vrai que là ça fait long dis donc ! 

Voilà où j'en suis moi : 

En cours d'acheminement		 05/01/2013	 18:24	Shanghai
En cours d'acheminement		 06/01/2013	 10:46	Pudong International Airport

J'espère que jeudi, au pire, je serai livré...


----------



## lolodila (6 Janvier 2013)

Lonneki a dit:


> On est deux alors à attendre depuis le 30, me voila rassuré



Moi j'ai démarré en 86 sur un mac SE. Je l'ai encore d'ailleurs. Une pièce de musée. Ah motorala, à l'époque on ne jurait que par ces processeurs. Je n'imaginais pas à ce moment là qu'un jour Steve accepterait de mettre de l'intel dans ses bécanes:rose:


----------



## SkyRoms (6 Janvier 2013)

Lonneki a dit:


> On est deux alors à attendre depuis le 30, me voila rassuré



3... Et toujours en cours de traitement...


----------



## BenJ76 (6 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> 3... Et toujours en cours de traitement...



4 :rateau:

Je suis interloqué par la gestion des commandes chez Apple


----------



## SkyRoms (6 Janvier 2013)

BenJ76 a dit:


> 4 :rateau:
> 
> Je suis interloqué par la gestion des commandes chez Apple



Tu n'es pas le seul BenJ, tu n'es pas le seul...


----------



## littledoudou (6 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Tu n'es pas le seul BenJ, tu n'es pas le seul...



Votre date de livraison estimée est au combien?


----------



## BenJ76 (6 Janvier 2013)

littledoudou a dit:


> Votre date de livraison estimée est au combien?



Elle a été dans un lointaine époque prévu entre 7 et 11 janvier 2013 et une fois le financement accepté le fameux et nébuleux mois de janvier...:mouais:


----------



## SkyRoms (6 Janvier 2013)

A la commande c'était prévu 26 décembre - 2 janvier, c'est rapidement passé a 2-8 janvier et vers la mi décembre c'est passé a "january".


----------



## littledoudou (6 Janvier 2013)

Vraiment étrange, c'est vrai puisque moi c'est toujours resté à du 7 au 11 janvier...même avant que le financement soit validé le 6 décembre pour une commande du 1er décembre...


----------



## BenJ76 (6 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms as tu fais une demande de financement ?


----------



## alainbe6700 (7 Janvier 2013)

Statut inchangé depuis vendredi... 

Date	Heure	Lieu	Status
04 Jan 2013 	22:00:44 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
04 Jan 2013 	21:10:46 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
04 Jan 2013 	21:02:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
04 Jan 2013 	20:47:50 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
04 Jan 2013 	20:19:51 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Sender.


----------



## Nivek (7 Janvier 2013)

Quelqu'un aurait-il des informations concernant les APR ? 
J'ai commandé le 12/12 et d'après mon APR il ne faut rien prévoir avant le 21/01 c'est loooonnnggg


----------



## endlessy (7 Janvier 2013)

SandraKevin a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse Stéphane
> 
> J'habite dans la région Provence Alpes Côte d'Azur ( Gap ) . Toulon est à 2h30 de chez moi
> 
> ...



Alors le bébé est arrivé ?


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Alors le bébé est arrivé ?



Pas de nouvelle bonne nouvelle


----------



## Lazaa (7 Janvier 2013)

BenJ76 a dit:


> 4 :rateau:
> 
> Je suis interloqué par la gestion des commandes chez Apple



5...

J'ai vraiment les boules d'autant qu'au chomage technique depuis aujourd'hui car plus de PC fonctionnel...


----------



## gecko20 (7 Janvier 2013)

Nivek a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il des informations concernant les APR ?
> J'ai commandé le 12/12 et d'après mon APR il ne faut rien prévoir avant le 21/01&#8230; c'est loooonnnggg



nonpas de nouvelles concernant les Apr, hélas, j'ai commandé le 1. Décembre...

ah les APR en Angleterre prévoient l'arrivée de leurs commandes pour demain ou mercredi???


----------



## philippe69 (7 Janvier 2013)

Pour ma part, commandé le 30 novembre chez un APR et j'espère une livraison avant la fin janvier (2013).
Si pas livré en janvier = annulation commande et Rev 2 pour sept 2013.


----------



## gecko20 (7 Janvier 2013)

normalement tous les commandes début décembre vont être honoré ce mois chez les APR


----------



## littledoudou (7 Janvier 2013)

L'état d'avancement de livraison ne bouge plus...:rateau:


En cours d'acheminement		 05/01/2013	 18:24	Shanghai
En cours d'acheminement		 06/01/2013	 10:46	Pudong International Airport


----------



## freddydob77 (7 Janvier 2013)

Pour moi ca a bougé aujourd'hui livraison prévue le 09 


En cours d'acheminement		 07/01/2013	 17:48	Arnhem Hub
En cours d'acheminement		 07/01/2013	 18:24	Arnhem Hub
En cours d'acheminement		 07/01/2013	 19:04	Arnhem Hub


----------



## ThoTokio (7 Janvier 2013)

Nos iMac sont ensembles, alors. 

En cours d'acheminement         07/01/2013     16:08     Arnhem Hub


----------



## freddydob77 (7 Janvier 2013)

Ah oui surement

Garonor demain normalement


----------



## littledoudou (7 Janvier 2013)

Le suivi TNT laisse à désirer....:mouais:


----------



## gecko20 (8 Janvier 2013)

ledu26
des nouvelles de ton APR?


----------



## alainbe6700 (8 Janvier 2013)

Je croise les doigts et espère une livraison aujourd'hui...

08 Jan 2013 	06:39:51 	Luxembourg 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
08 Jan 2013 	02:53:46 	Hub Rhein Main Dft 	Shipment In Transit. 
08 Jan 2013 	02:20:17 	Hub Rhein Main Dft 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
07 Jan 2013 	20:32:02 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
07 Jan 2013 	17:28:41 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
07 Jan 2013 	09:11:39 	Ide Centre 	Shipment In Transit. 
04 Jan 2013 	22:00:44 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
04 Jan 2013 	21:10:46 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
04 Jan 2013 	21:02:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
04 Jan 2013 	20:47:50 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
04 Jan 2013 	20:19:51 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Sender.


----------



## littledoudou (8 Janvier 2013)

@alainbe6700 : où as-tu autant de détails sur l'état de ta livraison ? 
Moi sur le site de TNT je n'ai que ça : 


     [FONT=&quot]En cours   d'acheminement[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]05/01/2013[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 18:24[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Shanghai[/FONT]        

     [FONT=&quot]En cours   d'acheminement[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]06/01/2013[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 10:46[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Pudong International Airport[/FONT]


----------



## alainbe6700 (8 Janvier 2013)

littledoudou a dit:


> @alainbe6700 : où as-tu autant de détails sur l'état de ta livraison ?



Ben, le 4 janvier, j'avais la même chose... Les étapes s'ajoutent au fur et à mesure que le colis est scanné durant son parcours.


----------



## timac974 (8 Janvier 2013)

Moi perso il a été expédie hier le 07 après avoir été en préparation pour expédition depuis le 05!! Par contre mon transporteur est UPS avec une livraison estimée le 09 alors qu'Apple dans son mail dit que je serai livré le 14... Qui croire ?

Sur le site applestore.bridgepoint il me dit également livraison le 09..

J'ai commande l'iMac + chargeur de batterie Apple : j'aurais droit à une regroupement d'après vous ??


Koeln, Germany	 08/01/2013	 6:47	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 08/01/2013	 13:04	Lecture au départ
08/01/2013	 7:26	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 08/01/2013	 4:46	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 07/01/2013	 23:37	Lecture d'exportation
07/01/2013	 19:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
07/01/2013	 17:01	Lecture au départ
07/01/2013	 12:57	Lecture de l'origine
China	 07/01/2013	 23:31	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## benrine (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Imac commandé le 10/12 config
3.2GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i5
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
1TB 7200-rpm Serial ATA Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5
Il est passé en préparation pour l expédition ce jour.  
J espère que ça va être rapide


----------



## endlessy (8 Janvier 2013)

hiiiiiiiiiii, ça fait froid au dos ca...

http://www.meltystyle.fr/imac-27-pouces-indisponible-avant-fevrier-2013-a149159.html

 :afraid:


----------



## gecko20 (8 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> hiiiiiiiiiii, ça fait froid au dos ca...
> 
> http://www.meltystyle.fr/imac-27-pouces-indisponible-avant-fevrier-2013-a149159.html
> 
> :afraid:



ben je ne vois rien d'exceptionnel dans cette info: pour ceux qui commandent maintenant le délai est vers la fin janvier, début février


----------



## alainbe6700 (8 Janvier 2013)

Ca y est. Il est dans mon coffre! Vivement ce soir. Pour info, je remets ici tout le parcours depuis l'expédition:

08 Jan 2013 	13:12:00 	Luxembourg 	Shipment Delivered In Good Condition. 
08 Jan 2013 	13:11:28 	Luxembourg 	Out For Delivery. 
08 Jan 2013 	08:35:50 	Luxembourg 	Shipment Arrived In Warehouse 
08 Jan 2013 	06:39:51 	Luxembourg 	Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
08 Jan 2013 	02:53:46 	Hub Rhein Main Dft 	Shipment In Transit. 
08 Jan 2013 	02:20:17 	Hub Rhein Main Dft 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
07 Jan 2013 	20:32:02 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
07 Jan 2013 	17:28:41 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
07 Jan 2013 	09:11:39 	Ide Centre 	Shipment In Transit. 
04 Jan 2013 	22:00:44 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
04 Jan 2013 	21:10:46 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
04 Jan 2013 	21:02:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
04 Jan 2013 	20:47:50 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
04 Jan 2013 	20:19:51 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Sender.


----------



## gecko20 (8 Janvier 2013)

alainbe6700 a dit:


> Ca y est. Il est dans mon coffre! Vivement ce soir. Pour info, je remets ici tout le parcours depuis l'expédition:
> 
> 08 Jan 2013     13:12:00     Luxembourg     Shipment Delivered In Good Condition.
> 08 Jan 2013     13:11:28     Luxembourg     Out For Delivery.
> ...



j'espère que lineheart commence bientôt à recevoir nos commandes...

ps félicitation, tu dois être un de premiers du Luxembourg à avoir un IMac 2012


----------



## ThoTokio (8 Janvier 2013)

4 jours entre le départ et la livraison, c'est court... :mouais:

Le mien est parti le 31 décembre, et il arrive que demain.


----------



## Zbarb (8 Janvier 2013)

Je ne m'inscrit que maintenant alors que je viens de recevoir mon Imac.
J'ai lu tous vos com' durant cette interminable attente, et ca fait passer le temps. ^^ Sympa de voir qu'on est pas seul à trouver le temps long!

Il est juste derrière moi, dans son carton, je suis au boulot, il va encore falloir que j'attende quelques heures avant de pouvoir le débaler. L'aprem va être TRES longue... 

Courage à tous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h44 ----------

Mon parcours semble être casiment le même que celui d'alain au niveau de l'acheminement. Changement de statut le 04-01-2013. Arrivée today!


----------



## timac974 (8 Janvier 2013)

Moi aussi je trouve ça bizarre... changement de statut le 05, expedie le 07 et UPS me donne une livraison demain le 09 !!! (Il est en Allemagne depuis ce matin)


----------



## ThoTokio (8 Janvier 2013)

En fait si je comprends bien, quand on a commandé qu'un iMac, il est envoyé par UPS et il arrive bien plus vite que si on a pris autre chose avec, où là il est pris en charge par TNT et où il faut attendre que tous les articles soient regroupés.

J'aurais su, je m'en serais passé de ce SuperDrive...


----------



## timac974 (8 Janvier 2013)

ThoTokio a dit:


> En fait si je comprends bien, quand on a commandé qu'un iMac, il est envoyé par UPS et il arrive bien plus vite que si on a pris autre chose avec, où là il est pris en charge par TNT et où il faut attendre que tous les articles soient regroupés.
> 
> J'aurais su, je m'en serais passé de ce SuperDrive...



Peut être bien oui !! moi il y a eu juste le chargeur Apple avec l'iMac mais je crois qu'ils le mettent directement dans la boîte...


----------



## Zbarb (8 Janvier 2013)

Non, j'ai commandé uniquement un Imac et j'ai été livré par TNT...


----------



## littledoudou (8 Janvier 2013)

ThoTokio a dit:


> En fait si je comprends bien, quand on a commandé qu'un iMac, il est envoyé par UPS et il arrive bien plus vite que si on a pris autre chose avec, où là il est pris en charge par TNT et où il faut attendre que tous les articles soient regroupés.
> 
> J'aurais su, je m'en serais passé de ce SuperDrive...



Non non, je n'ai pas de réponse à te donner mais je n'ai commandé qu'un mac et je serai livré par TNT...

Un peu de "mouvement" de mon côté : 

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  En cours d'acheminement                          05/01/2013         18:24     Shanghai
  En cours d'acheminement                          06/01/2013         10:46     Pudong International Airport
  En cours d'acheminement                          08/01/2013         09:18     Ide Centre :mouais:

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## timac974 (8 Janvier 2013)

Sur le site Apple.bridgepoint (le suivi Apple) il vous donne quoi comme "date de livraison estimée" ?? Moi le 09 tout comme ups !


----------



## ThoTokio (8 Janvier 2013)

Ha bon bah alors ma théorie tombe à l'eau...

Par contre il semble assez clair qu'UPS soit bien plus rapide que TNT... Y a de l'injustice là dedans !


----------



## timac974 (8 Janvier 2013)

ThoTokio a dit:


> Ha bon bah alors ma théorie tombe à l'eau...
> 
> Par contre il semble assez clair qu'UPS soit bien plus rapide que TNT... Y a de l'injustice là dedans !



C'est réservé aux fidèles clients


----------



## ThoTokio (8 Janvier 2013)

Vu ce que j'ai déjà donné à Apple en 5 ans... z'auraient pu faire un effort !


----------



## Lazaa (8 Janvier 2013)

benrine a dit:


> Imac commandé le 10/12
> Il est passé en préparation pour expedition



Cool, ca me donne un peu d'espoir pour ma commande du 30 nov validée le 11 déc !!

N'empeche quand on voit qu'il a fallu plus de 20 jours (depuis le depart des premiers 27") pour en arriver au commande du 10... Ca veut dire qu'il leur faut 2 jours pour traiter 1 jour de commande, donc le delais n'est pas pret de se résorber ! Meme si c vrai les premiers jours ont du etre bien chargés en nombre de commande...

J'espere que le miens partira cette semaine pour livraison fin de semaine prochaone...


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> Cool, ca me donne un peu d'espoir pour ma commande du 30 nov validée le 11 déc !!



Je ne voudrais pas modérer ton enthousiasme, mais après contact par "Chat" puis par téléphone au service clients AS, ma commande passée aux mêmes dates que toi n'est pas encore au stade du déblocage, fabrication, expédition, livraison: Copie du mail de réponse:

"Bonjour Monsieur,
Je reviens vers vous concernant votre commande.
Malheureusement le dépôt n'a pas plus d'informations à me donner pour une estimation de date de livraison.
Les imacs sont aujourd'hui soumis au stock de fabrication pour lequel nous n'avons pas de date exacte à vous communiquer.
Dès que l'imac sera prêt vous recevrez un avis d'expédition, et votre produit sera pré-acheminer vers l'Europe.
Je reste à votre disposition si vous avez d'autres questions.
Bien cordialement
Brigitte Diassitis "
Le contact de samedi par "Chat AS" m'avait pourtant assuré une expédition quasi imminente


----------



## Lazaa (8 Janvier 2013)

Oui... Enfin pour ce genre de truc je ne me fierai pas trop a ce que dise les gars d'apple ! 

C'est pas parce qu'il ont une pomme sur leur t-shirt qu'ils ont la science infuse, car pour moi tout est traité informatiquement et a mon avis ils peuvent pas du tout savoir ou en est exactement ta commande dont la date de livraison depend de plusieurs parametres. Date de commande, je suppose config et (apparement) d'autres choses qui nous échappent !!

Pour moi le message que tu as recu veut juste dire "je sais pas". En gros il te dis juste que tu n'es pas encore en preparation pour l'expedition, chose que tu savais deja. Mais pour autant ca peut etre demain comme dans 10 jours.... D'autres dise depart imminent car c'est ce que tu as envie d'entendre ;-) (et puis c'est vrai, on a jamais ete si proche du depart de nos ordi).

Le suivi qu'ils ont de ta commande est probablement pas beaucoup plus complet que ce qu'on a en ligne.
Voila pourquoi je ne les appels pas pour leur demander un renseignement qu'il ne peuvent pas me fournir et qui de toute facon ne fera pas avancer les choses plus vite... 

Ce n'est que mon avis bien sur !


----------



## freddydob77 (8 Janvier 2013)

Je vous parle en direct de mon imac qui vient d'arriver il y a 30 minutes


----------



## ledu26 (8 Janvier 2013)

@Gecko20 J'ai appelé mon APR, et aucune date, aucune info, ILS NE SAVENT PAS. ça commence a faire long, bientôt 1 mois


----------



## lolodila (8 Janvier 2013)

freddydob77 a dit:


> Je vous parle en direct de mon imac qui vient d'arriver il y a 30 minutes



Ben moi je viens d'appeler le service client. Le gars au bout du fil ne sait toujours pas me donner de date de livraison, alors que le matériel à été commandé le 30 novembre "2012" et que nous sommes le 8 janvier.
Toujours indiqué "January". Ras le bol.


----------



## bats027 (8 Janvier 2013)

freddydob77 a dit:


> Je vous parle en direct de mon imac qui vient d'arriver il y a 30 minutes



Alors...Première impression ?

Boot ? Bruit ? Reflet ? Son ? Rapidité ? Fusion Drive ?


----------



## littledoudou (8 Janvier 2013)

En cours d'acheminement		 05/01/2013	 18:24	Shanghai
En cours d'acheminement		 06/01/2013	 10:46	Pudong International Airport
En cours d'acheminement		 08/01/2013	 09:18	Ide Centre
En cours d'acheminement		 08/01/2013	 16:50	Arnhem Hub

Je n'en peux pluuuuuuus ! :rateau:


----------



## benrine (8 Janvier 2013)

mon imac vient d etre expedié 
j ai le suvi ups, la livraison est prévu pour le 15/01


Localisation	Date	Heure Locale	Activité
Shanghai, China	 08/01/2013	 21:30	Lecture au départ
08/01/2013	 18:53	Lecture de l'origine
China	 08/01/2013	 5:35	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## timac974 (8 Janvier 2013)

benrine a dit:


> mon imac vient d etre expedié
> j ai le suvi ups, la livraison est prévu pour le 15/01
> 
> 
> ...



Bienvenu au club  !! Quand tu dis prévu le 15 c'est sur le suivi ups ??


----------



## benrine (8 Janvier 2013)

oui c est le suivi ups. au debut c etait prevu pour le 16 et ups a changé la date au 15.

livraison prévu pour quand toi ?


----------



## timac974 (8 Janvier 2013)

Ben moi c'est ça qui m'étonne c'est qu'il a été expédie hier et ups et Apple me donnent une livraison demain !! Soit 48h lol


----------



## benrine (8 Janvier 2013)

c est cool ca. c est sacrement rapide 

t habite ou ?


----------



## timac974 (8 Janvier 2013)

Oui étrangement rapide !! À limoges 

Dernier suivi :

Warsaw, Poland	 08/01/2013	 19:24	Lecture à l'arrivée
Almaty, Kazakhstan	 08/01/2013	 18:35	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany	 08/01/2013	 13:35	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison.
Almaty, Kazakhstan	 08/01/2013	 16:40	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany	 08/01/2013	 6:47	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 08/01/2013	 13:04	Lecture au départ
08/01/2013	 7:26	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 08/01/2013	 4:46	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 07/01/2013	 23:37	Lecture d'exportation
07/01/2013	 19:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
07/01/2013	 17:01	Lecture au départ
07/01/2013	 12:57	Lecture de l'origine
China	 07/01/2013	 23:31	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## benrine (8 Janvier 2013)

J espère que la livraison va se faire en 48h00 aussi lol

Ca devient quand même bon la après un mois d attente


----------



## timac974 (8 Janvier 2013)

J'avoue, je viens de rentrer de vacances hier soir donc au final j'attends que depuis une journée c'est pas trop dur encore.. Surtout s'il arrive vraiment demain !!!


----------



## BenJ76 (8 Janvier 2013)

J'ai du nouveau chez moi la commande est passée à : "Préparation de l&#8217;expédition".  

Toutes les commande passées entre le 30 novembre et mi décembre devraient être honorées d'ici peu


----------



## Zbarb (8 Janvier 2013)

c'est juste superbe, enfin chez moi, Imac installé! une fois l'écran allumé, on en prend plein les yeux! ça vaut le coup d'avoir attendu... ^^


----------



## freddydob77 (8 Janvier 2013)

bats027 a dit:


> Alors...Première impression ?
> 
> Boot ? Bruit ? Reflet ? Son ? Rapidité ? Fusion Drive ?



alors que du bonheur. Tres rapide reflet neant mais pas essayé en plein jour, pas de bruit. son pas testé. Super rapide. pour l'instant je reinstalle tous mes logiciels et transfert mes fichiers.


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Janvier 2013)

Tu pourrais me le prêter un instant, le temps que j'annule éventuellement ma commande du 30 novembre :rateau:


----------



## Zbarb (8 Janvier 2013)

pas de FD pour moi, bruit inexistant, je viens de me rendre compte que justement je n'entendais rien. Le son est plutot bon, même si on voit que les basses manquent un peu. reflet on verra en plein jour, mais ça semble très bon (cf reflets des ampoules avoisinantes)


----------



## gecko20 (8 Janvier 2013)

courage, les premiers Imac arrivent chez Macmall au States, cad les APr commencent (enfin) à être livrés


----------



## ThoTokio (8 Janvier 2013)

Bon, mon joujou est toujours à Garonor (et pourquoi pas au sud ? ), depuis cette nuit... 

Ils comptent pas le rapprocher un peu de chez moi pour la livraison demain (à Tours) ? Le livreur ne vient quand même pas de Paris pour livrer dans la région, si ?


----------



## endlessy (9 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Tu pourrais me le *prêter* un instant, le temps que j'annule éventuellement ma commande du 30 novembre :rateau:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX6zSOLm9-Q


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

ThoTokio a dit:
			
		

> Ils comptent pas le rapprocher un peu de chez moi pour la livraison demain (à Tours) ? Le livreur ne vient quand même pas de Paris pour livrer dans la région, si ?



Paris - Tours, je mise sur 24H de plus, en tous cas avec TNT. Y'a de grandes chances pour qu'ils aient une agence locale qui servira de relai.

UPS je peux pas dire, je connais pas très bien, mais on les dit très rapides et efficaces (et également très cher, y'a donc certainement une raison!), donc pourquoi pas une livraison aujourd'hui si c'est ce transporteur qui a été choisi.


----------



## timac974 (9 Janvier 2013)

Moi il est à Paris depuis 4h ce matin et la il est au départ depuis 6h ! Je crois Ue je vais battre un record avec une livraison en 48h depuis la Chine jusqu'à limoges lol.


----------



## Nivek (9 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> courage, les premiers Imac arrivent chez Macmall au States, cad les APr commencent (enfin) à être livrés



Aaaaaaaaaaahhhh bon, une semaine de décalage avec l'europe, on peut espérer, non ?


----------



## alicevanimpe (9 Janvier 2013)

Hello

Moi j'ai commandé mon nouvel Imac hier et livraison prévue le 6 et le 13 fevrier

A+


----------



## ThoTokio (9 Janvier 2013)

Cavaseb a dit:


> Paris - Tours, je mise sur 24H de plus, en tous cas avec TNT. Y'a de grandes chances pour qu'ils aient une agence locale qui servira de relai.
> 
> UPS je peux pas dire, je connais pas très bien, mais on les dit très rapides et efficaces (et également très cher, y'a donc certainement une raison!), donc pourquoi pas une livraison aujourd'hui si c'est ce transporteur qui a été choisi.



Livraison en cours ! ^^

Il est arrivé à Tours à 7h.


----------



## Cavaseb (9 Janvier 2013)

ThoTokio a dit:
			
		

> Il est arrivé à Tours à 7h.



Dans ce cas, tu l'as aujourd'hui, c'est certain


----------



## Nivek (9 Janvier 2013)

"message supprimé doublon"


----------



## lolodila (9 Janvier 2013)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle, remarquez j'ai encore appelé (harcelé) hier au soir.
Je me demande si cela n'a pas porté ses fruits&#8230;

Cher / chère lolodila,
Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande XXXXXXXXXXXX a été expédiée.

Veuillez consulter les détails de l'expédition ci-dessous.
  Votre numéro de référence de livraison : XXXXXXXXXXXX. 
Nous estimons que votre commande sera livrée à l'adresse indiquée au plus tard le 16/01/2013. 
L'Apple Store


Enfin 

J'espère que vous allez vous aussi recevoir ce genre de message rapidement.
Je vous tiens au courant de la suite.

Livraison assurée par UPS.

Courage.


----------



## ThoTokio (9 Janvier 2013)

Midi, j'attends

J'ose même pas aller me doucher car souvent c'est à ce moment là que les livreurs s'amusent à passer XD


----------



## littledoudou (9 Janvier 2013)

Pfffffff ! la livraison est annoncée, alors que ça devait être demain, et il n'y a personne à la maison ! 



En cours d'acheminement                          05/01/2013         18:24     Shanghai

En cours d'acheminement                          06/01/2013         10:46     Pudong International Airport

En cours d'acheminement                          08/01/2013         09:18     Ide Centre

En cours d'acheminement                          08/01/2013         16:50     Arnhem Hub

Import reçu                                                      09/01/2013         08:35     Lille

En cours de livraison                                     09/01/2013         09:22     Lille

En cours de livraison                                     09/01/2013         09:52     Lille


----------



## ThoTokio (9 Janvier 2013)

Ayé, reçu !

Que du bonheur, c'est fluide, c'est grand, c'est beau.

Et j'ai enfin l'occasion de tester AirDrop ! 

Par contre un peu de mal à me faire à ce grand écran après tout ce temps passé sur mon 15"... :rateau:


----------



## lolodila (9 Janvier 2013)

ThoTokio a dit:


> Ayé, reçu !
> 
> Que du bonheur, c'est fluide, c'est grand, c'est beau.
> 
> ...




Quelle est ta config Tho Tokio ?


----------



## ThoTokio (9 Janvier 2013)

*iMac 27 pouces*



3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X8GB
1TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5


----------



## lolodila (9 Janvier 2013)

ThoTokio a dit:


> *iMac 27 pouces*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




IDEM

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------

Du changement depuis ce matin :
La date initiale de livraison était le 16 janvier, je gagne 1 journée, car c'est maintenant passé au 15 janvier

Mon colis pris en charge par UPS :

Shanghai,                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                           01/09/2013                                                                                                4:43 P.M.                                             Departure Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
                                                    01/09/2013                                                                                                1:34 P.M.                                             Origin Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                           01/09/2013                                                                                                11:28 P.M.                                             Order Processed: Ready for UPS


Scheduled Delivery:Tuesday, 01/15/2013, By End of Day
Donc logiquement, je devrais le recevoir mardi prochain en fin de journée. Peu-être avant &#8230; qui sait !

Croisons les doigts


----------



## Vicktorrr (9 Janvier 2013)

J'ai passé commande dimanche soir (le 6) du 27" entrée de gamme avec FD de 1TO. Expédition prévue en janvier, j'espère l'avoir début février


----------



## lolodila (9 Janvier 2013)

Vicktorrr a dit:


> J'ai passé commande dimanche soir (le 6) du 27" entrée de gamme avec FD de 1TO. Expédition prévue en janvier, j'espère l'avoir début février



Je viens d'avoir un coup de fil de collègues qui ont commandé la même configuration que moi (2 imac 27),
commandé le 15 décembre, livraison prévue pour le 21 janvier.

On dirait que les livraisons sont plus rapides pour les commandes mi décembre, que ceux qui ont commandé fin novembre.


----------



## CBi (9 Janvier 2013)

Commande le 20/12 d'un 3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7. 
Toujours signalé pour "janvier" sans autre précision.


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Janvier 2013)




----------



## gecko20 (9 Janvier 2013)

j'écris ceci d'un 27 pouces, mais hélas pas le mien, celui du Premium reseller en expo: toujours pas de nouvelles des APR au Luxembourg, du nouveau chez vous les gars?


----------



## Nivek (9 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> j'écris ceci d'un 27 pouces, mais hélas pas le mien, celui du Premium reseller en expo: toujours pas de nouvelles des APR au Luxembourg, du nouveau chez vous les gars?



nop, quechi, po d'balle, nada, desertification, toundra


----------



## littledoudou (9 Janvier 2013)

J'ai pu m'arranger et être livré !! Le carton m'attend à la maison...je vais passer une chouette soirée !! 

Récapitulatif pour ceux qui attendent encore  : 
Commande le 1er décembre
Validation financement 6 décembre
Commande en cours de traitement 6 décembre
En cours d'expédition 5 janvier

Suivi TNT :
En cours d'acheminement &#8203;&#8203;05/01/2013 &#8203;18:24 &#8203;Shanghai
En cours d'acheminement &#8203;&#8203;06/01/2013 &#8203;10:46 &#8203;Pudong International Airport
En cours d'acheminement &#8203;&#8203;08/01/2013 &#8203;09:18 &#8203;Ide Centre
En cours d'acheminement &#8203;&#8203;08/01/2013 &#8203;16:50 &#8203;Arnhem Hub
Import reçu &#8203;&#8203;09/01/2013 &#8203;08:35 &#8203;Lille
En cours de livraison &#8203;&#8203;09/01/2013 &#8203;09:22 &#8203;Lille
En cours de livraison &#8203;&#8203;09/01/2013 &#8203;09:52 &#8203;Lille
Livré 09/01/2013     15h00 Lille

I'm happy !!!


----------



## lolodila (9 Janvier 2013)

littledoudou a dit:


> J'ai pu m'arranger et être livré !! Le carton m'attend à la maison...je vais passer une chouette soirée !!
> 
> Récapitulatif pour ceux qui attendent encore  :
> Commande le 1er décembre
> ...



Ah ben ça alors comme disait notre très regretté Bourvil, t'es de ch'nord ?
Idem for me. Moi d'Houplines.
De bons moments ce soir en perspectives je pense.
Donnes-nous tes retours, cela serait sympa.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------




Nouvoul a dit:


>


Peut-être une idée : Appelles l'Apple Store et dis leur ton mécontentement. C'est ce qu'ai encore fait hier soir, et ce matin, miracle, il part de Chine pour arriver dans mon nord que j'aime tant.


----------



## bats027 (9 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> j'écris ceci d'un 27 pouces, mais hélas pas le mien, celui du Premium reseller en expo: toujours pas de nouvelles des APR au Luxembourg, du nouveau chez vous les gars?



Je n'ai eu que le 21" entre les mains...

Que donne le 27" ? il était FD ?


----------



## gecko20 (9 Janvier 2013)

bats027 a dit:


> Je n'ai eu que le 21" entre les mains...
> 
> Que donne le 27" ? il était FD ?


 
Modèle de base, par contre ****** de rapide.... j'ai hâte de voir les notres arriver  l'écran est vraiment génial


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Janvier 2013)

lolodila a dit:


> Peut-être une idée : Appelle l'Apple Store et dis leur ton mécontentement. C'est ce qu'ai encore fait hier soir, et ce matin, miracle, il part de Chine pour arriver dans mon nord que j'aime tant.


Voir mon message un peu plus haut :rateau:
http://forums.macg.co/12454609-post885.html


----------



## bats027 (9 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> Modèle de base, par contre ****** de rapide.... j'ai hâte de voir les notres arriver  l'écran est vraiment génial



C'était un i7 ? 

********de rapide : qui veut dire "extra" ou "bof" ?

5 semaines d'attente... Je  craque...


----------



## gecko20 (9 Janvier 2013)

un I5 et extrêmement rapide pour rester dans le politiquement correct 
les App store au Canada commencent à avoir du stock...


----------



## lolodila (10 Janvier 2013)

Wouahhhh, j'en reviens pas.
Parti hier de chine,
Déjà en allemagne tôt ce matin.

Me demande si je vais pas être livré cette après-midi.

En plus sur mon suivi chez UPS il est indiqué "exception", au lieu de la date prévue de livraison le 15 janvier.

Etonnant :

Koeln,                                                                                                          Germany                                                                                                                          10/01/2013                                                                                               6:37                                             Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Incheon,                                                                                                          Korea, Republic of                                                                                                                          10/01/2013                                                                                               12:38                                             Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                         
                                                   10/01/2013                                                                                               7:50                                             Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Shanghai,                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                          10/01/2013                                                                                               5:12                                             Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Shanghai,                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                          09/01/2013                                                                                               23:13                                             Lecture d'exportation                                                                                                                                                         
                                                   09/01/2013                                                                                               21:00                                             Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                                                                                                         
                                                   09/01/2013                                                                                               16:43                                             Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                         
                                                   09/01/2013                                                                                               13:34                                             Lecture de l'origine                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                          09/01/2013                                                                                               23:28                                             Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS                                                                                                                                                        

Plus qu'à 330 kms de chez moi&#8230;


----------



## littledoudou (10 Janvier 2013)

Hello ! 

Tout beau, tout neuf, que du bonheur !! 
Une belle fluidité, on sent qu'il y a du potentiel pour longtemps...je ne traine pas, tout ce que je peux dire à ceux qui (comme moi) se désespèrent du temps d'attente, c'est que lorsqu'il sera chez vous, vous oublierez tout !


----------



## endlessy (10 Janvier 2013)

littledoudou a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Tout beau, tout neuf, que du bonheur !!
> Une belle fluidité, on sent qu'il y a du potentiel pour longtemps...je ne traine pas, tout ce que je peux dire à ceux qui (comme moi) se désespèrent du temps d'attente, c'est que lorsqu'il sera chez vous, *vous oublierez tout* !



Bah pour 2950 d'investi, jespère !!!!


----------



## Lazaa (10 Janvier 2013)

J'espere aussi car pour le moment, pour une premiere experience apple je suis deja refroidi :mouais:


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Janvier 2013)

:sleep:


----------



## Janus00 (10 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> J'espere aussi car pour le moment, pour une premiere experience apple je suis deja refroidi :mouais:



De mémoire c'est quand même le premier lancement de produit que je ressens comme aussi calamiteux autant au niveau des délais que de la communication qui l'entoure ...

Et ne parlons pas quand on a souscrit à un financement en 12x là faut vraiment avoir les nerfs solides. Ou pas être pressé du tout. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> Et ne parlons pas quand on a souscrit à un financement en 12x là faut vraiment avoir les nerfs solides. Ou pas être pressé du tout. :hein:



Soit ... mais bon, il se pourrait que vous subissez ce retard à cause du financement sur 12x ... ce qui serait mesquin, même en ces temps difficiles.


----------



## philippe69 (10 Janvier 2013)

Commandé le 30 novembre (2012) chez un APR. Livraison ???? d'ici 15 jours à 3 semaines ???
J'espère l'avoir avant la REV 2.
Déjà 5 semaines d'attente. Trop long.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2013)

philippe69 a dit:


> Déjà 5 semaines d'attente. Trop long.....



Faudrait savoir, si c'est une machine standard ou revue avec plein de modifications.
Un 21 ou un 27 pouces, tout ce qui sort d'une dotation imposée est sujet à retard pour la livraison.


----------



## Nivek (10 Janvier 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> De mémoire c'est quand même le premier lancement de produit que je ressens comme aussi calamiteux autant au niveau des délais que de la communication qui l'entoure ...



Oula, non :
&#8212; performa 6200/75, réparation d'une carte mère : 6 semaines d'attente 
&#8212; imac DV anthracite 2001, commandé à la Fnac, 3 mois d'attente
&#8212; lecteur DVD imac DV, n'a jamais fonctionné correctement
&#8212; imac 2012 1 mois d'attente pour l'instant (on va le recevoir la semaine du 21 ou du 28 je pense)
Sans compter les expériences non personnelles, comme avec les PowerMac G4 Anthracite 450/500 Mhz

Mais en contre partie: 
&#8212; imac mid-2007, en stock direct APR 
&#8212; powerbook G5 1,5 1 semaine d'attente APR
&#8212; PowerMac G5 1,8 juin 2003, 2 semaines d'attente Apple Store


----------



## Lonneki (10 Janvier 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> De mémoire c'est quand même le premier lancement de produit que je ressens comme aussi calamiteux autant au niveau des délais que de la communication qui l'entoure ...
> 
> Et ne parlons pas quand on a souscrit à un financement en 12x là faut vraiment avoir les nerfs solides. Ou pas être pressé du tout. :hein:



Je partage ton avis,
en 2009 j'avais pris un MacPro à sa sortie avec financement, en 15 jours c'était torché et j'avais tout à la maison. Là en le commandant 30/11 avec l'AFS, si je l'ai début Février cela fera plus de deux mois, c'est juste énorme, heureusement pour moi je ne suis pas pressé.
Et de mémoire, avant au tél c'était les pays bas, maintenant c'est le Maghreb, comme chez Free, Dell et les autres.


----------



## endlessy (10 Janvier 2013)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258454/imac-lg-a-la-peine-pour-l-ecran-27

Ah ben voila pourquoi


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Janvier 2013)

C'est tout de même une mise à jour matérielle importante des iMacs.
Cela provient de la chaîne de production je pense car depuis 2009 on va dire le "design" de l'iMac n'avait pas été modifié.
Il s'agit d'une toute nouvelle conception.
Mais il est vrai que le lancement est en partie raté : déjà pour des iMacs 2012, la majorité d'entre nous en profiterons qu'en 2013.
Mais bon, j'ai eu la chance de pouvoir anticiper cela et de vite retirer ma pré commande de la FNAC pour un commande en ligne le jour J : j'ai reçu l'ordinateur juste avant les fêtes.
Juste quelque chose qui peut vous rassurer : ça vaut le coup d'attendre encore un peu car c'est vraiment une belle machine.


----------



## lolodila (10 Janvier 2013)

Bientôt chez moi&#8230; ? J'y croyais plus&#8230;


----------



## Lazaa (10 Janvier 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Soit ... mais bon, il se pourrait que vous subissez ce retard à cause du financement sur 12x ... ce qui serait mesquin, même en ces temps difficiles.



Pour info j'attds toujours ma commande du 30 alors que je n'ai pas pris de financement...

Je n'appel pas le service client pour avoir des infos car je pense qu'on ne pourra pas m'en donner mais je viens tout de meme d'envoyer un mail un peu salé a Apple... Non pas dans le but de faire bouger ma commande ce que je pense impossible mais pour le principe de faire savoir que certains clients sont mécontent et ont vraiment l'impression d'être pris pour des cons... Ce que je commence a penser.

Je commence vraiment a etre enervé vis a vis d'apple et j'espere au moins ne pas etre decu une fois la machine recu....


----------



## gecko20 (10 Janvier 2013)

la fnac commence à livrer à partir de la semaine prochaine!!


----------



## lolodila (10 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> Pour info j'attds toujours ma commande du 30 alors que je n'ai pas pris de financement...
> 
> Je n'appel pas le service client pour avoir des infos car je pense qu'on ne pourra pas m'en donner mais je viens tout de meme d'envoyer un mail un peu salé a Apple... Non pas dans le but de faire bouger ma commande ce que je pense impossible mais pour le principe de faire savoir que certains clients sont mécontent et ont vraiment l'impression d'être pris pour des cons... Ce que je commence a penser.
> 
> Je commence vraiment a etre enervé vis a vis d'apple et j'espere au moins ne pas etre decu une fois la machine recu....



Perso, j'ai appelé l'apple store trois fois, dont deux fois avec force et vigueur si je puis dire. Idem, j'ai commandé le 30 novembre 2012 dès la vente en ligne. Un mac à plus de 2800 euros quand même.
J'ai eu en contact plusieurs personnes. Des sympas, des pas sympas. C'est comme partout malheureusement. Mardi soir, j'ai encore appelé pour leur dire ma façon de penser, dans le genre si Apple continue de se foutre de la gueule de clients fidèle depuis 1986, j'allais utiliser mes réseaux web, blogs et autres pour dire que c'est bien de faire des beaux produits, mais encore faut-il nous les livrer, d'autant plus que j'ai payé cash le 30 novembre.
Du coup, hier matin, le colis est parti de Chine. Ce que je ne pige pas, c'est que sur le suivi d'USP, l'objet du désir est arrivé à Koeln (germay) ce matin très tôt pour ensuite repartir à Almaty (Kazakhstan), puis revenir je pense à Koeln (en suivant la traçabilité d'autres internautes). Donc livraison prévue pour mardi en 15 de ce mois. J'ai l'impression que mon mac fait le tour du monde, reviens, repart&#8230; Je vous tiens au courant de la suite.


----------



## Janus00 (10 Janvier 2013)

... ça pour le coup ça m'aurait fait vriller si j'avais commandé le 30 Nov en paiement immédiat et qu'au 10 Janvier toujours pas de nouvelles là c'est purement du gros foutage de gueule ! :mouais:


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Janvier 2013)

lolodila a dit:


> Perso, j'ai appelé l'apple store trois fois, dont deux fois avec force et vigueur si je puis dire. Idem, j'ai commandé le 30 novembre 2012 dès la vente en ligne. Un mac à plus de 2800 euros quand même.
> J'ai eu en contact plusieurs personnes. Des sympas, des pas sympas. C'est comme partout malheureusement. Mardi soir, j'ai encore appelé pour leur dire ma façon de penser, dans le genre si Apple continue de se foutre de la gueule de clients fidèle depuis 1986, j'allais utiliser mes réseaux web, blogs et autres pour dire que c'est bien de faire des beaux produits, mais encore faut-il nous les livrer, d'autant plus que j'ai payé cash le 30 novembre.
> Du coup, hier matin, le colis est parti de Chine. Ce que je ne pige pas, c'est que sur le suivi d'USP, l'objet du désir est arrivé à Koeln (germay) ce matin très tôt pour ensuite repartir à Almaty (Kazakhstan), puis revenir je pense à Koeln (en suivant la traçabilité d'autres internautes). Donc livraison prévue pour mardi en 15 de ce mois. J'ai l'impression que mon mac fait le tour du monde, reviens, repart&#8230; Je vous tiens au courant de la suite.



J'espère que tu ne fais pas la même chose avec les garçons 
"Tiens toi à carreaux toi si tu ne veux pas finir sur mon blog!"
Ne jamais, mais ne jamais plaquer Lololida mais attendre qu'elle vous plaque


----------



## fredroy (10 Janvier 2013)

J'ai commandé le 10/12/12 mon Imac 27", I7 3.4, GTX 680MX, 8 Go, Fusion drive 1 To + Apple care + Superdrive USB.

Paiement par virement. Celui-ci a été validé le 17/12/12.

Le statut de ma commande, *Articles en cours de traitement *.

Donc cela fait déjà 25 jours d'attente.


----------



## dystopy (10 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> la fnac commence à livrer à partir de la semaine prochaine!!



Salut, quelle est ta source ?


Merci !


----------



## gecko20 (10 Janvier 2013)

dystopy a dit:


> Salut, quelle est ta source ?
> 
> 
> Merci !



mac4ever.com


----------



## dystopy (10 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> mac4ever.com




Effectivement, merci.


----------



## Roosvelt (10 Janvier 2013)

Commande reçue ce jour et commandé le 04/12/12 avec expédition au 02/01/13

TNT s'était présenté le 08/01/13 mais j'étais absent donc relivraison au boulot cette après midi.

Vivement ce soir que je rentre à la maison 

3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB (32Go Crucial)
3TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5


----------



## Janus00 (10 Janvier 2013)

Le transport ça traîne pas en tout cas ! C'est déjà un bon point ...


----------



## Lazaa (10 Janvier 2013)

Chelou, je viens de voir un appel manqué sur mon gsm
Je rappel et j'ai un repondeur qui me dis en anglais "un appel manqué de Apple, aurevoir"

Mais impossible de rappeler et donc de savoir pourquoi... :mouais:


----------



## lolodila (10 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> Chelou, je viens de voir un appel manqué sur mon gsm
> Je rappel et j'ai un repondeur qui me dis en anglais "un appel manqué de Apple, aurevoir"
> 
> Mais impossible de rappeler et donc de savoir pourquoi... :mouais:



Y'est peut-être tombé du camion et il doivent te le refabriquer:love:


----------



## gecko20 (10 Janvier 2013)

A-mac, un APR nerlandais a reçu des 27 pouces, mais sans fusion drive, les aprs  commencent tout doucement à en recevoir...


----------



## lolodila (10 Janvier 2013)

Récapitulation des tribulations d'un imac en chine&#8230;

Ce soir il est là :

Localisation                     Date                     Heure Locale                     Activité                                                                                                                                                                                                           Warsaw,                                                                                                          Poland                                                                                                                                                                       10/01/2013                                                                                                                                             19:12                                                                                           Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Almaty,                                                                                                          Kazakhstan                                                                                                                                                                       10/01/2013                                                                                                                                             18:33                                                                                           Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                               10/01/2013                                                                                                                                             16:05                                                                                           Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Koeln,                                                                                                          Germany                                                                                                                                                                       10/01/2013                                                                                                                                             9:46                                                                                           Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de  douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers.  Actuellement en transit pour la livraison.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                               10/01/2013                                                                                                                                             6:37                                                                                           Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Incheon,                                                                                                          Korea, Republic of                                                                                                                                                                       10/01/2013                                                                                                                                             12:38                                                                                           Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                               10/01/2013                                                                                                                                             7:50                                                                                           Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Shanghai,                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                                                                       10/01/2013                                                                                                                                             5:12                                                                                           Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Shanghai,                                                                                                          China                                                                                                                                                                       09/01/2013                                                                                                                                             23:13                                                                                           Lecture d'exportation                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                               09/01/2013                                                                                                                                             21:00                                                                                           Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                               09/01/2013                                                                                                                                             16:43                                                                                           Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                               09/01/2013                                                                                                                                             13:34                                                                                           Lecture de l'origine                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               China                                                                                                                                                                       09/01/2013                                                                                                                                             23:28                                                                                           Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Janvier 2013)

Bon, lolotruc, on va pas poster tous nos cacas quand même


----------



## Lazaa (11 Janvier 2013)

Est ce que mon mail d'hier a apple y est pour quelque chose je ne sais pas, mais depuis ce matin je suis en "preparation pour l'expedition" !

Une conseillere y avait repondu en disant qu'elle prenait en charge mon dossier personnellement et veillerai a ce que l'ordi soit expedié au plus vite... Donc hasard ou pas je ne sais pas, car commandé le 30 et validé le 11 je pense que ma commande devait de toute facon bientot en arriver a ce stade... Mais peu importe.

Bon courage aux quelques autres qui attendent depuis le 30, c'est pour bientot !


----------



## SkyRoms (11 Janvier 2013)

Content pour toi lazaa! Par contre je viens de me prendre le choux avec un conseiller apple, "vous le recevrez quand il arrivera" sans déconner?!!! Ah je me disais aussi!!! Donc pas la bonne personne au bout du tel, j'ai eu une conseillère par mail depuis quasi ma commande mais depuis presquei 2 semaines elle ne répond plus donc je suis a deux doigts de cliquer sur "annuler ma commande", 3000 et pas foutu de donner des renseignements sur une machine censé être livrée "28 décembre 2 janvier" lors de la commande et passée a "2-8 janvier" des le lendemain et depuis le 14 décembre passé a simplement "january"...
Si encore ils proposeraient d'offrir quelque chose genre un upgrade de ram pour s'excuser de leurs raté mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être le genre de la maison...


----------



## gecko20 (11 Janvier 2013)

courage, si vous suivez un peu le forum macrumors, il y a eu énormément de préparations d'envoi aujourd'hui, cela semble s'accélérer: on est mi à fin décembre pour les commandes venant des U.S.A. Normalement deux jours plus tard la situation se décante aussi pour les autre pays (cf le début des envois)


----------



## bats027 (11 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> courage, si vous suivez un peu le forum macrumors, il y a eu énormément de préparations d'envoi aujourd'hui, cela semble s'accélérer: on est mi à fin décembre pour les commandes venant des U.S.A. Normalement deux jours plus tard la situation se décante aussi pour les autre pays (cf le début des envois)



Quelles sont tes estimations ?

Notamment pour les APR du Luxembourg...


----------



## gecko20 (11 Janvier 2013)

bats027 a dit:


> Quelles sont tes estimations ?
> 
> Notamment pour les APR du Luxembourg...



Pour les APR, aucune idée: cela semble tellement aléatoire que je me demande si les gars de la logistique ne jouent pas au bingo lors des envois ...


----------



## endlessy (11 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> Pour les APR, aucune idée: cela semble tellement aléatoire que je me demande si les gars de la logistique ne jouent pas au bingo lors des envois ...



Tim Cook avec une énorme carte mondiale jouant aux fléchettes:


" - Ceux que je vise : en premier et ceux que je rate : on ne les livre pas ou plutôt... Très doucement.. Genre 2/3 mois d'attente. Hein les gars? Qu'est ce que vous en pensez??


- oui Tim! Bonne idée!"


Ok j'arrête.. Ça deviens paranoïaque


----------



## gecko20 (11 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Ok j'arrête.. Ça deviens paranoïaque


On le devient tous


----------



## Nivek (11 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Tim Cook avec une énorme carte mondiale jouant aux fléchettes:
> 
> 
> " - Ceux que je vise : en premier et ceux que je rate : on ne les livre pas ou plutôt... Très doucement.. Genre 2/3 mois d'attente. Hein les gars? Qu'est ce que vous en pensez??
> ...



C'est donc pour cela que Stéphane l'a reçu bien tôt, il a été l'heureux destinataire de la fléchette de Tim Cook dans la fesse droite. 

Je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire, sortir de mon bureau (la fléchette doit pas traverser les murs en béton) et attendre dehors en regardant le ciel en essayant de la chopper quand elle tombera sur Nice


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Janvier 2013)




----------



## SkyRoms (11 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


>



Et alors ils te disent quoi a toi?!


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Janvier 2013)

Et bien au téléphone, le gars re-re-recommençait à me faire l'historique de ma commande, date commande, date virement, options, patati patata, et là miracle: ma commande est passée de "en cours de traitement" à "préparation à l'expédition" 
Mais je ne devrais recevoir le mail de confirmation d'expédition que dans 24/48H, donc sans doute avant fin janvier au train où ça va  
Pour l'expédition on verra, quant à la livraison


----------



## SkyRoms (11 Janvier 2013)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! 
Je viens également a l'instant de passer à " Préparation de l'expédition"!!! 
Putain!! J commande + 44!!!! Je n'y croyais plus...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2013)

Faut pas perdre patience ...


----------



## Nivek (11 Janvier 2013)

d'après mon APR, aucune nouvelles pour toutes les commandes d'imac depuis le 28/10/12. Autant dire qu'avec mon pauvre 12/12, je ne suis pas près de le voir arriver cet imac.


----------



## Lazaa (11 Janvier 2013)

Ah bah ca fait plaisir ca !

Reste a savoir si on a une chance de passe en "expedié" demain (sachant qu'en chine on est deja samedi) ou est ce qu'il faudra attendre lundi..... Si notre mac grimpe dans l'avion ce Week end on a peut etre une chance de l'avoir vendredi prochain !


----------



## gecko20 (11 Janvier 2013)

Grrrrrrrr je commence vraiment à péter les plombs: on retrouve des modèles i7, fusion drive, 680 MX dans des apple store en Grande Bretagne et encore rien chez les APR???

ps félicitations skyrooms


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> Ah bah ca fait plaisir ca !
> Si notre mac grimpe dans l'avion ce Week end on a peut etre une chance de l'avoir vendredi prochain !



Tu sais que pour être certifié écolo-compatible, Apple expédie tout par bateau à voile, l'avion est réservé au Grand Tim&#8230;onier; parfois ce sont de petits chinois de moins de 12 ans qui convoient 1 seul iMac à pédalo, ce qui explique les délais assez longs, surtout si le destinataire ne réside pas près d'un port :rateau:
edit: ce n'est pas "notre mac", c'est MON iMac ;-)))


----------



## bats027 (11 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> Grrrrrrrr je commence vraiment à péter les plombs: on retrouve des modèles i7, fusion drive, 680 MX dans des apple store en Grande Bretagne et encore rien chez les APR???
> 
> ps félicitations skyrooms



Ça se rapproche !

Je soupçonne Apple d'avoir lancé l'iMac juste pour gonfler leur CA de fin d'année... Alors qu'ils n'étaient pas prêts....


----------



## fredroy (11 Janvier 2013)

Amusant !

Ma commande était depuis le 17/12 *Articles en cours de traitement*. J'ai téléphoné ce matin au service clients apple et je suis tombé sur une fille super sympa qui m'a dit que c'était normal si les livraisons étaient longues.

Elle m'a envoyé son mail et me disant que je pouvais l'utiliser si j'avais des questions sur ma livraison et que dès que je serai livré que je lui écrive pour avoir un geste commercial 

Par magie, dans l'après-mid mon statut est passé : *Préparation de l&#8217;expédition*


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Janvier 2013)

fredroy a dit:


> Amusant !
> 
> Ma commande était depuis le 17/12 *Articles en cours de traitement*. J'ai téléphoné ce matin au service clients apple et je suis tombé sur une fille super sympa qui m'a dit que c'était normal si les livraisons étaient longues.
> 
> ...


C'est peut-être la même:
"Bonjour Monsieur,
Je reviens vers vous concernant votre commande.
Malheureusement le dépôt n'a pas plus d'informations à me donner pour une estimation de date de livraison.
Les imacs sont aujourd'hui soumis au stock de fabrication pour lequel nous n'avons pas de date exacte à vous communiquer.
Dès que l'imac sera prêt vous recevrez un avis d'expédition, et votre produit sera pré-acheminer vers l'Europe.
Je reste à votre disposition si vous avez d'autres questions.
Bien cordialement
*Brigitte Diassitis*

Je crois que ces pauvres SAV, sans doute payé(e)s une misère, n'en savent pas plus que nous, si les préparations à l'expédition se débloquent c'est que la production commence à fournir; d'où l'intérêt de commander les premiers modèles qui seront fabriqués et surveillés de près par M. Tim, après ce sera de la production à la chaîne moins surveillée et bonjour l'AppleCare à 100% et M. Time Out


----------



## lolodila (11 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon, lolotruc, on va pas poster tous nos cacas quand même



Ben moi Nouvoultruc, je suis inscrit depuis 2007 et je n'ai posté que 15 messages celui-ci compris. Donc pour les cacas, je crois que t'en a écris des tas depuis 2005. Plus de 2100 pour ta part.
Remarque, je reviendrais dans 4 ans poster une quinzaine de message lors de l'achat de mon prochain imac.
Sois rassuré, je ne vais pas polluer ton petit cercle. Merci tout de même à ceux qui ont pu trouver un peu de réconfort  par mes messages qui n'étaient rien d'autres que de l'information sur une livraison qui nous paraît scandaleusement longue.

Sur ce, bon courage à toutes et tous pour vos livraisons à venir.


----------



## fredroy (11 Janvier 2013)

Non, j'ai eu droit à :



> Bonjour
> 
> Suite a notre conversation telephonique de ce jour, je reste a votre disposition concernant le suivi de votre commande
> 
> ...



Sympa non ?


----------



## SkyRoms (11 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul on a eu droit au post a répétions de stephane83 et de rafal-D entre autres (pour nous narger!!! )bien pire que les tiens rassure toi!!
Pis le but de ce topic est exactement celui ci d'ailleurs!!! Pas vrai stephane83?!!!


----------



## Anboystar (11 Janvier 2013)

lolodila a dit:


> Récapitulation des tribulations d'un imac en chine
> 
> Ce soir il est là :
> 
> ...


Le bond rapide qu'il a fait en Allemagne pour revenir après au Kazakhstan est simplement les papiers de dédouanement. C'est logique ton colis ne sait pas faire Chine => Allemagne en un éclair.


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Janvier 2013)

lolodila a dit:


> Ben moi Nouvoultruc, je suis inscrit depuis 2007 et je n'ai posté que 15 messages celui-ci compris. Donc pour les cacas, je crois que t'en a écris des tas depuis 2005. Plus de 2100 pour ta part.
> Remarque, je reviendrais dans 4 ans poster une quinzaine de message lors de l'achat de mon prochain imac.
> Sois rassuré, je ne vais pas polluer ton petit cercle. Merci tout de même à ceux qui ont pu trouver un peu de réconfort  par mes messages qui n'étaient rien d'autres que de l'information sur une livraison qui nous paraît scandaleusement longue.
> 
> Sur ce, bon courage à toutes et tous pour vos livraisons à venir.


Cher ou chère lolodila,
J'aimerais bien savoir qui tu as pu un peu aider depuis 2007.
Parmi mes 2100 messages, il y a de l'humour, de l'aide quand je peux, plus de questions que j'ai posées ici dans ce forum dédié au Macs, logiciels, photo, vidéo, iPhone etc et j'ai toujours eu des réponses excellentes, foireuses, vaseuses, souvent efficaces. Si je peux aider, j'aide, sinon je la ferme 
Tes transits TNT ou UPS, digère-les en attendant le jour où tu essaieras de résoudre quelques petits problèmes des autres :rateau:
Inscrit depuis 2007, 15 messages ne concernant que tes déboires de commande, expédition, livraison, tu nous prends pour des billes ou n'es-tu qu'une bille


----------



## Lonneki (11 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Tes transits TNT ou UPS, digère-les en attendant le jour où tu essaieras de résoudre quelques petits problèmes des autres :rateau:
> Inscrit depuis 2007, 15 messages ne concernant que tes déboires de commande, expédition, livraison, tu nous prends pour des billes ou n'es-tu qu'une bille



Là ça va chier


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Janvier 2013)

En relisant vite fait tous les ( 15) messages de l'énergumène, je me demande s'il existe vraiment, auquel cas c'est un abruti, dans le cas contraire c'est un robot de chez sambot 
Il faut voir comme il reprend, en "enrichissant", les termes des questions posées par d'autres, un graphiste ? Justement il a été graphiste aussi Trajet Kazakhstan (pardon pour l'orthographe, je suis énervé), Chine, Allemagne, habite en France dans le Nord, le Sud, réagit quand les vrais clients appellent L'AS et il te répond comme un miroir déformé.
Que lolotruc reçoive son iMac, et qu'on n'en parle plus, ouf


----------



## gecko20 (11 Janvier 2013)

Amazon.de reçoit des Imac à partir du 14 Janvier !!!! via notebook.de


----------



## Lazaa (11 Janvier 2013)

Commande du 30 validé le 11..

Statut "preparation" ce matin, et ce soir "expedié" 
Livraison estimee le 18!

La semaine prochaine va me sembler looongue =))


----------



## endlessy (11 Janvier 2013)

Je pense que les livraisons vont tomber la semaine prochaine pour ceux qui ont commandé les 2 premières semaines de décembre.
Enfin ... en espérant hein


----------



## storme (11 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Je pense que les livraisons vont *tomber* la semaine prochaine pour ceux qui ont commandé les 2 premières semaines de décembre.
> Enfin ... en espérant hein



Dûment qu'elles ne tombent pas du camion


----------



## bats027 (12 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Je pense que les livraisons vont tomber la semaine prochaine pour ceux qui ont commandé les 2 premières semaines de décembre.
> Enfin ... en espérant hein



6 semaines de délai de livraison...

Tant qu'on y est... Je veux bien acheter l'iPhone 6...


----------



## endlessy (12 Janvier 2013)

bats027 a dit:


> 6 semaines de délai de livraison...
> 
> Tant qu'on y est... Je veux bien acheter l'iPhone 6...



Tu verras.. Lineheart vont t'appeler la semaine prochaine


----------



## Azuritesud (12 Janvier 2013)

Commande le 12/12.Préparation le 10/01.
Expédition le 11/01.


Pas de numéro de suivi pour l'instant.


Arrivée prévue le 22/01.


----------



## Lazaa (12 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> Commande du 30 validé le 11..
> 
> Statut "preparation" ce matin, et ce soir "expedié"
> Livraison estimee le 18!
> ...



Livraison decalé au 22/01 
Ca sucks...


----------



## bats027 (12 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Tu verras.. Lineheart vont t'appeler la semaine prochaine



Faut pas faire rêver les gens comme ça... ;-)

Source ?


----------



## gecko20 (12 Janvier 2013)

bats027 a dit:


> Faut pas faire rêver les gens comme ça... ;-)
> 
> Source ?



ben je crois qu'il n'a pas totalement tort: la Fnac commence à livrer en France, des vendeurs tierces commencent l'avoir en stock... cela ne devrait plus trop tarder  Je prévois pour mercredi ou jeudi la semaine prochaine (vu que le magasin à Esch est fermé le lundi ^^)


----------



## SkyRoms (12 Janvier 2013)

Comme tu dis, les vendeurs tierces commencent a honorer leurs commandes et se faire petit a petit un stock de fond mais on parle de config de base il ne faut pas l'oublier.


----------



## WHIT3 (12 Janvier 2013)

Pour ma part, ça me calme un peu : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258489/des-problemes-de-persistance-d-image-sur-certains-imac-27

En plus de la longue attente, il y a déjà un problème à redouter...
Et moi qui hésitais entre cet iMac 27" et un MBP Retina 15" (que je n'ai pas pris justement et uniquement à cause de ce ghosting), au final, j'en suis au même point.


----------



## storme (12 Janvier 2013)

A moins d'une absolue nécessité, éviter les révisions A des produits et attendre la B


----------



## WHIT3 (12 Janvier 2013)

storme a dit:


> A moins d'une absolue nécessité, éviter les révisions A des produits et attendre la B


Ceci dit, ce ghosting n'est pas nouveau, il a des MBP et iMac d'anciennes générations qui s'y retrouvent.

Je pense que si LG avait une solution, le problème ne serait plus présent sur les modèles fabriqués aujourd'hui (que ce soit sur ces iMac ou sur les MBP Retina, même en restant dans leur première révision ; ce serait juste une amélioration logique dans le flux continu de fabrication).

De plus, entre deux révisions plus ou moins similaires en conception, Apple a rarement modifié la provenance des composants inchangés.
Par exemple, même avec des différences de perfs entre les SSD Samsung et ceux de Toshiba, Apple continue encore aujourd'hui à faire appel à Toshiba.
Même problème avec les écrans qui jaunissent.
Ça ne m'étonnerait pas que les dalles restent les mêmes pour les iMac 2014/2015.

C'est seulement malheureux qu'Apple essaye de se détacher de Samsung qui produit pourtant les composants les plus fiables et performants face à LG/Sharp/Toshiba, faute de mieux.
Et c'est même débile de leur part de continuer à travailler avec des partenaires qui te pourrissent ton image (jeu de mots involontaire).

Ceci étant, si dans les 15 jours, le problème se présente, ce sera un retour+remboursement.
Si ça vient après, on fera tourner le service commercial autant que possible...


----------



## gecko20 (12 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Comme tu dis, les vendeurs tierces commencent a honorer leurs commandes et se faire petit a petit un stock de fond mais on parle de config de base il ne faut pas l'oublier.


suis entièrement d'accord, mais faut aussi prendre en compte que des BTO sont en stock (en petites quantités) aux UK et U.S.A (en Allemagne aussi il parait) de temps en temps dans des apple store.
Alors cela ne devrait plus trop tarder


----------



## fredroy (12 Janvier 2013)

Ca y est 

J'ai reçu un sms qui m'indique que mon Imac a été expédié ^^

Reception au plus tard le 23/01

Recap :

Commande effectué le 10/12 commande payé par virement le 12/12 validée le 17/12.

Imac 27", I7 3,4 GHz, 8Go, Fusion drive 1To, GTX 680 + apple care + superdrive USB.


----------



## SkyRoms (12 Janvier 2013)

Expédié!!!! Youpi!!! Juste les boules d'être expédié en même temps que des commandes passées 15 jours après la mienne!!!


----------



## Zebulonch (12 Janvier 2013)

Ben je suis surpris, commandé le 02.01 est déjà expédié (réception au plus tard le 18), cool 

Voici ma config :

27'
3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X8GB
1TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 675MX 1G GDDR5
APPLE MAGIC MOUSE
Apple WL Kybd+User's Guide-SM
COUNTRY KIT-SM


----------



## bats027 (12 Janvier 2013)

Zebulonch a dit:


> Ben je suis surpris, commandé le 02.01 est déjà expédié (réception au plus tard le 18), cool
> 
> Voici ma config :
> 
> ...



Super ;-) Perso je me demande pourquoi je me suis précipité à le commander le 30/11 ?... Toujours rien...


----------



## gecko20 (12 Janvier 2013)

bats027 a dit:


> Super ;-) Perso je me demande pourquoi je me suis précipité à le commander le 30/11 ?... Toujours rien...


La semaine prochaine sera notre semaine


----------



## bats027 (12 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> La semaine prochaine sera notre semaine



Ça fait 5 semaines que je me dis que la semaine prochaine sera peut être la bonne... Le pire... C'est qu'à un moment... ce sera vrai ! 

En tout cas cette attente est une belle aventure ;-)


----------



## Paul_69 (12 Janvier 2013)

Commande passée le 10/12/12, payée par virement reçu le 17/12/12 ... et expédiée ce jour, c'est parti !


----------



## bats027 (12 Janvier 2013)

Paul_69 a dit:


> Commande passée le 10/12/12, payée par virement reçu le 17/12/12 ... et expédiée ce jour, c'est parti !



Quel modèle ?


----------



## SkyRoms (12 Janvier 2013)

Gecko tu n'as toujours pas de nouvelles de ton apr?

Et j'ai une question, on sais quand par qui le colis est pris en charge (ups,tnt, ...)?


----------



## Paul_69 (12 Janvier 2013)

bats027 a dit:


> Quel modèle ?



3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
1TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5

J'ai hâte !


----------



## SkyRoms (13 Janvier 2013)

Paul, qu'est ce qui apparaît sur ta page de suivi, tu as la compagnie en charge du colis? Et un suivi détaillé ou pas encore?


----------



## Paul_69 (13 Janvier 2013)

Le truc c'est que j'ai également commandé un adaptateur Thunderbolt vers Firewire 800, donc si j'ai bien compris, je ne recevrai le nom du transporteur et le numéro de suivi qu'après que mes deux colis aient "fusionné". 

En soit c'est pas une mauvaise chose... j'ai du boulot en ce moment et n'ai pas trop envie d'être distrait par une tendance à vouloir suivre l'avancement du colis toutes les 5 minutes.



> Your items dispatched from different locations and will be merged together before delivery. Once merged, your Order Status will be updated with carrier and tracking information (at latest 48 business hours before your estimated delivery date).


----------



## SkyRoms (13 Janvier 2013)

Appartement je suis dans le même cas que toi même si je ne comprend pas trop leurs manière de procéder. J'ai fait le choix Magic-Mouse+Trackpad ce qui n'est pas un accessoire en plus mais une option de la config.


----------



## Lazaa (13 Janvier 2013)

Pareil pour moi j'ai pris un apple care et j'ai l'impression que ca me vaut aussi un regroupement...

Au debut dans description du produit j'avais juste "app pour imac" et livraison le 18 janvier, maintenant j'ai "app pour imac + imac 27" et livraison le 22 janvier... Donc j'aurais tendance a croire que le regroupement est deja fait mais j'ai toujours pas de numero de suivi ou le nom du transporteur.... 

Pour ceux qui on pris un APP, ou c'est fait le regroupement et cb de temps a mis la livraison ?
Je croise les doigts pour qu'il ai deux jours d'avance et donc arrive avant le week end...


----------



## SkyRoms (13 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa je lespère aussi! J'ai pris l'Apple Care Également...


----------



## gecko20 (13 Janvier 2013)

@ Skyroms, non toujours pas de nouvelles! Mais bon il arrivera un jour, il arrivera ^^ déjà ce n'est que justice que tu reçois le tien avant moi ;-)


----------



## SkyRoms (13 Janvier 2013)

On l'a commandé plus ou moins en même temps gecko! Tu devrais le recevoir en même temps!


----------



## bats027 (13 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> On l'a commandé plus ou moins en même temps gecko! Tu devrais le recevoir en même temps!


Tu l'as commandé via l'Apple store ? Ou un APR ?


----------



## gecko20 (13 Janvier 2013)

yeah, expercom, un reseller américain est en train de livrer des BTO  j'espère que cela veut dire que les BTO sont en train d'arriver


----------



## SkyRoms (13 Janvier 2013)

Moi? Sur l'Apple Store direct. J'ai préféré, le store le plus prêt est a 100 bornes, vu que c'est une config perso j'ai trouvé plus simple de faire ainsi.

Gecko en général quelques jours après les USA l'Europe suit, je garde espoir pour toi!!

Au fait il y a quelqu'un qui a son mac expédié hier qui a un suivi précis?!


----------



## Zebulonch (13 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Au fait il y a quelqu'un qui a son mac expédié hier qui a un suivi précis?!



Oui via TNT, voici le status :

12 Jan 2013 	22:28:34 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	21:33:17 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
12 Jan 2013 	20:20:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	18:34:27 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	16:22:05 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Customer


----------



## SkyRoms (13 Janvier 2013)

Ok cool, merci. Ça doit être arrivé ou alors ça devrait être en Europe d'ici demain.


----------



## technophile (13 Janvier 2013)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle pour 2013
Le statut ma commande est enfin passé de en cours de traitement a préparation a l'expédition
Le service suivi commande était indisponible tout au long de la journée et a ma heureuse surprise ce soir je vois le changement 
pour rappel commande effectue le 30 novembre
Imac 27 proc I5 a 3,2ghz
Fusion Drive 3to
Gtx 680 2go
8go de ram
différents logiciels APPLE
Apple superdrive
le tout avec une demande de financement
le jour de mon anniversaire, si c'est pas beau tout ca


----------



## Lazaa (13 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Ok cool, merci. Ça doit être arrivé ou alors ça devrait être en Europe d'ici demain.



Si le regroupement se fait au pays bas on peux esperer que ca se fasse lundi ou mardi puis reparte pour la france mercredi... avec une arrivée vendredi !


----------



## SkyRoms (13 Janvier 2013)

Espérons Lazaa, espérons! Jeudi ça m'arrangerais car je serais plus ou moins chez moi!


----------



## Paul_69 (13 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Espérons Lazaa, espérons! Jeudi ça m'arrangerais car je serais plus ou moins chez moi!



5 jours d'avance ? J'y compte pas trop personnellement...


----------



## SkyRoms (13 Janvier 2013)

Pour être honnête Paul, moi non plus! N'empêche que ça serait plutôt bien quand même!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------

Pas de changement sur le suivi?!!


----------



## Lazaa (13 Janvier 2013)

Paul_69 a dit:


> 5 jours d'avance ? J'y compte pas trop personnellement...



Une arrivée vendredi ca ferait seulement deux jours d'avance, en jours ouvrés


----------



## gecko20 (13 Janvier 2013)

bon j'y crois dur comme du fer, la semaine prochaine il arrive enfin chez les APR  
Ps le site de lineheart.lu est down, est-ce un signe


----------



## SkyRoms (14 Janvier 2013)

Je serais curieux de connaître le lieux ou se trouvent nos mac sur le tracking ce matin après la mise a jour post week-end. Si c'est arrivé en Europe c'est jouable pour la fin de semaine, si c'est encore a pudong ce sera bel et bien en début de semaine prochaine.


----------



## Lazaa (14 Janvier 2013)

Peut etre Zebulonch va pouvoir nous dire ca ?

Car nous on aura peut etre pas de suivi avant 2-3 jours, voir plus...


----------



## endlessy (14 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> bon j'y crois dur comme du fer, la semaine prochaine il arrive enfin chez les APR
> Ps le site de lineheart.lu est down, est-ce un signe



Non ce n'était qu'une "maintenance" automatique  

Je sais pas pourquoi je sens que c'est cette semaine que nos bébés vont arriver


----------



## boubou777 (14 Janvier 2013)

Les commandes on l'air de bouger !!!

j'ai commandé le 30/12 et je viens de passer en "préparation de l'expédition" 

voici la config :

Préparation de lexpédition  Expédition :  January

iMac 27 pouces
Masquer les informations de configuration
Configuration

3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
1TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5
MAGIC TRACKPAD-Z
Apple Num Kybd+User's Guide-F
COUNTRY KIT-ZH


----------



## philippe69 (14 Janvier 2013)

je confirme après visite chez mon APR. Cde 27" le 30/11/12 et toujours pas d'expédition en cours.

Donc :

livraison Apple store en premier, ensuite fnac, la redoute, darty, .... et enfin, mais vraiment en dernier les APR.

Etant de nature optimiste, j'espère toujours être livré avant fin janvier (2013).


----------



## bats027 (14 Janvier 2013)

philippe69 a dit:


> je confirme après visite chez mon APR. Cde 27" le 30/11/12 et toujours pas d'expédition en cours.
> 
> Donc :
> 
> ...



Pour ceux qui sont passés via un APR... Vous pensez qu'on sera livré avant l'annonce du prochain iMac ?

Comme il y a plus de trois mois entre l'annonce et la livraison (l'iMac ayant été présenté le 24/10 et on sera peut être livré le 24/01...)

On peut presque faire un tour complet 

Moi qui ne parle qu'en bien d'Apple depuis 4 ans...


----------



## Lazaa (14 Janvier 2013)

Zebulonch a dit:


> Oui via TNT, voici le status :
> 
> 12 Jan 2013 	22:28:34 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit.
> 12 Jan 2013 	21:33:17 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location
> ...



Des news du suivi d'un envoi du 12/01 ?


----------



## philippe69 (14 Janvier 2013)

bats027 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui sont passés via un APR... Vous pensez qu'on sera livré avant l'annonce du prochain iMac ?
> 
> Comme il y a plus de trois mois entre l'annonce et la livraison (l'iMac ayant été présenté le 24/10 et on sera peut être livré le 24/01...)
> 
> ...



Juste une estimation du délai : Lors de ma commande 2 à 3 semaines. Puis 3 à 4 semaines. Puis livraison janvier. Puis livraison 4 semaines. Puis ... J'en suis à 7 semaines... Soit 2 fois le délai au moment de ma commande. 
Je ne suis pas à une semaine près.. mais à doubler le délai pas 2 ???


----------



## bats027 (14 Janvier 2013)

philippe69 a dit:


> Juste une estimation du délai : Lors de ma commande 2 à 3 semaines. Puis 3 à 4 semaines. Puis livraison janvier. Puis livraison 4 semaines. Puis ... J'en suis à 7 semaines... Soit 2 fois le délai au moment de ma commande.
> Je ne suis pas à une semaine près.. mais à doubler le délai pas 2 ???



Ce qui est sûr... C'est que si c'était un autre fournisseur que Apple...on aurait crié au scandale...


----------



## SkyRoms (14 Janvier 2013)

J'aimerai bien comme lazaa avoir des news des départs du 12!!!


----------



## Lazaa (14 Janvier 2013)

Supermanfr a dit:


> J'était dans le même cas que toi et mon mac a été "expédié" le 14, réexpédition depuis les pays bas le 19 et livraison le 21.



Un autre cas en debut de post de quelqu'un qui a eu droit au regroupement aux pays bas... Parti un vendredi et livré le vendredi suivant. 

A savoir que le notre est parti samedi mais que le regroupement a peut etre dans tout les cas etait fait le lundi meme pour un depart le vendredi (je doute que, en europe, cela ai etait fait un dimanche)...
Donc on a une petite chance pour vendredi ! Sinon au pire lundi


----------



## CBi (14 Janvier 2013)

bats027 a dit:


> Ce qui est sûr... C'est que si c'était un autre fournisseur que Apple...on aurait crié au scandale...



Ceci dit, quand j'ai commandé mon iMac directement auprès d'Apple le 14 décembre, la première chose que mon interlocuteur m'a répondu est "vous êtes sûr ? (sic) Car il faut s'attendre à un délai très long, probablement pas avant un mois."  Donc côté Apple, en tous cas où je réside, on ne peut pas dire qu'il y a eu sur-promesse... pour le moment.


----------



## bats027 (14 Janvier 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Ceci dit, quand j'ai commandé mon iMac directement auprès d'Apple le 14 décembre, la première chose que mon interlocuteur m'a répondu est "vous êtes sûr ? (sic) Car il faut s'attendre à un délai très long, probablement pas avant un mois."  Donc côté Apple, en tous cas où je réside, on ne peut pas dire qu'il y a eu sur-promesse... pour le moment.



Oui, c'est vrai.


----------



## trent75 (14 Janvier 2013)

Quelqu'un aurait des news d'un envoi le 9 janvier? 
(livraison estimée au 18 janvier à Paris)


----------



## SkyRoms (14 Janvier 2013)

L'impatient que je suis me fait (encore) regarder par ici pour savoir si quelqu'un a des news sur lévolution des expéditions du 12!!


----------



## technophile (14 Janvier 2013)

Commande expédiée ce jour 
Livraison estimée au 24 janvier au plus tard
Enfin récompenser de cette longue attente


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> L'impatient que je suis me fait (encore) regarder par ici pour savoir si quelqu'un a des news sur lévolution des expéditions du 12!!



Bon, j'espère ne pas me faire gronder par les spameurs* 
Toujours aucun suivi de l'expédition du 12, le seul petit n° qui pourrait correspondre à un "tracking" UPS ou TNT est inconnu chez eux.
Par contre commandé le 13, donc hier, un superdrive au Magasin Apple (Apple Store, en français), livraison demain.
Ainsi pour nos commandes iMac expédiées mouais le 12, livraison toujours mentionnée pour le 23, mais sans aucune possibilité de suivi à l'heure où j'écris.
Comme il est précisé un peu partout, le colis ne peut être expédié et mis en statut de livraison que lorsque tous les éléments sont réunis: l'emballage design conçu en Californie et made in Ireland chez l'imprimeur des "booklets", envoyé en Chine, l'écran fabriqué en Corée, re-expédié aux States pour contrôle qualité, renvoyé en Chine pour mise en dépôt, carte graphique spéciale provenant de Taïwan, poinçonnée par Mr Tim lors de sa visite en Chine, assemblage du matériel en Californie, expédition de l'ensemble en Chine pour emballage définitif et expédition immédiate.
Malheureusement là-bas, tous les chefs préparent leur réveillon d'an chinois, pendant que les mini-esclaves bossent; et les transporteurs n'ont pas rempli correctement leurs feuilles de diverses routes.
Alors si le 23 le colis me parvient, ça reste encore du domaine de l'hypothétique  :rateau: 

*spameurs je pense à quelque message faux UPS, voir http://forums.macg.co/12459530-post492.html, depuis je reçois 5 mails/jour yahoo de parfaits inconnus

ou alors lolodila et son comparse :hein:


----------



## SkyRoms (14 Janvier 2013)

Ola Nouvoul! Après un petit appel au Sav de la pomme tout a l'heure. Mon imac (donc surrement les vôtres pour ceux du 12) n'a pas encore son numéro car le regroupement avec l'Applecare n'aura lieux qu'au pays bas. Et n'aura donc son numéro de suivi finale des que le colis regroupé sera prêt (apparement d'après la personne que j'ai eu, mercredi au plus tard).
Maintenant si quelqu'un a un suivi détaillé dispo je suis preneur!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------

Mail reçu a l'instant, je pense suite à mon appel:


Votre commande a quitté nos installations, et vous devez avoir reçu un avis d'expédition par e-mail vous informant de la date de livraison prévue.

Veuillez noter que les articles partent de différents sites, mais seront regroupés, pour plus de commodité, avant de vous être remis.

Dès lors, veuillez prévoir jusqu'à 5 jours ouvrés pour l'actualisation de l'état de votre commande en ligne. Vous pouvez consulter ces informations à tout moment en cliquant ici.

Cordialement,
LApple Store en ligne


----------



## samiii22 (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a tous je lis ce poste depuis le 8/12 depuis ma commande d'un imac 27 2012

commande passé chez boulanger ( je suis en Bretagne pas de appStore )

configuration  de basse 

I5 de 3.2 GhZ
8go de ram
1to
GeForce GTX 675MX 

 toujours pas de nouvelles je me suis déplacé ils ne savent pas et comme je n'est pas de suivis de commande je ne sais pour ou en est ma commande 

j'attend sa commence a être long ...

des personnes l'on reçu a la fnac ?

merci


----------



## indomimi78 (14 Janvier 2013)

samiii22 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous je lis ce poste depuis le 8/12 depuis ma commande d'un imac 27 2012
> 
> commande passé chez boulanger ( je suis en Bretagne pas de appStore )
> 
> ...


Tu à un topic expres pour les commandes concernant la Fnac  Sinon je l'ai commandé le 23 à la fnac et je viens de voir qu'il est passé en " expédié "


----------



## gecko20 (14 Janvier 2013)

Hey si la fnac commence à livrer c'est bon signe, indomimi78 c'est quoi ta configuration ?
SI vous regardez le spreadsheet sur google, les envois commencent à s'accélérer, alors positivons, je sens que les APR vont bientôt recevoir leurs commandes  Allez on y croit !!


----------



## Zebulonch (14 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> Des news du suivi d'un envoi du 12/01 ?



Toujours le même status (mais toujours indiqué comme livraison le 18), je vous tiens au courant dés que ça bouge.


----------



## indomimi78 (14 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> Hey si la fnac commence à livrer c'est bon signe, indomimi78 c'est quoi ta configuration ?
> SI vous regardez le spreadsheet sur google, les envois commencent à s'accélérer, alors positivons, je sens que les APR vont bientôt recevoir leurs commandes  Allez on y croit !!



De base , celui à 1879


----------



## samiii22 (14 Janvier 2013)

je sais rien car pas de suivi de commande


----------



## Zebulonch (15 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> L'impatient que je suis me fait (encore) regarder par ici pour savoir si quelqu'un a des news sur lévolution des expéditions du 12!!



Ca m'inquiète, le status n'a pas bougé depuis le 12

12 Jan 2013 	22:28:34 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	21:33:17 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
12 Jan 2013 	20:20:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	18:34:27 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	16:22:05 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Customer

Je commence a douter d'une livraison jeudi.


----------



## endlessy (15 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> Hey si la fnac commence à livrer c'est bon signe, indomimi78 c'est quoi ta configuration ?
> SI vous regardez le spreadsheet sur google, les envois commencent à s'accélérer, alors positivons, je sens que les APR vont bientôt recevoir leurs commandes  Allez on y croit !!



C'est CETTE semaine! Si cela ne l'est pas, je demande un iPad mini en guise de geste commercial       

ok je sors =====> [ ]


----------



## SkyRoms (15 Janvier 2013)

Ah!! On verra aujourd'hui si ça bouge et n'hésite pas a nous prévenir!!!!!!


----------



## lolodila (15 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon, j'espère ne pas me faire gronder par les spameurs*
> Toujours aucun suivi de l'expédition du 12, le seul petit n° qui pourrait correspondre à un "tracking" UPS ou TNT est inconnu chez eux.
> Par contre commandé le 13, donc hier, un superdrive au Magasin Apple (Apple Store, en français), livraison demain.
> Ainsi pour nos commandes iMac expédiées mouais le 12, livraison toujours mentionnée pour le 23, mais sans aucune possibilité de suivi à l'heure où j'écris.
> ...



Désolé de te contredire, mais je ne suis pas un spameur mais simplement un acheteur de produits apple depuis presque 3 décennies. Donc pour résumer, voici le récapitulatif de ma commande.

Lesquin, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        15/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		4:38 	          		 					 En cours de livraison 		          			                      	                                                                           						 						 						  	          		 
  				         				        15/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		3:00 	          		 					 Lecture à l'arrivée 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Chilly Mazarin, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        15/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		0:17 	          		 					 Lecture au départ 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Chilly Mazarin, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        14/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		10:23 	          		 					 Lecture à l'arrivée 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Roissy Charles de Gaulle, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        14/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		6:12 	          		 					 Lecture au départ 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Roissy Charles de Gaulle, 						  			              			             			            	France 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        12/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		5:31 	          		 					 Lecture à l'arrivée 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Koeln, 						  			              			             			            	Germany 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        12/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		4:23 	          		 					 Lecture au départ 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Koeln, 						  			              			             			            	Germany 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        11/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		0:38 	          		 					 Lecture d'importation 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Koeln, 						  			              			             			            	Germany 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        10/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		23:20 	          		 					 Lecture à l'arrivée 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Warsaw, 						  			              			             			            	Poland 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        10/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		21:14 	          		 					 Lecture au départ 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 
  				         				        10/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		19:12 	          		 					 Lecture à l'arrivée 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Almaty, 						  			              			             			            	Kazakhstan 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        10/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		18:33 	          		 					 Lecture au départ 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 
  				         				        10/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		16:05 	          		 					 Lecture à l'arrivée 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Koeln, 						  			              			             			            	Germany 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        10/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		9:46 	          		 					 Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de  douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers.  Actuellement en transit pour la livraison. 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 
  				         				        10/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		6:37 	          		 					 Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Incheon, 						  			              			             			            	Korea, Republic of 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        10/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		12:38 	          		 					 Lecture au départ 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 
  				         				        10/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		7:50 	          		 					 Lecture à l'arrivée 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Shanghai, 						  			              			             			            	China 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        10/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		5:12 	          		 					 Lecture au départ 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	 		              		Shanghai, 						  			              			             			            	China 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        09/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		23:13 	          		 					 Lecture d'exportation 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 
  				         				        09/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		21:00 	          		 					 Lecture à l'arrivée 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 
  				         				        09/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		16:43 	          		 					 Lecture au départ 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		 
  				         				        09/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		13:34 	          		 					 Lecture de l'origine 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		  		          	 		            	  			              			             			            	China 			             		          	 		          	  				         				        09/01/2013 				         			          	          		 	            		23:28 	          		 					 Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS 		          			                       						 						 						  	          		
Donc pour ceux qui attendent, la livraison est très longue. Vu la neige qui est tombée depuis hier sur le Nord, je ne suis pas sûr d'être livré ce jour.
Patience donc pour tous ceux qui attendent depuis pas mal de temps.


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Janvier 2013)

lolodila a dit:


> Désolé de te contredire, mais je ne suis pas un spameur mais simplement un acheteur de produits apple depuis presque 3 décennies.


Toutes mes excuses


----------



## Janus00 (15 Janvier 2013)

Commande du 23/12/2012 avec AFS 12x , reçue le 31/12/2012 , traitée le 15/01/2013 !

" en cours de traitement " ! 

Délai estimé 12 - 22 Février 2013 ... 

à suivre ! 

iMac 27 pouces
Masquer les informations de configuration
Configuration

3.2GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i5
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
1TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5
APPLE MAGIC MOUSE
Apple WL Kybd+User's Guide-F
COUNTRY KIT-ZH


----------



## lolodila (15 Janvier 2013)

Il est enfin là ! Arrivé ce jour à 12 h 43 par un transporteur (Mandaté par UPS).
Il est démarré. Il est silencieux. Il est beau comme un bébé que l'on a attendu depuis très longtemps.
Je mettrai en ligne, par lien, les photos du nouveau né, de sa sortie du carton jusqu'à son allumage.
Ecran vachement moins lumineux qu'avant
Courage à ceux qui attendent.


----------



## SkyRoms (15 Janvier 2013)

Yeah! Content pour toi! C'est cool, maintenant il faut en prendre soin!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------

C'était quoi ton jours annoncé a la base a l'expédition?


----------



## lolodila (15 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Yeah! Content pour toi! C'est cool, maintenant il faut en prendre soin!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------
> 
> C'était quoi ton jours annoncé a la base a l'expédition?



Au moment de l'achat sur l'apple store, le 30/11/2012, c'était indiqué livraison entre le 27 et le 2 janvier.
A partir du moment ou j'ai eu le mail de confirmation de départ de chine, c'était indiqué une livraison pour le mercredi 16 janvier. J'ai donc gagné une journée.


----------



## boubou777 (15 Janvier 2013)

boubou777 a dit:


> Les commandes on l'air de bouger !!!
> 
> j'ai commandé le 30/12 et je viens de passer en "préparation de l'expédition"
> 
> ...



BINGO !!! EXPEDIE ce jour 15/01 !
je pense le recevoir jeudi ou vendredi au plus tard !:rateau:


----------



## endlessy (15 Janvier 2013)

Pour info bats027 (qui ne réponds pas aux messages privés ) et pour toi gecko20.. je viens de passer au Lineheart Esch.. et toujours rien...
Il a appelé à Bertrange : toujours rien! Aucuns délais!
Heureusement que je le connais ce vendeur... sinon il m'aurait tué (avec le nombre de fois que je passe devant son magasin    )


----------



## SkyRoms (15 Janvier 2013)

boubou777 a dit:


> BINGO !!! EXPEDIE ce jour 15/01 !
> je pense le recevoir jeudi ou vendredi au plus tard !:rateau:



Heu... Ta commande est parti aujourd'hui donc ne compte pas la recevoir cette semaine. Les nôtres sont parties le 12 et ne seront laqué le 23. N'oubli pas que ça part de Shanghai!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h53 ----------




lolodila a dit:


> Au moment de l'achat sur l'apple store, le 30/11/2012, c'était indiqué livraison entre le 27 et le 2 janvier.
> A partir du moment ou j'ai eu le mail de confirmation de départ de chine, c'était indiqué une livraison pour le mercredi 16 janvier. J'ai donc gagné une journée.



Merci des infos


----------



## endlessy (15 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Heu... Ta commande est parti aujourd'hui donc ne compte pas la recevoir cette semaine. Les nôtres sont parties le 12 et ne seront laqué le 23. N'oubli pas que ça part de *Shanghai!*
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h53 ----------
> 
> ...



Shangai - France : 1/2 jours


----------



## SkyRoms (15 Janvier 2013)

La moyenne réelle (pas les estimations données par Apple)  est de 8 jours entre expédition et réception client!


----------



## lolodila (15 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Shangai - France : 1/2 jours



Moi aussi je pensais que l'imac arriverait vite dès son arrivée en europe, mais en fait, je pense que cologne doit être une sorte de nomansland en chine pour le dédouanement. Regarde le parcours du mien sur ce forum, et tu constatera qu'il faut minimum 6 jours entre le départ et la livraison chez toi.


----------



## boubou777 (15 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Heu... Ta commande est parti aujourd'hui donc ne compte pas la recevoir cette semaine. Les nôtres sont parties le 12 et ne seront laqué le 23. N'oubli pas que ça part de Shanghai!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h53 ----------
> 
> ...



Je vous fais le pari que c'est là vendredi... je connais bien le procédé :
quand le départ est en début de seamine ==> arrivée fin de semaine
quand le départ est fin de semaine (12) ==> arrivée le mercredi ou jeudi suivant....


----------



## WHIT3 (15 Janvier 2013)

Effectivement, ça bouge pour les commandes de fin décembre sur l'AS.

iMac 27" (3,4 GHz - 16 GB - 680MX - Fusion 1 TB) commandé seul (sans accessoire, ni AC) le *26/12/2012*.
Payement accepté le *30/12/2012*.

Et ça vient de passer en "Préparation de lexpédition" ce matin (*15/01/2013*), soit 2 semaines et demi plus tard, soit un délai tout à fait raisonnable, sans avoir pressé les choses.

Tout va pour le mieux jusqu'ici.

From Belgium with love.


----------



## lolodila (15 Janvier 2013)

boubou777 a dit:


> Je vous fais le pari que c'est là vendredi... je connais bien le procédé :
> quand le départ est en début de seamine ==> arrivée fin de semaine
> quand le départ est fin de semaine (12) ==> arrivée le mercredi ou jeudi suivant....




J'espère de tout cur que ta supposition est exacte pour ceux qui attendent leur bijou, car yes, c'est une belle bête. Le fusion drive dépote. Les 16 go ne demandent qu'à tourner, la carte vidéo est excellente. Le son est au top. Bref, le 27 pouces mérite amplement l'attente (très longue, 45 jours tout de même entre la commande et la livraison).


----------



## kyriba (15 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a tous,
boubou777 tu as commandé le 30 décembre et deja en statut "Expedition de la commande" incroyable !!
Meme config le 31/12 et rien avant fin janvier d apres Apple &#128557;


----------



## lolodila (15 Janvier 2013)

Au fait, pas la peine d'acheter un lecteur dvd/cd si vous avez déjà un imac 24 ou 21 pouces, l'utilitaire air reconnait mon lecteur dvd de mon imac 24 pouces late 2008.


----------



## foufou55 (15 Janvier 2013)

bonjour
commande le 18/12 sur applestore
i7 27" 1tb FD
et toujours en cours de préparation
j'ai appelé le service clientele et je me suis un peu énervé donc elle me rappel aujourd'hui pour me dire ca sera debut fevrier mi fevrier !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolodila (15 Janvier 2013)

Excusez de la médiocrité des photos, mais elles sont prises par mon iphone 4s. De l'arrivée du mac jusqu'à son allumage. En espérant que vous aurez autant de plaisir que moi lorsque le moment sera arrivé pour vous.

Voici le lien :
https://picasaweb.google.com/113350...CESLE15JANVIER2013?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Janvier 2013)

Ça y est ! Je l'ai reçu 
Commandé dimanche 13/01/2013, chez moi ce 15/01/2013 à 15H53 
Je parle du Superdrive


----------



## lolodila (15 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ça y est ! Je l'ai reçu
> Commandé dimanche 13/01/2013, chez moi ce 15/01/2013 à 15H53
> Je parle du Superdrive



C'est déjà pas si mal. Y'a quand même des trucs qui arrivent de Chine.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2013)

lolodila a dit:


> C'est déjà pas si mal. Y'a quand même des trucs qui arrivent de Chine.



Ah ben oui 





> Commandé dimanche *13/01/2013*, chez moi ce *15/01/2013* à 15H53


 en plus c'est du rapide


----------



## lolodila (15 Janvier 2013)

Premier retour d'expérience :
Concernant le wifi : Rien à voir avec le wifi de mon imac 24 pouces late 2008. Pour preuve, je devais utiliser le freeplay sur prise de courant et me connecter en ethernet pour récupérer le web, sur l'imac 2012/2013 le wifi passe super bien et très rapide (pourtant j'ai un plafond en béton au dessus du bureau, je bosse au rez de chaussée, la freebox est intallée au premier). Concernant la suite Adobe (Je suis abonné à Air Adobe suite), la vitesse d'indesign est époustouflante, photoshop et illustrator idem. Je suis étonné par la taille en largeur de l'écran (comparé au 24 pouces), le temps de m'habituer je présume. Concernant la reconnaissance des produits Apple (pour ma part, imac 24, mac mini late i5 2012/2013, ipad 1ère génération, iphone 3gs et 4s, tout est reconnu (j'ai pas encore tenté le mac G3). Je vous tiens au courant de la suite. J'ai du boulot en retard du coup.


----------



## Zebulonch (15 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Ah!! On verra aujourd'hui si ça bouge et n'hésite pas a nous prévenir!!!!!!



Ha enfin du changement dans mon status, apparemment il est arrivé en Europe (Pays Bas), encore 800km a faire, mais du coup une livraison jeudi semble probable :

Date	                 Time	Location	        Status
15 Jan 2013 	16:57:41 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	22:28:34 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	21:33:17 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
12 Jan 2013 	20:20:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	18:34:27 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	16:22:05 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Customer

Sur le suivi apple c'est indiqué : 
In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule


----------



## gecko20 (15 Janvier 2013)

Macmall commence enfin à envoyer des BTO avec la 680, signe que les APR commencent à recevoir des BTO?
Ps merci endlessy pour ton enquête sur les Imacs


----------



## Lazaa (15 Janvier 2013)

Zebulonch a dit:


> Ha enfin du changement dans mon status, apparemment il est arrivé en Europe (Pays Bas), encore 800km a faire, mais du coup une livraison jeudi semble probable :
> 
> Date	                 Time	Location	        Status
> 15 Jan 2013 	16:57:41 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit.
> ...



Ah c'est bon ca ! Merci pour le suivi Zebulonch 

Pour nous SkyRoms rien n'est gagné il faudrait que le regroupement ne prenne qu'un jour (?) pour l'avoir vendredi... 
Si demain soir on a notre numero de suivi c'est bon ! Sinon...ca sera pour lundi


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> Macmall commence enfin à envoyer des BTO avec la 680, signe que les APR commencent à recevoir des BTO?
> Ps merci endlessy pour ton enquête sur les Imacs



C'est quoi les BTO :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------




gecko20 a dit:


> Macmall commence enfin à envoyer des BTO avec la 680, signe que les APR commencent à recevoir des BTO?
> Ps merci endlessy pour ton enquête sur les Imacs



C'est quoi les BTO :rose:

Quant aux espoirs de livraison cette semaine (pour ceux dont l'expédition a été annoncée le 12/01), petit rappel:

"Votre commande a quitté nos installations, et vous devez avoir reçu un avis d'expédition par e-mail vous informant de la date de livraison prévue.

Veuillez noter que les articles partent de différents sites, mais seront regroupés, pour plus de commodité, avant de vous être remis.

Dès lors, *veuillez prévoir jusqu'à 5 jours ouvrés pour l'actualisation de l'état de votre commande* en ligne. Vous pouvez consulter ces informations à tout moment en cliquant ici."


----------



## SkyRoms (15 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est quoi les BTO :rose:



C'est les commandes avec des configs a la carte. Genre le 27" avec fusion drive, i7, ou la 680mx, etc... Ou tout en même temps!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------




Lazaa a dit:


> Ah c'est bon ca ! Merci pour le suivi Zebulonch
> 
> Pour nous SkyRoms rien n'est gagné il faudrait que le regroupement ne prenne qu'un jour (?) pour l'avoir vendredi...
> Si demain soir on a notre numero de suivi c'est bon ! Sinon...ca sera pour lundi



C'est arrivé cet aprèm en Europe donc les regroupements on peut être déjà été fait ou le seront ce soir ou cette nuit... Je garde espoir pour une probable livraison avant le week end, sachant que TNT livre le samedi aussi!


----------



## Lazaa (15 Janvier 2013)

@skyroms : oui moi aussi, c'est mon coté optimiste.

Par contre livraison le samedi je n'y compterai pas. Je crois que c'est que pour un certain type d'envoi et je doute que nos colis en face partie... 

Edit : http://www.tnt.com/express/fr_lu/site/home/customer_service/envois_apple_.html


----------



## gecko20 (15 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est quoi les BTO :rose:



Build to order: fabriqué sur demande  
jusqu'à présent les Apr n'avaient que les modèles de base


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> C'est les commandes avec des configs a la carte. Genre le 27" avec fusion drive, i7, ou la 680mx, etc... Ou tout en même temps!



Je le subodorais, mais que veut dire l'acronyme BTO, je suppose que c'est un acronyme anglo-américain, "à la carte".
BTO goug faudrait que je voie au moins la 398456ème occurrence, donc si tu peux traduire merci 
Bon, c'est pas très important quand même   :rose:  je peux vivre sans connaître ce détail


----------



## SkyRoms (15 Janvier 2013)

Built to order. A la demande.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------

Ah gecko m'a devancé!


----------



## kyriba (15 Janvier 2013)

Boubou777
 je te relance tu as bien commandé le 30 décembre et deja en statut "Expedition de la commande" ?
Meme config le 31/12 et rien avant fin janvier mechante pomme &#128557;


----------



## bats027 (15 Janvier 2013)

lolodila a dit:


> Premier retour d'expérience :
> Concernant le wifi : Rien à voir avec le wifi de mon imac 24 pouces late 2008. Pour preuve, je devais utiliser le freeplay sur prise de courant et me connecter en ethernet pour récupérer le web, sur l'imac 2012/2013 le wifi passe super bien et très rapide (pourtant j'ai un plafond en béton au dessus du bureau, je bosse au rez de chaussée, la freebox est intallée au premier). Concernant la suite Adobe (Je suis abonné à Air Adobe suite), la vitesse d'indesign est époustouflante, photoshop et illustrator idem. Je suis étonné par la taille en largeur de l'écran (comparé au 24 pouces), le temps de m'habituer je présume. Concernant la reconnaissance des produits Apple (pour ma part, imac 24, mac mini late i5 2012/2013, ipad 1ère génération, iphone 3gs et 4s, tout est reconnu (j'ai pas encore tenté le mac G3). Je vous tiens au courant de la suite. J'ai du boulot en retard du coup.



Je dois être en retard d'une guerre...

Comment l'iMac fait-il pour reconnaître ton Mac mini et ton iMac 24 ?

J ai cru lire plus loin que l'iMac 2012 pouvait reconnaître le superdrive d'un Mac book pro via le wifi ?!


----------



## boubou777 (15 Janvier 2013)

kyriba a dit:


> Boubou777
> je te relance tu as bien commandé le 30 décembre et deja en statut "Expedition de la commande" ?
> Meme config le 31/12 et rien avant fin janvier mechante pomme &#65533;&#65533;



Je te confirme :
- commande le 30/12 par virement 
- accepté le04/01
- préparation d'expédition le 14/01
- expédié le 15/01


Désespére pas ça va partir pour toi aussi 
Je rajoute que j'ai appelé Apple vendredi 11/01 et j'ai été tres gentil avec la madame 
Je sais pas si ça a joué mais des lundi ça a bouge !


*Etat de l'envoi*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Localisation[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Date[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Heure Locale[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Activité[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Shanghai, [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]China[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15/01/2013[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]23:30[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lecture au départ[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15/01/2013[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15:28[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lecture de l'origine[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]China[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15/01/2013[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]22:45[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS[/FONT]​


----------



## lolodila (15 Janvier 2013)

bats027 a dit:


> Je dois être en retard d'une guerre...
> 
> Comment l'iMac fait-il pour reconnaître ton Mac mini et ton iMac 24 ?
> 
> J ai cru lire plus loin que l'iMac 2012 pouvait reconnaître le superdrive d'un Mac book pro via le wifi ?!



Par réseau&#8230; tout bêtement


----------



## kyriba (16 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse je garde espoir
Demain j'appel Apple et je vais être tres gentil avec la madame 

Encore merci et bon courage pour l'attente du précieux colis  

PS: As-tu pris l'Apple Care ?


----------



## SkyRoms (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde!!! Restez positif dans tout les cas vous avez un jour de moins à attendre votre précieux qu'hier :rateau: 

En parlant de précieux, j'appelle zebulonch a la barre!!!


----------



## Zebulonch (16 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> En parlant de précieux, j'appelle zebulonch a la barre!!!



Présent 

Il est arrivé dans mon pays, donc je n'ai plus aucun doute sur une livraison demain :

16 Jan 2013 	08:39:59 	Zurich 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
15 Jan 2013 	16:57:41 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Jan 2013 	03:20:04 	Zurich 	Shipment Physically Released From Customs 
15 Jan 2013 	03:20:03 	Geneva 	Shipment Physically Released From Customs 
15 Jan 2013 	03:20:03 	Mendrisio 	Shipment Physically Released From Customs 
12 Jan 2013 	22:28:34 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	21:33:17 	Pudong International Airport 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
12 Jan 2013 	20:20:00 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	18:34:27 	Shanghai 	Shipment In Transit. 
12 Jan 2013 	16:22:05 	Shanghai 	Shipment Collected From Customer


----------



## kyriba (16 Janvier 2013)

kyriba a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse je garde espoir
> Demain j'appel Apple et je vais être tres gentil avec la madame
> 
> Encore merci et bon courage pour l'attente du précieux colis
> ...



Bonjour,

"Préparation de lexpédition" ce matin et sans appelé Apple hihihi 

Les expédition saccélèrent, pour rappel, commande validé le 31/12 config:


    3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
    8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X4GB
    1TB Fusion Drive
    NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5

    APPLE MAGIC MOUSE
    Apple WL Kybd+User's Guide-F
    COUNTRY KIT-ZH
    APPLE CARE

Bon courage à tous.


----------



## foufou55 (16 Janvier 2013)

commande le 18/12 d'un BTO et toujours "en cours de préparation"
je trouve cela bizzare  
bonne réception aux heureux élus


----------



## SkyRoms (16 Janvier 2013)

Foufou déjà tu va l'avoir rapidement! Avec lazaa (entre autres) en attend depuis le 30 novembre et ils ont a peine été expédiés le 12 janvier!

Au fait lazaa toujours rien non plus sur ton suivi?!!!
Zebulonch tu m'énerve!!!


----------



## bats027 (16 Janvier 2013)

Gecko > L'APR Lineheart a reçu une livraison ce matin ! Dont mon modèle...


----------



## CBi (16 Janvier 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Ceci dit, quand j'ai commandé mon iMac directement auprès d'Apple le 14 décembre, la première chose que mon interlocuteur m'a répondu est "vous êtes sûr ? (sic) Car il faut s'attendre à un délai très long, probablement pas avant un mois."  Donc côté Apple, en tous cas où je réside, on ne peut pas dire qu'il y a eu sur-promesse... pour le moment.



Il est parti. Livraison prévue vendredi 18 décembre. Le mois annoncé est grosso-modo tenu...

Mais malheureusement, je bosse tout le week-end = je n'ouvrirai le colis que dimanche soir


----------



## Marco1983 (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le forum, moi en ce qui me concerne j'ai commandé un imac 27 le modele a 2049.00 euros. Je l'ai commandé dans une boutique Apple le 4 Janvier, au début le vendeur m'a dit que je l'aurais au milieu du mois de Janvier, j'y suis passé il y a pas longtemps, il m'a alors expliqué que je l'aurais fin Janvier.... Je l'attend avec impatience... D'après vous quand auris-je mon Imac???

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## Lazaa (16 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Au fait lazaa toujours rien non plus sur ton suivi?!!!



Non toujours rien !
Je croise les doigts pour que ca tombe d'ici ce soir... ce qui signifierai livraison vendredi


----------



## Davidq (16 Janvier 2013)

@ Marco,

Tu l'as déjà la réponse à ta question 
Le vendeur à qui tu t'es adressé a indiqué fin janvier... Que veux tu que nous te répondons d'autre ?

Allez, moi je dis le 17 février !

Qui a une autre idée ?


----------



## gecko20 (16 Janvier 2013)

Le mien aussi, je vais le chercher à 16 heures    
Enfin 
Merci Bats027


----------



## Nivek (16 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> Le mien aussi, je vais le chercher à 16 heures
> Enfin
> Merci Bats027



rhooooo c'est ça qu'est bon, j'espère que mon APR ne va pas tarder à les recevoir


----------



## SkyRoms (16 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa, nos précieux sont arrivés au Luxembourg (?!!) ce matin pour le regroupement d'après le Sav, la prise en charge transporteur (chonopost, TNT ou ups) sera faite dans la journée normalement.
Essaye d'avoir des news de ton côté voir si les infos correspondent!


----------



## jellyboy74 (16 Janvier 2013)

Jésus Jobs est parti , on vas aller de cata en cata ... suffit de voir l'iphone 5 , 10.8 et le dernier imac pour s'en rendre compte ......


----------



## endlessy (16 Janvier 2013)

bats027 a dit:


> Gecko > L'APR Lineheart a reçu une livraison ce matin ! Dont mon modèle...



Et voilà, on ne le verras plus sur le forum... pendant longtemps... très longtemps


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonne nouvelle 
Je viens de recevoir la facture par mail 
Toujours pas d'accès au suivi d'expédition (iMac expédié le 12/01).
Carpe diem


----------



## Marco1983 (16 Janvier 2013)

Davidq a dit:


> @ Marco,
> 
> Tu l'as déjà la réponse à ta question
> Le vendeur à qui tu t'es adressé a indiqué fin janvier... Que veux tu que nous te répondons d'autre ?
> ...


 

Non david tu n'as pas compris le sens de ma question.... ou je me suis mal exprimé dans ce cas pardon...

Je voulais savoir si il y aurait également du retard dans les magasins apple d'apres vous?


----------



## Lazaa (16 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Lazaa, nos précieux sont arrivés au Luxembourg (?!!) ce matin pour le regroupement d'après le Sav, la prise en charge transporteur (chonopost, TNT ou ups) sera faite dans la journée normalement.
> Essaye d'avoir des news de ton côté voir si les infos correspondent!




Ah c'est bon ca.... esperons qu'il disait vrai !!

En plus mes 32Go de ram sont arrivé ce matin et le lecteur dvd est pour vendredi... manque plus que l'imac


----------



## SkyRoms (16 Janvier 2013)

Ceux dont l'ordi est parti le 12 qui n'ont pas encore de suivi, appelez le service client pour savoir ou ça en est!


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Quant aux espoirs de livraison cette semaine (pour ceux dont l'expédition a été annoncée le 12/01), petit rappel:
> 
> "Votre commande a quitté nos installations, et vous devez avoir reçu un avis d'expédition par e-mail vous informant de la date de livraison prévue.
> Veuillez noter que les articles partent de différents sites, mais seront regroupés, pour plus de commodité, avant de vous être remis.
> Dès lors, *veuillez prévoir jusqu'à 5 jours ouvrés pour l'actualisation de l'état de votre commande* en ligne. Vous pouvez consulter ces informations à tout moment en cliquant ici."





SkyRoms a dit:


> Ceux dont l'ordi est parti le 12 qui n'ont pas encore de suivi, appelez le service client pour savoir ou ça en est!


Pas la peine d'appeler, du 12 au 16 il s'est écoulé que 4 jours. Et appeler une vingtième fois pour entendre ce qu'on sait déjà, autant garder le coût de communication pour acheter du chewing-gum pour ruminer en attendant mieux


----------



## Lazaa (16 Janvier 2013)

Oui je pense aussi que ce ne fera pas avancé les choses... tout ce qui peux se passer c'est d'avoir quelqu'un qui contredise ce qu'on t'as dis, et qu'on soit déçu alors autant pas appelé ! Ca ne fera de toute façon pas avancé les colis plus vite....

Bon, si on regarde le suivi de quelqu'un page 32 qui a eu un regroupement au pays bas, la première étape de son suivi est Eindhoven (pays bas et non luxembourg !) vers 19h06... 

Surement l'heure a laquelle les colis sont a nouveau pris en charge, et donc les numéros transmis a ce moment la voir un peu apres... Donc je pense qu'on peux espérer avoir un numéro ce soir entre 19 et 21h... Sinon au pire demain soir 

Le suivi en question :



> Envoyé par *TNT*
> _21 Dec 2012     12:08:00     Lyon     Shipment Delivered In Good Condition.
> 21 Dec 2012     07:04:00     Lyon     Out For Delivery.
> 20 Dec 2012     23:17:00     Lyon     Onforwarded For Delivery
> ...


----------



## gecko20 (16 Janvier 2013)

je vous écris ceci de mon nouveau Imac (qui n'est pas rentré dans le coffre de ma C30, trop grand  )


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> Donc je pense qu'on peux espérer avoir un numéro ce soir entre 19 et 21h... Sinon au pire demain soir


A 21H, je serai à moitié endormi en lisant la bio de SJ (c'est pas vrai, je n'ai pas ce livre dont je me contrefous mais je m'endormirai bien douillettement sous la couette en lisant un bon livre de 21H30 à 22H30 puis dormirai jusqu'à demain matin).
Alors attendons le pire


----------



## lolodila (16 Janvier 2013)

Pour la région Nord, j'ai un client qui a reçu ses deux imac 27 pouces idem ma config, ce midi par TNT. Leur commande à été prise en compte le 15 décembre. Donc ça commence à bouger pas mal pour les professionnels (je veux dire ceux qui comme moi avons commandé sur le compte de notre société). Je pense que les livraisons devraient arriver pour tous ceux qui ont commandé mi-décembre. Courage à vous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------




gecko20 a dit:


> je vous écris ceci de mon nouveau Imac (qui n'est pas rentré dans le coffre de ma C30, trop grand  )



Alors, tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Janvier 2013)

lolodila a dit:


> Alors, tu en penses quoi ?


Et toi    
Puisque tu l'as reçu et déballé avec photos à l'appui  :rateau:
A mon avis, n'ayant toujours pas l'objet, je dirais que c'est un iMac; le carton d'emballage est un peu foutraquement scotché, défaut sans doute dû aux rassemblements US/Chine/Corée/Francfort/Plateformes/etc


Et bien que ne l'ayant pas reçu, je suis encore très satisfait de mon MacPro 2008 
Carpe diem et tutti quanti


----------



## robcamus (16 Janvier 2013)

Personnellement, j'ai commandé un 27 pouces, le 23 novembre dernier à la FNAC de Valenciennes et je n'ai toujours aucune nouvelle ...
Quelqu'un ayant commandé un 27 p à la FNAC l'a-il déjà reçu ?
Merci


----------



## Lazaa (16 Janvier 2013)

Bon la j'avoue, j'ai perdu espoir pour cette semaine...
Lundi !


----------



## gecko20 (16 Janvier 2013)

lolodila a dit:


> Alors, tu en penses quoi ?



Je suis content: pas de problème et suis surpris de la qualité du son!!!!!!!Je suis toujours en train de faire des installations, un vrai petit "review" va suivre ce soir


----------



## SkyRoms (16 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> Bon la j'avoue, j'ai perdu espoir pour cette semaine...
> Lundi !


 Idem, il faut se faire une raison c'est programmé pour le 23...



gecko20 a dit:


> Je suis content: pas de problème et suis surpris de la qualité du son!!!!!!!Je suis toujours en train de faire des installations, un vrai petit "review" va suivre ce soir


Toutes mes félicitations, tu l'as mérité vu l'attente!


----------



## Zebulonch (16 Janvier 2013)

Je suis censé le réceptionner demain, mais avec la neige qui tombe chez moi en ce moment, je me demande si le livreur va y arriver .


----------



## trent75 (16 Janvier 2013)

- commandé le 30/11
- paiement par financement validé le 10/12
- préparation d'expédition le 08/01
- livraison prévue le 17/01 à Paris ( demaiiiin)
Enfin, je n'en pouvais plus très franchement... 1mois et demi pour le recevoir c'est violent. Surtout à ce prix la!!! (i5, 1To FD, 680mx + Apple care)

Et ils le promènent autour de Paris en plus  : Garonor (Aulnay) -> Créteil -> Garonor :mouais:

16 Jan 2013 	19:56:02 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
16 Jan 2013 	13:00:42 	Creteil 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
16 Jan 2013 	06:18:08 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
16 Jan 2013 	05:48:25 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Jan 2013 	22:02:07 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Jan 2013 	21:34:25 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
15 Jan 2013 	20:42:02 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
15 Jan 2013 	17:29:00 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit.


----------



## gecko20 (17 Janvier 2013)

ALors ce petit bijou (attention spoiler , risque de faire des envieux  )
Après quelque heures d'utilisation voici mon premier opinion:

silencieux comme rien du tout, j'entends mes disques dures externes tourner mais pas l'Imac, c'est bizarre... (même lors beaucoup d'installation en même temps) (j'ai remarqué que le ventilateur tourne presque tout le temps mais très très doucement)

Le fusion drive c'est vraiment rapide: ok je viens seulement d'un macbook pro, mais j'utilise à côté un macbook air (que je vais vendre à un prix d'ami s'il y a des intéressés, faites moi signe) qui a 128 GB de ssd et franchement le fusion drive n'a rien à envier du ssd de mon macbook air!

L'écran: voilà la plus grande claque: je ne comprends pas les râleurs: on veut du retina??? ils sont fou: cela équivaudrait à du 4K, cad on doublerait le prix du Imac pour un résultat plus que discutable (taille des polices...)! Cet écran, on dirait presque du rétina sans qu'il s'agit du rétina! (je sais de ce que je parle j'ai un ipad 3 que j'utilise énormément dans mon boulot) La nouvelle procédure de fabrication des écrans prend peut-être beaucoup de temps, mais on ne voit plus du tout le verre, on dirait, hm comme définir mon impression, ah oui on dirait que safari sort de l'écran car on ne voit plus le verre. Quand vous recevez le votre ouvrez une fois google maps en mode normal (sans images satellite) là le travail d'apple se remarque énormément! J'ai deux spots sur mon bureau et la diminution du glare et de l'effet miroir ne fait aucun doute!

Je suis en train de télécharger WIndows, demain soir je vais l'installer pour tester quelques jeux. De plus ce weekend j'ai une vidéo à couper: la suite alors au prochain épisode 

Ps Geekbench: 14322 avec 16 GB  de Ram


----------



## Vicktorrr (17 Janvier 2013)

Du nouveau sur ma commande !!

Petit rappel : commandé le 7 janvier iMac 27" entrée de gamme avec FD de 1TO. Expédié aujourd'hui de Chine pour une arrivée chez moi prévue mardi. Délai plutôt court donc !!


----------



## endlessy (17 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> ALors ce petit bijou (attention spoiler , risque de faire des envieux  )
> Après quelque heures d'utilisation voici mon premier opinion:
> 
> silencieux comme rien du tout, j'entends mes disques dures externes tourner mais pas l'Imac, c'est bizarre... (même lors beaucoup d'installation en même temps) (j'ai remarqué que le ventilateur tourne presque tout le temps mais très très doucement)
> ...



Mode envieux : ON

  

mode envieux : OFF


----------



## foufou55 (17 Janvier 2013)

Préparation pour l'expédition ! Enfin mais suis pas la la semaine prochzine grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lonneki (17 Janvier 2013)

30/11 AFS Validé 03/01.
Je suis mister poisse N°1, je pense que personne ne fait mieux :rateau: puisque qu'après un Sofinco super long le mien le bouge tjrs pas.
Donc ce matin j'ai phoné et je suis tombé sur un mec super aimable qui en gros m'a dit ceci :

- "LG penne à produire les dalles" (100000/mois). Ça on le savait déjà.
- "Les clients ne cessent d'appeler, nous même on râle auprès d'Apple mais on n'a aucune info".
- "Ça ne sert à rien d'appeler 50 fois, on n'a aucun pouvoir, ceux qui ont eu une validation suite à un appel c'est un simple hasard".

Voilou, donc moi j'ai reçu tout mes accessoires (Raid Thunderbolt Lacie, etc..),
à suivre...


----------



## bats027 (17 Janvier 2013)

Après une soirée d'utilisation d'un i7 fusion 680 mx...

La finesse : c'est vrai que ça ne sert pas a grand chose si ce n'est d'avoir le plaisir de regarder un bel objet... Mais faut avouer qu'au niveau Design... C'est juste magnifique...

Le poid : peu d'intérêt... Si ce n'est le temps de le mettre sur le bureau...

L'écran et le reflet : ancien utilisateur d'un 24"... C'est à se demander comment faisait-on avant ?! La différence est saisissante ! 

Silencieux : pas plus que l'ancien iMac, le ventilo tourne constamment mais fait moins de bruit qu'un dd externe... 

Fusion D : juste incroyable... Passant d'un dd 7200 trs... C'est juste incroyable la vitesse d'installation des applications...La copie de fichiers est d'une vitesse sans précédente... Comment pourrait-on faire mieux ?

Les applications : première pro se lance en 1 seconde ! Tout se passe comme si les applications étaient déjà ouvertes ! Pour l'installation, c'est tellement rapide qu'on a l'impression que ça a planté ! Par comparaison, la suite adobe s 'installe en 30 mn généralement... Là seulement 7mn ! Je vous laisse imaginer le temps que prend l'installation de mozilla...

Boot : entre 12 et 15 secondes... même pas le temps de lire un sms sur son iPhone que le dock est déjà dispo ! Bluffant !

Bilan : l'iMac dont j'ai toujours rêvé... Simple, fluide, rapide, silencieux...


----------



## endlessy (17 Janvier 2013)

bats027 a dit:


> Boot : entre 12 et 15 secondes... *même pas le temps de lire un sms sur son iPhone* que le dock est déjà dispo ! Bluffant !
> 
> Bilan : l'iMac dont j'ai toujours rêvé... Simple, fluide, rapide, silencieux...



Parce que tu as le temps de jouer! hop hop au boulot   
Je viens d'appeler Lineheart à Esch... ils ne l'ont toujours pas  
Pfffff.....

Tu fais que du montage vidéo? Pour une société ou pour toi-même?


----------



## philippe69 (17 Janvier 2013)

Les choses avances ...

Commandé chez un APR le 30/11 avec chèque débité (acompte 1300 euros) et à ce jour : toujours en attente d'expédition.

J'espère l'avoir avant la REV B car je patiente déjà depuis 7 semaines.

Ma prochaine commande se fera sur l'Apple Store directement puisqu'il livre les APR après Darty, Fnac, Boulanger, Téléshopping et Picsoushop.


----------



## bats027 (17 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Parce que tu as le temps de jouer! hop hop au boulot
> Je viens d'appeler Lineheart à Esch... ils ne l'ont toujours pas
> Pfffff.....
> 
> Tu fais que du montage vidéo? Pour une société ou pour toi-même?



Je travail pour des agences de com', des parcs d'attractions, des TV... En signant des exclusivités de productions selon les domaines.


----------



## Reno-dc (17 Janvier 2013)

Commandé le 20-12. En préparation aujourd'hui.

Imac I7 3.4, 1 FD, 680 MX, 8Go. 

C'est long, mais ça bouge enfin.


----------



## Bart78 (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

je me permets de poster ici pour vous faire partager ma petite expérience pour mon premier mac :

Le 30/11, je commande donc mon 27" config de base chez Boulanger (chez eux car j'ai commandé tout l'electro, TV et autre pour un emménagement donc petite remise). à ce moment on m'annonce 3 semaines de délai au max !

Je retourne les voir chaque semaine et n'ayant aucune nouvelle le 5 janvier je décide d'annuler ma commande car ils n'avaient toujours pas de délai.

Je me décide donc de commander mon Imac directement en apple store et en tant qu'impatient je me rend au seul app store d'ouvert le 6 janvier, celui du Louvre à Paris.
Ils avaient 2 27" en stock le matin même mais après vous avoir lu, je me suis décidé à modifier quelque peu ma commande pour essayer le fusion drive.

Donc commande le 6 janvier 27" i5 8go de base + FD et dans la foulée j'ai commandé chez crucial 8go supplémentaire (d'ailleurs je ne sais même pas si j'ai pris la bonne réf  j'ai pris 2 fois 4Go pour passer à 16gohttp://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=DB634246A5CA7304 car sur le site de crucial la réf correspondant au 2X4go n'est plus dispo :mouais.

Bref, expédiée le 15 janvier et livraison prévue le 21 et actuellement en Corée 

j'ai bien fait d'annuler ma commande chez Bouanger on dirait !


----------



## lolodila (17 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Et toi
> Puisque tu l'as reçu et déballé avec photos à l'appui  :rateau:
> A mon avis, n'ayant toujours pas l'objet, je dirais que c'est un iMac; le carton d'emballage est un peu foutraquement scotché, défaut sans doute dû aux rassemblements US/Chine/Corée/Francfort/Plateformes/etc
> 
> ...



J'en pense que par rapport à mon imac 24 late 2008, y'a pas de comparaison. C'est "très" rapide, fluide, silencieux. On sent la "grosse différence grâce au fusion drive". Il faut maintenant attendre les retours des utilisateurs par rapport à leur configuration. La suite Adobe prend ici toute son attractivité. Sur le late 2008, bien que j'ai réinstallé lion (viré moutain, trop de plantage), j'estime le temps de réaction à 10 contre 1 par rapport au nouvel imac. Indesign tourne du feu de dieu. Photoshop toune également très rapidement (fusion doit y être pour quelquechose). Bref, je ne suis pas déçu du nouveau matériel. A comparer dans les mois qui viennent pour plus de recul.

Concernant les refflets que nous pouvions avoir sur les précédents, je confirme que c'est presque du "mat" sur cette version. Moi qui bosse 12 h par jour sur ce matériel depuis pas mal de temps, c'est reposant, presque surnaturel. Là, sur l'écran les 70% de refflets en moins, je leur accorde sans problème.

Rappel de ma nouvelle configuration :
Imac late 2012 27 pouces.

3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X8GB
1TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 680MX 2G GDDR5
APPLE MAGIC MOUSE
Apple Num Kybd+User's Guide-F

J'ai commandé 16 GB chez crucial. Il sera donc au maxi en barrettes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------




Bart78 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je me permets de poster ici pour vous faire partager ma petite expérience pour mon premier mac :
> 
> ...



A mon avis, tes barrettes ne sont pas celles qu'il te faut :
http://www.crucial.fr/eu/systemscanner/viewscanbyid.aspx?id=1024581831D926C3


----------



## Paul_69 (17 Janvier 2013)

Ça y est, ma commande expédiée le 12/01 a reçu son numéro de colis et j'ai le nom du transporteur : TNT.

Bon par contre, sur le site de TNT, ça n'est pas beaucoup plus précis : "En cours d'acheminement"... et la date est passé au 21 Janvier. Ce serait pour lundi, donc


----------



## SkyRoms (17 Janvier 2013)

T'as bien de la chance car moi rien a bougé!!


----------



## Lazaa (17 Janvier 2013)

Ca devrait arrivé d'un instant à l'autre pour nous j'imagine


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Janvier 2013)

Ça tourne farce :rateau:
Appelé vers 17H45, après un échange inutile avec le service "Chat", le 0805 540 303, la dame me dit que comme il y a beaucoup d'expéditions, certaines ne sont pas assurées par des transporteurs assurant le service de suivi, rappelez lundi car demain nous serons le 18 et vous n'aurez pas davantage d'informations  
Ce qui n'empêche que j'aie reçu aujourd'hui par courrier postal d'Irlande ma facture AppleCare: fin d'effet le 11 janvier 2016, alors que je n'ai même pas entr'aperçu la machine toujours virtuelle mais mes euros (2828 TTC) eux n'ont pas été virtuels pour Apple 
(la date de démarrage du plan AppleCare était aussi un de mes motifs d'appel)
Pourvu que la livraison ne se fasse pas dimanche: pas de transporteur ce jour-là à part quelques ambulanciers


----------



## Lazaa (17 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> comme il y a beaucoup d'expéditions, certaines ne sont pas assurées par des transporteurs assurant le service de suivi



Je suis un peu sceptique la dessus... 

A moins que ca ne soit Chronopost et qu'on le recoive donc en 24H ? :rateau:
Excès d'optimisme désolé !


----------



## SkyRoms (17 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> Je suis un peu sceptique la dessus...
> 
> A moins que ca ne soit Chronopost et qu'on le recoive donc en 24H ? :rateau:
> Excès d'optimisme désolé !



Rigole! Chronopost livre pour Apple! Un pote a reçu son MBP en fin d'année par chonopost.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------

Mais oui, excès d'optimiste je pense !!


----------



## Lazaa (17 Janvier 2013)

C'est bon pour moi aussi !
TNT


----------



## Bart78 (17 Janvier 2013)

> A mon avis, tes barrettes ne sont pas celles qu'il te faut :
> http://www.crucial.fr/eu/systemscanner/viewscanbyid.aspx?id=1024581831D926C3



Bizarre les caractéristiques ont l'air d'être les même 

Bon sinon le mien est au Kazakhstan


----------



## SkyRoms (17 Janvier 2013)

TNT!!!! par contre je ne dirais pas bravo a TNT pour leurs suivi détaillé des colis...


----------



## vazen (17 Janvier 2013)

Vous qui êtes passés par là, le jour où l'on passe sur l'Apple store à "Préparation de l'expédition" pour un iMac, il faut compter combien de jours pour le recevoir à la maison ? Merci.


----------



## SkyRoms (17 Janvier 2013)

Exemple pour moi, lazaa, nouvoul, et surement d'autres, préparation le 11, expédition le 12 et depuis ce soir la date de livraison est pour le 21.


----------



## vazen (17 Janvier 2013)

Bon, très long encore alors...


----------



## Lazaa (17 Janvier 2013)

24h environ pour que le colis soit expédié puis 5 à 6 jours ouvrés pour recevoir.




SkyRoms a dit:


> TNT!!!! par contre je ne dirais pas bravo a TNT pour leurs suivi détaillé des colis...



On sait qu'il été il y a une heure a Eindhoven, je vois pas trop ce qui aurait pu se passer d'autre depuis et qui aurait été intéressant de savoir  
Bientot les clients vont vouloir des puces dans leur colis pour suivre en temps réel !


----------



## WHIT3 (17 Janvier 2013)

Ça dépend.

Pour ma part : préparé à l'expédition et expédié le même jour, soit hier (16/01/2013). Et livraison prévue pour mardi (22/01/2013).
Donc environ 1 semaine. 

Certains ont été livrés en 4 jours, d'autres attendent toujours leur n° de suivi... 
C'est au pif.


----------



## SkyRoms (17 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> 24h environ pour que le colis soit expédié puis 5 à 6 jours ouvrés pour recevoir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi j'ai 0 détails, juste en cours d'acheminement.


----------



## Lazaa (17 Janvier 2013)

Ah d'accord ! Pour moi :

17 Jan 2013 19:09:00 Eindhoven Shipment In Transit.

Edit : Skyroms je pense que c'est parce que tu a été sur le site francais.
Le site international donne le détail... essai sur http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracking.do


----------



## SkyRoms (17 Janvier 2013)

Exact, merci pour l'info. maintenant y'a plus qu'a attendre on est dans la dernière ligne droite. Tu es doù toi?


----------



## Lazaa (17 Janvier 2013)

En ce moment je suis sur Lyon 

L'idéal est maintenant de mettre ca de coté et de ne plus y penser avant lundi...
Pas si facile...eheh


A++


----------



## SkyRoms (17 Janvier 2013)

C'est pas facile de décrocher! Mais bon maintenant c'est arrivé en Europe et sur le trajet des dispatchs régionaux. Le plus gros est passé mais c'est bien cool de partager cette attente.


----------



## vazen (17 Janvier 2013)

Moi de Rennes. Vous tiens informé.


----------



## boubou777 (17 Janvier 2013)

C'est bizarre le mien est bloqué depuis le 16/01 à Shanghai 

Shanghai, China16/01/2013 0:10 Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China15/01/2013 23:30 Lecture au départ
15/01/2013 15:28 Lecture de l'origineChina
15/01/2013 22:45 Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


Quelqu'un sur UPS se trouve dans le même cas ?


----------



## Bart78 (17 Janvier 2013)

boubou777 a dit:


> C'est bizarre le mien est bloqué depuis le 16/01 à Shanghai
> 
> Shanghai, China16/01/2013 0:10 Lecture à l'arrivée
> Shanghai, China15/01/2013 23:30 Lecture au départ
> ...



Pour moi : 







Connaissent pas le vol direct bordel chez UPS ^^


----------



## boubou777 (17 Janvier 2013)

C'est bizarre on était dans le mène timing !!!Jusqu'à 0:10 Shanghai lecture arrivée !!! Puis plus rien pour moi
Le mien n'a plus suivi ! Je crains le pire !! Des fois qu'il a disparu sous le manteau....:hein:

Si tu peux continué à mettre ton suivi (des fois que c'est mon suivi qui merde) et que ma machine suis la tienne ça me donnera une indication ! Thx  tu es dans quel région ? Moi je suis du var...


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2013)

Allez, ça vient: ce matin Garonor 

(TNT)


----------



## Reno-dc (18 Janvier 2013)

Expédié ! UPS. Date de livraison estimée le 24. (Commande du 20-12)

Par contre ces boulets n'ont pas repris mon adresse en entier je me demande pourquoi ils demandent des infos complémentaires lors de la commande si c'est pour en tronquer la moitié :hein:. Bref... 

J'appellerai UPS pour leur donner les infos manquantes.


----------



## boubou777 (18 Janvier 2013)

Bart78 a dit:


> Pour moi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon finalement tout va bien !!! Le mien est arrivé à koeln Germany aujourd'hui  Ils se sont séparés à shangai


----------



## Bart78 (18 Janvier 2013)

boubou777 a dit:


> Bon finalement tout va bien !!! Le mien est arrivé à koeln Germany aujourd'hui  Ils se sont séparés à shangai



Rooo c'est trop mignon  ils attendent tous les deux ensemble  !!


----------



## Lazaa (18 Janvier 2013)

En faites pour les départs du 12 avec livraison lundi, nos imac seront surement au dépot final ce soir, ou dans la nuit. 

J'ai regardé, celui de chez moi est a 6-7km et est ouvert le samedi matin, et c'est indiqué retrait des colis à partir de 7h30...

Pas sur que je puisse m'y rendre car pas de voiture, mais il serait peut etre possible d'aller chercher notre colis directement au dépot pour ceux qui sont a proximité ? Il faudrait appelé TNT pour confirmation...


----------



## boubou777 (18 Janvier 2013)

Bart78 a dit:


> Rooo c'est trop mignon  ils attendent tous les deux ensemble  !!



en fait je crois qu'il ne se sont jamais quittés :love: toujours dans le même timing...
je suis en tête 1 mn d'avance 
par contre mon suivi...zappé !!

tu as quelle date de prévue, moi c'est pour le 22/01....ensuite ça va dépendre de ta région
ils vont se séparer :sick: sniff


----------



## fredroy (18 Janvier 2013)

Le mien est à Creteil :


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2013)

Tu ne devrais pas mettre tes numéros, quelqu'un de mal intentionné pourrait appeler TNT et réclamer ta bête :hein:
Pour info le mien ce matin vers 7H était à Garonor (vers Paris); il y était toujours à 12H30  Ils ont de longs p'tits dèj chez TNT  
Le plus dur ce sont les derniers 600 km, surtout s'il neige


----------



## fredroy (18 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas mettre tes numéros, quelqu'un de mal intentionné pourrait appeler TNT et réclamer ta bête :hein:



Tu as raison, corrigé. En même temps, il faut avoir mon nom et ma pièce d'identité


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2013)

Depuis 15 ans je n'ai jamais eu un livreur TNT, UPS, Chronopost et autres occasionnels me demander une pièce d'identité, trop pressés de repartir vers leurs lieux de livraisons suivants. Ils demandent "vous êtes bien M. Truc" alors je réponds "oui", parce que je sais que j'attends le colis et qu'il arrive.
Il m'est arrivé qu'un album Aperture soit livré à un voisin, qui ne m'avait pas un cerveau apte à me prévenir, il croyait que c'était un cadeau de vitrinemagique ou 3S laRedoutttt, alors ton iMac, tant qu'il est en état de couvaison, protège-le


----------



## Bart78 (18 Janvier 2013)

boubou777 a dit:


> en fait je crois qu'il ne se sont jamais quittés :love: toujours dans le même timing...
> je suis en tête 1 mn d'avance
> par contre mon suivi...zappé !!
> 
> ...



J'avais le 21 de prévu jusqu'à ce matin mais ça vient de passer au 22

je suis dans les yvelines donc ils vont bientôt se séparer...pour la bonne cause 

ce qui me rassure c'est que j'ai un dépôt UPS à 1,8km de la maison :love::love:


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2013)

Pour ajouter à l'extase générale de ce fil: Lyon 18H, plus que 250 km, p'tit dèj TNT fini, goûter TNT en cours de digestion, arrêt TNT pour transit intestinal entre Lyon et ici dans la nuit, livraison sans doute lundi, sinon demain impromptue  
Rendons quand même délicatement hommage à tous ces livreurs TNT/UPS/Etc qui sont payés une misère, prennent des risques toute la journée en roulant sur des routes encombrées de fourgons de livraisons plus véloces qu'une petite berline, sans clignotants, sans rétroviseurs, sans la moindre idée que doubler dangereusement 1, puis 2, puis 3 voitures dans une file de 150 voitures, ben ils ne vont pas plus vite, ne gagnent pas plus ni en temps ni en argent, et se/nous mettent en danger pour une commande passée fin novembre 2012, donc y'a plus d'urgence :mouais:
Mais si jamais j'étais livré demain, je modifierai mon humeur du jour


----------



## lolodila (18 Janvier 2013)

J'utilise mon nouvel imac depuis mardi début d'aprem. Pour l'instant pas de reproche. Il tourne "vélocement". Le i7 untel est une bête de course couplé avec le fusion drive. Y'a des années que je n'ai pas vu indesign galoper comme ça. Je gagne un temps fou. Courage à ceux qui attendent une livraison prochainement.


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2013)

C'est gentil, mais là on est sur le fil de ceux qui attendent 
Dès réception et usage, je ne manquerai pas de donner mes impressions ventilos, ram, écran, assistant migration, pixel mort, taches écran, pourquoi plus de superdrive, pas de blue-ray, thunderbolt inutile, lenteurs wi-fi, mais sur d'autres sujets plus adéquats.
Mais non, je plaisante, sauf pour les futurs problèmes inévitables qui se présenteront alors


----------



## lolodila (18 Janvier 2013)

Pour ceux qui ont acheté Manga Studio (Ma version date de 2009, je viens de faire la mise à jour), c'est étonnant. Je m'attendais à ce que cela ne fonctionne plus. Ben non. Franchement, cette nouvelle mouture avec fusion drive ne cesse de m'étonner. Je vais pouvoir enfin redessiner via la souris (vivement une tablette).


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2013)

Bon, lolo, tu postes ailleurs tes impressions, ok  , nous on attend toujours, et c'est pas gagné:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QTstjr0ZEY&feature=player_embedded#!
Mon pauvre iMac que je n'aurai jamais vu, coincé dans un de ces mastodontes :rose:
(ton manga studio et ta tablette doivent pouvoir se caser ailleurs dans les forums )


----------



## SkyRoms (18 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon, lolo, tu postes ailleurs tes impressions, ok  , nous on attend toujours, et c'est pas gagné:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QTstjr0ZEY&feature=player_embedded#!
> Mon pauvre iMac que je n'aurai jamais vu, coincé dans un de ces mastodontes :rose:
> (ton manga studio et ta tablette doivent pouvoir se caser ailleurs dans les forums )



Mais non nouvoul! Lundi ils arrivent.


----------



## Bart78 (19 Janvier 2013)

@boubou, ils sont à Roissy, si il y a un dispatch cet aprem, ce sera peut être pour lundi qui sait


----------



## vazen (19 Janvier 2013)

Le mien a été expédié aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu un mail et un SMS (commande du 03.01). Comment faites-vous pour suivre son acheminement ensuite ? Je ne sais même pas si c'est par UPS ou autre... Merci et bonne journée.


----------



## boubou777 (19 Janvier 2013)

Bart78 a dit:


> @boubou, ils sont à Roissy, si il y a un dispatch cet aprem, ce sera peut être pour lundi qui sait


Exact Bart !!! Je le sent bien lundi


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2013)

vazen a dit:


> Le mien a été expédié aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu un mail et un SMS (commande du 03.01). Comment faites-vous pour suivre son acheminement ensuite ? Je ne sais même pas si c'est par UPS ou autre... Merci et bonne journée.



Tu attends quelques jours et tu suivras l'évolution du statut de ta commande avec le lien que tu as reçu par mail


----------



## gecko20 (19 Janvier 2013)

Coucou les gens, j'espère que vous allez recevoir bientôt votre Imac 
Je viens de faire un geekbench sous windows: aisément au dessus des 16400 avec un anti vir qui tourne derrière


----------



## kabyloo (19 Janvier 2013)

Petite question concernant le suivi,

J'ai recu le mail d'Apple hier pour l'expédition du Mac avec le p'tit numéro de suivi via Expeditor en 8**...**

Mais Expeditor ne reconnais pas le numéro... Est-il possible qu'Expeditor ne travaille pas le week et donc qu'il prenne ma commande que Lundi ?!

Merci de votre aide


----------



## ledu26 (19 Janvier 2013)

Salut à tous !

Toujours pas d'iMac pour moi malheureusement..Mon APR ne sait pas quand il va arriver, il estime le délai à 15j a peu près..

Et vous ? Qui sont ceux qui ont commandé chez un APR et où en est votre commande ? 

@Gecko20 Félicitation pour ton iMac


----------



## SkyRoms (19 Janvier 2013)

kabyloo a dit:


> Petite question concernant le suivi,
> 
> J'ai recu le mail d'Apple hier pour l'expédition du Mac avec le p'tit numéro de suivi via Expeditor en 8**...**
> 
> ...



Tu ne pourra suivre ton colis que après 48h a peu près.

@lazaa t'es bloqué a Lyon toi aussi?!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------

@gecko toujours aussi content de la bête?!


----------



## Lazaa (19 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> @lazaa t'es bloqué a Lyon toi aussi?!!




Oui....
Sauf que j'habite à Lyon, donc c'est plutot cool 

Il est donc au depot final pour moi et j'ai telephoné ce matin pour essayer d'aller le recupérer au dépot, ce qui est normalement possible sauf apparement quand c'est des colis qui viennent de l'international, car le service est fermé le samedi...

Ce qui finalement m'arrange mieu... Je suis a la maison lundi mardi, et pas ma copine ! 
 Donc pas de soucis a rester bloqué devant l'ordi et à bien profiter de mon nouveau jouet


----------



## kabyloo (19 Janvier 2013)

D'accord ! Merci pour l'info 
Je pensais que c'était immédiat dans le cadre du suivi d'expédition entre l'usine et le lieu de regroupement au Pays-Bas.

En espérant que le Mac est déjà parti direction Amsterdam!


----------



## SkyRoms (19 Janvier 2013)

Lazaa a dit:


> Oui....
> Sauf que j'habite à Lyon, donc c'est plutot cool
> 
> Il est donc au depot final pour moi et j'ai telephoné ce matin pour essayer d'aller le recupérer au dépot, ce qui est normalement possible sauf apparement quand c'est des colis qui viennent de l'international, car le service est fermé le samedi...
> ...


J'espère qu'il va continuer sa route vers le var d'ici dimanche soir ...


----------



## philippe69 (20 Janvier 2013)

ledu26 a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Toujours pas d'iMac pour moi malheureusement..Mon APR ne sait pas quand il va arriver, il estime le délai à 15j a peu près..
> 
> ...



Commandé le 27 novembre et toujours pas d'infos pour la livraison. J'espère avant mi-février.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h57 ----------

Digitimes, dans un article daté du 9 janvier, rapporte cette information : 

LG aurait toujours beaucoup de mal à produire les écrans des iMac 27", ce qui expliquerait les délais, toujours fixés à « 3 à 4 semaines » pour leur livraison sur l'Apple Store, un délai constant depuis maintenant plus d'une semaine. Il est assez clair que les machines arrivent au compte goutte.

LG ne parviendrait à fournir que 100 000 écrans chaque mois, rapporte une des « sources près des chaines de production ». 

Si on ajoute que Samsung arrête sa production d'écrans 27" pour Apple ...

Imaginons 500000 Imac 27" commandé depuis le 30 novembre et nous en sommes déjà à 5 mois de délai.


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Janvier 2013)

lolodila a dit:


> J'en pense que par rapport à mon imac 24 late 2008, y'a pas de comparaison. C'est "très" rapide, fluide, silencieux. On sent la "grosse différence grâce au fusion drive". Il faut maintenant attendre les retours des utilisateurs par rapport à leur configuration. La suite Adobe prend ici toute son attractivité. Sur le late 2008, bien que j'ai réinstallé lion (viré moutain, trop de plantage), j'estime le temps de réaction à 10 contre 1 par rapport au nouvel imac. Indesign tourne du feu de dieu. Photoshop toune également très rapidement (fusion doit y être pour quelquechose). Bref, je ne suis pas déçu du nouveau matériel. A comparer dans les mois qui viennent pour plus de recul.
> 
> Concernant les refflets que nous pouvions avoir sur les précédents, je confirme que c'est presque du "mat" sur cette version. Moi qui bosse 12 h par jour sur ce matériel depuis pas mal de temps, c'est reposant, presque surnaturel. Là, sur l'écran les 70% de refflets en moins, je leur accorde sans problème.
> 
> ...


Ces barrettes correspondent bien à son processeur il n'a aucun soucis à se faire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h35 ----------




gecko20 a dit:


> ALors ce petit bijou (attention spoiler , risque de faire des envieux  )
> Après quelque heures d'utilisation voici mon premier opinion:
> 
> silencieux comme rien du tout, j'entends mes disques dures externes tourner mais pas l'Imac, c'est bizarre... (même lors beaucoup d'installation en même temps) (j'ai remarqué que le ventilateur tourne presque tout le temps mais très très doucement)
> ...



Félicitations !


----------



## CBi (20 Janvier 2013)

Ça y est = carton ouvert, barettes mémoire ajoutées, power on...

Impressionnant = la taille de l'écran en comparaison avec mon Tournesol à côté, le silence de fonctionnement.

Sans problème = l'installation de logiciels à partir du lecteur DVD d'un autre Mac.

Frustrant = surfer sur le web, c'est regarder beaucoup de contenus qui en plein écran sur le 27in. ne sont pas au top en résolution... Même les bandes annonces sur iTunes laissent à désirer... Quand je pense que certains mégotent sur l'absence de Retina Display... 

Question grave = je n'ai pas trouvé les autocollants à la pomme. Disparus ou j'ai mal regardé ?


----------



## littledoudou (20 Janvier 2013)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi ! 
Les autocollants sont dans la pochette avec le dépliant "guide de démarrage rapide"


----------



## moebius80 (20 Janvier 2013)

j'ai commandé le mien le 2/01 et il est arrivé à roissy charles de gaulle vendredi....livraison prévue pour mardi 22/01.... j'ai déjà reçu mes 32go de RAM...


----------



## Budi (20 Janvier 2013)

Pour ma pars, j'en ai pour 3 à 4 semaines  entre le 18 et le 25 février.


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> J'espère qu'il va continuer sa route vers le var d'ici dimanche soir ...


Je serais étonné d'une livraison lundi 21; il est bien spécifié dans le suivi Apple que la livraison est envisagée le 22. De plus les iMacs (ou, pensons aussi aux autres  qui attendraient un MacPro, un truc Mac) arrivés et bloqués à Lyon vendredi soir vers 18H, il va falloir les faire passer de statut "acheminement" à statut "livraison"; comme TNT, service de livraison rapide ne travaille pas samedi et dimanche, et que leurs p'tits dèj s'éternisent, on peut raisonnablement escompter un départ de Lyon vers le Var ou vers chez moi en milieu de journée de demain.
Lundi soir, entrepôt Vitrolles, scans arrivée puis départ dans la nuit, livraison sauf imprévu météorologique mardi 22 ou mercredi 23.
Restons  
(commande 30 novembre 2012  )


----------



## SkyRoms (20 Janvier 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je serais étonné d'une livraison lundi 21; il est bien spécifié dans le suivi Apple que la livraison est envisagée le 22. De plus les iMacs (ou, pensons aussi aux autres  qui attendraient un MacPro, un truc Mac) arrivés et bloqués à Lyon vendredi soir vers 18H, il va falloir les faire passer de statut "acheminement" à statut "livraison"; comme TNT, service de livraison rapide ne travaille pas samedi et dimanche, et que leurs p'tits dèj s'éternisent, on peut raisonnablement escompter un départ de Lyon vers le Var ou vers chez moi en milieu de journée de demain.
> Lundi soir, entrepôt Vitrolles, scans arrivée puis départ dans la nuit, livraison sauf imprévu météorologique mardi 22 ou mercredi 23.
> Restons
> (commande 30 novembre 2012  )



J&#8217;espère ne pas te faire une fausse joie demain (sait on jamais qu'il me fasse mentir!), Le service livraison ne tourne effectivement pas le weekend mais le service de fond tourne quasi tout le temps. Mi octobre j'attendais un colis international et (comme toujours) le service tracking n'as pas de mise a jours le weekend, le vendredi après midi a 17h et des bananes il était a coté de Paris, pas de mise a jours du tout du weekend et vers 9h Lundi matin le livreur était en bas de chez moi alors que sur leurs site ils était toujours sur Paris rien n'avait été actualisé!
En gros le colis ne s'est surement pas arrêté vendredi a 18H06 (pour le miens!) sur Lyon mais juste le tracking.

Commande du 30 Également...


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Janvier 2013)

Alors on se voit demain midi sur le pont entre Montpezat (04) et Beaudinard (83)   et on prend nos colis


----------



## SkyRoms (20 Janvier 2013)

Je viens de jeter un oeil sur le tracking international TNT, la livraison est bien précisé pour le 21, sur le suivi Apple aussi, 21 Janvier.
Tu es d'ou?!


----------



## WHIT3 (20 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> [...] (comme toujours) le service tracking n'as pas de mise a jours le weekend [...]



Chez moi, le suivi a tourné ce samedi (certes, le matin, à 7h).


```
19 Jan 2013   07:00:33   Brussels Hub   Shipment In Transit. 
19 Jan 2013   06:51:12   Brussels Hub   Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
19 Jan 2013   03:33:29   Brussels Hub   Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
18 Jan 2013   22:42:14   Arnhem Hub     Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
18 Jan 2013   21:50:17   Arnhem Hub     Shipment In Transit. 
17 Jan 2013   18:49:52   Ide Centre     Shipment In Transit. 
16 Jan 2013   22:41:21   Pudong International Airport   Shipment In Transit. 
16 Jan 2013   19:42:04   Pudong International Airport   Shipment Received At Tnt Location 
16 Jan 2013   19:32:00   Shanghai       Shipment In Transit. 
16 Jan 2013   18:57:20   Shanghai       Shipment In Transit. 
16 Jan 2013   17:37:07   Shanghai       Shipment Collected From Customer
```

La livraison est toujours prévue pour ce mardi 22 alors que j'habite à 25 minutes en voiture de TNT Bruxelles... Vu que je dois de toute manière passer pas loin de l'aéroport, je vais appeler ce lundi pour demander le retrait du colis. 
Comme ça la dernière portion du trajet sera soignée, ça me fera gagner 1 jour, et ça épargnera un détour au livreur.


----------



## SkyRoms (20 Janvier 2013)

WHIT3 a dit:


> Chez moi, le suivi a tourné ce samedi (certes, le matin, à 7h).
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Peut être en Belgique alors, il me semble que dans ce post, un peu plus loin il y avait déjà eu la remarque au sujet du tracking inactif le weekend par ceux qui ont été livré en Décembre.


----------



## kabyloo (20 Janvier 2013)

pour avoir bosser chez UPS ( Plate-Forme fret Lyon St Exupery) il y a aucune arrivée le week ( Samedi-Dimanche)
Par contre seulement le service régional qui tourne 

Pour ce qui est du tracking, il est également inactif chez Expéditor ?! 
Parce que depuis vendredi matin, jour où le mac à été expédié, il ne reconnais pas mon numéro de référence Apple...


----------



## SkyRoms (20 Janvier 2013)

Pour ta question sur les suivis expeditor je ne peux te répondre, désolé.


----------



## SkyRoms (21 Janvier 2013)

Bon ben apparement ils m'on fait mentir! A 6h c'était a Marseille donc ça m'étonnerai que ce soit pour aujourd'hui...


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Bon ben apparement ils m'on fait mentir! A 6h c'était a Marseille donc ça m'étonnerai que ce soit pour aujourd'hui...



Mais tu vas l'avoir ! 
Le mien était à Marseille à 9 h00 : à 11h il était déjà au dépôt TNT de Toulon et livré la journée.
Tu peux même dès qu'il est à l'entrepôt de ta ville aller le chercher si ce n'est pas trop loin


----------



## endlessy (21 Janvier 2013)

Allez on y crois... cette semaine    ...




_...dit-il depuis 4 semaines de désespérance...._


----------



## SkyRoms (21 Janvier 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Mais tu vas l'avoir !
> Le mien était à Marseille à 9 h00 : à 11h il était déjà au dépôt TNT de Toulon et livré la journée.
> Tu peux même dès qu'il est à l'entrepôt de ta ville aller le chercher si ce n'est pas trop loin



Ola Mr Steph! Écoute pour le moment ça ne bouge pas, toujours Marseille. Apparement le central varois est a Toulon donc 60bornes! Si il arrive dans la mâtinée la bas ça m'étonnerait qu'ils fassent plusieurs départ de la bas pour l'est var.


----------



## Lazaa (21 Janvier 2013)

En ce qui me concerne il est "out for delivery" 
Sachant que généralement les transporteurs passent assez tôt chez moi... J'suis au taquet la 

Edit : a peine deux minutes apres que j'ai posté mon message, le livreur sonnait a l'interphone... 
Je n'en suis encore qu'a l'assistant de démarrage (le transfert des fichier du pc est un peu long...) donc pas encore grand chose a dire... Si ce n'est que : c'est beaaaauuuu !! Que j'apprecie vraiment le soin apporté a l'emballage et la finition de l'ensemble, et que je ne comprends pas l'utilité du regroupement alors que les deux colis (imac et apple care) arrivent separement ! (Je pensais que le but etait d'y mettre tout dans le meme colis)

Bon courage a ceux qui attendent...


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Ola Mr Steph! Écoute pour le moment ça ne bouge pas, toujours Marseille. Apparement le central varois est a Toulon donc 60bornes! Si il arrive dans la mâtinée la bas ça m'étonnerait qu'ils fassent plusieurs départ de la bas pour l'est var.



Je suis justement de Toulon, si tu veux je vais le récupérer si tu veux bien me laisser une procuration 
Puis entre temps je le teste un peu quelques jours :love:


----------



## SkyRoms (21 Janvier 2013)

Appel TNT international a l'instant, mise en livraison ce matin et livraison assuré avant 18h aujourd'hui! Comment on dit deja... Heu ah oui... YOUPI!!!!!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2013)

Le mien doit se plaire à Lyon 

edit: Marseille 10H21, merci SkyRoms, j'aurais pas eu l'idée de téléphoner à M. TNT ;-)


----------



## SkyRoms (21 Janvier 2013)

Par contre il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas, c'est que selon TNT il n'y a pas 1 colis regroupé mais bien 2 colis...
Nouvoul a mon avis vu notre situation géographique proche, si c'est prévu pour l'un de nous deux ça doit en être de même pour le deuxième. Le suivi ne doit pas être si précis que ça parce que selon les dires de la personne que je viens d'avoir au téléphone les colis sont sur Toulon depuis tôt ce matin alors que sur mon suivi en ligne la dernière trace est a Marseille a 6H24.


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Appel TNT international a l'instant, mise en livraison ce matin et livraison assuré avant 18h aujourd'hui! Comment on dit deja... Heu ah oui... YOUPI!!!!!!!



Tu vois tu ne m'écoutes pas


----------



## fredroy (21 Janvier 2013)

Mon iMac est arrivé ce matin.

C'est ma femme qu'il l'a réceptionné.

Le carton a été defoncé :






Le carton de l'Imac aussi :






J'espère que l'iMac n'a rien. Je verrai ça ce soir.


----------



## Lazaa (21 Janvier 2013)

Vue l'epaisseur du polystyrene je pense que tu n'as pas a t'en faire..



SkyRoms a dit:


> Par contre il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas, c'est que selon TNT il n'y a pas 1 colis regroupé mais bien 2 colis...



l'apple care arrive dans un colis a part... (quid de l'interet d'un "regroupement" ??)


----------



## gecko20 (21 Janvier 2013)

félicitations skyroms  j'en connais un qui ne sera pas dispo ce soir ;-)


----------



## fredroy (21 Janvier 2013)

Oui l'apple car arrive dans un enveloppe blanche.

En ce qui me concerne, j'en ai eu 3 : l'iMac, l'apple car et l'usb drive.


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Janvier 2013)

gecko20 a dit:


> félicitations skyroms  j'en connais un qui ne sera pas dispo ce soir ;-)



Cela fait depuis le 21 décembre que je déserte ce sujet 
Du coup, j'attends les prochains imacs 2013 retina :mouais:
Plus sérieusement, à vous entendre j'avoue avoir quelques regrets de ne pas avoir opté pour l'option fusion drive ça doit dépoter !


----------



## Paul_69 (21 Janvier 2013)

Bon ben je vous écris ce message depuis mon nouvel iMac 27" ... livré aujourd'hui à 9H30. Énorme, c'est le mot. Bon, maintenant il faut juste que je continue à me concentrer sur mon boulot en lui tournant le dos encore une journée !


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Janvier 2013)

Paul_69 a dit:


> Bon ben je vous écris ce message depuis mon nouvel iMac 27" ... livré aujourd'hui à 9H30. Énorme, c'est le mot. Bon, maintenant il faut juste que je continue à me concentrer sur mon boulot en lui tournant le dos encore une journée !



Adieu alors


----------



## kyriba (21 Janvier 2013)

Salut les heureux du jour,
Expedition de vos Imac le 12/01 avec regroupement Applecare puis livraison le 21/01 c'est ca?
Je ne comprend leur delire de reunir les colis l applecare c'est que du papier.
Moi expedition le 16/01 ou 17/01 je l'espere pour vendredi &#128591;


----------



## SkyRoms (21 Janvier 2013)

Un seul mot me vient, ENORME!!!!!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2013)

Fin de l'attente et des divinations calendaires 
Malgré les dires de TNT International ce matin, mon colis après s'être gavé dans les bouchons lyonnais tout le week-end se fait une soupe de pastaga à Marseille.
Livraison (?) demain selon TNT National.
Enfin, ça m'a laissé le temps (± 2H  ) d'installer ML sur le disque que je vais laisser sur le MacPro


----------



## kyriba (21 Janvier 2013)

Je viens de recevoir la facture par mail c est bon signe docteur?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2013)

Ça peut chatouiller ou grattouiller, mais c'est quand même un signe, vous me devez 23 .
Dr Knock


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2013)

En attendant l'objet, j'interroge: :rose:
http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/combien-dimac-2012-2013-a-1217363.html#post12470307


----------



## kabyloo (21 Janvier 2013)

Mauvaise nouvelle pour ceux qui ont commandées leurs MAC avec un accessoire,

Le transit se fait par lAéroport de Frankfort qui est actuellement fermé cause de neige...

Mon Mac reste à Shanghai en attendant


----------



## SkyRoms (21 Janvier 2013)

Hello les gens! Bon ben les premieres impressions sont excellentes. Je galère un peu a trouver mes marques sortant d'un univers Pc que je connaissait plus que bien je me retrouve a chercher pour la moindre chose que je doit faire c'est marrant et chiant en même temps!
Nouvoul c'est quoi cet histoire? Ton ordi a voulu faire le tour de France? Ils T'on expliqué ce qu'il c'était passé?


----------



## fredroy (21 Janvier 2013)

Voilà, je l'ai installé. Rien à dire, ultra rapide. J'ai rajouté 16 Giga de ram Crucial au 8 initiales.

Très belle machine, silencieuse, rapide, fine.

Une seule chose me tracasse, mais où est donc l'OS ??? Si je veux formater comment je fais pour réinstaller Moutain lion ?

Vous avez vu une clé USB quelque part ?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2013)

fredroy a dit:


> Une seule chose me tracasse, mais où est donc l'OS ??? *S*i je veux formater comment je fais pour réinstaller Moutain lion ?
> Vous avez vu une clé USB quelque part ?


La réponse se trouve ailleurs que dans ce sujet, même moi j'ai trouvé, en 30 secondes avec la "fonction recherche"*, c'est dire 
Il serait plus productif de poster les questions au(x) bon(s) endroit(s) ; ici c'est "statut envoi commande iMac 27 ". Je remarque que rares sont ceux qui ont pollué ce fil avec leurs angoisses iMac 21 
*pas dans ton Mac, sur ce forum :rateau:


----------



## fredroy (21 Janvier 2013)

Oui, désolé  C'était dans le mouvement de mes impressions...


----------



## WHIT3 (21 Janvier 2013)

Comme prévu, je l'ai récupéré today à 15h00.

J'avais appelé ce matin pour demander le retrait, ma commande est passée à "Exception" sur le suivi TNT et on m'a rappelé 1 heure après pour me confirmer la possibilité de retrait jusqu'à 20h.

A la réception : carte d'ID, signature, 10 minutes d'attente pour qu'un bonhomme apporte le 27" dans ses bras, et on reprend la route...

Résumé : commandé le 26 déc. 2012, payement accepté le 30 déc. 2012, expédié le 16 jan. 2013, déballé le 21 jan. 2013.


Le ghosting redouté n'est heureusement pas au menu.
Les reflets sont bel et bien atténués et on remarque que le verre renvoie une légère teinte rougeâtre en surface, écran éteint.
Les ventilos sont presque inaudibles. C'est limite déprimant sans mettre de son (qui est à ce propos le seul point noir à mon goût, même si c'était prévisible). Prochaine commande : un 2.1 Focal, lorsqu'ils auront mis à jour le connecteur du dock !


Fructueuse patience aux autres ! 


PS @Nouvoul : On dira que les premières impressions font partie du "statut final de la commande".


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Janvier 2013)

fredroy a dit:


> Voilà, je l'ai installé. Rien à dire, ultra rapide. J'ai rajouté 16 Giga de ram Crucial au 8 initiales.
> 
> Très belle machine, silencieuse, rapide, fine.
> 
> ...



Tu ne peux le récupérer que par téléchargement via la partition de récupération en appuyant sur alt maintenu dès le démarrage.


----------



## kyriba (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Quelqu un a constaté des retards dans la transport avec les conditions meteo des dernieres 48h ?
Expedition le 16/01 en attente de regroupement applecare donc toujours pas de numero de tracking pour moi &#128557;
Merci d avance


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Janvier 2013)

Je n'aurai qu'un mot: ENFIN ! 
(je poste avant de déballer, pas sûr que je puisse me reconnecter rapidement  )


----------



## Vicktorrr (22 Janvier 2013)

iMac reçu !!! Impeccable, tout tourne parfaitement. Commandé le 6 janvier et reçu le 22, j'ai eu du bol je pense !


----------



## kyriba (22 Janvier 2013)

Vicktorrr pas d applecare ou d'accessoires?

Sinon j ai eu apple ils me disent pas de retard suite a la neige.
La pomme ne craint pas le mauvais tps


----------



## Bart78 (22 Janvier 2013)

YYYYYhhhhhaaaAAAA 

Bon ok je n'y comprend rien pour l'instant mais c'est beau et rapide 

Par contre grosse frayeur pour moi les deux premières heures....il ne démarrait tout simplement pas !!!...j'ai branché mon cerveau et me suis dit que l'Imac ne supportait peut être pas les températures négatives entre le dépôt et le camion à -4c°.

Bref après 30mn de sèche cheveux ça fonctionne.

Bon va sérieusement falloir que je vous lise encore plus, car venant de windows je suis pas op à 100%, c'est très simple ok, mais faut s'y faire.

Bonne réception aux autres


----------



## WHIT3 (22 Janvier 2013)

Bart78 a dit:


> Par contre grosse frayeur pour moi les deux premières heures....il ne démarrait tout simplement pas !!!...j'ai branché mon cerveau et me suis dit que l'Imac ne supportait peut être pas les températures négatives entre le dépôt et le camion à -4c°.
> 
> Bref après 30mn de sèche cheveux ça fonctionne.


Sans blague... 

A peine tu mets la main sur le clavier encore sous plastique, t'as de la condensation.
Heureusement que ton iMac n'a pas démarré (par chance ou par "intelligence de conception", je me le demande).

Pour ma part, je l'ai laissé déballé tout comme toi durant 2 heures (avec le chauffage à fond pour bien sécher l'air). C'est indispensable en cette période !


----------



## boubou777 (22 Janvier 2013)

Bart78 a dit:


> YYYYYhhhhhaaaAAAA
> 
> Bon ok je n'y comprend rien pour l'instant mais c'est beau et rapide
> 
> ...



Félicitions !!! Tj vas te régaler venant de PC je comprends que tu sois un peut perdu.... Mais ça va vite rentrer 


Moi j'ai raté le livreur !! Du coup je vais le chercher au dépôt à 17h 
L'avantage c'est que dans le sud il fait moins froid


----------



## moebius80 (22 Janvier 2013)

Le mien est arrivé aujourd'hui...J'ai installé mes 32 Go de Ram et Go..........Trop bien


----------



## Bart78 (22 Janvier 2013)

WHIT3 a dit:


> Sans blague...
> 
> A peine tu mets la main sur le clavier encore sous plastique, t'as de la condensation.
> Heureusement que ton iMac n'a pas démarré (par chance ou par "intelligence de conception", je me le demande).
> ...



Clair qu'il y avait un max de condensation la dessous ! j'ai vraiment cru qu'il était déjà dead, je faisais pas le fier.



boubou777 a dit:


> Félicitions !!! Tj vas te régaler venant de PC je comprends que tu sois un peut perdu.... Mais ça va vite rentrer
> 
> 
> Moi j'ai raté le livreur !! Du coup je vais le chercher au dépôt à 17h
> L'avantage c'est que dans le sud il fait moins froid



C'est le bout du tunnel 

sinon toujours pas reçu les 8go supplémentaire de chez crucial, on verra bien ce que ça donne.


----------



## CBi (22 Janvier 2013)

Déjà posté sur un autre fil, mais c'est pour faire patienter ceux qui attendent:






Rappel = 27in. (même si sur la photo il semble plus petit que les Tournesols 17in. ! ) avec Fusion Drive 1To. Commandé le 20/12. Reçu le 18/01.


----------



## kyriba (22 Janvier 2013)

J'ai eu mon tracking je gagne 4j!!! &#128539;
Pour rappel:
Commande le 31/12
Expedition le 17/01
Livraison prevue le 24/01
Avec regroupement applecare et config perso

Les delais se reduisent 

Je vs confirme la reception


----------



## SkyRoms (22 Janvier 2013)

Hallucinant! Tu commande 32 jours après moi et tu le reçoit simplement 3 jours après! Mais bon comme l'ont déjà dit pas mal qui ont participé a cette aventure sur ce sujet, ça vaux vraiment le coup d'avoir attendu


----------



## Vicktorrr (22 Janvier 2013)

Pour répondre à la question plus haut, j'avais commandé l'iMac 27" de base avec juste l'option FD à 1TO ! Aucun accessoire ni Apple Care (j'ai simplement opté pour un Magic Trackpad à la place de la souris, je regrette absolument pas d'ailleurs). 

Et j'ai également connu la condensation de malade en déballant l'iMac, mais j'ai été moins patient que certains puisque j'ai simplement attendu 30 minutes avant de lancer la bête ! En tout cas en complément d'un Macbook air 13" c'est le pied.


----------



## Azurea (23 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous et mes meilleurs vux !
En attente du 27" commandé le 2 janvier
c'est pour moi un plaisir de rejoindre la communauté !
je pense appeler l'App Store pour savoir le pourquoi d'un délai si long
et au plaisir de vous lire.


----------



## philippe69 (23 Janvier 2013)

Toujours pareil pour moi. Commandé le 30 novembre et même pas en cours de préparation.

Fin janvier j'annule ma commande chez l'APR et passe par l'Apple Store pour un livraison fin février/début mars.

J'espère juste récupérer mon acompte et ne pas de retrouver avec un avoir. Sinon je commanderai la ixpresso Machine (futur vecteur de croissance d'Apple) avec un stock de capsules ristretto.:modo:


----------



## kyriba (23 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Colis sur Garonor ce matin a 5h il se rapproche serieusement je suis sur Paris!!!
&#128541;


----------



## Bart78 (23 Janvier 2013)

Azurea a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et mes meilleurs vux !
> En attente du 27" commandé le 2 janvier
> c'est pour moi un plaisir de rejoindre la communauté !
> je pense appeler l'App Store pour savoir le pourquoi d'un délai si long
> et au plaisir de vous lire.





philippe69 a dit:


> Toujours pareil pour moi. Commandé le 30 novembre et même pas en cours de préparation.
> 
> Fin janvier j'annule ma commande chez l'APR et passe par l'Apple Store pour un livraison fin février/début mars.
> 
> J'espère juste récupérer mon acompte et ne pas de retrouver avec un avoir. Sinon je commanderai la ixpresso Machine (futur vecteur de croissance d'Apple) avec un stock de capsules ristretto.:modo:



C'est tout de même bizarre la logistique chez Apple, j'ai commandé le mien i5 + FD + trackpad le 6 janvier et j'ai été livré hier...:mouais:


----------



## philippe69 (23 Janvier 2013)

Bart78 a dit:


> C'est tout de même bizarre la logistique chez Apple, j'ai commandé le mien i5 + FD + trackpad le 6 janvier et j'ai été livré hier...:mouais:



Oui mais tu as commandé sur Apple Store... Moi chez un APR...


----------



## Azurea (23 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai eu la réponse très courtoise et sympathique de chez Apple au sujet
du délai, le succès foudroyant des commandes du 27", le nombre de
commande à dépassé le prévisionnel !
En gros, ils se sont retrouvés débordés 
27" commandé sur Apple Store le 2 janvier et prévu mi-février


----------



## kyriba (23 Janvier 2013)

Re
Imac sur creteil a 12h45 je peux esperer une livraison aujourd hui meme si c est prevue le 24/02 sachant que je suis sur Paris ?

L'impatience me gagne ;(


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Janvier 2013)

moebius80 a dit:


> Le mien est arrivé aujourd'hui...J'ai installé mes 32 Go de Ram et Go..........Trop bien



C'est quoi comme Ram?


----------



## matt_sm (23 Janvier 2013)

Hello à tous,

Je pense qu'Apple va finir par me blacklister du store pour l'etat de la commande!!...
Je check toutes les 1/2h!...

Pour résumé, imac 27 / 1TB / 680 mx acheté le 19 decembre, expédié le 19 janvier, livraison prévu lundi 28 janvier (car j'ai fait l'erreur de prendre l'Apple Care car mes produits doivent "se rejoindre"!!)

Pour le moment, toujours pas de tracking détaillé, c'est à dire par de transporteur dédié....

Si quelqu'un a quelques anxiolytiques a me depanner!...


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Janvier 2013)

L'anxiotruc le plus efficace, c'est de savoir ce qui se passe: l'iMac vient de Chine, en général, sauf cas très particuliers où un assemblage est effectué au USA; le 2ème colis "Applecare" est un petit livre d'environ 286 pages, imprimé en Irlande et "assembled in CZE" (Tchéquie je crois). Il faut donc que tout ce petit monde se rejoigne, ce qui n'a pas l'air évident. Si l'iMac est arrivé disons à Garonor, mais que le petit livre complètement inutile (conditions générales de l'AppleCar en 36 langues) est encore en transit de Prague à Francfort, un peu paumé car il ne sait pas où rejoindre l'iMac, ben faut patienter 
Pour moi expédition le 12, réception le 22 
Reste confiant 
Y'a pas que Tim qui va se faire virer, y'a aussi le responsable logistique :hosto:


----------



## matt_sm (23 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour les infos!!...

Pour résumer : ne jamais prendre l'Apple Care au moment de l'achat de l'ordi... Le mieux est de le prendre par la suite!...

Bref, je patiente... Encore un peu.. Je me contente d'un iPad 4 que j'ai acheté entre deux... Ça aide a faire passer le temps!!...&#128524;

Plus que 4 dodos!!!... &#128556;&#128556;


----------



## SkyRoms (24 Janvier 2013)

Avec tout les retours sur les expéditions des 27", en général avec appel care tu as seulement 48h Max de plus que ceux qui ne l'ont pas pris. Alors bon, quand on est a un mois en moyene de délais... Perso je l'ai eu à 53 jours post commande et sans l'Apple care je l'aurai eu deux jours plus tôt pour ainsi dire que c'est kiff kiff...


----------



## ledu26 (24 Janvier 2013)

Je me fais du soucis, moi qui est commandé chez un APR, vu que la FNAC annonce maintenant un delai pour fin Mars...


----------



## woodii (24 Janvier 2013)

ledu26 a dit:


> Je me fais du soucis, moi qui est commandé chez un APR, vu que la FNAC annonce maintenant un delai pour fin Mars...


Je suis comme toi, commandé un i5 "entrée de gamme" avec FD 3Go chez l'Hype Store de Blois le 30 novembre... Ça commence à faire long et surtout hallucinant qu'ils n'aient pas d'information. Ça ne doit pas être facile de bosser dans ces conditions par rapport aux commandes en ligne où l'information est très abondante...


----------



## matt_sm (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonne nouvelle....

Je devais être livré lundi prochain (soit le 28) mais mon delai vient d'être réduit à demain!!...

En espérant que TNT fasse bien son travail!!

Je vous tiendrai informé...

En tout cas, merci à tous pour vos détails et explications... Je pense que ce genre de forum aide à patienter et permets d'avoir de vraies réponses à nos interrogations...

J'ai reçu aussi mes 32 GB de mémoire (from CRUCIAL)  

Tout arrive... à qui sait être patient!!..

Dernière question technique : *Est il préférable que j'installe les 32 GB de ram avant le 1er démarrage ou je commence par allumer et configurer la machine avec ses 8 GB d'origine?*

MERCI A TOUS!


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Janvier 2013)

matt_sm a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle....
> 
> Je devais être livré lundi prochain (soit le 28) mais mon delai vient d'être réduit à demain!!...
> 
> ...


Laisse la mémoire d'origine pour l'installation.
Une fois tout configuré tu pourras les remplacer : c'est une question que j'avais posée et on m'a conseillé de préserver la mémoire d'origine au lancement.


----------



## matt_sm (24 Janvier 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Laisse la mémoire d'origine pour l'installation.
> Une fois tout configuré tu pourras les remplacer : c'est une question que j'avais posée et on m'a conseillé de préserver la mémoire d'origine au lancement.



OK...


----------



## philippe69 (24 Janvier 2013)

matt_sm a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle....
> 
> Je devais être livré lundi prochain (soit le 28) mais mon delai vient d'être réduit à demain!!...
> 
> ...



Tout arrive pour ceux qui commandent.... sur l'Apple Store.... Pour les autres vivement Juin 2013. Foutage de gueule à 100% car après une commande du 30 novembre chez un APR (7 semaines), je n'ai tjrs pas d'info sur une livraison "2013".

Apple basta.


----------



## endlessy (24 Janvier 2013)

philippe69 a dit:


> Tout arrive pour ceux qui commandent.... sur l'Apple Store.... Pour les autres vivement Juin 2013. Foutage de gueule à 100% car après une commande du 30 novembre chez un APR (7 semaines), je n'ai tjrs pas d'info sur une livraison "2013".
> 
> Apple basta.



Bienvenue au club... toujours aucuns signes :rose: :rose:


----------



## Marco1983 (24 Janvier 2013)

Moi également, j'ai commandé le IMAC27 le 4 javier dans un magasin Apple, après des appels téléphonique, personne dans le magasin ne peut me dire la date approximative de livraison.... Patience....


----------



## philippe69 (24 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Bienvenue au club... toujours aucuns signes :rose: :rose:



Et oui comme moi.... 


1/ cde Apple store 3 à 4 semaines
2/ Cde Darty, quelle, redoute, fnac, ... 6 semaines
3/ APR : A l'occasion (2013/2014 voir plus).

J'espère juste pour Apple qu'ils n'auront plus besoins de leurs partenaires APR dans les prochaines années.


----------



## matt_sm (24 Janvier 2013)

Ca y est...

Monsieur TNT vient de me déposer la bête...

J'ose même pas l'ouvrir!... Et j'espère qu'il va s'allumer!! ;-)

Good Luck à tous ceux qui attendent encore...


----------



## Marco1983 (24 Janvier 2013)

Quelqu'un connais la raison du temps de livraison pour les magasins apple????


----------



## Nivek (24 Janvier 2013)

philippe69 a dit:


> Et oui comme moi....



Idem :hein:


----------



## kyriba (24 Janvier 2013)

Out for delivery ooohhh!!! que c'est bon &#128540;&#128541;&#128539;
Commande: 31/12
Exepedition: 17/01
Reception: 24/01
Avec regroupement applecare &#128077;


----------



## WHIT3 (24 Janvier 2013)

Marco1983 a dit:


> Quelqu'un connais la raison du temps de livraison pour les magasins apple????


Par déduction...

La quantité mensuelle d'iMac produits étant fortement limitée face à la demande, Apple a préféré répondre avant tout à leurs clients directs (ceux étant passés par le canal principal : l'Apple Store online).

Parce qu'en cas d'impatience et mécontentement, ce sont leur service clientèle qui encaisse, ainsi que leur image la plus directe.

Tandis que chez un APR ou dans un "supermarché", il y a encore l'intermédiaire humain ou de l'image du revendeur pour encaisser toute la tension.
Un APR est une boutique comme une autre qui a sa propre marque et qui prend sa marge, avant d'apposer le logo exclusif de la Pomme en façade. Ce n'est alors pas du ressort d'Apple de gérer les clients nerveux dans ces locaux.

C'est tout à fait logique et compréhensible dans la position d'Apple.
Et à vrai dire, je ne vois pas de raison de se rajouter volontairement un intermédiaire (qui risque de te faire perdre du temps en cas de litige) lors d'un achat aussi important.
A la limite, commander dans un Apple Store officiel, ça peut encore se comprendre (même si ici aussi, l'employé est disposé à encaisser, ce qui coûte moins cher qu'un appel au service clientèle et qui n'est pas repris dans les statistiques de plaintes).

Et puis on le sait, Apple ne considère pas les Resellers comme une priorité absolue, j'en veux pour preuve les très pauvres marges qu'elle laisse à leur survie.


----------



## Marco1983 (24 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour la réponse, qui fut interessante à lire et constructive....

Voila encore l avantage du forum....


----------



## Reno-dc (24 Janvier 2013)

Ayé, il est arrivé. Commandé le 20 déc, reçu aujourd'hui. 

Premiers retours après déballage. Bon courage pour ceux qui attendent encore...


----------



## endlessy (25 Janvier 2013)

Reno-dc a dit:


> Ayé, il est arrivé. Commandé le 20 déc, reçu aujourd'hui.
> 
> Premiers retours après déballage. Bon courage pour ceux qui attendent encore...



Et un de moins sur le forum...


----------



## kyriba (25 Janvier 2013)

C est bon pour moi aussi 

Par contre j ai pas mal d electricite statique sur les parties en metal c est grave pour le mac?
&#128553;


----------



## subsole (25 Janvier 2013)

kyriba a dit:


> Par contre j ai pas mal d electricite statique sur les parties


 On ne veut pas connaitre les détails sexuel.


----------



## brunnno (25 Janvier 2013)

kyriba a dit:


> C est bon pour moi aussi
> 
> Par contre j ai pas mal d electricite statique sur les parties *en metal *
> &#128553;



...terminator !!!


----------



## Reno-dc (25 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Et un de moins sur le forum...



Salut,

Bof non, je lis beaucoup y'a pleins d'infos ici. 

Bon après déballage et update de la RAM, c'est vraiment une superbe machine. Ayant un Thunderbolt 27 l'iMac a vraiment beaucoup moins de reflets, les couleurs sont magnifiques. Bizarrement il fait beaucoup plus grand. 

Au niveau vitesse, pas grand chose à dire. Le son est très bon, meilleur que sur le Thunderbolt également. 

Après avoir installé toutes mes conneries et logiciels habituels, je me suis évidement fait un petit run à Diablo 3  

Alors peut-être que je n'ai pas fait attention mais je n'ai pas entendu le ventilo ou peut-être très légèrement, ça fait bien plaisir de jouer en silence. Mon MBP (GT650M) ventilait comme une fusée au décollage en comparaison... En tout cas c'est très fluide et c'est joli. 

Bon courage pour l'attente.


----------



## Lonneki (25 Janvier 2013)

Merci. Moi tjrs en mode attente
30/11 AFS > January.


----------



## woodii (25 Janvier 2013)

woodii a dit:


> Je suis comme toi, commandé un i5 "entrée de gamme" avec FD 3Go chez l'Hype Store de Blois le 30 novembre... Ça commence à faire long et surtout hallucinant qu'ils n'aient pas d'information. Ça ne doit pas être facile de bosser dans ces conditions par rapport aux commandes en ligne où l'information est très abondante...


Je les ai eu ce matin. Ils m'informent que je n'aurai rien avant mi-février. D'après un responsable d'Apple Retail France... J'espère que ça ne tardera pas trop après...


----------



## SkyRoms (25 Janvier 2013)

Lonneki a dit:


> Merci. Moi tjrs en mode attente
> 30/11 AFS > January.



Courage a toi. Tiens nous au courant de l'évolution de ton dossier


----------



## Janus00 (25 Janvier 2013)

Lonneki a dit:


> Merci. Moi tjrs en mode attente
> 30/11 AFS > January.



Ils ont reçu mon AFS le 31 décembre ( pour un envoie le 23 décembre ... lol au passage. ) 

Traité le 15 Janvier 2013 ... en attente depuis. 

Estimation 12 - 22 Février ... hum.


----------



## Lonneki (26 Janvier 2013)

P... j'y crois pas. Le poissard N°1 que je suis voit enfin sa commande bouger.
Il restait 3 jours ouvrés pour respecter les délais dexpédition annoncés et...
Ils l'ont fait :
Le 30/11 AFS est donc passé en "préparation d'expédition", à voir maintenant d'où il va partir.


----------



## SkyRoms (26 Janvier 2013)

Vraiment content pour toi, expédition dans la journée ou demain alors et je te le dis avec certitude ça part de Shanghai! T as commandé que l'ordi ou des accessoires ou l'applecare en plus?


----------



## Lonneki (26 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Vraiment content pour toi, expédition dans la journée ou demain alors et je te le dis avec certitude ça part de Shanghai! T as commandé que l'ordi ou des accessoires ou l'applecare en plus?



Merci, que l'ordi heureusement. Je prendrais l'AppleCare plus tard.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------

*Expédiée                                                                                                                                                           le 26 janv. 2013*

 Date de livraison estimée Feb 01, 2013 (Non déjà????)
Transporteur assigné UPS (Ouf j'ai évité TNT)
Numéro de suivi (A ce stade, je n'ai que les 10 chiffres)

On résume:
Commandé le 30/11
Validé par l'AFS le 03/01
En préparation le 26/01
En expédition le 26/01
Livré le 01/02 (Sitoutvabien)​


----------



## SkyRoms (26 Janvier 2013)

Pour t'aider a relativiser; commande le 30 Novembre payé en CB a la commande. Expédié le 12 Janvier et reçu le 21 Janvier. Donc 10 jours de plus que mois pour un achat avec un financement tu ne t'en tire vraiment pas trop mal
Et quand a l'applecare tu aurai seulement rajouté 48h en plus et pu profiter du 12X sans frais sur la garantie également.


----------



## Lonneki (26 Janvier 2013)

SkyRoms a dit:


> Pour t'aider a relativiser; commande le 30 Novembre payé en CB a la commande. Expédié le 12 Janvier et reçu le 21 Janvier. Donc 10 jours de plus que mois pour un achat avec un financement tu ne t'en tire vraiment pas trop mal
> Et quand a l'applecare tu aurai seulement rajouté 48h en plus et pu profiter du 12X sans frais sur la garantie également.



Mouaip, mais je pense le prendre moins cher ailleurs.
149&#8364; chez Amazon
76&#8364; sur Ebay
L'option Ebay risque le rejet d'Apple en cas de contrôle de la facture, donc bof.

*C'est parti.*

Dernier centre :
Parti -                                      Shanghai,                                                                                                    China,                                             Samedi, 26/01/2013
Livraison programmée :
Jeudi, 31/01/2013, Avant la fin de la journée


----------



## Lonneki (27 Janvier 2013)

Koeln, Germany                       27/01/2013     16:55     Lecture à l'arrivée
Dubai, United Arab Emirates     27/01/2013     12:58     Lecture au départ 

Déjà en Allemagne, ils m'annoncent toujours le 31 par contre, ça devrait être plus rapide non?


----------



## letodpy (28 Janvier 2013)

J'ai commandé le miens le 24 Janv (processeur 3,4, CG 2Go, Fusion drive 1To, apple care), livraison prévu entre le 22 Fev et le 1er Mars. A suivre donc.
Le mec d'apple m'a dit qu'ils espèrent que la situation s'améliore rapidement (moi aussi ! )

Super topic que je vais suivre avec attention.


----------



## ledu26 (28 Janvier 2013)

Des nouvelles des APR ?


----------



## Marco1983 (29 Janvier 2013)

Non moi j attend toujours... ca commence a devenir long...


----------



## ledu26 (29 Janvier 2013)

Tu l'as commandé où et quand ?


----------



## philippe69 (29 Janvier 2013)

Concernant les APR j'ai du nouveau (au moins pour Lyon, Valence, Annecy). Réception de plusieurs Imac cette semaine.
Normalement le miens arrive Jeudi/vendredi pour une commande du 30 novembre.


----------



## Marco1983 (29 Janvier 2013)

Je l'ai commandé le 4 Janvier 2013, lors de la commande on m a dit mi-janvier ensuite fin janvier, et maintenant personne ne se pronnonce... ahhhhhhh :hein:


----------



## ledu26 (29 Janvier 2013)

philippe69 a dit:


> Concernant les APR j'ai du nouveau (au moins pour Lyon, Valence, Annecy). Réception de plusieurs Imac cette semaine.
> Normalement le miens arrive Jeudi/vendredi pour une commande du 30 novembre.



Bonjour

Des commandes du 10 decembre ont été reçu aujourd'hui chez mon APR, la mienne du 12 decembre devrait être expédié cette fin de semaine.. 

J'ai hâte


----------



## vazen (29 Janvier 2013)

Commandé le 3 janvier configuré sur l'Apple Store reçu le 25, patience à tous ceux qui attendent.


----------



## Marco1983 (29 Janvier 2013)

vazen a dit:


> Commandé le 3 janvier configuré sur l'Apple Store reçu le 25, patience à tous ceux qui attendent.


 
J'espereavoir un appel de l' APR cette semaine ou la semaine pro...


----------



## woodii (29 Janvier 2013)

J'espère avoir bientôt une bonne nouvelle aussi. Le fait que ça semble bouger chez mes APR fait du bien.


----------



## Dr_Spark (29 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir à tous !

Pour ceux que ça intéresse un petit recap de ma commande sur apple store avec achat AFS en 12 fois sans frais qui prends enfin bonne tournure :

- 27/12 : commande 
- 31/12 : réception du dossier chez Sofinco
- 10/01 : Coup de gueule chez Apple qui appelle Sofinco pour les bouger
- 11/01 : Sofinco m'informe que mon contrat n'est pas conforme car imprimé recto verso:rateau:
- 17/01 : Réception du nouveau dossier imprimé en recto chez Sofinco :rateau:
- 23/01 : Coup de tel à Sofinco pour m'assurer que le dossier est pris en charge ... en vain 
- 28/01 : Re Coup de gueule chez Apple qui relance Sofinco cette fois ci par écrit (ça rigole plus)
- 29/01 : 16h53 précisément ! commande en cours de traitement, Livraison 25 février - 04 mars

Moralité, bien que le service client Apple ne soit pas responsable de la gestion de ses financements, il à bien le pouvoir d'exercer des pressions pour diminuer les délais de traitement. Quand on regarde les dates c'est flagrant, et pourtant en apparence ils se déchargent complètement ... 

Je pense qui si je n'avais usé de la hotline j'étais bon pour attendre autre chose que du chocolat à pâques !!

J'hésites à présent à pousser ma gueulante sur le délais de livraison ... juste pour voir  

Dans tous les cas je suis bien content de passer enfin à la case préparation à l'expédition


----------



## letodpy (30 Janvier 2013)

Je me pose une question, entre "Articles en cours de traitement" et "Préparation à l'expédition" il n'y a pas d'autres statuts ? 

Ca va être long l'attente jusqu'à fin février...


----------



## kyriba (30 Janvier 2013)

Et non 
Apres preparation expedition c'est expedition (logique) lais c est 24h apres la preparation
Par contre on constate que Apple livre souvent avant la date prevue
Moi a la commande on m'a annonce 8 fev j ai eu le mac le 24 janvier 
Bon courage


----------



## little_lama (31 Janvier 2013)

Je reviens vers vous après un long moment d'absence, mais je ne manquais pas un jour sans regarder l'évolution de ce post...

Pour rappel, commande le modèle de base avec fusion drive et Magic Trackpad, le 14 décembre auprès d'un revendeur en Thaïlande. Lors de ma commande, le délai était de 3 a 4 semaines, puis après ils m'ont dit 4 a 5, et finalement sur, Janvier. Il y a 2 semaines, ils ne savait plus quand ils recevraient mon précieux, n'ayant aucun contact avec Apple... Du coup, j'ai passe une commande sur le apple store, le 19 janvier, étant sur d'avoir une date de livraison, cette fois ci...

La semaine dernière, une réunion à été organise a Singapore, entre Apple et différents revendeurs du sud est asiatique, sur justement ces fameux délais. Et rien n'en est ressorti, puisqu'Apple n'a pu leur donner de date...

Vendredi dernier, coup de fil de mon revendeur, qui venait de recevoir un mail du responsable de sa société, 3 imacs viennent de leur être envoye, mais il ne savait pas encore si ma configuration était dans cet envoi...plus d'information dans quelques jours....

Mardi, nouveau coup de fil, mon imac vient d'être envoye ce jour... Du coup, je passe hier chez le revendeur pour avoir la confirmation visuelle de l'envoi.... Il me montre le mail qui ne ressemble en rien a un bordereau d'envoi ou quoique se soit d'autre, juste le détail de ma configuration...mais m'affirme que c'est le mien qui vient d'être envoye, et que ça ne passe pas par le même canal que le apple store, d'où moins de détail sur l'envoi (pas de tracking number)
...
Commande sur l'Apple store annulée ...y à plus qu'à se ronger les ongles encore quelques jours.... Ils auront le temps de repousser plus tard, mes doigts vont être occupé à tapoter sur le clavier un moment


----------



## Lonneki (31 Janvier 2013)

Si tout va bien je serai livré aujourd'hui.

Nice, France         31/01/2013    5:07    Lecture à l'arrivée

Livraison prévue le 31, mais à 10h48 je ne vois tjrs pas de "mise en livraison" argh !!!


----------



## Lonneki (31 Janvier 2013)

Il est là, je l'ai juste déballé.
Après 2 mois (30/11 - 31/01)

http://www.veiry.net/imac2012.jpg

C'est bon il s'allume ouuuuffffff


----------



## Janus00 (31 Janvier 2013)

Bien ça ! Félicitations ! 

Perso je pense qu'il sera expédié la semaine prochaine. ( le délai de livraison étant annoncé 12-22 Février ) 

En général les machines ont entre 5 et 12 jours d'avance sur le délai maximum.  

Edit : Suivi : 

Commande 23/12 avec AFS 12x :

Reçu le 31/12 

Validé le 13/01

En attente au 31/01 !


----------



## letodpy (31 Janvier 2013)

Félicitation Lonneki !

Tu as quelques accessoires avec... 
Moi j'ai opté pour le promise pegasus 8TO mais sur materiel.net

J'espère aussi qu'il arrivera avant la date prévu... 

Pour moi, commandé le 16/01 avec financement PRO, en cours de traitement depuis le 24/01, délai estimé : entre le 22/02 et le 01/03


----------



## ledu26 (31 Janvier 2013)

Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre dirons nous ! 
La commande chez mon APR est passé de l'étape 2 ( Production ) à l'étape 3 ( Préparation de l'expédition ) 

L'envoi selon lui est pour demain ! 

Reception milieu de semaine prochaine, ENFIN 
Rappel: Commande le 12/12 d'un iMac 27 2,7 Ghz FD 1 to


----------



## Gfera (1 Février 2013)

Bonjour
Pour ma part, une commande passée à mon APR le plus proche ( province Rhône Alpes )
Début décembre le 5 pour une configuration maximum.
Aujourd'hui, toujours pas de nouvelles autres que en cours de traitement ......
Et mon APR refuse d'appeler Apple de peur de ..... Des représailles de la part de Apple ???


----------



## alicevanimpe (1 Février 2013)

Hello

Le miens viens de partir pour info c'est une commande passée le  8 janvier

A+


----------



## Janus00 (1 Février 2013)

Salut à tous ! Très bonne nouvelle mon iMac est expédié ce jour.

Je n'ai pas eu de " en préparation ou en cours d'expédition " ... 

Direct expédié ce jour ! 

iMac 27" core i5
8 go ram
Fusion 1to
GTX680mx

Rappel AFS 23/12 
reçu 31/12 
validé 13/01 
expédition 01/02 ( alors que c'était prévu pour une livraison 12 à 22 / 02 )


----------



## fredcm (1 Février 2013)

Hello!

Personnellement j'ai commande mon iMac 27" Chez Darty (ayant des reductions) le 29 Janvier.
Ils m'ont annoncées que je pourrais venir chercher mon iMac le 14 Février.

Je trouve ce délais plutot court au vu de l'attente de certaines personnes ici...


----------



## Dr_Spark (1 Février 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> Salut à tous ! Très bonne nouvelle mon iMac est expédié ce jour.
> 
> Je n'ai pas eu de " en préparation ou en cours d'expédition " ...
> 
> ...



Cool pour toi  l'heure H est proche 
ça confirme peut être ce que j'ai pu lire sur la toile ... les chaines de production auraient fait quelques avancées significatives en matière de rapidité d'assemblage.


----------



## Janus00 (1 Février 2013)

La bêbête survole Shanghaï !


----------



## Janus00 (3 Février 2013)

Salut à tous ! 

Je sais pas si c'est très normal mais mon colis fait du ping-pong à Shanghai depuis 3 jours ...

Shanghai, China	 03/02/2013	 4:48	Lecture au départ

Shanghai, China	 02/02/2013	 19:28	Lecture d'exportation

02/02/2013	 0:35	Lecture à l'arrivée

Shanghai, China	 01/02/2013	 20:30	Lecture au départ

01/02/2013	 14:58	Lecture de l'origine

China	 01/02/2013	 23:28	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## Janus00 (3 Février 2013)

Aujourd'hui fût rapide ! :

Koeln, Germany	 03/02/2013	 17:08	Lecture à l'arrivée

Dubai, United Arab Emirates	 03/02/2013	 12:53	Lecture au départ

Dubai, United Arab Emirates 03/02/2013	 11:09	Lecture à l'arrivée


----------



## ledu26 (3 Février 2013)

Mon iMac à été expédié en direction de mon APR, et j'aurai le numéro de tracking mardi ! 
Vous savez d'où ils partent pour les APR ?


----------



## coufra (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Je viens de constater que les délais de livraison des iMac ont augmentés sur l'AppleStore. 
Pour le 21", ils sont passés de 2/3 semaines à 3/4 semaines.
Pour le 27", ils sont passés de 3/4 semaines à 4/6 semaines.
Le problématique de livraison n'a pas l'air de se solutionner.
J'attends le mien depuis début janvier.


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Février 2013)

Si ça peut vous rassurer, j'ai reçu le mien le 23 janvier 2013, commandé fin novembre 2012.
Ma BmMerèdcaudi commandée en août 2012 n'est toujours pas mise en production, livraison 5ème trimestre 2014   :rose:
(je déconne  )


----------



## bolei (3 Février 2013)

Hello à tous, 

Alors j'ai eu pas mal de chance en effectuant ma commande hier soir ! Livraison prévu le 04 / 11 mars. 

Je vous tiendrai informé de l'évolution !


----------



## KleineFuge (4 Février 2013)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai commandé sur le site officiel Apple store l'IMac 27" configuré (i7, 1To Fusion Drive, GTX 680MX) le 24 janvier. Ils m'annonçaient une livraison avant la fin février. Mais quand je constate que les délais de livraisons viennent encore d'être rallongés, pour le 27" ET pour le 21,5", j'ai un peu peur.

Et en fait, ça me pousse à poser une question à laquelle peut-être des habitués de la marque pourront répondre (je commence juste avec Mac, même si je sais que ces appareils sont avant tout synonymes de fiabilité...) : l'IMac cuvée 2012 - qui n'arrive véritablement qu'en 2013 - ne pâtira-t-il pas d'une fabrication hasardeuse... ou bâclée ? On sait que les soucis de fabrication rencontrés actuellement sont dûs en partie à une technologie contraignante (à force de vouloir faire toujours plus fin, plus léger). Du coup, je me mets à craindre que l'on découvre après coup, à moyen ou long terme, que cette génération d'IMac rencontre des problèmes techniques, des fragilités, des défauts dû à une naissance douloureuse ^^ (mais peut-être des produits Apple ont-ils déjà connu une mise en place difficile, par le passé)

Même si vous n'êtes pas devin, merci de me rassurer =^.^=

Je vous informerai concernant l'évolution de ma commande !


----------



## Dr_Spark (4 Février 2013)

Je ne pense pas que l'assemblage soit hasardeux ... le seul hic est le collage de l'écran au châssis qui est une nouvelle technique qui manifestement leur fait perdre un temps monstre.
Pour le reste, ce n'est que de l'assemblage de composants électroniques (carte mère, processeur ...) et sur cette partie ils n'en sont pas à leur coup d'essai !!

Et si c'est pas déjà fait prends l'Apple care ça t'évitera les montées d'angoisse


----------



## Janus00 (4 Février 2013)

L'applecare est loin d'être indispensable vu que la garantie contractuelle Européenne est de deux ans. 

Dans tous les cas je pense que cet iMac restera un produit de qualité avec des évolutions vraiment bien pour l'utilisateur, que ça soit son poids, son écran, le fusion drive et enfin une vraie carte 3D haut de gamme. 


Dans le pire des cas si jamais un jour t'as un problème sur ton mac, la première année ils te feront tout sans poser de questions et la 2ème année si ils te font chier, lettre de mise en demeure avec textes de loi à l'appui et hop tu t'offres gratuitement ta 2ème année qui te revient de droit de garantie ! Ne jamais oublier tout ça ! 


Dernier point, ne pas céder à l'angoisse de l'attente, des ragots, des blabla de bas étages.


----------



## endlessy (4 Février 2013)

Demain ça fera 2 mois d'attente... APR de Esch/Alzette => Lineheart
Seule réponse : non on à rien reçu... Génial


----------



## hunkyyann (4 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Suivant ce post avec intérêt, j'apporte mon retour !

Nous avons passé commande de 2 IMac 27 / i5 / FD / 680 + Apple Care le 20 décembre 2012 et après prise de contact auprès de notre APR ce matin, le statut et passé à "En cours d'expédition".

D'après eux nous devrions les avoir dans 1 semaine maximum, l'expédition se faisant d'Irlande.

Les choses bougent chez les APR aussi cela devient rassurant.

Bonne journée


----------



## Nivek (4 Février 2013)

hunkyyann a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Suivant ce post avec intérêt, j'apporte mon retour !
> 
> ...



Quel est cet APR ? du côté de celui où j'ai passé commande (France Systèmes) toujours rien.


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2013)

Nivek a dit:


> Quel est cet APR ? du côté de celui où j'ai passé commande (France Systèmes) toujours rien.



Imac 27 late 201x i5 - 680MX, toujours en attente de le recevoir

Ben le late 201 n'a jamais été annoncé, voilà pourquoi il n'arrivera pas


----------



## Nivek (4 Février 2013)

d'où l'importance du 'x', qui sert de suppositoire conditionnel afin de faire passer la pilule, en 2014 je serai heureux (probablement)


----------



## alicevanimpe (5 Février 2013)

Hello a tous

J'ai une petite question concernant la livraison, j'ai recu un mail d'apple comme quoi ma commande etait expédiée et quand je clique sur numero de commande et puissuivra la livraison , je n'ai aucun suivi depuis le depart .

Je ne vois pas ou se trouve le  colis

Est ce normal ?

merci


----------



## Janus00 (5 Février 2013)

Normalement au bout de 24h maxi tu auras le numéro UPS / TNT de suivi.


----------



## Martin_a (5 Février 2013)

J'ai lu que ca avait mis plus de 10 jours pour valider un fincancement AFS pour certain... Vous confirmez ? Des expérience récentes hors période de noel ???

je suppose qu'ils ont recu mon dossier samedi, l'interface sofinco indiquant que mon dossier a été recu le 02/02.


----------



## philippe69 (5 Février 2013)

Ouf. enfin livré par mon APR.
Commandé le 30/11.
Je confirme fusion drive est une superbe option.


----------



## Dr_Spark (5 Février 2013)

Martin_a a dit:


> J'ai lu que ca avait mis plus de 10 jours pour valider un fincancement AFS pour certain... Vous confirmez ? Des expérience récentes hors période de noel ???
> 
> je suppose qu'ils ont recu mon dossier samedi, l'interface sofinco indiquant que mon dossier a été recu le 02/02.




Pour ma part entre les délais rallongés de Noel + un dossier non conforme ça ma valu un mois d'attente donc un conseil, ne les lâche pas !!
Si dans une huitaine de jours tu n'as pas de nouvelles je te conseil dappeler directement la hotline Apple et non Sofinco qui n'ont jamais d'information valable à communiquer ... ( à quoi ils servent??)
Seule la hotline à fonctionné pour moi, 2 requêtes solutionnées quasi instantanément (le lendemain) !!

bon en même temps vu que tu viens de faire la demande tu n'es plus sur la promo de noel Taux à 0% donc logiquement plus juteux pour eux ... donc plus réactif, allez on y croit


----------



## coufra (5 Février 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> L'applecare est loin d'être indispensable vu que la garantie contractuelle Européenne est de deux ans.



Je ne sais pas ou vous avez vu que les iMac avaient une garantie de 2 ans. Mon iMac 2011 est tombé en panne 2 mois après l'année de garantie et Apple "accepte" seulement une extension de garantie 45 jours après la fin de la garantie d'un an. J'en suis donc pour 500 euros de ma poche.

Les blabla sur la garantie de 2 ans n'est pas applicable actuellement.... peut-être un jour.


----------



## Janus00 (5 Février 2013)

coufra a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ou vous avez vu que les iMac avaient une garantie de 2 ans. Mon iMac 2011 est tombé en panne 2 mois après l'année de garantie et Apple "accepte" seulement une extension de garantie 45 jours après la fin de la garantie d'un an. J'en suis donc pour 500 euros de ma poche.
> 
> Les blabla sur la garantie de 2 ans n'est pas applicable actuellement.... peut-être un jour.



C'est la loi européenne, j'ai vraiment la flemme d'aller te chercher le texte de loi, mais en France comme partout en Europe, d'ailleurs en Italie ça y est l'AppleCare est dead, TU AS DE TON PLEIN DROIT, 2 ans de garantie contractuelle.

Après comme je disais la première année ils changent, ils réparent, ils font tout ce que tu veux sans trop poser de questions.

Alors que la 2ème année ils vont rechigner ou si tu es victime d'un vice caché faudra prouver toi même qu'il est là depuis l'origine.

Dans tous les cas une bonne lettre de mise en demeure si ton ordinateur tombe en panne à 1 an + 1 jour et t'inquiètes qu'ils prendront tout en charge, faut juste pas se laisser marcher sur les pieds hein. 

Et t'en fais pas que France ou pas, ça va pas tarder à faire le tour de l'Europe.


----------



## Mac-iavel (5 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Je traine pas mal ici depuis 2/3 jours et c'est vrai que j'ai quelques flous au sujet de ma commande. Je vous livre mes dates, on sait jamais ca pourrait en aider certains...

En détail : J'ai commandé sur l'apple store le 14/01/2013 un Imac 27" i7,3.4Ghz, 32G de ram, 2Go de mémoire video, 1To en 7200Trs/min+ Superdrive + apple care.

Le 26/01 le suivi de commande est passé en "préparation à l'expédtion" puis 
le 1 fevrier le statut à changé à "Expédiée". J'ai reçu un sms le même jour pour m'annoncer que la commande avait été expédiée et sera livrée au plus tard le 12/02.

Le 2/02 le montant de la commande a été prélévée sur mon compte pro.
J'ai reçu ma facture le 5/02 par mail.

Lorsque je clique sur le suivi de l'expédition dans le corps du mail reçu, j'arrive sur une page qui m'indique le détail de ma commande ainsi qu'un bouton pour suivre la livraison.
Ce bouton me présente 2 numéro cliquables qui conduisent chacun à une page de l'apple store sur laquelle je peux voir le détail de la livraison ( adresse...) et en bien gros la date de livraison ( "au plus tard le 12/02/2013")

Je n'ai pas connaissance de mon transporteur (TNT, UPS...) pourtant j'ai un numéro d'éxpédition ( code a 10 chiffres), qui ne me sert a rien pour le moment.

Avec tout ces messages que j'ai pu lire au sujet de delais interminables et autres soucis concernant la livraison...je commence à me demander si je le recevrai un jour, a temps, ou avec un peu de chance, avant la date indiquée.

Avez vous des infos à me passer? Quelqu'un est il calé sur ces dates là?

En vous remerciant !

Mac-iavel 

PS : Si ca bouge, je ferai tourner les news.


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Février 2013)

C'est normal, patience 
D'ici peu tu recevras (ou trouveras par toi-même) les bons numéros de suivi du transporteur.


----------



## Mac-iavel (5 Février 2013)

Salut et merci pour ta réponse.
Dis moi? Ce numéro où puis-je le trouver? S'agit-il des numéro du type WW00000182xxxxxxxx99?
Le nom du transporteur n'apparait nulle part c'est bizzare.

Bon je patiente encore jusqu'au 12. Je ne base pas ma confiance en Apple seulement sur la qualité de leur livraison même si c'est vrai, c'est quand même très important en terme de satisfaction, et que c'est pour mon studio graphique pro donc pas trop le temps de patienter les mains sur les genoux ...

Enfin....

A+


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Février 2013)

:bebe: 
Je t'ai déjà répondu


----------



## Marco1983 (5 Février 2013)

Coucou à tous, alors je suis allé voir mon APR tout à l'heure, ce dernier m'a expliqué que normalement je recevrais mon IMAC vers le 16 Février si tout se passe bien.. 
Je vous tiens au courant...
En attendant ;;; ba je patiente encore  ;-)


----------



## endlessy (6 Février 2013)

Marco1983 a dit:


> Coucou à tous, alors je suis allé voir mon APR tout à l'heure, ce dernier m'a expliqué que normalement je recevrais mon IMAC vers le 16 Février si tout se passe bien..
> Je vous tiens au courant...
> En attendant ;;; ba je patiente encore  ;-)



Et tu l'as commandé quand?


----------



## Gfera (6 Février 2013)

Bonjour a tous
Voilà maintenant 9 semaines que j'ai passé commande
IMac 27" , core I7, 3T fusion drive, carte 680 Mx
En profitons depuis, ... Je ne m'en rappel plus , .....
Patience, et courage, .....
Chaque jour qui passe , me rapproche peut être du jour ou, ..... ,????
Bonne journée


----------



## Nivek (6 Février 2013)

De mon côté mon APR vient de me signaler que l'Imac était maintenant en production et que je devrais le recevoir d'ici une dizaine de jours


----------



## little_lama (6 Février 2013)

Salut a tous...ça y est j'ai mon précieux ....commande chez mon APR en Thaïlande le 14 décembre .....
Je suis en train d'essayer de faire la migration entre mon vieux PC et mon nouveau joujou, ils sont bien connectés, mais l'inspection du Pc me semble super longue. Je les ai connecté en ethernet pour plus de rapidité mais rien ne semble bouger. Avez vous une idée de combien de temps il faut attendre?


----------



## Azurea (6 Février 2013)

Bonjour !

suite épisode iMac 27"

commandé sur Apple Store le 2 janvier le statut vient de passer en :
"Préparation de l'expédition"

comme un gosse qui attend son jouet ! :love:


----------



## endlessy (6 Février 2013)

little_lama a dit:


> Salut a tous...ça y est j'ai mon précieux ....commande chez mon APR en Thaïlande le 14 décembre .....
> Je suis en train d'essayer de faire la migration entre mon vieux PC et mon nouveau joujou, ils sont bien connectés, mais l'inspection du Pc me semble super longue. Je les ai connecté en ethernet pour plus de rapidité mais rien ne semble bouger. Avez vous une idée de combien de temps il faut attendre?



8 semaines ?


----------



## titistardust (6 Février 2013)

coufra a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ou vous avez vu que les iMac avaient une garantie de 2 ans. Mon iMac 2011 est tombé en panne 2 mois après l'année de garantie et Apple "accepte" seulement une extension de garantie 45 jours après la fin de la garantie d'un an. J'en suis donc pour 500 euros de ma poche.
> 
> Les blabla sur la garantie de 2 ans n'est pas applicable actuellement.... peut-être un jour.


 
La garantie contractuelle de 2 ans est applicable depuis 2005 (transposition d'une circulaire européenne de 1999). Il ne faut pas confondre avec la garantie constructeur de 1 an.
Tout matériel acheté en france est garantie 2 ans.
Cette garantie se décompose en 2 périodes :
- 0 à 6 mois, en cas de défaut, c'est au constructeur de prendre à sa charge le vice
- 7 à 24 mois, c'est à l'acquéreur d'aporter la preuve du vicé caché au moment de l'achat

Dans les faits, si Apple refuse de prendre en charge le remplacement après les 12 mois constructeur, une mise en demeure avec application de *larticle L211-4 du Code de la consommation* (bien conforme au contrat) et l*article L211-9 du Code de la consommation *(prise en charge des frais de réparation). Vous pouvez évoquez des poursuites au tribunal et application de l'article 700 pour indemnisations.

Si vous disposez d'une assistance juridique étendue avec votre contrat d'habitation, il ne faut pas hésiter à les contacter, ils ont tous les arguements nécessaires pour faire plier Apple.
Un cas concret : le mien. Mon Imac de mai 2011 est tombé en rade en novembre 2012, soit 6 mois après la fin des 1 an de garantie constructeur. Refus de l'Apple Store de prendre en charge le changement de la carte graphique (la somme de 250 m'est demandée pour la réparation) et refus d'accepter la garantie contractuelle de 2 ans. J'ai contacté mon assurance juridique qui a fait une mise en demeure Apple de prendre en charge les couts liés à la réparation. Acceptation dans les 10 jours d'Apple. Changement de la CG mais aussi de la dalle pendant qu'ils y étaient. J'ai récupéré mon Imac fin décembre 2012. Depuis, il est tombé deux fois en panne. La première fois, ils ont changé le cable display. La seconde fois, il y a quelques jours. Apple vient de m'annoncer qu'ils le remplacent par le modèle équivalent dans la nouvelle gamme. J'ai amorti mon assistance juridique sur plusieurs années d'un coup 
Il faut savoir qu'Apple remplace automatiquement un matériel défectueux au bout de 3 interventions dessus.

Concernant la pseudo garantie de 3 mois, celle-ci n'est pas valable. Elle n'est écrite dans aucun texte de loi, c'est juste de l'esbrouffe. Apple reste liée par la garantie contratuelle de 2 ans sur le nouveau matériel.

En espérant avoir été clair


----------



## woodii (6 Février 2013)

Moi toujours rien pour cette semaine pour ma commande du 30 novembre à l'APR Hype Store de Blois...


----------



## Janus00 (6 Février 2013)

@ Titistardust , merci beaucoup d'avoir précisé ! 

( en tout cas t'y auras été gagnant toi au final ! haha ) 

P.S : 

Je reçois mon i5 / 8 go / Fusion 1 to / GTX 680 mx demain si tout va bien ! ( Commandé 23/12 validé 15/01 )


----------



## titistardust (6 Février 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> @ Titistardust , merci beaucoup d'avoir précisé !
> 
> ( en tout cas t'y auras été gagnant toi au final ! haha )
> 
> ...


----------



## jppbel (6 Février 2013)

Bonjour

pour votre info Imac 21.5 et 27 pouces sont disponible au saturn Luxembourg (dans les deux config de base pour chaque modèle)...donc pour ceux qui sont prêt a faire un peu de route...de plus avec la TVA a 15% c est un peu plus avantageux! 

pour ma part, commande confirmé le 15/01/2013 pour imac fully loaded avec fusion drive 3to (juste la ram a 8g!), expédie le 04/02/13...j attends impatiemment !! (prévu le 12/02/13 chez moi!!!!)


----------



## ledu26 (6 Février 2013)

iMac envoyé ce jour en direction de mon APR, commande le 12/12/12
J'ai le Tracks UPS, il part de Shanghai..

Quelqu'un peut me dire si la date de livraison " Programmé " est exacte ou ce sera plus court ? estimé à Mercredi prochain


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Février 2013)

C'est variable 
Relire tous les messages depuis *le début*


----------



## Marco1983 (6 Février 2013)

ledu26 a dit:


> iMac envoyé ce jour en direction de mon APR, commande le 12/12/12
> J'ai le Tracks UPS, il part de Shanghai..
> 
> Quelqu'un peut me dire si la date de livraison " Programmé " est exacte ou ce sera plus court ? estimé à Mercredi prochain



Comment as tu obtenu le numéro de livraison de l'APR???


----------



## ledu26 (6 Février 2013)

Mon APR est super sympa, il me l'a envoyé par Mail. ça évite aussi que je le harcèle tout les deux jours pour savoir si mon colis est arrivé


----------



## Marco1983 (6 Février 2013)

ledu26 a dit:


> Mon APR est super sympa, il me l'a envoyé par Mail. ça évite aussi que je le harcèle tout les deux jours pour savoir si mon colis est arrivé



D'accord, donc faut que je patiente, ton APR c'est qui?  (enfin une enseigne) ou particulier?


----------



## Marco1983 (7 Février 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Et tu l'as commandé quand?



Je l'ai commandé le 4 Janvier 2013.


----------



## Janus00 (7 Février 2013)

Le statut magique tant attendu :

Out for delivery ! :love:


----------



## Marco1983 (7 Février 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> Le statut magique tant attendu :
> 
> Out for delivery ! :love:



Tu l'as commandé quand?


----------



## letodpy (7 Février 2013)

Si tu lis avant : validé le 13/01 il me semble


----------



## Azurea (7 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Reçu ce matin SMS de l'Apple Store et confirmation sur le site
statut : Expédié
arrivée prévue le 15 février (commandé le 2 janvier)

donc ça bouge pas mal du coté de chez Apple pour les livraisons en ce moment !

j'ai l'impression, pour tout ceux qui attendent, que la situation se débloque 

Bon courage


----------



## Janus00 (7 Février 2013)

Reçu ! J'ai la boîte sous les yeux j'ose pas le déballer ! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------

La cerise sur le gâteau on vient de m'offrir un superdrive à 79&#8364; TTC pour mes 6 semaines d'attente.

Je pense bien m'en sortir, car j'aurais attendu 3 semaines pour le 12x sans frais et 3 semaines pour la commande en elle même ! 

:love:


----------



## Hareno (7 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! 

 Bon ben voilà, j'ai moi aussi craqué pour un iMac 27 pouces.

 Date de la commande : 07/02/2013 13h15
*Livraison                  	 		    18 Mar, 2013 - 29 Mar, 2013                  *






Processeur quadric&#339;ur Intel Core i7 cadencé à 3,4 GHz, Turbo Boost jusqu'à 3,9 GHz
8 Go de mémoire SDRAM DDR3 à 1 600 MHz - 2 x 4 Go
Fusion Drive de 1 To
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680MX avec 2 Go de mémoire GDDR5
Apple Magic Mouse
Clavier Apple avec pavé numérique (Français) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Français)
Kit d&#8217;accessoires




   Y'a plus qu'à attendre  .... :rateau:




Hareno


----------



## Marco1983 (7 Février 2013)

Apres prise de contact encore une fois ce matin, mon APR m'a dit que les livraisons se debloquaient bien... donc pour tout ceux qui attendent patience ca va venir vite...


----------



## letodpy (7 Février 2013)

Rahhhhh vous faites tous envie avec vos expéditions !!! Vraiment hâte !!! 
C'est long c'est long d'attendre, je dois regarder au moins 2 à 3 fois par jour sur le site pour voir si ça n'a pas bougé !


----------



## t7x (7 Février 2013)

Personnellement, j'ai commandé mon 27' i5 8go FD 680MX le 21 Janvier, et ça vient seulement de passer en "préparation de l'expédition". Livraison prévue entre le 18 et le 25. (Apple Store BE)


----------



## Martin_a (7 Février 2013)

Il faut les appeller pour leur demander le numero de suivi 

Pour moi ca se décante, ma commande est passée à "en préparation", livraison entre le 15 et le 28 mars...

Ya plus qu'a attendre !!!


----------



## titistardust (7 Février 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> Reçu ! J'ai la boîte sous les yeux j'ose pas le déballer ! :love:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------
> 
> ...



Alors? Heureux? 

J'ai aussi le superdrive d'offert. Heureusement parce qu'il me sert régulièrement


----------



## Martin_a (7 Février 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> Reçu ! J'ai la boîte sous les yeux j'ose pas le déballer ! :love:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------
> 
> ...



Il était simplement dans la boîte ? Trop cool !!!


----------



## Janus00 (7 Février 2013)

Très heureux, oui. J'attends avec impatience mon superdrive pour installer bootcamp et tester les jeux voir si la bestiole s'affole ou pas.

Sous OSX j'ai testé Trine 2 rapidement tout à fond ça bronche pas et ça ventile queudalle, donc pour l'instant du 100% tout bon.

La dalle est vraiment super et l'ensemble respire la qualité. Le fusion drive grosse tuerie, je sens aucune différence avec mon SSD Vertex 3 sur mon PC ... !

Seul petit bémol me concernant ( et oui fallait bien que ça m'arrive ), j'ai un pixel mort en haut à gauche de l'écran.

C'est pas flagrant sur la plupart des pages, sauf quand on est sur une page blanche ( web ) ou couleur unie ça s'y voit ...

J'irais voir un de ces quatre à mon AppleStore à deux pas de chez moi ce qu'ils peuvent faire pour moi et si ça induit pas des délais de fou pour remplacer la dalle.

Après voilà pour un seul pixel c'est pas non plus la folie et j'ai pas encore testé la carte magique du logiciel UDpixel sous windows qui stresse les pixels mort pour essayer de les réveiller.


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Février 2013)

Résolution: 2560 x 1440 = 3 686 400
Un pixel mort ne doit pas être bien gênant


----------



## Janus00 (7 Février 2013)

Pas gênant non, mais ayant une vue de 18/10 ème à chaque oeil j'ai comme cette vague impression de toujours avoir une " poussière " collée en haut de mon écran.

ça va je gère pour l'instant, si ça me saoule vraiment trop j'aviserais.


----------



## KleineFuge (7 Février 2013)

t7x a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai commandé mon 27' i5 8go FD 680MX le 21 Janvier, et ça vient seulement de passer en "préparation de l'expédition". Livraison prévue entre le 18 et le 25. (Apple Store BE)



Chouette, moi qui ai commandé le 24, je me dis que mon statut va bientôt changer lui aussi ^^ 
Livraison prévue entre le 21 et le 27 février :bebe:


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Février 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> Pas gênant non, mais ayant une vue de 18/10 ème à chaque oeil j'ai comme cette vague impression de toujours avoir une " poussière " collée en haut de mon écran.


Peut-être pas dans ce fil "statut commande" mais sur un autre sujet iMac, tu pourrais envoyer une capture d'écran montrant le pixel mort, avec ma cataracte j'ai du mal à visualiser le problème :rose:


----------



## letodpy (7 Février 2013)

KleineFuge a dit:


> Chouette, moi qui ai commandé le 24, je me dis que mon statut va bientôt changer lui aussi ^^
> Livraison prévue entre le 21 et le 27 février :bebe:



+1, commande validée le 24, je me suis dit la même chose en voyant son message !

On est tous comme des gamins !


----------



## KleineFuge (7 Février 2013)

letodpy a dit:


> +1, commande validée le 24, je me suis dit la même chose en voyant son message !
> 
> On est tous comme des gamins !



Ah piiii tiens, c'est marrant, je constate que tu résides à Poitiers, ville où j'ai vécu une dizaine d'années, avant de venir m'installer il y a 5 ans à Bordeaux =^.^=


----------



## Lebouli (7 Février 2013)

Bonjour
Commandé le 11 janvier et mince j'ai loupé ups snif repasse demain


----------



## ledu26 (8 Février 2013)

On dirait que mon Mac ne prend pas le même chemin pour arriver en France. J'avais vu sur des posts précèdent, qu'il passer par le Corée, puis l'Europe de L'est

Le miens à décidé de passer par les Etats-Unis


----------



## endlessy (8 Février 2013)

ledu26 a dit:


> On dirait que mon Mac ne prend pas le même chemin pour arriver en France. J'avais vu sur des posts précèdent, qu'il passer par le Corée, puis l'Europe de L'est
> 
> Le miens à décidé de passer par les Etats-Unis



Tu pourra dire "fièrement"... Mon iMac a fait le tour du monde


----------



## Dr_Spark (8 Février 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> Reçu ! J'ai la boîte sous les yeux j'ose pas le déballer ! :love:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------
> 
> ...



Hey Janus ! tu t'en sors bien dans l'affaire bravo 
As tu négocié avec la hotline ou cela s'est fait spontanément de leur part ?


----------



## Janus00 (8 Février 2013)

J'avais rouspété lors de mes nombreux appels surtout pour les 3 semaines de délai du traitement du 12x sans frais, c'était un peu abusé.

De là j'ai demandé moi même un geste commercial, faut pas hésiter on paie une machine à 2K5 euros minimum voir 3K pour certains donc 80 euros ça va pas les tuer.

Pour finir j'ai reçu mon superdrive 12h après l'ordre de commande par l'opératrice, elle m'a envoyé tout ça en UPS express ... franchement bonne surprise.

J'installe Bootcamp, mes quelques jeux, et je go faire fumer la 680 MX voir ce qu'elle a dans le bide.

Edit : J'oubliais, 2 heures de Diablo 3 sous OSX, full options au taquet en 2500x, le ventilo reste impassible comme si on était sur le bureau, et 60 FPS bloqué permanent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------




ledu26 a dit:


> On dirait que mon Mac ne prend pas le même chemin pour arriver en France. J'avais vu sur des posts précèdent, qu'il passer par le Corée, puis l'Europe de L'est
> 
> Le miens à décidé de passer par les Etats-Unis



Effectivement, très surprenant en fait, j'espères pour toi que ce n'est pas une erreur d'avion ! 

En tout cas tu es le premier Français à passer par les USA ...


----------



## MacLov3r (8 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

Les délais de commande sont ils toujours aussi long?


----------



## letodpy (8 Février 2013)

Non justement c'est toujours pareil : 4 à 6 semaines.


----------



## titistardust (8 Février 2013)

Le mien est commandé aujourd'hui directement par l'Apple Store dans le cadre du remplacement de mon Imac 2011 hs. Ils m'ont annoncé un délais de 2/3 semaines max.
A suivre.


----------



## Dr_Spark (8 Février 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> J'avais rouspété lors de mes nombreux appels surtout pour les 3 semaines de délai du traitement du 12x sans frais, c'était un peu abusé.
> 
> De là j'ai demandé moi même un geste commercial, faut pas hésiter on paie une machine à 2K5 euros minimum voir 3K pour certains donc 80 euros ça va pas les tuer.
> 
> Pour finir j'ai reçu mon superdrive 12h après l'ordre de commande par l'opératrice, elle m'a envoyé tout ça en UPS express ... franchement bonne surprise.



Merci du conseil Janus Je viens de les appeler à l'instant ... résultat : la personne ma assuré un dédommagement de 100  (le geste max qu'il puisse faire) MAIS également m'indique qu'il va faire une demande à son supérieur pour tenter de m'octroyer un geste commercial complémentaire  réponse dans l'aprem ...


----------



## Janus00 (8 Février 2013)

Super ! Je suis ravis pour toi ! 

Perso après de multiples tests de la bête j'en suis SUPER ravi ! Comme je l'avais précisé hier la seule mini ombre au tableau est un pixel mort dans le coin haut gauche.

Sinon pour les gamers, je viens de tester Battlefield 3 tout en ultra pendant 30 minutes en campagne et bien je peux vous assurer que le ventilateur ne s'est pas emballé.

J'ai fais la mise à jour pilotes nvidia 310.90 WHQL pour une 600M notebook 680M.

Le fusion drive aussi je me régale trop, même quand on est sur le disque dur normal ( sous bootcamp par exemple ) on a l'impression d'être sur le SSD. Le seul truc qui trahit la machine ( si on peut dire ça comme ça ) c'est le boot sous OSX qui met 15 secondes contre 40/50 secondes sous windows. Hahaha ! 

N'hésitez plus, ceux qui se posaient des questions au delà des délais, c'est le meilleur iMac qu'ils ont jamais conçu.


----------



## LulowHat (8 Février 2013)

Salut! 


Tu as fait comment pour avoir ton numéro de suivi apple ? J'ai cherché sur le site d'apple sur la page "Suivre la livraison" aucun des codes ne correspond.


----------



## Hareno (8 Février 2013)

Comment vous avez fait pour attendre 2 mois ?! 
Ça fait que deux jours que j'ai commandé et j'en peut déjà plus


----------



## t7x (8 Février 2013)

Ca m'affichait "Livraison entre le 18 et le 25 février", le colis vient d'être expédié ! Livraison : au plus tard le 15. Cool 

Bon, par contre j'ai fais l'erreur de prendre l'AppleCare, j'ai cru comprendre que ça augmentait le temps de livraison..


----------



## Hareno (8 Février 2013)

t7x a dit:


> Ca m'affichait "Livraison entre le 18 et le 25 février", le colis vient d'être expédié ! Livraison : au plus tard le 15. Cool
> 
> Bon, par contre j'ai fais l'erreur de prendre l'AppleCare, j'ai cru comprendre que ça augmentait le temps de livraison..



 Pourquoi ça l'augmenterait ?


----------



## t7x (8 Février 2013)

Hareno a dit:


> Pourquoi ça l'augmenterait ?



Si j'ai bien compris, parce que l'Applecare, et l'iMac ne viennent pas du même endroit.. Et les colis doivent d'abord se retrouver avant d'arriver. Ou un truc du style !


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Février 2013)

Parce que comme il a été dit bien plus haut, il y a 2 colis: un qui est l'iMac venant d'Asie, et l'autre qui est un petit bouquin multilingue imprimé en Irlande, expédié de Tchéquie, et il faut que le(s) transporteurs aient près de la fin de course réuni les 2 dans une seule livraison.
Ainsi l'iMac peut-il être tout près de chez toi, mais si le petit livre inutile Applecare n'est pas au même endroit pour livraison, faut attendre 
Ce résumé est établi selon mon expérience. A part ça, l'iMac fonctionne 
Mais jusqu'à quand, diront les pessimistes :rateau:
edit je viens de voir le message posté par t7x, alors je précise: l'Applecare est un contrat d'assurance, donc on reçoit la facture avant la livraison du mac; par contre le "colis" Applecare est juste un petit livre "physique" de ±300 pages qui doit être livré par le transporteur. Stupidement Apple, quand on connaît tous les contrats de licences qu'il faut accepter, lire, ok, j'accepte, etc&#8230;


----------



## Lebouli (8 Février 2013)

Je confirme j ai gagne une semaine sur la livraison en annulant l apple care . Je le prendrais la semaine prochaine .
Bon ben je vais ouvrir mon imac moi......cooll


----------



## ledu26 (8 Février 2013)

Après avoir traversé les Etats-Unis, mon ordinateur est arrivé a Charles de Gaule ce soir. 

Toujours une livraison prévue mercredi, je suis à une heure de Lyon, ça va peut etre avancer..


----------



## Hareno (8 Février 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Parce que comme il a été dit bien plus haut, il y a 2 colis: un qui est l'iMac venant d'Asie, et l'autre qui est un petit bouquin multilingue imprimé en Irlande, expédié de Tchéquie, et il faut que le(s) transporteurs aient près de la fin de course réuni les 2 dans une seule livraison.
> Ainsi l'iMac peut-il être tout près de chez toi, mais si le petit livre inutile Applecare n'est pas au même endroit pour livraison, faut attendre
> Ce résumé est établi selon mon expérience. A part ça, l'iMac fonctionne
> Mais jusqu'à quand, diront les pessimistes :rateau:
> edit je viens de voir le message posté par t7x, alors je précise: l'Applecare est un contrat d'assurance, donc on reçoit la facture avant la livraison du mac; par contre le "colis" Applecare est juste un petit livre "physique" de ±300 pages qui doit être livré par le transporteur. Stupidement Apple, quand on connaît tous les contrats de licences qu'il faut accepter, lire, ok, j'accepte, etc



Apple care annulé à l'instant,


----------



## ledu26 (8 Février 2013)

Après une arrivé sur Paris, mon ordinateur part en Allemagne: " Koeln, Germany "


----------



## letodpy (9 Février 2013)

Mince j'ai un AppleCare aussi.... Mais vu qu'il est inclu dans mon financement je doute que je puisse l'annuler... Tant pis je suis plus a 1 semaine près...


----------



## Azurea (9 Février 2013)

Salut,

pour ma part, j'ai acheté Apple Care il y a 15 jours et l'ai déjà reçu (en attendant la livraison du 27").

Parti le 6 et arrivée prévu le 15


----------



## KleineFuge (9 Février 2013)

Citation:
Envoyé par letodpy 
+1, commande validée le 24, je me suis dit la même chose en voyant son message !

On est tous comme des gamins ! 




KleineFuge a dit:


> Ah piiii tiens, c'est marrant, je constate que tu résides à Poitiers, ville où j'ai vécu une dizaine d'années, avant de venir m'installer il y a 5 ans à Bordeaux =^.^=



 Bon, dis-moi, letopdy, ton statut a-t-il évolué pour devenir "préparation de l'expédition" ? Parce que pour moi, non :sleep: . Je me disais, avec les quelques personnes qui ont pu recevoir leur commande un peu avant la date limite, peut-être aurai-je la chance de profiter du même traitement... il semble que non :casse:

Hier soir, je suis allé renifler les deux IMac 27" exposés à l'Apple store qui se situe tout près de chez moi, et je vois un client avec son gros carton trapézoïdal  Alors je pensais au fond de moi "bah, il doit avoir la config' de base, ce qui explique qu'ils en avaient en stock. Mais quand mêêêêême  ça m'a relancé sur les rails, plein pot :love:


----------



## letodpy (9 Février 2013)

Non toujours pareil... J'ai acheté mon disque lacie 5big thunderbolt pour patienter


----------



## KleineFuge (9 Février 2013)

letodpy a dit:


> Non toujours pareil... J'ai acheté mon disque lacie 5big thunderbolt pour patienter



Ah bin c'est marrant encore une fois, moi hier, je me suis acheté la PetiteKey de chez LaCie :rateau: pas le même tarif :rateau:


----------



## Gfera (10 Février 2013)

Dr_Spark a dit:


> Hey Janus ! tu t'en sors bien dans l'affaire bravo
> As tu négocié avec la hotline ou cela s'est fait spontanément de leur part ?


Tu as de chance, ....
Pour moi, j'attaque la 10 ´ semaines d'attente pour mon IMac 27 pouces, ....
Toujours en cours de préparation , depuis + de 10 jours maintenant , ... Pas de vrai contact via l'APR? ...
Un petit cadeau à la fin , effectivement doit aider à faire passer la pilule 
, ...


----------



## cuoresportivo (10 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Après de longues semaines d'hésitation, j'ai enfin passé commande mardi de mon premier mac! J'ai pu bénéficier de la réduction AOC, 12% c'est toujours ça de pris.

imac 27
core i7
8Go
3T Fusion
675mx
magic trackpad

Livraison prévue entre 13 et le 26 mars !
c'est fou c'est presque autant qu'une voiture neuve!

En revanche je commence à regretter un peu et je me demande si je ne vais pas annuler et recommander. Je me demande si je n'aurais pas du prendre la 680mx.
Je traite beaucoup de photos avec Lightroom et ferai également un peu de montage, sans dans avec FCP. Pour le jeu, ça ne sera qu'occasionnel.

La 675mx sera-t-elle à votre avis suffisante pour mon usage ou vaut-il mieux recommander et prendre la 680mx?


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Février 2013)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258785/imac-27-la-geforce-gtx-680mx-vaut-elle-le-coup
:rateau:


----------



## cuoresportivo (10 Février 2013)

J.ai déjà lu cet article. Les benchs c'est bien mais ça ne m'aide pas dans ma réflexion.
Bien sur que la 680 est plus puissantes, pas besoin de test pour le savoir.

J'aurais voulu avoir des avis de personnes qui ont pris la 675 pour savoir si en utilisation intensive elle est handicapante


----------



## LeTraKeuR (10 Février 2013)

Si tu as les moyens, prends la, je crois que la différence n' est pas énorme.
Tu ne pourras pas le regretter si tu travail la photo.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h35 ----------

Moi j' ai annulé ma commande de base à la fnac pour le délais et pour me rajouter le fusion drive depuis le store apple.
Je pense ne pas le regretter.


----------



## jppbel (11 Février 2013)

J en peux plus! Livraison tjs prevue demain mais tjs pas de suivi online (j ai achete 4 produits a la fois (imprimante, imac, chargeur et apple care) donc regroupement avant suivi online). J ai appele le store ils me disent que la livraison est tjs prevue demain!! Je crois que je dois aller toutes les 15 min online pour checker si le status change !. Tjs rien....  (apple.be est devenu mon site le plus visite d ailleurs! )


----------



## jppbel (11 Février 2013)

Et ben...

Je viens d avoir le store en ligne et mon imac est entre l europe et la chine!! 

Je devais le recevoir demain ca va etre rappe.....

Mais bon la personne etait vraiment desole et m a dit j aurai droit a un geste commercial!!

En attentdant la livraison c est pas avant fin de semaine.''


----------



## Azurea (11 Février 2013)

Hi !

vu le temps, c'est en raquette que les livraisons vont se faire !

prévoir un délai sup.!!!


----------



## ledu26 (11 Février 2013)

Est-ce que vous aussi dans votre suivi UPS vous avez " 2 colis " ?


----------



## Acrobaz (12 Février 2013)

Je vois que je suis loin d'être le seul a attendre mon imac 27 pouces 

pour moi c commande le 12 janvier...

La je suis en "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais"
date de livraison prévu le 13 fevrier

le 13, c'est après-demain...j'y crois moyen

Aucun service de livraison pour le moment en attente

je crois qu'ils reunissent encore les colis

j'ai pris en plus un superdrive et un disque dur 1to


----------



## KleineFuge (12 Février 2013)

Pfuiii, pour moi, la date limite de livraison est le 27 février (commande le 24.01), mais mon statut reste bloqué sur "articles en cours de traitement"... à quand "préparation de l'expédition" ? Je n'en puis plus :sleep:


----------



## LeTraKeuR (12 Février 2013)

Je sui dans le meme cas que toi avec ma commande du 24/01/13...


----------



## Acrobaz (12 Février 2013)

12-Feb-2013 16:00:00 CET	Estimated Time of Delivery	AMS
11-Feb-2013 13:50:00 CET	Actual Time of Arrival	AMS
11-Feb-2013 11:00:00 CET	Estimated Time of Arrival	SPL
11-Feb-2013 09:45:00 CET	Confirmed on Board (Departed)	
11-Feb-2013 03:00:00 CET	Estimated Time of Departure


moi jsais pas trop ce que ça veut dire

la date de livraison prévue par Apple est le 13 févier, à savoir demain mais la ca va faire 24h que ca bouge plus sur expeditors


----------



## t7x (12 Février 2013)

Ma commande à été expédiée le 7, mais je n'ai toujours pas accès à un quelconque tracking...


----------



## Acrobaz (12 Février 2013)

moi, expédiée le 5

maintenant sur le tracking apple j'ai ce mysterieux message : 

Released from Customs at Destination

et sur expeditors : 

12-Feb-2013 15:52:00 CET	Decl. Lodged w Customs		AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)	010

et 13-Feb-2013 16:00:00 CET	Estimated Time of Delivery

Comprends rien lol


----------



## ledu26 (12 Février 2013)

L'attente touche à sa fin pour moi aussi
ça aura été super sympa de partager notre attente tous ensemble

Ce que je retiens c'est que passer par un APR, c'est long, 2 mois... Mais comme geste commercial, j'ai -50% sur le SuperDrive...

Je vous donnerai mes impressions demain, si l'ordinateur est arrivé...


----------



## woodii (12 Février 2013)

Toujours rien du côté de mon APR...


----------



## ledu26 (12 Février 2013)

Commandé quand et où ?


----------



## Azurea (12 Février 2013)

Bonsoir
la mention TNT est apparu enfin ! (App Store)
donc ça bouge, commence à tirer la langue :rateau: :love:


----------



## woodii (12 Février 2013)

Le 30 novembre en APR Hype Store de Blois... Je les ai encore eu cet après midi et aucun date précise avancée.


----------



## kenos (12 Février 2013)

SMS de la Fnac Odeon (Paris), ma commande du 4 dec. est dispo ce jour en boutique.
(3.4 i7, 8GB(+32GB Crucial), Fusion 1tb, 680mx, trackpad)


----------



## t7x (12 Février 2013)

Il suffit que je le dise, numéro de tracking UPS disponible.
Livraison... demain !

La livraison été prévue entre le 18 et le 25. Avancée une première fois au 15, puis au 13 donc. 

Je ne sais pas si c'est le hasard, mais c'est justement mon anniversaire demain


----------



## KleineFuge (12 Février 2013)

Bien content pour ceux qui obtiennent leur précieux avec un peu d'avance ! J'aimerais tellement qu'il en aille de même pour ma commande


----------



## NicolasAA (13 Février 2013)

woodii a dit:


> Le 30 novembre en APR Hype Store de Blois... Je les ai encore eu cet après midi et aucun date précise avancée.


 
Je l'ai commender moi aussi chez Hype Store à Blois et toujours rien de chez rien pas une info, pas une date!
Le 18/12/12: imac 27: 2,9 GHz: FD1go


----------



## Acrobaz (13 Février 2013)

en ce qui me concerne apple vient de décaler ma livraison de 2 jours :/

et tjrs pas de numéro tnt ou ups


----------



## Gfera (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour, je rappel, commande passe le 6 décembre dernier chez mon APR le + proche, ..
IMac 27 pouces 3 T, 680  MX.
On me dit matériel prêt à être expédier , cela depuis + de 4 jours ? ? .
Et, j'attends, ....je n'imagine même pas que cela puisse être pour cette semaine
Ces infos données par Apple me semblent purement bidons, au minimum fantaisistes....
Quant on est dans le piège Apple, on y est, ...un jour viendra ... 
Est on oblige alors de dire merci ??
Cela restera pour moi, une très mauvaise expérience


----------



## Acrobaz (13 Février 2013)

moi ça m'enerve de voir ma commande bloqué à la douane pendant 3 jours :/


----------



## LeTraKeuR (13 Février 2013)

Ça y est ça vient de passer à préparation de l' expédition.
Allé encore quelques jours et c' est bon.
Commande à la FNAC le 30/11/12, annulation le 24/01/13 et commande direct le jour même sur le store en ligne.
iMac 27. 3,2ghz et fusion 1 To...
Miam.


----------



## Acrobaz (13 Février 2013)

Tu sais, ce sont précisement ces derniers jours qui sont les plus longs !!!

Moi j'ai pas vu passer le temps entre ma commande, le 12/01 et l'expedition le 05/02

la on est le 13/02 et toujours rien....C'est la que c'est très long !


----------



## Janus00 (13 Février 2013)

Courage et patience ! J'ai attendu 1 mois et demi avant de le recevoir, certains 2 mois, mais c'est un peu comme un bébé que l'on attend, une fois qu'on l'a on oublie tous les mauvais moments !


----------



## KleineFuge (13 Février 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> Courage et patience ! J'ai attendu 1 mois et demi avant de le recevoir, certains 2 mois, mais c'est un peu comme un bébé que l'on attend, une fois qu'on l'a on oublie tous les mauvais moments !



Alors pour rester dans le thème, je dirais que pour moi, le travail a commencé, les premières contractions se font sentir :love: 
Je viens juste de passer en "Préparation de l'expédition" 
Pour rappel, commande passée le 24.01, sans financement, d'un IMac configuré (I7, Fusion Drive 1T, 680MX) mais sans accessoire ni Apple care. Livraison estimée au départ entre le 21 et le 27 février. Affaire à suivre


----------



## Acrobaz (13 Février 2013)

Ready for Delivery

je devrais avoir un numéro de tracking ups, nl ou tnt dans la journée et le reçevoir vendredi j'imagine !


----------



## calvinou (13 Février 2013)

Je ne suis qu'au début de l'attente (commande faite le 08/02 de la même configuration qu'à peu près tout le monde, à savoir i7 3.4 / Fusion 1To / 680MX) pour une livraison prévue entre le 18/03 et 29/03.
Je ne sais pas comment vous avez fait pour patienter aussi longtemps! Je regarde tous les jours l'état de la commande tout en sachant pertinemment que ca n'aura pas bouger...

4-6 semaines... déjà que je n'arrive pas à tenir lors d'une livraison en 48H...


----------



## Acrobaz (13 Février 2013)

je suis comme toi 

du coup moi pendant les 3 premieres semaines, j'ai oublié ma commande (autant que possible)

Par contre quand la commande ne pouvait plus être modifié...je regardais un peu ou ca en était :rose:

c'est une drogue quoi parce que maintenant qu'il est expédié par contre je refresh 10 fois par jour 

bon courage à toi


----------



## ledu26 (13 Février 2013)

Je crois que je fais partis de ceux qui ont attendu le plus longtemps, 2 mois ( 12/12/12 -> 13/02/13 ) mais ça y'est ENFIN mon APR l'a reçu..


----------



## letodpy (13 Février 2013)

Ça y est "préparation à l'expédition" !!! Youpi !!! Pour rappel commande validée le 25/01


----------



## zorglub74 (13 Février 2013)

Désolé, je veux pas cassé l'ambiance; mais j'ai commandé le 23/01, en préparation livraison depuis Lundi et depuis rien ne bouge.... Donc l'étape préparation livraison ne signifie pas encore que ton colis a quitté le quai de chargement.  De plus, si tu as commandé des accessoires, il y a une mention particulière dans le détail des modalités de livraison : "Merge In Tnst IT MIL" qui laisse entendre que les colis vont êtres regroupés quelques pas sur le chemin dacheminement impliquant encore quelques délais...


----------



## letodpy (13 Février 2013)

Heu oui je me doute merci. Je sais bien qu'il y a une autre étape mais celle ci est quand même importante surtout depuis le 25/01 que ça n'a pas bougé ça fait toujours plaisir de voir que ça se bouge... 

Donc je suis quand même super content.


----------



## Dr_Spark (13 Février 2013)

letodpy a dit:


> Ça y est "préparation à l'expédition" !!! Youpi !!! Pour rappel commande validée le 25/01



Good !!! ça se rapproche pour moi également de ce fait ?! commande validée depuis le 29/01  
Je sens ma patience s&#8217;atténuer c'est pas bon ça 
encore 2 semaines, allez allez !! :rateau:


----------



## calvinou (13 Février 2013)

Quand vous parlez de "commande validée", vous avez quel status exactement dans l'Etat des Commandes?


----------



## KleineFuge (13 Février 2013)

calvinou a dit:


> Quand vous parlez de "commande validée", vous avez quel status exactement dans l'Etat des Commandes?



Ils entendent par "commande validée" le moment où leur commande est passée, après acceptation de leur dossier de financement (financement interne proposé par le site Apple Store). Le moment où la commande est officialisée / facturée, en somme. 
J'imagine donc que leur statut de commande devient donc "articles en cours de traitement".


----------



## Acrobaz (13 Février 2013)

sur expeditors j'en suis à " Delivered to consignee" 

doit vouloir dire que le colis a été livré à....consignee je sais pas ce que c'est

pas encore de numéro de suivi sur le tracking d'apple

ca se rapproche ca se rapproche


----------



## LeTraKeuR (13 Février 2013)

Ca y est je viens de recevoir l' avis d' expédition de ma commande du 24/01.
Livraison au plus tard le 22/02, que du bon...


----------



## Acrobaz (13 Février 2013)

Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)

avec la date de livraison estimée à...hier :/


----------



## jppbel (13 Février 2013)

moi aussi!!!

enfin un numero UPS (en fait j ai tellement regarde la page d expedition apple que j ai meme pas remarque qu il y avait un numero de suivi depuis 13h! je l ai remarque a 22h  j ai bien du voir la page 15 fois sans le voir ).

actuellent aux pays bas! livraison demain avant fin de journee dans le plat pays!


----------



## Acrobaz (14 Février 2013)

bien joué
moi j'ai tjrs pas de numéro de suivi ups :/


----------



## Acrobaz (14 Février 2013)

enfin !
un numero de suivi TNT. Il est en cours d'acheminement

donc normalement...la bête arrive demain


----------



## guénolé (14 Février 2013)

ledu26 a dit:


> Je crois que je fais partis de ceux qui ont attendu le plus longtemps, 2 mois ( 12/12/12 -> 13/02/13 ) mais ça y'est ENFIN mon APR l'a reçu..



Je bas le records d'attente.
Commandé le 10/12/12 chez mon APR de Bayonne (27' i7 FD1To)
A ce jour commande toujours à l'état de "préparation"d'après mon APR


----------



## calvinou (14 Février 2013)

KleineFuge a dit:


> Ils entendent par "commande validée" le moment où leur commande est passée, après acceptation de leur dossier de financement (financement interne proposé par le site Apple Store). Le moment où la commande est officialisée / facturée, en somme.
> J'imagine donc que leur statut de commande devient donc "articles en cours de traitement".


 
Merci pour ta réponse! 
Réaction de ceux qui viennent de le recevoir ? L'attente en valait la peine ?


----------



## Janus00 (14 Février 2013)

C'est évident ! J'en profite pour faire un peu de pub à mon petit test publié sur ce même forum, si ça peut aider certains impatients ! ( ou les faire encore plus craquer d'attendre hahaha ) 

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/imac-27-late-2012-mon-test-perso-1218829.html


----------



## calvinou (14 Février 2013)

Janus00 a dit:


> C'est évident ! J'en profite pour faire un peu de pub à mon petit test publié sur ce même forum, si ça peut aider certains impatients ! ( ou les faire encore plus craquer d'attendre hahaha )
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/imac-27-late-2012-mon-test-perso-1218829.html


 
C'est vilain!
J'ai lu ton test et en effet ca donne envie (je croise juste les doigts par rapport à ton expérience de pixel mort).
Je passe d'un iMac i3 21.5 2010 de base au modèle haute configuration des 27". J'espère que la différence se sentira assez (pour me dédouaner de ne pas avoir acheté par simple caprice :rateau


----------



## titistardust (14 Février 2013)

Moi je n'ai aucun numéro de suivi. C'est dans le cadre d'un échange contre mon IMAC 2011 hs. Donc tout se passe en interne, ils me contacteront quand le remplaçant sera arrivé.
2 à 3 semaines max qu'ils m'ont dit. Me reste plus qu'1 ou 2 semaine(s) à tenir.


----------



## abedi (14 Février 2013)

Extra ce topic, ça aide à patienter, mais seulement un temps ! Car finalement lire vos commentaires à la réception de vos machines, ça attise plutôt l'impatience 
Perso j'ai commandé un iMac 27p, i7, 16Go, 1To (oui, truc de dingue, je n'ai pas pris le FD, je pars de tellement loin en termes d'équipement que je me suis dit que je m'en passerais, mais plus je vous lis, plus je regrette !), 675MX le 20/12/12, via mon APR local. Selon lui on est dans la dernière ligne droite et je pouvais compter l'avoir cette semaine, mais je crois qu'il a été un peu optimiste... L'iMac était toujours en préparation à l'expédition samedi dernier, je n'ai pas redemandé depuis, pourvu que la "surprise" ne se fasse plus trop attendre !


----------



## Dr_Spark (14 Février 2013)

Pour le Fusion Drive je suis comme toi, vu le coût de l'option, j'ai préféré en fonction de mon budget optimiser le proc et la ram vidéo qui pour le coup seront plus compliqué à faire évoluer / remplacer que l'ajout d'un SSD en boitier USB3 / thunderbolt voir en interne selon si tu es patient ou si tu tiens à ta garantie ou non !


----------



## Acrobaz (14 Février 2013)

mon imac est à paris

Garonor Road Hub

je me demande si je serais livré demain :/ après, je pars 1 semaine 

demain, dernière chance. ou TNT livre le samedi peut etre ?

noel se fait attendre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------




Dr_Spark a dit:


> Pour le Fusion Drive je suis comme toi, vu le coût de l'option, j'ai préféré en fonction de mon budget optimiser le proc et la ram vidéo qui pour le coup seront plus compliqué à faire évoluer / remplacer que l'ajout d'un SSD en boitier USB3 / thunderbolt voir en interne selon si tu es patient ou si tu tiens à ta garantie ou non !



Bien d'accord.

Pareil pour moi. Un peu cher le FD :mouais:

néanmoins, ne soyez pas deçu ! Je veux dire que même le modèle de base reste une super machine et beaucoup aimerait pouvoir se l'offrir deja


----------



## LeTraKeuR (14 Février 2013)

J ai eu mon avis expédition mais aucuns des numéro du suivi du site apple ne fonctionne sur le site TNT.
Est ce normal?
Le suivi apple est vraiment vague et je pensais avoir un suivi plus détaillé sur le site du transporteur?


----------



## KleineFuge (14 Février 2013)

Voilà, commande expédiée :love:

Commande passée le 24.01.


----------



## letodpy (14 Février 2013)

Youuuuuhouuuuu moi aussi expédié !!!   !!!!!


----------



## Azurea (14 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

enfin réussi à trouver le suivi via TNT

une lueur d'espoir au bout du tunnel :love:


----------



## LeTraKeuR (14 Février 2013)

Tu l' as trouvé ou ton numéro TNT?
Mi, j' ai celui qu' on trouve dans le suivi sur le store apple mais il ne veut pas fonctionner sur le site TNT.
Commande du 24/01 expédié hier.


----------



## Azurea (14 Février 2013)

Salut 

dans l'App Store :
Suivre la livraison => Shipment Status







Le n° de suivi transporteur à coller ici :
http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracker.do?navigation=1&respLang=fr&respCountry=fr






et tu as le résultat


----------



## KleineFuge (14 Février 2013)

Pour moi, ce sera UPS :love:
Livraison estimée le 21.02. Jeudi prochain. Ça me va 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------

Ouhlala, j'ai découvert un nouveau joujou, la page de suivi colis UPS. Je sens que je vais la rafraîchir toutes les 15 secondes


----------



## Acrobaz (14 Février 2013)

Azurea a dit:


> Salut
> 
> dans l'App Store :
> Suivre la livraison => Shipment Status
> ...



vu ton suivi TNT, j'ai bien peur que ca n'arrivera pas pour moi avant lundi 
le mien est encore à "Garonor", à Aulnay sous bois. J'ai peine à penser qu'il arrivera demain chez moi (je suis à 4h de route de Paris)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------

je viens de refresh le suivi TNT

mon colis est parti d'Arnhem ce midi, pour arriver à Paris à 15h et la à 20h le revoila à Arnhem. Il fait des aller et retour France-Hollande...

super :/


----------



## letodpy (14 Février 2013)

KleineFuge a dit:


> Pour moi, ce sera UPS :love:
> Livraison estimée le 21.02. Jeudi prochain. Ça me va
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------
> ...



Pour moi il est estimé au 25/02.  Trop hate !!

J'ai reçu mon Lacie 5big 10to Thunderbolt, je pense qu'ils se sont planté j'ai deux câbles thunderbolt dans la boite ! Cool


----------



## Azurea (14 Février 2013)

@Acrobaz
Je pense que demain matin on y verra plus clair (pour ma part, à l'heure tardive actuelle, toujours coincé à 10:24 du matin).
Font-ils des trophées de patience ?
C'est loooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnngggg !!!


----------



## Acrobaz (15 Février 2013)

Azurea a dit:


> @Acrobaz
> Je pense que demain matin on y verra plus clair (pour ma part, à l'heure tardive actuelle, toujours coincé à 10:24 du matin).
> Font-ils des trophées de patience ?
> C'est loooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnngggg !!!



Le tracking Apple me donne une livraison pour lundi maintenant.....

et moi qui part dimanche pour 4 jours pour le boulot......

s'ils font des trophées de patience, j'en veux bien un :mouais:


----------



## LeTraKeuR (15 Février 2013)

C est bien ce que j' ai fait mais j' ai que 2 numéro à 10 chiffres alors qu' il en faut que 9


----------



## LeTraKeuR (15 Février 2013)

Les meilleurs moments sont quand meme cette attente comme la veille de partir en vacances...
Après une fois à la maison, sa rentre dans le quotidien.
Enfin vivement aue je rentre dans le quotidien, ahahaah...
Ceci dit j' ai toujours mon numéro invalide de suivi tnt:


----------



## Azurea (15 Février 2013)

Bonjour matinal 

Sur l'Apple Store j'ai bien TNT de marqué à "Transporteur assigné" ainsi que 9 chiffres à "Numéro de suivi du transporteur"

le mieux serait de contacter Apple pour la confirmation du numéro

TNT = 9 chiffres
UPS = ? (voir ceux qui ont un suivi UPS)

On est vendredi, je viens de gagner quelques pulsations supplémentaires en voyant le suivi :love::love::love:


----------



## Acrobaz (15 Février 2013)

Moi, 2 colis sur 3 sont arrivés dans ma ville du coup ils livrent pas. 

Ca sera lundi pour moi...ou plutot jeudi puisque je serais pas la a reception

Bonne attente à vous tous et je vous souhaite de le reçevoir aujourd'hui


----------



## KleineFuge (15 Février 2013)

Azurea a dit:


> Bonjour matinal
> 
> TNT = 9 chiffres
> UPS = ? (voir ceux qui ont un suivi UPS)



Pour UPS, il s'agit d'un ensemble de 18 caractères - 15 chiffres et 3 lettres.


----------



## Azurea (15 Février 2013)

LeTraKeuR a dit:


> C est bien ce que j' ai fait mais j' ai que 2 numéro à 10 chiffres alors qu' il en faut que 9


 
Merci à KleineFuge pour sa réponse

Donc c'est pas TNT ou UPS (LeTraKeuR te reste plus qu'a voir avec l'Apple Store)

ou alors, autre hypothèse, c'est soit le montant de ta note ou bien leur n° de carte bleue


----------



## LeTraKeuR (15 Février 2013)

C' est tout bon, j' ai enfin eu un numéro à 9 chiffres et en ce moment mon joujou est dans l' avion.
Au passage j' ai gagné un jour sur la livraison qui est passé au 21/02/13...


----------



## endlessy (15 Février 2013)

Pour ma part... livré chez mon APR et dans la voiture...
Ça va être long jusqu'à 17h... Je vais demander récup  
Alors temps d'attente ... depuis le 5 décembre... 
Ca fait : 73 jours ... patient le gars hein  

Mais pas de geste commercial par mon APR... peut-être pour le montage de mon SSD.. ça négocie en interne.. je vais avoir une réponse cette après midi


----------



## bobmacbook (15 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous.
Est ce que par hasard quelqu'un aurait un statut de ce type?



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/suiviexpedition.jpg/

nb: désolé mais je ne sais pas trop comment poster le screenshot autrement.


----------



## KleineFuge (15 Février 2013)

bobmacbook a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Est ce que par hasard quelqu'un aurait un statut de ce type?
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, l'expédition de mon colis en est au même point. Je pense que tout est normal. Le colis doit être en transit.


----------



## guénolé (15 Février 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Pour ma part... livré chez mon APR et dans la voiture...
> Ça va être long jusqu'à 17h... Je vais demander récup
> Alors temps d'attente ... depuis le 5 décembre...
> Ca fait : 73 jours ... patient le gars hein
> ...



Par curiosité, s'agit-il du modèle de base ou est-il préparé avec d'autres option i7, FD... ?
Car j'ai aussi commandé mon 27' chez un APR depuis le 10/12. Pour le moment aucune date de livraison en vue. J'ai commandé un modèle avec i7 et FD et je pense que ça ralenti pas mal la préparation et du coup la livraison.
Merci  et bon déballage ...


----------



## Azurea (15 Février 2013)

Même pas eu le temps de dire "il est où ?"

Le transporteur TNT m'a laissé un avis de passage dans la boîte aux lettres !

Il n'est même pas venu jusqu'à ma maison.

Un  coup de téléphone chez TNT qui s'est plus ou moins mal passé (plutôt moins) surtout quand la personne me disait de retourner les 2 colis à l'expéditeur !
puis retour prévu pour lundi (ouf!!!)

Coup de fil au service Apple (Norvège) et là, le jour et la nuit :love::love::love:, une très charmante hôtesse qui m'a remonté le moral, qui a appelé TNT pour qu'ils représentent les colis lundi, elle m'a dit qu'elle leur faisait aussi un courrier et qu'elle me rappellerai lundi personnellement pour savoir si j'ai reçu l'ordi !

Elle a été très agréable, charmante et efficace en prime :love::love::love:
(dommage que ce soit si loin --- sniff)

Donc suite des aventures lundi...


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2013)

Azurea a dit:


> Même pas eu le temps de dire "il est où ?"
> 
> Le transporteur TNT m'a laissé un avis de passage dans la boîte aux lettres !
> 
> ...



 Y a pas à dire, l'attente exacerbe tous les sentiments.


----------



## KleineFuge (15 Février 2013)

Chouette, je gagne une journée  Livraison normalement prévue pour le 21.02, avancée au 20  Mercredi qui arrive ! 

Il faudra que je me fasse beau :love:


----------



## fredcm (15 Février 2013)

Hello,

J'avais laissé un message il y a deux semaine environ au sujet de ma commande fait chez Darty.
Trouvant le délais de livraison court par rapport a vous!

Et je vous confirme qu'ils ont tenu leur engagement car j'ai passe ma commande chez eux le 29/01/13 et je suis allé cherche mon iMac 27" hier qui était la. Donc j'ai eu la chance d'attendre que 17jours!

Et je vous confirme aussi qu'il est bien, je suis comme un gamin dessus


----------



## LulowHat (15 Février 2013)

Salut à tous, 









Les livraisons TNT c'est génial. De ce que je peux voir ils livrent en camions bioniques. C'est vraiment des escrocs. Ou alors leur système bug..... C'est re en livraison.


----------



## marciton (15 Février 2013)

Bon là je me demande si je suis un cas isolé ...
j'ai commandé le 1er December un iMac 27 avec un Fusion de 3 To et le CPU au top ...

aujourd'hui toujours rien ... j'ai harcelé le vendeur et il m'a montré le site web de suivi : livraison prevue le 15 Janvier ... et depuis un mois rien ... il a beau demandé à Apple .. rien ..

Ma config  :
3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X8GB
3TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 675MX 1G GDDR5

qq. a déja recu la meme commande ?


----------



## Dr_Spark (16 Février 2013)

fredcm a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'avais laissé un message il y a deux semaine environ au sujet de ma commande fait chez Darty.
> Trouvant le délais de livraison court par rapport a vous!
> ...



Quelle est ta config ?


----------



## Azurea (16 Février 2013)

@LulowHat
salut, à ce que je vois par deux fois ils disent Client pas à la maison (Customer not home)
Il t'arrive comme à moi, avis de passage dans la boite aux lettres et au revoir
contacte TNT et surtout Apple (pour que ton colis reparte pas dans l'autre sens)
Courage


----------



## letodpy (16 Février 2013)

Depuis ma mise en livraison (jeudi soir), je n'ai toujours pas le nom du transporteur. En face de "Service Livraison" je n'ai rien indiqué. 

Les numéros de "Numéros de commandes supplémentaires" et "Référence dexpédition Apple" ne correspondent à rien sur les site de UPS et TNT.

J'attends donc. 

J'ai juste la phrase m'indiquant que j'ai plusieurs colis et qu'ils vont être réunis à un moment donné :

_*Please Note: *Your items dispatched from different locations and  will be merged together before delivery. Once merged, your Order Status  will be updated with carrier and tracking information (at latest 48  business hours before your estimated delivery date)._


----------



## abedi (16 Février 2013)

Que de rebondissements dans la livraison pour certains !
J'espère que ça va se régler vite !
Me concernant, l'optimisme de mon APR était finalement justifié, j'ai récupéré mon iMac 27" hier soir (rappel : commande du 20 décembre, i7 3.4 GHz, 16Go, 1To, 675MX, je précise également que j'ai pris l'applecare et l'USB superdrive).
Au passage merci pour vos commentaires au sujet du FD pour lequel je n'ai pas opté, même si ça semble valoir le coup au regard de l'expérience de ceux qui l'ont pris, je ne regrette pas d'avoir fait l'impasse sur cette option, c'est réellement une superbe machine et je n'ai rien à redire sur ses performances (les tests comparatifs au démarrage entre HDD et FD m'avaient un peu fait flipper, mais la bête démarre en une vingtaine de secondes, p-e moins d'ailleurs, faudra que je chronomètre plus précisément... ).
Bon courage pour la fin de l'attente à ceux qui patientent toujours !


----------



## Gfera (16 Février 2013)

marciton a dit:


> Bon là je me demande si je suis un cas isolé ...
> j'ai commandé le 1er December un iMac 27 avec un Fusion de 3 To et le CPU au top ...
> 
> aujourd'hui toujours rien ... j'ai harcelé le vendeur et il m'a montré le site web de suivi : livraison prevue le 15 Janvier ... et depuis un mois rien ... il a beau demandé à Apple .. rien ..
> ...


Même chose pour moi, j'ai commande un IMac 27 pouces au top le 5 décembre, et toujours pas de vrai nouvelles de la part de mon revendeur ..... Un APR

Lorsque je vois tous ceux qui ont passé commande avec Apple store, je les envies, car au moins eux, ils peuvent appeler au téléphone, et apparemment ils arrivent à avoir un suivi.

Je débute la 11 ' semaine d'attente, peut être la bonne ....


----------



## guénolé (17 Février 2013)

Gfera a dit:


> Même chose pour moi, j'ai commande un IMac 27 pouces au top le 5 décembre, et toujours pas de vrai nouvelles de la part de mon revendeur ..... Un APR
> 
> Lorsque je vois tous ceux qui ont passé commande avec Apple store, je les envies, car au moins eux, ils peuvent appeler au téléphone, et apparemment ils arrivent à avoir un suivi.
> 
> Je débute la 11 ' semaine d'attente, peut être la bonne ....



En ce qui me concerne commande le 10 dec chez mon APR d'un 27 au top, et toujours rien à l'horizon. J'espère qu'il y aura un geste commercial de leur part.


----------



## woodii (17 Février 2013)

En parlant de geste commercial, j'aimerai plus en demander un à Apple qu'à mon APR. Savez-vous à qui demander chez Apple?


----------



## endlessy (17 Février 2013)

guénolé a dit:


> Par curiosité, s'agit-il du modèle de base ou est-il préparé avec d'autres option i7, FD... ?
> Car j'ai aussi commandé mon 27' chez un APR depuis le 10/12. Pour le moment aucune date de livraison en vue. J'ai commandé un modèle avec i7 et FD et je pense que ça ralenti pas mal la préparation et du coup la livraison.
> Merci  et bon déballage ...



Désolé du temps de réponse mais c'est tellement bon d'en profiter après 73 jours  
Alors c'est un i7 3,4Ghz / 1TB (sans FD) / 8GB Ram / 680 MX
Je vais aller mettre le SSD samsung 840 PRO 512 GB la semaine prochaine.
Donc voilà ....
Bonne attente!!


----------



## ledu26 (17 Février 2013)

Un petit retour

C'est vraiment du bonheur cette machine, c'est très agréable. Je switch sur une machine de 2011, la partie graphique et processeur ont été nettement amélioré malgré que je possède le modèle de base, 2,9Ghz

Concernant FD, c'est sympa car c'est un peu le meilleur de des deux mondes, Capacité + Rapidité cependant, je trouve le démarrage du Mac lent pour un " SSD " ( = Environ 28s )


----------



## t7x (17 Février 2013)

ledu26 a dit:


> Un petit retour
> 
> C'est vraiment du bonheur cette machine, c'est très agréable. Je switch sur une machine de 2011, la partie graphique et processeur ont été nettement amélioré malgré que je possède le modèle de base, 2,9Ghz
> 
> Concernant FD, c'est sympa car c'est un peu le meilleur de des deux mondes, Capacité + Rapidité cependant, je trouve le démarrage du Mac lent pour un " SSD " ( = Environ 28s )



Mon 27' i5 3.2 FD démarre en une quinzaine de seconde moi.. 

Petit retour également, mon iMac chauffe très peu ! 
Par exemple, lors d'une partie de 1h SC2 en ultra HD, le processeur et la carte graphique (680MX) sont aux alentours de 70-75°C, mais la machine est à peine tiède. Les ventilateurs restent à 1200rpm (vitesse de base) également. Il ne faut que quelques minutes pour que ces températures redescendent à 40-45° C pour le processeur, et 35-40° C pour la CG après avoir quitter le jeu.

Le FusionDrive est indispensable, mais on en voit vite les limites lors du transfert de très gros fichiers. Sinon, que du bonheur ! Courage à ceux qui attendent leur machine  .


----------



## ledu26 (17 Février 2013)

Je vais formater tous ça et refaire une installation bien propre


----------



## Dr_Spark (17 Février 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Désolé du temps de réponse mais c'est tellement bon d'en profiter après 73 jours
> Alors c'est un i7 3,4Ghz / 1TB (sans FD) / 8GB Ram / 680 MX
> Je vais aller mettre le SSD samsung 840 PRO 512 GB la semaine prochaine.
> Donc voilà ....
> Bonne attente!!



Tu vas le faire installer par Apple ? (si on parle bien d'un SSD en interne)


----------



## Acrobaz (18 Février 2013)

Le mien est sensé arrivé aujourd'hui....enfin lundi quoi


Mais moi jsuis pas chez moi donc les boules  J'attends jeudi pour découvrir la bête qui m'attendra dans sa boite 

c'est si long...


----------



## zorglub74 (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour Acrobaz,

peux tu nous rappeler la chronologie des différentes étapes entre :


en préparation pour expédition et date prévue de livraison
Expédié
Apparition du transporteur et numéro de suivi
Livraison

car pour ma part j'ai reçu l'avis d'expédition le 13 février et je n'ai toujours rien en terme de suivi. J'ai aussi essayé la méthode exp.o.

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse

P.S: As-tu une config standard ou personnalisée avec accessoires ? Car je commence a regretter amèrement davoir pris le lecteur/graveur DVD externe....


----------



## letodpy (18 Février 2013)

J'ai moi aussi reçu mon avis d'expédition le 14/02 et rien niveau suivi, sauf celui d'apple : "Livraison dans les temps"


----------



## KleineFuge (18 Février 2013)

Bon, le mien est toujours prévu pour une livraison mercredi 20. Là, il fait son petit voyage initiatique :bebe:
Parti de Chine, il est passé par la Corée du Sud, pour arriver après à Taïwan. Il va en avoir, des choses à me raconter  J'espère qu'il aura pris plein de zzzzolies photos emmagasinées dans son FusionDrive :love:


----------



## zorglub74 (18 Février 2013)

KleineFuge a dit:


> Bon, le mien est toujours prévu pour une livraison mercredi 20. Là, il fait son petit voyage initiatique :bebe:
> Parti de Chine, il est passé par la Corée du Sud, pour arriver après à Taïwan. Il va en avoir, des choses à me raconter  J'espère qu'il aura pris plein de zzzzolies photos emmagasinées dans son FusionDrive :love:



Comment arrive tu à tracer ton envois ? As-tu déjà le numéro de suivi du transporteur ou utilise-tu le site expo.o ?


----------



## KleineFuge (18 Février 2013)

zorglub74 a dit:


> Comment arrive tu à tracer ton envois ? As-tu déjà le numéro de suivi du transporteur ou utilise-tu le site expo.o ?



Oui. Le jour même de la notification d'expédition sur le site Apple Store, j'avais la référence de mon suivi de colis UPS. Du coup, régulièrement, je rafraîchis ma page favorite


----------



## letodpy (18 Février 2013)

C'est bizarre que certaine personnes n'ai pas leur numéro de suivi. Est ce que c'est lié au fait que j'ai pris un APPLE CARE ? Car si j'ai bien compris il y aura deux colis ?


----------



## zorglub74 (18 Février 2013)

KleineFuge a dit:


> Oui. Le jour même de la notification d'expédition sur le site Apple Store, j'avais la référence de mon suivi de colis UPS. Du coup, régulièrement, je rafraîchis ma page favorite



Donc jen déduis que tu n'as pas commandé d'accessoires en même temps, donc pas de souci de regroupement en cours de route.


----------



## KleineFuge (18 Février 2013)

zorglub74 a dit:


> Donc j&#8217;en déduis que tu n'as pas commandé d'accessoires en même temps, donc pas de souci de regroupement en cours de route.



Je pense que c'est ça, effectivement (on est vraiment synchro, je venais justement d'écrire à letodpy en message privé, concernant ce suivi de colis qu'il n'avait pas. Je lui parlais justement de cet AppleCare). En fait, cette extension de garantie, j'avais hésité à la prendre lors de la commande. Il semblerait que par chance, j'ai eu raison de commander l'Imac sans aucun accessoire. Mais je sais a présent que je vais tout de même souscrire à l'AppleCare plus tard. Raisonnable pour un achat de ce montant...


----------



## titistardust (18 Février 2013)

KleineFuge a dit:


> Mais je sais a présent que je vais tout de même souscrire à l'AppleCare plus tard. Raisonnable pour un achat de ce montant...


 
Sauf que l'Apple Care est tout de même quelque peu caduque en Europe. L'Italie à d'ailleurs condamné Apple dans ce sens.
Apple a oublié que la garantie contractuelle est de deux ans en Europe et qu'il faut, en tant que consommateur, se battre pour lui rappeler. Mais cela fonctionne, Apple ayant certainement pas envie de revivre l'épisode italien, mais aussi qu'une jurisprudence soit faite en France à ses dépends.


----------



## KleineFuge (18 Février 2013)

titistardust a dit:


> Sauf que l'Apple Care est tout de même quelque peu caduque en Europe. L'Italie à d'ailleurs condamné Apple dans ce sens.
> Apple a oublié que la garantie contractuelle est de deux ans en Europe et qu'il faut, en tant que consommateur, se battre pour lui rappeler. Mais cela fonctionne, Apple ayant certainement pas envie de revivre l'épisode italien, mais aussi qu'une jurisprudence soit faite en France à ses dépends.



Tout à fait d'accord. Mais 2 ans ne sont pas 3 ans  et l'AppleCare, c'est le prix de la tranquillité pour trois ans.


----------



## Acrobaz (18 Février 2013)

zorglub74 a dit:


> Bonjour Acrobaz,
> 
> peux tu nous rappeler la chronologie des différentes étapes entre :
> 
> ...



Alors pas de problème !
Voila ma config : imac 27'' i5 disque dur 1to (pas fd , trop cher pour moi  ) 16Go Ram avec la carte graphique 680mx 2go 
avec en plus un disque externe Lacie 1to thunderbolt et 1 usb superdrive

J'en ai fais la commande le 12 janvier 2012
J'ai eu des nouvelles vers le 28 janvier environ, je ne pouvais plus annuler ma commande

Expedition le 05 février
Ma commande a quitté la Chine le 08 février
Elle resté 3 jours en Belgique 
puis, de nouveau 3 jours à Amsterdam
Le 14 février mon imac + l'un des 2 petits colis étaient arrivés dans ma ville chez TNT
3 jours plus tard, le dernier colis est arrivé chez TNT

qui m'a livré le tout ce midi, il y a 20 minutes

Concernant le numéro de suivi TNT, je l'ai eu à partir du 13 février de mémoire, peut-être le 12 mais pas avant. Je crois que c'était le 13....

Et donc, livraison aujourd'hui, le 18 février....
mais comme je l'ai deja précisé...je vais devoir attendre jusqu'a jeudi


----------



## zorglub74 (18 Février 2013)

Merci msieur pour cette chronologie on arrive à env 9-10 jours entre l'expédition et la réception en cas de livraison avec accessoires.

Donc en partant du même principe, j'arrive à : départ usine 13 février --> livraison env. 25 février. Et le suivi devrait apparaître entre le 20-21 février.

Cela permet de se situer, merci encore.


----------



## Azurea (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Reçu à 13:30 (commandé Apple Store le 2 janvier, le 12 en prépa. et reçu le 18 mais en réalité était là le 15 - erreur chauffeur), cette fois-ci je l'attendais au début du chemin 

Déballage "en prenant mon temps" :love:
Et là, je suis en standby, pas pressé du tout, je savoure
J'oscille entre joie, angoisse, peur de l'inconnu....

Maintenant c'est le grand saut, faire des sauvegardes, etc...


----------



## zorglub74 (18 Février 2013)

Comment tu n'avais pas déjà fait tes sauvegardes avant, histoire de ne pas perdre de temps sur cette étape :rateau:


----------



## Azurea (18 Février 2013)

Si, mais comme cela évolue au gré des MàJ, m'apprête à plonger !!!
De toute façon je l'aurai en réseau,
j'y vais cool de chez cool 

Et je reste sur ce forum à suivre les "arrivages", car c'est un grand moment que nous vivons tous ensembles !

La patience, dans ce cas est récompensée


----------



## bobmacbook (18 Février 2013)

KleineFuge a dit:


> Bon, le mien est toujours prévu pour une livraison mercredi 20. Là, il fait son petit voyage initiatique :bebe:
> Parti de Chine, il est passé par la Corée du Sud, pour arriver après à Taïwan. Il va en avoir, des choses à me raconter  J'espère qu'il aura pris plein de zzzzolies photos emmagasinées dans son FusionDrive :love:



Je pense que nos iMac doivent être ensemble. 
J'ai commandé le mien le 24 janvier, il a été expédié le 14 février. 
Et là, il a fait Chine, puis Corée du sud, puis Taïwan. Actuellement le suivi UPS m'indique qu'il vient de quitter Hongkong. Un sacré circuit touristique tout de même!


----------



## zorglub74 (18 Février 2013)

bobmacbook a dit:


> Je pense que nos iMac doivent être ensemble.
> J'ai commandé le mien le 24 janvier, il a été expédié le 14 février.
> Et là, il a fait Chine, puis Corée du sud, puis Taïwan. Actuellement le suivi UPS m'indique qu'il vient de quitter Hongkong. Un sacré circuit touristique tout de même!



Sans faire d'écologie abusives, en terme d'empreinte carbone c'est pas génial tout ça.... Incroyable le circuit que font ces machines à croire que UPS ou TNT n'ont qu'un seul avion pour couvrir l'extrême Orient.  

Au fait comment arrives-tu à suivre cela ? Pas d'accessoire commandés donc numéro de suivi dispo de suite sur le site Apple ?


----------



## KleineFuge (18 Février 2013)

zorglub74 a dit:


> Sans faire d'écologie abusives, en terme d'empreinte carbone c'est pas génial tout ça.... Incroyable le circuit que font ces machines à croire que UPS ou TNT n'ont qu'un seul avion pour couvrir l'extrême Orient.
> 
> Au fait comment arrives-tu à suivre cela ? Pas d'accessoire commandés donc numéro de suivi dispo de suite sur le site Apple ?



Oui, en tout cas c'est le cas pour moi sur le site UPS.


----------



## zorglub74 (18 Février 2013)

Fais nous signe quand l'avion aura posé les roues en Europe


----------



## KleineFuge (18 Février 2013)

zorglub74 a dit:


> Fais nous signe quand l'avion aura posé les roues en Europe



Qui moi ? :rateau:


----------



## Azurea (18 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à tous 

premier message avec l'iMac 27"

J'ai quand même réussi à faire ce message,
si vous voulez je me recycle dans la vente de rames (si ! si !)
même la ponctuation sur le clavier est différente d'un PC (organisation des touches)

Je découvre et question rapidité, fluidité vraiment super (Mem 32 Go)


----------



## jeremparis (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé mon iMac (mon premier ordinateur Apple, je vais découvrir !) le 02 février sur l'apple store en payant par carte bancaire. Sur le site il est écrit "en cours de traitement"... 
Jusqu'à hier l'expédition était entre le 5 et 12 mars et là par chance sa a changé entre le 27 février et le 6 mars.
Je voulais juste demander si quelqu'un sais vers quel date j'ai le plus de chance de l'avoir car je dois poser une journée pour le recevoir (ils ne livrent pas le week-end) où s'il y a des relais pour aller le chercher si personne n'est au domicile... Donc s'il y a des habitués aux commandes sur Apple Store sa serai cool ! 
Pour info j'ai pris le iMac entrée de gamme 27" + apple care + superdrive + pavé numérique bluetooth.​


----------



## endlessy (18 Février 2013)

Dr_Spark a dit:


> Tu vas le faire installer par Apple ? (si on parle bien d'un SSD en interne)



Oui installé par APPLE    pas envie de perdre ma garantie... 
Je le trouve rapide quand même pour un 7200 tr/min

J'ai la version sans Fusion Drive...

A vrai dire j'ai un peu peur de cette technologie..

Et si un des deux disques dur foire?.... Les données sont où au final hein? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h32 ----------




ledu26 a dit:


> Un petit retour
> 
> C'est vraiment du bonheur cette machine, c'est très agréable. Je switch sur une machine de 2011, la partie graphique et processeur ont été nettement amélioré malgré que je possède le modèle de base, 2,9Ghz
> 
> Concernant FD, c'est sympa car c'est un peu le meilleur de des deux mondes, Capacité + Rapidité cependant, je trouve le démarrage du Mac lent pour un " SSD " ( = Environ 28s )



Es-tu sur que tu as bien le Fusion Drive?

Car le miens mets entre 23 et 30 secondes pour démarrer... Et c'est le simple 7200 tr/min...

J'en connais un qui transpire :mouais::mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------




jeremparis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai commandé mon iMac (mon premier ordinateur Apple, je vais découvrir !) le 02 février sur l'apple store en payant par carte bancaire. Sur le site il est écrit "en cours de traitement"...
> Jusqu'à hier l'expédition était entre le 5 et 12 mars et là par chance sa a changé entre le 27 février et le 6 mars.
> ...



Bienvenue dans le monde de Mac  Tu es seras pas déçu..

Par contre, tu devras t'habituer aux choses simple.. surtout si tu viens du monde de Windows...

Je donne des formations à domicile aux gens et je vois leur grands yeux quand ils peuvent faire un clic au lieu de 30 sur windows 

Et pour la commande... si c'est le modèle de base, il devrait pas trop tarder... Compte tout de même 3 semaines de délais. En + tout se resout en ce moment avec LG pour les écran 27" donc no souci...


----------



## ledu26 (18 Février 2013)

J'ai bien le FD 1To..


----------



## woodii (18 Février 2013)

woodii a dit:


> En parlant de geste commercial, j'aimerai plus en demander un à Apple qu'à mon APR. Savez-vous à qui demander chez Apple?



Alors pas d'avis? Ceux qui ont eu un geste commercial comme un superdrive offert, vous êtes passez par qui pour la commande et pour le geste commercial?


----------



## ledu26 (18 Février 2013)

SVP,tous ceux qui ont un FD, pouvez vous faire un test sur BlackMagic ? 





je trouve ça bas..
Pas convaincu de ce Mac pour 2129...


----------



## Acrobaz (18 Février 2013)

zorglub74 a dit:


> Merci msieur pour cette chronologie on arrive à env 9-10 jours entre l'expédition et la réception en cas de livraison avec accessoires.
> 
> Donc en partant du même principe, j'arrive à : départ usine 13 février --> livraison env. 25 février. Et le suivi devrait apparaître entre le 20-21 février.
> 
> Cela permet de se situer, merci encore.



de rien, si ça peut aider à l'attente...

moi, j'attends encore avec une photo de l'imac posé sur le bureau envoyé par ma copine...

y a encore le film protecteur sur l'écran....ça me dégoute !


----------



## letodpy (18 Février 2013)

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui par courrier mon "contrat" apple care, m'informant qu'il expirait le 14/02/2016, la date de prise en compte est donc celle de l'expédition.

Si tout va bien dans une semaine j'écrirais sur ce forum avec mon iMac !!!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## LeTraKeuR (18 Février 2013)

ledu26 a dit:


> Je vais formater tous ça et refaire une installation bien propre



Fait peut être un reset de la pram, j' avais du faire ça sur mon iMac 21,5 et après nikel au démarrage.


----------



## LeTraKeuR (19 Février 2013)

Enfin moi c' était en 2009 mais la ça doit être pareil...


----------



## calvinou (19 Février 2013)

ledu26 a dit:


> SVP,tous ceux qui ont un FD, pouvez vous faire un test sur BlackMagic ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh faut pas déconner la, la vitesse E/S d'un disque dur classique 7200 est de 95 à 100mb, donc oui je peux voir la différence et le gain obtenu selon ta capture


----------



## KleineFuge (19 Février 2013)

zorglub74 a dit:


> Fais nous signe quand l'avion aura posé les roues en Europe



Voilà, je reviens pour les nouvelles fraîches  : 

L'avion est arrivé cette nuit à Cologne à 2h33. Quitté l'Allemagne à 3h33 pour arrivé à Roissy Charles de Gaulle France à 4h47. 

Demain, mon précieux sera chez lui à Bordeaux, comme annoncé


----------



## zorglub74 (19 Février 2013)

Merci pour les news, me reste plus qu'à espérer que le miens faisait partie du lot  vu qu'il a été expédié à la même date. J'attend toujours d'y voir plus clair avec , peut-être, un jour un numéro de suivi....

[Mise à jour]

Je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher d'appeler le service client qui m'a informé que l'objet est au Luxembourg en transit pour Milan ou il va être regroupé avec le SuperDrive pour ensuite repartir vers chez moi.... Il n'est pas perdu; mais mon dieu que c'est lourd comme procédure.


----------



## Dr_Spark (19 Février 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Oui installé par APPLE    pas envie de perdre ma garantie...
> Je le trouve rapide quand même pour un 7200 tr/min
> 
> J'ai la version sans Fusion Drive...
> ...




Bonne nouvelle ça ! Je suis dans le même cas que toi 
Et pour le SSD c'est toi qui le fournit ? 
As tu déjà un ordre d idée sur le montant de cette prestation ?

Merci


----------



## endlessy (19 Février 2013)

Dr_Spark a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle ça ! Je suis dans le même cas que toi
> Et pour le SSD c'est toi qui le fournit ?
> As tu déjà un ordre d idée sur le montant de cette prestation ?
> 
> Merci



Oui je fourni le SSD avec son casier convertisseur.

Il m'a dit que ça va me revenir a 96 HT

voili voilou


----------



## calvinou (19 Février 2013)

Ouai j'ai gagné entre 1 et 3 jours sur ma commande! :rateau:
Commande le 8 Février pour une date de livraison estimée entre le 18 et le 29 Mars, c'est à présent passé au 15 et 28 Mars.

Ce n'est que 3 jours, mais je prends quand même!

(Bon OK mon status reste à "Articles en cours de traitement" mais on peut rêver nan )


----------



## Dr_Spark (19 Février 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Oui je fourni le SSD avec son casier convertisseur.
> 
> Il m'a dit que ça va me revenir a 96 HT
> 
> voili voilou



Super !! Merci Endlessy pour toutes ces précisons, je ne pensais pas que cette prestation soit disponible si tôt ! ça me conforte dans mon choix sur l'impasse du FD !!


J'espère que tu nous fera un petit retour une fois la bête passée sur le billard


----------



## zorglub74 (19 Février 2013)

Tien j'ai une petite évolution sur mon écran de suivi Apple : " Delivery scheduled by final carrier, see estimated delivery date"; mais pas de date mise à jour ni de no. suivi transporteur. 

En tout cas je pense que cela est imminent....

[Mise à jour 19/2/2013 20:00]

Ca y'est numéro de de suivi attribué et livraison par TNT le 22 ! Oulala le week-end va être chaud.


----------



## zorglub74 (19 Février 2013)

Avez vous eu aussi un état : Exception dans le status de votre suivi ? 

 consignment	reference 	destination	pickup date	status
 55xxxxxxxx 	82xxxxxx 	GExxxxxxx	20 Feb 2013 	Exception


----------



## letodpy (19 Février 2013)

zorglub74 a dit:


> Tien j'ai une petite évolution sur mon écran de suivi Apple : " Delivery scheduled by final carrier, see estimated delivery date"; mais pas de date mise à jour ni de no. suivi transporteur.
> 
> En tout cas je pense que cela est imminent....
> 
> ...



Tiens ça évolue aussi de mon côté  :

_Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation_

Mon numéro ne devrait pas tarder :rateau::rateau: 
Toujours le 25/02 comme date prévue.


----------



## endlessy (20 Février 2013)

Dr_Spark a dit:


> Super !! Merci Endlessy pour toutes ces précisons, je ne pensais pas que cette prestation soit disponible si tôt ! ça me conforte dans mon choix sur l'impasse du FD !!
> 
> 
> J'espère que tu nous fera un petit retour une fois la bête passée sur le billard



Pas de soucis.... Elle va partir à 14h chez eux... Savoir que cet écran va être démonté... me fou un peu les boules. Mais bon, on a rien sans rien


----------



## Guismo_eric (20 Février 2013)

Même si je suis pas encore rentré dans la danse, je suis avec intérêt ce sujet et ai hâte d'être dans votre cas, avec moins de frustrations je l'espère 

Courage à ceux qui attendent depuis longtemps!


----------



## letodpy (20 Février 2013)

Ah tiens bizarre, mon statut est repassé à celui d'avant :
*En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais*

Ma date de livraison est toujours au 25/02.

Encore un nouveau statut. Je pense que je ne suis plus loin d'avoir le numéro :

*Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)*


----------



## zorglub74 (20 Février 2013)

Je croise les doigts mon colis a quitté la plateforme de regroupement pour se rapprocher de chez moi, livraison annoncée pour le 22; mais vu la distance j'espère que demain peut-être je ne verrais plus le mur derrière mon bureau masqué qu'il sera par les 27" de l'iMac.


----------



## LeTraKeuR (20 Février 2013)

Ça y est j' ai récupéré mon bijou.
J' ai enlevé le 21,5 et mis le 27.
La je transfère les données de ma Time machine pour retrouver mon Mac a l' état ou j' ai éteints le 21,5.


----------



## letodpy (20 Février 2013)

Ça y est j'ai mon numéro de suivi. La livraison sera assuré par TNT. Pour l'instant il est dans les Pays Bas. 


Pas de livraison estimé sur le site de TNT, ce n'est pas précisé sur le site.


Toujours le 25/02 Sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## KleineFuge (20 Février 2013)

Bon biiiiiin pour moi, la livraison était programmée pour aujourd'hui, mais non ! Reporté à demain, normalement. Un peu déçu tout de même. Mon précieux traverse l'Asie et l'Europe en moins de 24 heures, et une fois en France, il navigue tranquillement, fait des petites pauses d'une journée, pour reprendre la route. Il va mettre 72 heures pour traverser la France. Chouette :rateau:


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Février 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Désolé du temps de réponse mais c'est tellement bon d'en profiter après 73 jours
> Alors c'est un i7 3,4Ghz / 1TB (sans FD) / 8GB Ram / 680 MX
> Je vais aller mettre le SSD samsung 840 PRO 512 GB la semaine prochaine.
> Donc voilà ....
> Bonne attente!!



J'ai du louper un truc :
Tu viens d'acquérir l'iMac 2012 27" 1 To DD et Apple t'installe un SSD Samsung? 
Tu parles d'Apple ou d'un APR?


----------



## letodpy (20 Février 2013)

KleineFuge a dit:


> Bon biiiiiin pour moi, la livraison était programmée pour aujourd'hui, mais non ! Reporté à demain, normalement. Un peu déçu tout de même. Mon précieux traverse l'Asie et l'Europe en moins de 24 heures, et une fois en France, il navigue tranquillement, fait des petites pauses d'une journée, pour reprendre la route. Il va mettre 72 heures pour traverser la France. Chouette :rateau:



Je trouve ça dingue que ça prenne autant de temps sur notre territoire. Quand on paye une livraison express sur d'autres sites, en 24h on est livré !


----------



## zorglub74 (21 Février 2013)

KleineFuge a dit:


> Bon biiiiiin pour moi, la livraison était programmée pour aujourd'hui, mais non ! Reporté à demain, normalement. Un peu déçu tout de même. Mon précieux traverse l'Asie et l'Europe en moins de 24 heures, et une fois en France, il navigue tranquillement, fait des petites pauses d'une journée, pour reprendre la route. Il va mettre 72 heures pour traverser la France. Chouette :rateau:



Tout pareil, hier il était "on the road" pour chez moi et là retour à la case départ. Bon la date "estimée" n'a pas changé. C'est normalement toujours pour demain.


----------



## KleineFuge (21 Février 2013)

*Voilà ! Le divin enfant est arrivé !* :love:

Bon, c'est un beau bébé. J'ai dû le porter un bout de chemin jusqu'à chez moi, ça tirait sur les bras  

Là, je dois repartir au travail, mais ce soir, c'est lui la star. Séance photo et compagnie !

Pour rappel, IMac commandé sur le site officiel (I7, FD 1T, 680MX) sans accessoire, le 24.01. Expédié le 14.02. Réceptionné le 21.02.


----------



## titistardust (21 Février 2013)

L'Apple Store vient de m'appeler pour m'informer que mon Imac était arrivé. Je passe le prendre ce soir 
Commander le 8 février. Qui dit mieux?


----------



## zorglub74 (21 Février 2013)

titistardust a dit:


> L'Apple Store vient de m'appeler pour m'informer que mon Imac était arrivé. Je passe le prendre ce soir
> Commander le 8 février. Qui dit mieux?



Pfff... une configuration standard certainement ? C'est pas gentil de se moquer


----------



## calvinou (21 Février 2013)

titistardust a dit:


> L'Apple Store vient de m'appeler pour m'informer que mon Imac était arrivé. Je passe le prendre ce soir
> Commander le 8 février. Qui dit mieux?


 
Comment as tu réussi cela ? 
Modèle BTO commandé directement dans un Apple Store physique?


----------



## titistardust (21 Février 2013)

calvinou a dit:


> Comment as tu réussi cela ?
> Modèle BTO commandé directement dans un Apple Store physique?


 
J'avoue, c'est dans le cadre d'un remplacement de mon Imac 2011 hs 
Et la commande est directement faite en interne.


----------



## Azurea (21 Février 2013)

KleineFuge a dit:


> *Voilà ! Le divin enfant est arrivé !* :love:
> 
> Bon, c'est un beau bébé. J'ai dû le porter un bout de chemin jusqu'à chez moi, ça tirait sur les bras
> 
> ...



Bonsoir à tous

salut le costaud ! car il plombe l'emballage et pas très pratique à porter non plus (ils auraient pu prévoir une ou deux poignées à mon avis)

KleineFuge t'es pas parent à Schwarzi 
enfin content pour toi il est arrivé, que du bonheur


----------



## LaBaudoi (21 Février 2013)

Salut à tous

Actuellement en Amérique du nord, je rentre en France à la mi-avril. Je ne vais pas me risquer à transporter un Imac 27' dans mes bagages (certes fin, mais peu discret ) au vu et su de la douane. Je souhaite passer commande pour le recevoir quelques jours après non arrivée. Les délais annoncés correspondent en ce moment aux délais réels (pour une config de base avec fusion drive 1G + clé elgado  sans Care) ? 
Quand on est loin, on est moins impatient 
Merci


----------



## letodpy (22 Février 2013)

Ce matin sur le site de TNT : Envoi reçu partiellement... 
J'imagine qu'ils ont soit l'apple care soit l'imac et qu'ils attendent un deuxième colis... 
J'espère que c'est bien ça. 
La date de livraison n'a pas changé sur le site d'apple.


J'ai envoyé un message via le formulaire de contact.


----------



## titistardust (22 Février 2013)

J'ai récupéré mon 27" i5 hier soir à l'Apple Store. Il n'y avait pas le Superdrive qui m'est offert avec. Il faut que j'y retourne demain le chercher... Encore 70km à faire.
Déballage, installation, récupération Time Machine (6h30 de transfert) en utilisant l'adaptateur Thunderbold/Firewire 800. 
Vu la finesse, on a l'impression qu'il prend moins de place sur le bureau. C'est agréable, parceque cela reste un 27". Je n'est pas pu faire de test plus poussé. J'essayerai The Witcher 2, réglages à fond ce weekend pour voir ce qu'il a dans les tripes.
Là il faut que j'achète de la RAM en plus. Comme il y a souvent deux sessions ouvertes en même temps et que ma compagne ouvre beaucoup de logiciels, je vais partir sur 2*8 d'un coup. Je ne sais pas encore vers quoi me tourner. Crucial, Kingstom...
Et là je profite d'avoir installé LOGMEIN dessus pour me connecter du bureau et faire toutes les mises à jour en retard 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------

Cela peut aller comme memoire dans un imac 2012?
http://www.grosbill.com/4-corsair_v...0_-169135-informatique-memoire_ddr3_so_dimm#0


----------



## endlessy (22 Février 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> J'ai du louper un truc :
> Tu viens d'acquérir l'iMac 2012 27" 1 To DD et Apple t'installe un SSD Samsung?
> Tu parles d'Apple ou d'un APR?



Non c'est un APR qui me le change 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h03 ----------




titistardust a dit:


> Cela peut aller comme memoire dans un imac 2012?
> http://www.grosbill.com/4-corsair_v...0_-169135-informatique-memoire_ddr3_so_dimm#0



waaaa.... comment la mémoire a grimpé de prix.... c'est pire que la bourse !!!!


----------



## zorglub74 (22 Février 2013)

Voilà livraison effectuée ce jour en fin d'après-midi pour une commande le 23 janvier.  1 mois pile. 

Le déballage est pour ce soir après le retour du boulot.


----------



## Acrobaz (23 Février 2013)

moi j'ai découvert la bête jeudi soir. J'ai passé tout mon vendredi à tout installer proprement.

Belle machine.

J'ai un 7200 tr/m dedans et il démarre en 15-20 sec . classe

je vais tester un jeu gourmand demain voir ce qu'il me raconte 

je suis monteur pro et fcp tourne super bien et les conversions sont plus rapide qu'avec mon bon vieux macbook pro 2010 

amusez vous bien avec le votre


----------



## zorglub74 (23 Février 2013)

Machine déballée, restore TimeMachine effectuée en 1h15 (550GB) à partir d'un disque Thunderbolt et maintenant complètement décoiffé par les perfs. Les quelques tests que j'ai pu faire ont démontré un différence époustouflante par rapport à mon iMac 21,5" 2009. 

Bon courage et plaisir à venir à ceux qui sont encore dans l'attente.


----------



## nounours0903 (23 Février 2013)

Acheté avant hier dans un magasin à Bruxelles. Les 21 étaient en masse et une dizaine de 27 avec la config 2,9 et 3,2


----------



## Richard59 (23 Février 2013)

nounours0903 a dit:


> Acheté avant hier dans un magasin à Bruxelles. Les 21 étaient en masse et une dizaine de 27 avec la config 2,9 et 3,2


Véridique ??? . 
Merci .


----------



## Dr_Spark (23 Février 2013)

Enfin ça bouge pour moi également 
Le statut est passé à expédié ce jour !!
Seulement une question me taraude l'esprit !

Ne voyant pas de numéro suivi UPS je me demandais si cela été du au fait que j'ai pris un trackpad en plus ...

Le trackpad est il considéré comme un accessoire et donc subirait un traitement plus long (regroupement de colis) ??

Merci pour vos réponses 

Pour rappel :
Commande validée le 29/01/13 avec AFS (commande initiale le 27/12/12)
iMac 27 /Core i7/1 To SATA/ Mx680 
+ Trackpad


----------



## zorglub74 (23 Février 2013)

Dr_Spark a dit:


> Enfin ça bouge pour moi également
> Le statut est passé à expédié ce jour !!
> Seulement une question me taraude l'esprit !
> 
> ...



Oui le trackpad est un accessoire et donc cela va impliquer un regroupement en cours de route. D'après ce que j'ai pu voir tu perds un ou deux jour sur l'acheminement; mais surtout la tracabilité de to colis jusqu'au regroupement. autrement dit tu ne peux tracer ton envois que env. 48h avant livraison soit env. une semaine de black-out.


----------



## Dr_Spark (23 Février 2013)

Grrrrr ! Bien que ton message ne me fasse guère plaisir, un grand Merci tout de même pour ces précisions Zorglub74 !!

Vu la date de livraison prévue (1er mars) je peux donc faire une croix sur le weekend prochain ...

C'est  LLLLLOOOOOOONNNNNNGGGGG, j'en ai marre


----------



## zorglub74 (23 Février 2013)

Dr_Spark a dit:


> Grrrrr ! Bien que ton message ne me fasse guère plaisir, un grand Merci tout de même pour ces précisions Zorglub74 !!
> 
> Vu la date de livraison prévue (1er mars) je peux donc faire une croix sur le weekend prochain ...
> 
> C'est  LLLLLOOOOOOONNNNNNGGGGG, j'en ai marre



De rien c'est du vécu :rose:


----------



## nounours0903 (23 Février 2013)

Richard59 a dit:


> Véridique ??? .
> Merci .



Oui promis juré cra... 
Je suis même revenu avec le 27" chez moi


----------



## Richard59 (24 Février 2013)

Merci beaucoups


----------



## KleineFuge (24 Février 2013)

Bon, chouette dimanche pour moi ^^ Parce qu'en plus de profiter de mon nouveau joujou, je suis de ceux qui découvrent le système OSX. Alors évidemment, ça se fait petit à petit, découverte après découverte, mais c'est réellement passionnant. Comprendre l'organisation générale du système interne, configurer son espace de travail... Miam ! :love:

Courage à tous ceux qui patientent, la récompense est de taille après livraison =^.^=


----------



## Acrobaz (24 Février 2013)

oh dis donc j'ai le même sur mon bureau 

bon courage à ceux qui patientent encore. En effet, l'attente en vaut la peine


----------



## LeTraKeuR (24 Février 2013)

Moi aussi


----------



## marciton (24 Février 2013)

ok donc personne n'a reçu de configuration évolué ...

aujourd'hui toujours rien ... j'ai harcelé l'APR et il m'a montré le site web de suivi : livraison toujours prevue le 15 Janvier ... et depuis rien ... il a beau demandé à Apple .. rien ..

Ma config :
3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
16GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM-2X8GB
3TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIAGeFrc GTX 675MX 1G GDDR5

qq. a déja recu la meme commande ?


----------



## letodpy (25 Février 2013)

Bon normalement je dois être livré aujourd'hui mais j'ai du mal a y croire...

Depuis vendredi sur le site de TNT j'ai le statut : Reçu Partiellement. 


Donc depuis impossible de savoir ou en est le colis manquant...
En plus il a neigé beaucoup cette nuit dans ma région...


Sur le site d'Apple la date de livraison est toujours prévue aujourd'hui.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h58 ----------

Coup de fil à TNT à l'instant, la plateforme finale à reçu les deux colis, je recevrais donc mon colis aujourd'hui comme prévu !


----------



## Marco1983 (25 Février 2013)

Moi j'ai été chercher mon joujou samedi matin chez mon APR, installation mise en service, que du bonheur...  il y a cependant un truc qui me perturbe, ma premiere time machine avec la time capsule a mis que 18min a se faire... 

Sinon tres beau jouet qui ne demande qu'à être exploité....


----------



## gaelitou (25 Février 2013)

Hello ! Hello !

Futur utilisateur de Mac, jai parcouru différents sites/blogs/forums pour tenter de me familiariser avec ce nouvel engin que je devrais recevoir bientôt. 

Il est vrai que passer le cap Windows -> Mac est toujours un moment un peu flippant car lenvironnement nest pas du tout le même. Cest un peu comme être employé de supermarché pendant 20 ans et se retrouver du jour au lendemain P-D.G dune multinationale. 

Donc je me tape lincruste sur votre fil pour faire partager lattente de livraison de ma machine. Je fais partie des personnes qui ont 4 à 6 semaines de délai. Comme quoi, il ny a pas que chez Windows que ça rame lol

Jai commandé via le Store Apple online la version de base de liMac 27, celle à 1879 EUR, jai simplement demandé un clavier avec pavé numérique filaire (à quand le sans fil pour ce modèle ?).

Pour info, jai passé commande le 17 février, elle a été validée le 16 février (cherchez pas, ya pas dexplication) et est passée en cours de traitement le 17 février. Apple annonce une expédition entre le 21 mars et le 04 avril 2013. Ouf, je vais le recevoir cette année ! 

A bientôt pour la suite des aventures !


----------



## Dr_Spark (25 Février 2013)

zorglub74 a dit:


> Oui le trackpad est un accessoire et donc cela va impliquer un regroupement en cours de route. D'après ce que j'ai pu voir tu perds un ou deux jour sur l'acheminement; mais surtout la tracabilité de to colis jusqu'au regroupement. autrement dit tu ne peux tracer ton envois que env. 48h avant livraison soit env. une semaine de black-out.



Hello !
Si je suis ton raisonnement, est ce normal qu'aujourd'hui apparaisse déjà un numéro de suivi UPS ?

Statut : "Une étiquette d'expédition UPS a été créée. Dès que l'envoi arrivera dans notre centre, les informations de suivi - y compris la date prévue de livraison - seront mises à jour."
Étiquette créée le :
25/02/2013

Sans vouloir te faire de tort, comme j'aimerai que tu te sois trompé,looool


----------



## bolei (25 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Pour mon cas, ça avance pas trop mal. Ma commande vient de passer en «expédiée» avec une livraison prévue avant vendredi 1er mars.

Pour rappel: Commande d&#8217;un iMac 27, i7, FD, 680MX via Apple Store en ligne le 02 *février*

À bientôt pour mon retour et bon courage à ceux qui attendent


----------



## Martin_a (25 Février 2013)

bolei a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Pour mon cas, ça avance pas trop mal. Ma commande vient de passer en «expédiée» avec une livraison prévue avant vendredi 1er mars.
> 
> ...



Ce qui donnerait 7 semaines entre la commande et l'expédition ???

C'est plus qu'actuellement sur le store alors que les délai au moment de ta commande était de 4 semaines si je me souviens bien ???

Etrange !!!

J'ai commandé la même config que toi le 7 février jespère que ça va s'accélérer !!!


----------



## titistardust (25 Février 2013)

Marco1983 a dit:


> Moi j'ai été chercher mon joujou samedi matin chez mon APR, installation mise en service, que du bonheur... il y a cependant un truc qui me perturbe, ma premiere time machine avec la time capsule a mis que 18min a se faire...
> 
> Sinon tres beau jouet qui ne demande qu'à être exploité....


 
Tu es branché en USb3?
Il y a quoi dans les exclusions de Time Machine?


----------



## Marco1983 (25 Février 2013)

titistardust a dit:


> Tu es branché en USb3?
> Il y a quoi dans les exclusions de Time Machine?



Non je suis en ethernet... par contre je ne comprend pas ce que tu entends par "exclusion de time machine"...

Peux tu m'expliquer?


----------



## titistardust (25 Février 2013)

Marco1983 a dit:


> Non je suis en ethernet... par contre je ne comprend pas ce que tu entends par "exclusion de time machine"...
> 
> Peux tu m'expliquer?


 
Dans la configuration de Time Machine, tu peux exclure des répertoires. Il n'y a peut être que tes documents perso qui sont sauvegardés.
Personnellement, je sauvegarde l'intégralité de disque dur sur Time Machine.


----------



## bolei (25 Février 2013)

Martin_a a dit:


> Ce qui donnerait 7 semaines entre la commande et l'expédition ???
> 
> C'est plus qu'actuellement sur le store alors que les délai au moment de ta commande était de 4 semaines si je me souviens bien ???
> 
> ...



Commande validée le 02 février, autant pour moi j'avais fait une petite coquille dans mon message. 

Autant pour moi


----------



## Martin_a (25 Février 2013)

bolei a dit:


> Commande validée le 02 février, autant pour moi j'avais fait une petite coquille dans mon message.
> 
> Autant pour moi



Ok merci 

Fusion Drive 1To ?

Si oui on a exactement la même config et j'ai commandé le 7, je devrais donc voir ma commande évoluer en fin de semaine ou début de semaine prochaine


----------



## Guismo_eric (25 Février 2013)

nounours0903 a dit:


> Acheté avant hier dans un magasin à Bruxelles. Les 21 étaient en masse et une dizaine de 27 avec la config 2,9 et 3,2



Quel magasin? Bon moi j'ai une config non standard, donc j'aurais pas trop le choix du magasin....devrai passer par le revendeur officiel.


----------



## calvinou (25 Février 2013)

Martin_a a dit:


> Ok merci
> 
> Fusion Drive 1To ?
> 
> Si oui on a exactement la même config et j'ai commandé le 7, je devrais donc voir ma commande évoluer en fin de semaine ou début de semaine prochaine


 
Même configuration que toi, et commande faite le 8/02.
Pour l'instant toujours "Article en cours de traitement"


----------



## bolei (25 Février 2013)

Martin_a a dit:


> Ok merci
> 
> Fusion Drive 1To ?
> 
> Si oui on a exactement la même config et j'ai commandé le 7, je devrais donc voir ma commande évoluer en fin de semaine ou début de semaine prochaine



Oui FD 1TO ! C'est bientôt ton tour  

PS: Je viens d'avoir le numéro de tracking, livraison programmée JEUDI ! Et mon colis n'est même pas passé par la Chine... Il est parti directement de Cork en Ireland !


----------



## jerem-y (25 Février 2013)

Je viens à mon tour de passer commande du 27 pouces avec l'i7, FD 1 To et la 680MX.

Date de livraison prévue entre le 2 et le 12 avril.  

Il va falloir de la patience.


----------



## titistardust (25 Février 2013)

jerem-y a dit:


> Il va falloir de la patience.


 
Je confirme 

Dire que j'ai eu le mien en 10 jours 
Ok je sors


----------



## endlessy (25 Février 2013)

jerem-y a dit:


> Je viens à mon tour de passer commande du 27 pouces avec l'i7, FD 1 To et la 680MX.
> 
> Date de livraison prévue entre le 2 et le 12 avril.
> 
> Il va falloir de la patience.



Waaaaa bon courage alors


----------



## Dr_Spark (25 Février 2013)

Dr_Spark a dit:


> Enfin ça bouge pour moi également
> Le statut est passé à expédié ce jour !!
> Seulement une question me taraude l'esprit !
> 
> ...




Bon et bien finalement, dans mon cas ça n'a changé en rien aux délais, c'est la même chose qu'une commande sans accessoire... la preuve :  J'ai même gagné 1 jour dans la livraison !! 

Donc 6 jours  dimanche compris

Par contre mon colis part d' IRELAND et non de Shangai (à moins qu'une partie du transit ai été occulté ?)

Serais je un chanceux (après une poisse de 2 mois lol)


----------



## jeremparis (25 Février 2013)

AYAIII !!! Mon iMac (+ superdrive + keypad blutooth + applecare) est expédié ! je le reçois maxi jeudi 27 pour une commande passée le 2 février ! j'ai hâte !!!


----------



## letodpy (25 Février 2013)

iMac reçu ce jour c'est du bonheur !!! 
Quelques photos du déballage arrivent...


----------



## KleineFuge (25 Février 2013)

letodpy a dit:


> iMac reçu ce jour c'est du bonheur !!!
> Quelques photos du déballage arrivent...



Content pour toi, l'ami poitevin


----------



## Azurea (25 Février 2013)

C'est le meilleur moment 

Amitiés


----------



## Martin_a (25 Février 2013)

jeremparis a dit:


> AYAIII !!! Mon iMac (+ superdrive + keypad blutooth + applecare) est expédié ! je le reçois maxi jeudi 27 pour une commande passée le 2 février ! j'ai hâte !!!



Quelle config ? C'est pour voir si la personnalisation influe sur les délais d'expédition


----------



## Marco1983 (25 Février 2013)

titistardust a dit:


> Dans la configuration de Time Machine, tu peux exclure des répertoires. Il n'y a peut être que tes documents perso qui sont sauvegardés.
> Personnellement, je sauvegarde l'intégralité de disque dur sur Time Machine.



Apres une explication de mon APR, c'est simplement car j'ai un imac tout neuf donc il n y a pas grand chose a sauvegarder... du coup cela ne met pas beaucoup de temps... enron 18min pour moi...:rateau:


----------



## calvinou (25 Février 2013)

Je ne sais pas vraiment comment je vais faire, je pars 3 mois à Clermont Ferrand pour le travail (je suis de Lyon) et je ne rentrerai que les weekends. 
J'ai essayé de modifier l'adresse d'expédition (comme le statut est encore "Article en cours de traitement") mais j'ai une erreur à chaque fois me disant que le suivi de commande n'est pas utilisable.
J'ai appelé une conseillère du Store, elle non plus n'y arrive pas de son côté...

Et comme les livraisons ne se font pas le weekend, je me demande bien comment je vais faire pour le recevoir ce précieux...

Snif


----------



## jeremparis (25 Février 2013)

c'est le imac 27" entrée de gamme (sans FD, etc...) avec apple care + superdrive + pavé numérique blutooth !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h29 ----------




Martin_a a dit:


> Quelle config ? C'est pour voir si la personnalisation influe sur les délais d'expédition


c'est le imac 27" entrée de gamme (sans FD, etc...) avec apple care + superdrive + pavé numérique blutooth !


----------



## Martin_a (26 Février 2013)

jeremparis a dit:


> c'est le imac 27" entrée de gamme (sans FD, etc...) avec apple care + superdrive + pavé numérique blutooth !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h29 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'info ;-)


----------



## letodpy (26 Février 2013)

Bon ça y est il est ENFIN arrivé hier ! Les premières impressions sont vraiment bonnes. Je sors d'un MAC PRO 2007 avec bi-écran 22".
Ce 27" est vraiment magnifique, c'est très appréciable de travailler sur une telle dalle ! J'ai réinstaller final cut pro et mes autres appli vidéo, et le gain de puissance est impressionnant.
Je dois d'ailleurs recevoir mes 32go de chez Crucial aujourd'hui ou demain.

Ma config :
iMac 27" 3,4 Ghz
8go de RAM (j'ai acheté les 32 sur le site de crucial)
Fusion Drive 1To
Magic Track Pad + Magic Mouse
Clavier filaire
Apple Care

Voici pour rappel la chronologie de ma commande :
Commandé le 16/01 (financement pro apple)
Validé le 25/01
Expédié le 14/02 (livraison prévu pour le 25)
Suivi à partir du 20/02
Reçu le 25/02 (coup de fil le matin de TNT savoir si je serais bien présent)

Je tiens à préciser que le deuxième colis est simplement les conditions générales de l'APPLE CARE. Tout les accessoires commandés étaient bien dans le cartons de l'iMac.


Voici quelques photo de l'"unboxing" :


----------



## guénolé (26 Février 2013)

Pour ma part, j'ai reçu mon Imac 27' i7 FD 1TO ce samedi 23 février.
Je l'avais commandé auprès de mon APR le 10 décembre.
Mon APR m'a offert le super drive pour me récompenser de ma patience 

Super machine


----------



## Dr_Spark (26 Février 2013)

Un super drive c'est déjà ça ... mais l'effort est maigre, et pour eux ça ne représente rien ... (quid du coût réel de ce geste commercial ?).

Je dis ça parce qu'en passant par la hotline j'ai réussi à obtenir un geste supérieur à 100 &#8364; (montant divulgué seulement une fois la commande réceptionnée, ne cherchez pas à comprendre lol !?) et ce par virement bancaire.

Donc avis à tous ceux qui veulent à juste titre un dédommagement en espèce clinquante et trébuchante, OSEZ !!!


----------



## woodii (26 Février 2013)

Tu as appelé quelle Hotline? Pour les commandes en APR, on ne peut que demander à l'APR qui n'est pas pour grand chose dans le délai...


----------



## jeremparis (27 Février 2013)

iMac reçu ! le mardi 26 au lieu du mercredi 27 ! ^^ J'ai plus qu'à apprendre a m'en servir ! ^^


----------



## zorglub74 (27 Février 2013)

Regarde avec le transporteur si il peut garder le colis au centre de distribution le plus proche. Ils sont généralement ouverts le samedi matin.


----------



## Azurea (27 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à tous
Monté la mémoire à 32 Go, une véritable "bombe"
et qualité d'écran sublime


----------



## Richard59 (28 Février 2013)

C'est vraiment une honte ! ...., La FNAC de Valenciennes ne veut pas me rembouser mon achat ( I MAC 27, 3,2 ) en bon d'achat échange , pour moi le prendre sur Apple store car les delais sont respecter au moins chez Aplle . 
En plus l'IMAC est deja payer donc il ne font pas une vente ... 
Ah elle est respectueuse envers ses clients la FNAC c'est fou a tomber par terre ouiii !!!!..
Bravo la FNAC de Valenciennes .


----------



## bolei (28 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Bonne journée pour moi, comme prévu le Monsieur de UPS est passé ce matin avec la machine. 

Pour rappel: Commande le 02 février d'un iMac 27'' + FD + i7 + 680MX reçu le 28 février. 

Pour l'instant, hyper satisfait à l'exception du «bruit/soufle» normal d'un disque dur mécanique... N'ayant eu que des SSD depuis plus de 2ans au début ça fait drôle même si c'est très léger.

À bientôt !


----------



## calvinou (28 Février 2013)

A quelques jours près j'aurais pu l'avoir avant de partir 
Merci du conseil en tout cas zorglub74, je vais essayer de voir ça!

Pas d'évolution en tout cas de mon côté depuis la 8 Février. "Articles en cours de traitement"


----------



## Martin_a (28 Février 2013)

bolei a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Bonne journée pour moi, comme prévu le Monsieur de UPS est passé ce matin avec la machine.
> 
> ...



J'ai commandé le 7 j'espère bien que ça va plus tarder


----------



## dunns (2 Mars 2013)

J'ai passé commande d'un 27 le 2 février. A ce jour toujours rien. Toujours "Articles en cours de traitement" pour une livraison estimée entre 1e 7 et le 20 mars. Ça devient urgent car la machine est un cadeau d'anniversaire que je dois offrir dans 2 semaines!


----------



## jerome_59 (2 Mars 2013)

Richard59 a dit:


> C'est vraiment une honte ! ...., La FNAC de Valenciennes ne veut pas me rembouser mon achat ( I MAC 27, 3,2 ) en bon d'achat échange , pour moi le prendre sur Apple store car les delais sont respecter au moins chez Aplle .
> En plus l'IMAC est deja payer donc il ne font pas une vente ...
> Ah elle est respectueuse envers ses clients la FNAC c'est fou a tomber par terre ouiii !!!!..
> Bravo la FNAC de Valenciennes .




N'hésite pas à y retourner pour te faire rembourser ! Il n'ont pas respecté les délais de livraison donc ils doivent te rembourser ! J'avais commandé dans cette même FNAC et j'ai été remboursé...ils ont essayé de me faire changer d'avis mais j'en avais marre de me faire mener en bateau...J'ai commandé directement sur Applestore au moins je sais à quoi m'attendre niveau délais et cela m'a permis de prendre le FusionDrive en option.  

Jérôme


----------



## jerem-y (4 Mars 2013)

Bonne nouvelle, les délais d'expédition de ma commande on été raccourcis.

Je passe de 4/6 semaines à 2/4 semaines. Mon iMac (i7 / FD 1 To / 680 mx) devrait arriver au plus tôt le 25 mars et au plus tard le 8 avril.


----------



## calvinou (4 Mars 2013)

Chanceux!!Toujours à 4-6 semaines pour moi mais livraison prévue entré le 15-28 Mars encore. 
Allez Apple expédie!


----------



## marciton (5 Mars 2013)

quelqu'un a déja vu passé un FD de 3 To ... je me demande si ce n'est pas ça qui ralenti ma commande ... quand je pense qu'ils ont les models de bases en 3 jours aux US ...


----------



## dunns (6 Mars 2013)

J'ai passé commande d'un 27 (sans options) le 2 février. A ce jour toujours rien. Toujours "Articles en cours de traitement" pour une livraison estimée entre 1e 7 et le 20 mars.


----------



## calvinou (6 Mars 2013)

Annule le et essaye de le trouver directement en Apple Store ou APR si tu peux, surtout s'il est sans option


----------



## jerem-y (7 Mars 2013)

jerem-y a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle, les délais d'expédition de ma commande on été raccourcis.
> 
> Je passe de 4/6 semaines à 2/4 semaines. Mon iMac (i7 / FD 1 To / 680 mx) devrait arriver au plus tôt le 25 mars et au plus tard le 8 avril.



De mieux en mieux , je viens de gagner une semaine. La livraison est passée entre le 20 et le 27 mars.


----------



## calvinou (7 Mars 2013)

jerem-y a dit:


> De mieux en mieux , je viens de gagner une semaine. La livraison est passée entre le 20 et le 27 mars.


De même pour moi, mais au contraire ça rallonge de mon côté par au délai initial


----------



## Martin_a (8 Mars 2013)

jerem-y a dit:


> De mieux en mieux , je viens de gagner une semaine. La livraison est passée entre le 20 et le 27 mars.



Pour ma part je suis passé de 4 à 6 semaines ( livraison entre le 14 et le 27) à 1 à 2 semaines (livraison entre le 20 et le 27).


----------



## Guismo_eric (8 Mars 2013)

Bonnes nouvelles tout ça...je pense que je peux me jeter à l'eau à présent. 
J'irai le commander demain. Config: i7 3.4, 8Go de RAM, FD 1 To, GTX 680 MX, magic trackpad (je garde mon Logitech Illuminated Keyboard et ma Razer Death Adder, ok le noir et les fils vont faire tâche mais je pourrais pas m'en passer).


----------



## Guismo_eric (11 Mars 2013)

Guismo_eric a dit:


> Bonnes nouvelles tout ça...je pense que je peux me jeter à l'eau à présent.
> J'irai le commander demain. Config: i7 3.4, 8Go de RAM, FD 1 To, GTX 680 MX, magic trackpad (je garde mon Logitech Illuminated Keyboard et ma Razer Death Adder, ok le noir et les fils vont faire tâche mais je pourrais pas m'en passer).



Bon, à moi les sueurs foides et l'attente intenable...j'ai fait ma commande samedi. 
Malgré les délais de 1 à deux semaines annoncés sur l'apple store, mon revendeur m'annonce "entre une et 6 semaines".....  on est décidément pas gatés en Belgique.


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2013)

Guismo_eric a dit:


> Bon, à moi les sueurs foides et l'attente intenable...j'ai fait ma commande samedi.
> Malgré les délais de 1 à deux semaines annoncés sur l'apple store, mon revendeur m'annonce "entre une et 6 semaines".....  on est décidément pas gatés en Belgique.



C'est la politique d'Apple, qui livre ses revendeurs au compte gouttes, qui veut ça.
Rien à voir avec le pays.


----------



## Guismo_eric (11 Mars 2013)

Tous revendeurs, apple stores inclus? 
Car je disais aussi ça par rapport à l'absence d'apple store à Bruxelles...


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2013)

Guismo_eric a dit:


> Tous revendeurs, apple stores inclus?
> Car je disais aussi ça par rapport à l'absence d'apple store à Bruxelles...



Evidemment, non, ça ne concerne pas les Apple Store physiques ou l'Apple Store en ligne, Apple se garde la part du Lion.


----------



## calvinou (12 Mars 2013)

Bouh ca n'avance pas cette commande!
Toujours en cours de traitement 

Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà reçu, combien de mails avez-vous reçus et à quels moments de la commande?


----------



## Azurea (12 Mars 2013)

calvinou a dit:


> Bouh ca n'avance pas cette commande!
> Toujours en cours de traitement
> 
> Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà reçu, combien de mails avez-vous reçus et à quels moments de la commande?



Bonjour,
pour ma part, je n'ai reçu aucun mail
commandé le 2 janvier
expédié le 6 février
reçu le 18 février
les seules nouvelles ont été par le store-apple
bon courage, ça vaut le coup !


----------



## woodii (12 Mars 2013)

Mon iMac est arrivé aujourd'hui à l'hype store de Blois pour une commande le 30 novembre ! Et pour la petite histoire je suis coincé dans le TGV qui attend qu'un quai se libère Gare de Lyon... Je n'aurai pas le précieux ce soir. Il faut vraiment être patient jusqu'au bout :-D


----------



## marciton (12 Mars 2013)

woodii a dit:


> Mon iMac est arrivé aujourd'hui à l'hype store de Blois pour une commande le 30 novembre ! Et pour la petite histoire je suis coincé dans le TGV qui attend qu'un quai se libère Gare de Lyon... Je n'aurai pas le précieux ce soir. Il faut vraiment être patient jusqu'au bout :-D



quelle config... ma commande du 4 Decembre ne bouge toujours pas ...


----------



## woodii (12 Mars 2013)

i5 de base FD 3To


----------



## gaelitou (12 Mars 2013)

calvinou a dit:


> Bouh ca n'avance pas cette commande!
> Toujours en cours de traitement
> 
> Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà reçu, combien de mails avez-vous reçus et à quels moments de la commande?



Je connais ce sentiment, l'impatience... 

Si ça peut t'aider, voici mon historique :
1- Commande en cours de traitement le 17 février (soit 24 h après validation de mon panier) avec une livraison estimée entre 4 et 6 semaines (21 mars - 04 avril) ; j'ai reçu un premier mail
2- Préparation de l'expédition le 11 mars ; tu ne reçois pas de mail à ce moment, faut tomber dessus en consultant l'état de ta commande en ligne
3- Commande expédiée le 12 mars ; j'ai reçu un second mail qui indique le lien de suivi du colis à 16 h (faut attendre un peu pour avoir le n° de traçage exact, je l'ai eu vers 22 h car avant c'est juste une référence interne...)

Mon colis est actuellement pris en charge par UPS, il vient de partir des Pays-Bas il y a quelques minutes pour une livraison prévue ce jeudi. J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre car la plupart des gens ici a eu un départ de Shanghai...


----------



## calvinou (13 Mars 2013)

Merci pour ton retour gaelitou!Par contre je ne comprends pas les commandes Apple Store...
Commandé le mien le 8 Février, toujours en "Articles en cours de traitement", pour un modèle  i7 / FD 1To / 680MX sans AppleCare. 
Tu as beaucoup de chance sniff !
Tiens nous au courant pour ta réception!


----------



## gaelitou (13 Mars 2013)

Pas de quoi, c'est normal ! 

Effectivement, la gestion des commandes est assez énigmatique. J'ai relu le fil de la discussion depuis le premier post et il est vrai que l'envoi à l'air d'être fait un peu sans logique... Mais bon, ça reste Apple, le but du jeu est de ne pas comprendre leur petite cuisine interne.

Le tien met peut-être plus de temps car ce n'est pas un modèle de base (il me semble que tu as pris FusionDrive) ? De mon côté, la seule "option" que j'ai choisie c'est un clavier filaire avec pavé numérique (et bim, 2 semaines de délais en plus)...

A quand est estimée ta livraison ? Pour moi, c'était 21/03 - 04/04 puis c'est passé à 18/03 - 25/03 et finalement il va arriver demain. Je penserai à toi, t'inquiète


----------



## calvinou (13 Mars 2013)

Lors de la commande la livraison était estimée entre le 18 et le 29 Mars avec un délai de 4 à 6 semaines.
Après ça a été mis à jour sur le site et c'est passé au 15/28 Mars.
Depuis la semaine dernière et le nouveau délai de 1 à 2 semaines, la livraison est passée au 20/27 Mars. La tranche c'est donc réduite, mais décalée dans les jours supérieurs. 
Mais aucun changement au niveau du status de la commande. Commandé et validé le 8 Février, depuis toujours en cours de traitement.
Je croisais vraiment les doigts pour le 15 car j'avais un jour de congés de prévu et étant en déplacement pour le boulot pendant encore 2 mois, j'aurais pu être présent pour la réception.

Il va falloir que je me fasse à l'idée de devoir le faire livrer chez quelqu'un d'autre lorsque le bon de livraison sera édité


----------



## gaelitou (13 Mars 2013)

Et moi qui pestais car je trouvais le temps long

De ce que jai pu comprendre, les nouveaux délais (1-2 semaines pour une config de base, 3-4 semaines si option) ne concernent que les nouvelles commandes. Donc de fait, puisque tu as validé ta commande avant, tu es toujours avec un temps allongé (même si en gros tu gagnes 1 semaine dans les faits). Tes un ptit cobaye Apple, si cest pas génial ça ? lol

Ensuite,  le délai de livraison varie en fonction du point dorigine de lenvoi : depuis la Chine cest entre 7-10 jours (comme tu as pris FD, cest ton cas je pense) ou depuis les Pays-Bas (2 jours ouvrés, ce qui est mon cas).
A savoir quon moment du traçage de ton colis sur le site du transporteur, tu peux normalement modifier ladresse dexpédition. Cest possible sur UPS (via un lien de contact). Si transporteur TNT, aucune idée, je nai jamais eu à faire à eux.

Histoire de te faire rager un peu, mon colis a été pris en charge par UPS hier à 11:05 et départ depuis Tilburg (Netherlands) à 23:28. Pas plus dinfo sur le suivi. 

Le tien sera en préparation expédition dici la fin de semaine ou lundi, je le sens bien.  On prend les paris ? lol


----------



## Guismo_eric (13 Mars 2013)

Guismo_eric a dit:


> Bon, à moi les sueurs foides et l'attente intenable...j'ai fait ma commande samedi.
> Malgré les délais de 1 à deux semaines annoncés sur l'apple store, mon revendeur m'annonce "entre une et 6 semaines".....  on est décidément pas gatés en Belgique.



J+5: Mon iMac est déjà en magasin!!!!:mouais::mouais: je sais pas si je dois me réjouir ou m'inquiéter.... ils disent que c'est dû aux gens qui ont décommandé étant donné les délais de livraison et leur ont donc laissé au final du stock sur les bras.


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2013)

Guismo_eric a dit:


> J+5: Mon iMac est déjà en magasin!!!!:mouais::mouais: je sais pas si je dois me réjouir ou m'inquiéter.... ils disent que c'est dû aux gens qui ont décommandé étant donné les délais de livraison et leur ont donc laissé au final du stock sur les bras.



Champagne !
Euuuuuu  .......... Non bière !


----------



## NicolasAA (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour a tous j'ai reçu le mien hier , commande passer le 18/12/12 
27" 2,9ghz 1To en FD c'est mon premier MAC et ca semble vraiment pas mal même si le temps d'apprendre comment cela fonctionne.
Mais je n'ai pas eu un seul geste commercial et ça me tue (acheter chez Hype store blois)


----------



## jerem-y (13 Mars 2013)

NicolasAA a dit:


> Mais je n'ai pas eu un seul geste commercial et ça me tue (acheter chez Hype store blois)



Je connais bien Hype, je ne suis pas étonné que tu n'ai pas eu de geste commercial. Le service est juste déplorable dans leurs boutiques. J'ai commandé une fois chez eux un MacBook pro, et résultat 2 mois de délais sans aucune raison.


----------



## Richard59 (14 Mars 2013)

Les I MAC 27p , 3,2 sont disponibles chez Boulanger a partir du 21/03/2013 ...


----------



## calvinou (16 Mars 2013)

Alors Gaelitou tu l'as reçu?
Au final, j'ai annulé ma commande pour passer par un ami qui me l'a pris via le site de remise Apple. 450 de réduc sur la même config, je veux bien attendre une semaine de plus.
Je suis au final passé à un délai compris entre le 28/03 et le 5/04 (vs 21/03 et 28/03, oui oui j'avais pris un jour depuis mon dernier message...).
Je vais pouvoir me faire plaisir sur un disque dur externe comme ça.

D'ailleurs, pour les heureux possesseurs, qu'en pensez-vous: 
Pour un DD externe de 4TO, cela vaut-il le coup de prendre du Thunderbolt?

Merci pour votre retour!


----------



## Martin_a (19 Mars 2013)

J'ai une livraison prévue entre le 20 et le 27 mars mais aucun mail d'expédition et toujours un statut "en cours de traitement"...

Ca bouge pour vous ?

Edit : Expedition en préparation... Plus qu'a espérer qu'il vienne d'Irlande, je suis au ski la semaine prochaine...


----------



## niroz (19 Mars 2013)

Martin_a a dit:


> J'ai une livraison prévue entre le 20 et le 27 mars mais aucun mail d'expédition et toujours un statut "en cours de traitement"...
> 
> Ca bouge pour vous ?
> 
> Edit : Expedition en préparation... Plus qu'a espérer qu'il vienne d'Irlande, je suis au ski la semaine prochaine...



Moi aussi : 
*Articles en cours de traitement  Prêt pour expédition : 1 - 2 weeksLivraison : 20 Mar, 2013 - 27 Mar, 2013

*J'ai commandé mon imac 27" sans options le 12 mars. J'espère que ça va vite se débloquer !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------




Martin_a a dit:


> J'ai une livraison prévue entre le 20 et le 27 mars mais aucun mail d'expédition et toujours un statut "en cours de traitement"...
> 
> Ca bouge pour vous ?
> 
> Edit : Expedition en préparation... Plus qu'a espérer qu'il vienne d'Irlande, je suis au ski la semaine prochaine...



Tu l'as commandé quand le tien ? Pour comparer les délais...!


----------



## jerem-y (19 Mars 2013)

Martin_a a dit:


> J'ai une livraison prévue entre le 20 et le 27 mars mais aucun mail d'expédition et toujours un statut "en cours de traitement"...
> 
> Ca bouge pour vous ?
> 
> Edit : Expedition en préparation... Plus qu'a espérer qu'il vienne d'Irlande, je suis au ski la semaine prochaine...



Je suis dans la même situation que toi. Ma commande vient de passer en "préparation de l'expédition" (27 pouces, i7, FD 1TO, 680 mx).

J'espère l'avoir pour ce week-end.

EDIT : Je viens de passer en Expédiée


----------



## alainraymonde (20 Mars 2013)

Moi aussi  j'ai commande à la FNAC le 29/11/2012 un IMAC 27 p 3,2 à ce jour aucune 
nouvelle positive sur la date de livraison .Je suis sans doute le champion du délai ?


----------



## Richard59 (20 Mars 2013)

Non , non tu es pas le champpion d'attente a la Fnac ... ils se foutent  de leurs clients , regarde chez Darty ou autres ils les ont eux et disponible en retrait en 1 h en magasin .


----------



## calvinou (20 Mars 2013)

Ca évolue de mon côté! 
Après avoir repassé la commande pour bénéficier de la remise employé, les délais étaient annoncées pour 1 à 2 semaines et une livraison estimée entre le 28/03 et le 5/04.
Hier les délais sont passés à 5 à 7 jours, et aujourd'hui de 3 à 5 jours. 
Je vais peut-être au final le recevoir en même temps que j'aurais du recevoir la première commande, mais en bénéficiant de 450 de réduction pour la même config par rapport à la première commande 

Reste toujours à trouver mon disque dur externe en Thunderbolt


----------



## LaBaudoi (21 Mars 2013)

Salut tous,
 La personnalisation d'un imac 27' de base en FD 1g prend encore beaucoup de temps à la Fnac Odéon ? Quelqu'un a une idée de leurs délais actuels ? Au lu des posts, ça a pas l'air ben ben génial ...Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2013)

LaBaudoi a dit:


> Salut tous,
> La personnalisation d'un imac 27' de base en FD 1g prend encore beaucoup de temps à la Fnac Odéon ? Quelqu'un a une idée de leurs délais actuels ? Au lu des posts, ça a pas l'air ben ben génial ...Merci pour vos réponses



A lire... http://www.macg.co/news/voir/259254/imac-tous-les-modeles-disponibles-sous-24h


----------



## niroz (21 Mars 2013)

Salut,

mon iMac 27' vient enfin d'être expédié ! Commande passée le 12/03 et livraison prévue demain (22/03). 10 jours d'attente, ça va encore 

Le suivi du colis vient d'être activé et y'a un truc bizarre je trouve: 

*Transporteur assigné:	CHRONOPOST*

Les iMac ne sont pas sensés être expédiés de Chine ou d'Irlande ou un truc comme ça ?
Avec Chronopost, ça vient de France.

Ils ont des stocks en France ? Aujourd'hui sur l'Apple Store France les délais d'expédition sont passés à 24h.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

PS: j'ai choisi la Livraison Express


----------



## Lumaya (23 Mars 2013)

Bonjour 

Je viens grossir les rangs de ceux qui vont avoir le plaisir de reçevoir un iMac 27". Commande passé hier soir (23/03/2013) sur le Store pour un modèle "toutes options" ou presque (i7, FD 3To, Ram 16 Go, CG 2Go), et du coup, "7 à 10 jours" de délai. 

Je suis impatient, et je me suis beaucoup tâté vu que l'Apple Store à côté de chez moi (Parly 2) avait en stock le modèle exact que je voulais, mais sans le FD 3Go. Mais finalement, comme j'ai vraiment besoin de beaucoup de stockage en interne, j'ai pris le parti d'être patient et de ne pas céder...

Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'avancé de la livraison 

Bon week-end à tous,


----------



## calvinou (24 Mars 2013)

Yeah ma commande vient de passer en "Préparation de l'expédition"!
Je crois les doigts pour l'avoir Vendredi!


----------



## calvinou (25 Mars 2013)

Commande expédiée! Livraison prévue jeudi. L'attente fut longue mais j'espère qu'elle aura valu le coup!


----------

